# Sticky  The Carrera Club



## FoCsU

Well, insipired by the "Monaco Club", I decided to post up a Carrera topic 
I know there are a lot of Carrera topics out there, but the search option didnt find one distinctive "Club" topic, so here goes ....

Breaking things off with a 2007 Carrera Chronograph (CV2014)
















My daily wearer, very comfy with the rubber strap 
I also have a CV2010 bracelet for it, and also just ordered a bradystrap for a bit of change towards the summer b-)


----------



## rage2

Oh boy... give me a day or 2 to unpack my Carreras...


----------



## enricodepaoli

Here's my Carrera Club Member :


----------



## FoCsU

very nice classic Carrera Chrono, like it a lot!


----------



## bradharro

Im no good with photos and uploading etc

Does my signature below gain me access to the Carrera Club?


----------



## FoCsU

wow nice collection, especially that RS2 caught my eye <3 too bad I cant wear a GC, to big for my wrist :-/

edit. and yes, it does qualify you as a member


----------



## Guest

Can I play? I don't have my CV2014 any longer, but my RS2 is a keeper.


----------



## bradharro

If you think my collection is impressive wait until rage2 presents his


----------



## Keaman

OOh a Carrera club - can I join?? My CV2010 keeper...


----------



## vanilla.coffee

My 2014-2 - excuse iphone pics...


----------



## rage2

Pretty busy with work this week, so I won't be able to grab the watches. I'll just have to post some of my old pics I guess...

First off, the Grand Carreras.

Grand Carrera Calibre 36 RS2









Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2









Next up, the Carreras...

Carrera Calibre S









Carrera Lewis Hamilton LE









Carrera Day Date Titanium/Carbon









Carrera 1964 Re-Edition









Finally, my all time favorites, the Carrera 360's.

In White Gold (LE 100)









In PVD (LE 10)









Together









If I have the time, I'll pull 'em all out of storage this weekend and do a family shot. It's been a while!


----------



## chiefeng

Here are mine.


----------



## MarMar3690

Calibre S laptimer


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

chiefeng said:


> Here are mine.


Love the brown dial, Chief


----------



## douglas555

I absolutely love this watch. I've had it since Christmas and have worn it so much that I've never had to wind it. Comfy as all can be.


----------



## peter-g

My two-tone Carrera.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^^
Perfect!


----------



## IS300STeeZ

My Carrera Calibre 5:


----------



## vanilla.coffee

My latest addition


----------



## Drez

Easily my fav line of Tags!


----------



## O'Reilly

Just took delivery of a brand new 43mm Brown Dial/Brown Croc Day & Date today! I'm "IN"!


----------



## Carrera 3

Here's my CV2010. Love to be a part of this club..

Thanks in advance for starting this club O'Reilly....


----------



## Carrera 3

Sorry FoCsu, my mistake....Thank you

Nice Carrera BTW O Reilly...


----------



## O'Reilly

Carrera 3 said:


> Sorry FoCsu, my mistake....Thank you
> 
> Nice Carrera BTW O Reilly...


LOL...thanks Carrera 3! Love your's as well...


----------



## Carrera 3

My other Carrera ... Twin Time..


----------



## Wisconsin Proud




----------



## Vaxe

Carrera Calibre 16 2014-2 -- the day I received it!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Now.


----------



## IS300STeeZ

I just put the OEM metal bracelet on my Calibre 5 and I love it!



Wisconsin Proud said:


>


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

The gold version is sweet!



enricodepaoli said:


> Now.


----------



## hurricanerun

Hi, I'm not sure if anyone can be of any help, but a guy i meet a few months ago had a Heuer Carrera, he said it was a re-edition, but it had a copper face, i cant find one anywhere other than one on Ebay.
Does anyone have any info on them at all ?????
Thanks very much of you do !


----------



## enricodepaoli

hurricanerun said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if anyone can be of any help, but a guy i meet a few months ago had a Heuer Carrera, he said it was a re-edition, but it had a copper face, i cant find one anywhere other than one on Ebay.
> Does anyone have any info on them at all ?????
> Thanks very much of you do !


this ?









click on this link below :

Heuer Carrera Chronographs: A Brief Overview


----------



## hurricanerun

Yes, thats the one, can you buy an orignal anywhere, of if not is there any shop in U.K (london) that could have a chance of selling it?
Thanks for very quick responce!!


----------



## enricodepaoli

This version of the Carrera has been long discontinued. I don't think you can find a new one... but I'm sure you can find a pre-owned, from a collector if you search hard and have some patience. That's how I found my treasures !


----------



## hurricanerun

ill keep looking, do you know any good watch sites to look through ?


----------



## enricodepaoli

hurricanerun said:


> ill keep looking, do you know any good watch sites to look through ?


Google, eBay, and the Private Seller section here at Watchuseek. You'll find it ! It's a GREAT watch, with a Lemania manual wind movement. VERY GOOD ! Good luck !


----------



## h2xmark

my only Carrera as of right now, several on the wish list though!!!


----------



## IS300STeeZ

So classic!



enricodepaoli said:


> Now.


----------



## raheelc

h2xmark said:


> my only Carrera as of right now, several on the wish list though!!!


great watch!! this is on my wish list...hopefully i can buy it before they're all gone (considering its a limited edition)


----------



## rage2

raheelc said:


> great watch!! this is on my wish list...hopefully i can buy it before they're all gone (considering its a limited edition)


The watch is everywhere, really doubt it'll be sold out. FYI it's "limited" to 6000 pieces.


----------



## raheelc

rage2 said:


> The watch is everywhere, really doubt it'll be sold out. FYI it's "limited" to 6000 pieces.


true, but knowing my luck, by the time i get ready to go and buy it, i wont be able to find it, lol...
i wish the friends and family sale had included it in the sale (they did in the last one) but didnt have enough funds at the time...and now that i do have some funds to buy a watch, its not in the sale (dont have enough funds to go and buy it from AD since itll be over 3k from them)


----------



## enricodepaoli

raheelc said:


> true, but knowing my luck, by the time i get ready to go and buy it, i wont be able to find it, lol...
> i wish the friends and family sale had included it in the sale (they did in the last one) but didnt have enough funds at the time...and now that i do have some funds to buy a watch, its not in the sale (dont have enough funds to go and buy it from AD since itll be over 3k from them)


Negative thoughts is what ceases luck. I have all the watches I ever wanted. Search hard enough and you will find your Carrera


----------



## enricodepaoli

My 1964 Heuer Carrera re-issue and my inherited Parker 51. Gold.


----------



## O'Reilly

That is a beauty!


----------



## man0fsteel

Great pics of that LE 100...and I thought I was happy with my CV2A10 >


----------



## djollie

hi
i picked up a TAG Heuer Carrera 510.511 some time ago but it didn't have the original "Jubilee" styled bracelet with five-element "half-moon" shaped links.
does anybody on here know were 1 of these could be got?
also i would like to get it serviced with possibly a new glass, were's best to have this done, i'm glasgow scotland uk.
thanks


----------



## richardm

Hmm.. trying to put up some images of my CV2014 but it's not working.. Any tips guys?


----------



## .458Chris

Im new to this and am not sure if this is the proper venue but I banged my Carrera bezel at 1 o'ck and it dented the whole thing in. Its very slight but I notice it. Do I need a new bezel or more? Also, can I change that myself? 

Thanks


----------



## IS300STeeZ

Upload them to tinypic.com and copy the code and paste it into your post.

[QUOTE="richardm, post: 3956292, member: 107178"]Hmm.. trying to put up some images of my CV2014 but it's not working.. Any tips guys?[/QUOTE]


----------



## leongkc

I was in London for vacation for a few days and actually chanced upon a Tag outlet store. Walked in and was attracted to this Carrera. I seldom pull the trigger on a watch brand new, but the price was pretty attractive.

Hence, this is now my very first Tag. 
Measured at ~39.25mm for a midsize watch, it is not too bad.

*CAR2210*


----------



## enricodepaoli

I hadn't seen this Carrera..


----------



## leongkc

enricodepaoli said:


> I hadn't seen this Carrera..


You're right, I could not find this model on the Net at all.... I'm rather surprised.. but I did get this from an AD, so there should be no chance of it being a fake... hehz.


----------



## djst

leongkc said:


> You're right, I could not find this model on the Net at all.... I'm rather surprised.. but I did get this from an AD, so there should be no chance of it being a fake... hehz.


Could you post some more pictures of it? I'm intrigued by this watch because even the bracelet looks different.


----------



## lbj_19

here's mine:


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

leongkc said:


> You're right, I could not find this model on the Net at all.... I'm rather surprised.. but I did get this from an AD, so there should be no chance of it being a fake... hehz.


Never saw this before either. Could be one of those small editions for a specific country but I find it strange that this combination of hands, dial, and bracelet has never been posted on any forum in the last 10 years or so.

Can you give us more info? Date manufactured? Special edition info? Caseback pics?

Thanks!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

lbj_19 said:


> here's mine:


Green looks great! love that strap!


----------



## leongkc

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Never saw this before either. Could be one of those small editions for a specific country but I find it strange that this combination of hands, dial, and bracelet has never been posted on any forum in the last 10 years or so.
> 
> Can you give us more info? Date manufactured? Special edition info? Caseback pics?
> 
> Thanks!


I have neither the date it was manufactured nor was it ever mentioned it was a special edition. Another variant of this watch in the store is a white dial, with blue hands and looked gorgeous as well.

I have attached additional caseback pictures. My photography aint good, but hope it helps.


----------



## Vaxe

Gorgeous piece. Pretty rare pickup, congrats! 



leongkc said:


> I was in London for vacation for a few days and actually chanced upon a Tag outlet store. Walked in and was attracted to this Carrera. I seldom pull the trigger on a watch brand new, but the price was pretty attractive.
> 
> Hence, this is now my very first Tag.
> Measured at ~39.25mm for a midsize watch, it is not too bad.
> 
> *CAR2210*


----------



## enricodepaoli

It looks nice indeed! Funny thing is the plain bezel on a chrono version, and a bracelet without links 2 and 4. It looks like an oyster bracelet.


----------



## leongkc

enricodepaoli said:


> It looks nice indeed! Funny thing is the plain bezel on a chrono version, and a bracelet without links 2 and 4. It looks like an oyster bracelet.


Hmm.... I did know the saleslady took 2 links off the bracelet in order to fit my hand...is that what you are referring to?


----------



## enricodepaoli

leongkc said:


> Hmm.... I did know the saleslady took 2 links off the bracelet in order to fit my hand...is that what you are referring to?


No, the Carrera bracelet has fives rows of links. Your show only tree, missing the thin ones. These being link 2 and link 4.

Your bracelet looks like an oyster bracelet that i have not seen on a Carrera yet.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

I'm stumped. On one hand, it seems very well finished and since it was sold by a TAG outlet center, I have hard time believing it's not real.

I'm beginning to wonder if it was some kind of concept/preproduction model that came out in the early 2000s. Yet, not sure why it's 100m WR. Carreras were only 50m water resistant at that time (with clear casebacks). The sub hands with squared pointers have been seen on other TAGs (note the new 300SL).

Hang onto it until someone knows for sure!!!


----------



## enricodepaoli

there should be a code somewhere on the bracelet clasp... could you read that for us ?? I can't seem to source that bracelet on any other TAG...


----------



## leongkc

enricodepaoli said:


> there should be a code somewhere on the bracelet clasp... could you read that for us ?? I can't seem to source that bracelet on any other TAG...


There are quite a few codes.... These are the ones:
FAA058
X-M3
3162 (at the lugs)


----------



## enricodepaoli

leongkc said:


> I have neither the date it was manufactured nor was it ever mentioned it was a special edition. Another variant of this watch in the store is a white dial, with blue hands and looked gorgeous as well.
> 
> I have attached additional caseback pictures. My photography aint good, but hope it helps.


ok, let's pay attention to some details :

- you say you bought the watch from an AD. That's a check on the safety checkbox;
- did it come with all boxes and papers ? nicely documented with the same codes shown on the watch ?
- this bracelet is unknown to me. So are the codes on it;

- the CAR2210 code could mean : CAR is a 1887 Carrera Chrono code. If it was CAR2110, this below is the watch that it would be.
- it seem close and clever, since they are both Carrera and chronographs. The second numeric digit on this code, specifies the watch size. You state your watch is around 39mm. Considering the Carrera 1887 men's size is over 40mm, this second digit on yours being a "2", could very correctly mean it is a 1887 midsize. But....... let's go on :

- the chrono pushers are not the same ones used by the 1887. These are the classic Carrera pushers. It's ok... nobody said it is a 1887 Carrera !

- the crown is the correct classic Carrera crown.

- how about this caseback ?? Would they release a 1887 without a sapphire caseback ? Again, this could be a midsize "non-1887" Carrera. But what movement is in there ?

- I have not seen this case back on any TAG Heuer. The outer ring of the caseback seems fine, the textured center is new to me. Seems well done, though..

- I don't remember this clasp either. But this could be just me.

- The hands seem ok. Classic Carrera hands. The squred sub-dial hands, as previously pointed out, has been seen on TAGs before.

Could you give us more info ? Boxes ? Papers ? Warranty cards ? Name of the Authorized Dealer...?

This watch does look very nice, but I suppose it is still unknown to everyone here.

Thanks !


----------



## leongkc

enricodepaoli said:


> ok, let's pay attention to some details :
> 
> - you say you bought the watch from an AD. That's a check on the safety checkbox;
> - did it come with all boxes and papers ? nicely documented with the same codes shown on the watch ?
> - this bracelet is unknown to me. So are the codes on it;
> 
> - the CAR2210 code could mean : CAR is a 1887 Carrera Chrono code. If it was CAR2110, this below is the watch that it would be.
> - it seem close and clever, since they are both Carrera and chronographs. The second numeric digit on this code, specifies the watch size. You state your watch is around 39mm. Considering the Carrera 1887 men's size is over 40mm, this second digit on yours being a "2", could very correctly mean it is a 1887 midsize. But....... let's go on :
> 
> - the chrono pushers are not the same ones used by the 1887. These are the classic Carrera pushers. It's ok... nobody said it is a 1887 Carrera !
> 
> - the crown is the correct classic Carrera crown.
> 
> - how about this caseback ?? Would they release a 1887 without a sapphire caseback ? Again, this could be a midsize "non-1887" Carrera. But what movement is in there ?
> 
> - I have not seen this case back on any TAG Heuer. The outer ring of the caseback seems fine, the textured center is new to me. Seems well done, though..
> 
> - I don't remember this clasp either. But this could be just me.
> 
> - The hands seem ok. Classic Carrera hands. The squred sub-dial hands, as previously pointed out, has been seen on TAGs before.
> 
> Could you give us more info ? Boxes ? Papers ? Warranty cards ? Name of the Authorized Dealer...?
> 
> This watch does look very nice, but I suppose it is still unknown to everyone here.
> 
> Thanks !


Thanks for being so detailed.

Let me try to answer in order:
- The watch was bought with both box and papers in order, with the numbers matching both the watch and the warranty card. 
- For those who are in London, the outlet store in question is the one at Bicester Village.
- The full item lookup code is CAR2210.BA0721
- The movement is a calibre 16.

Additional pictures of the box and papers. Hope this helps.


----------



## enricodepaoli

well, Outlet Stores are known to carry items that have not been sold while sitting at some AD stores around the world. If you bought this watch there, it must be authentic ! And it could very likely be a model that was only release to a specific market, like Japan or Singapore, for instance. I think you may have scored a very unique Carrera.

I'd like to wait for others to post any info on it here...

Thanks for the pictures !


----------



## leongkc

enricodepaoli said:


> well, Outlet Stores are known to carry items that have not been sold while sitting at some AD stores around the world. If you bought this watch there, it must be authentic ! And it could very likely be a model that was only release to a specific market, like Japan or Singapore, for instance. I think you may have scored a very unique Carrera.
> 
> I'd like to wait for others to post any info on it here...
> 
> Thanks for the pictures !


Strange thing is.. I'm from Singapore. 
Anyway, that store has some Monaco's with good prices as well.


----------



## Eggsy

There are 2 versions of this watch on sale at the Cheshire Oaks outlet store here in UK. I seen them a few weeks ago. The other one has a white or silver dial.


----------



## BenL

Real beauties.


----------



## BenL

Here are some pics of mine


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

​


----------



## BenL

​


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

​


----------



## djst

enricodepaoli said:


> well, Outlet Stores are known to carry items that have not been sold while sitting at some AD stores around the world. If you bought this watch there, it must be authentic ! And it could very likely be a model that was only release to a specific market, like Japan or Singapore, for instance. I think you may have scored a very unique Carrera.


I'm new here so maybe this is a dumb question, but is this common that a watch + bracelet is released to a specific market without any information whatsoever on TAG Heuer's website or anywhere else on the web? It just seems strange to me, as if e.g. Volvo would release a car for a specific market that no one had ever heard of, or seen. Is this how the luxury watch industry generally works?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

djst said:


> I'm new here so maybe this is a dumb question, but is this common that a watch + bracelet is released to a specific market without any information whatsoever on TAG Heuer's website or anywhere else on the web? It just seems strange to me, as if e.g. Volvo would release a car for a specific market that no one had ever heard of, or seen. Is this how the luxury watch industry generally works?


Not strange at all. Also, some companies have separate websites depending on what country you are in.

Often times, small batches are specially made for a "customer" in a localized area. Assuming the watch was not available in other countries, TAG won't put it on their global website. This somewhat prevents people from inquiring about a watch not exported to the customer's country.

Watches in this category will eventually show up on forums as we are global. In a roundabout way, you could get a watch through a friend or an AD who is willing to go the extra mile to aquire the piece for you.

A recent example is the grey Monaco Gulf whcih was not officially exported to the USA. However, various outlets now have them available but not generally through US ADs (grey market, etc)


----------



## BenL

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frodo

I love my Carrera!:-!


----------



## averagejoe303

I am currently in the market for a nicer auto-chronograph and knowing the fame and success of the Carrera, I thought I would do a little research into it. Can anyone tell me what makes the Carrera series differ from a Hamilton Khaki x series chrono, or a Victorinox Alpnach in terms of prestige, movements, and especially quality? By the way, I particularly like the CV2A10.FC model a lot.....


----------



## COPO

Mine I bought in 1975.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

averagejoe303 said:


> I am currently in the market for a nicer auto-chronograph and knowing the fame and success of the Carrera, I thought I would do a little research into it. Can anyone tell me what makes the Carrera series differ from a Hamilton Khaki x series chrono, or a Victorinox Alpnach in terms of prestige, movements, and especially quality? By the way, I particularly like the CV2A10.FC model a lot.....


All of those brands make quality watches. I personally have owned those brands and they served me very well.

Mainly what you need to determine is what style of watch you like. Hamilton is geared toward aviation designs and Victorinox is military inspired while the Carrera is racing inspired.

From there, determine if any intangibles are important to you like brand recognition, past awards, brand history. This will have an impact on t price.


----------



## BenL

Wisconsin Proud said:


> All of those brands make quality watches. I personally have owned those brands and they served me very well.
> 
> Mainly what you need to determine is what style of watch you like. Hamilton is geared toward aviation designs and Victorinox is military inspired while the Carrera is racing inspired.
> 
> From there, determine if any intangibles are important to you like brand recognition, past awards, brand history. This will have an impact on t price.


Well said...couldn't agree more.


----------



## djst

Joining the club as of this week 









CV2010.BA0794


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

djst said:


> Joining the club as of this week
> 
> View attachment 442657
> 
> 
> CV2010.BA0794


congrats! that's aclassic look.


----------



## leongkc

enricodepaoli said:


> well, Outlet Stores are known to carry items that have not been sold while sitting at some AD stores around the world. If you bought this watch there, it must be authentic ! And it could very likely be a model that was only release to a specific market, like Japan or Singapore, for instance. I think you may have scored a very unique Carrera.
> 
> I'd like to wait for others to post any info on it here...
> 
> Thanks for the pictures !


I emailed Tag Heuer UK about the origins of the watch and this is an excerpt of their reply to me:



> The Carrera you have purchased was designed exclusively for the Outlet stores in the United Kingdom. They were originally going to release it to the mass market but then decided it looked too similar to the impending Carrera 1887, therefore, put a Calibre 16 movement in the casing and made the bracelet visually slightly different to enable the Outlet stores to be able to sell it at a discounted price.


Guess if I'm ever going back, I should get the white dial version as well. hehz.

A final parting shot of the watch.


----------



## enricodepaoli

is this true ??? A Carrera made for outlets ??? Strange... but this is one of the nicest TAGs I've seen !


----------



## Gelo24

Agreed. I really like the design of that Carrera with the all-brushed finish. It kinda reminds me of the Speedmaster with those white hands and hour markers.


----------



## leongkc

Gelo24 said:


> Agreed. I really like the design of that Carrera with the all-brushed finish. It kinda reminds me of the Speedmaster with those white hands and hour markers.


That's what I thought also.
However, at 39mm, it is about the size of the Speedmaster Redcued. This watch may not float everyone's boat as this the smallest Carrera against the current line-up (~41-44mm).


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

leongkc said:


> That's what I thought also.
> However, at 39mm, it is about the size of the Speedmaster Redcued. This watch may not float everyone's boat as this the smallest Carrera against the current line-up (~41-44mm).


Are you sure it's 39mm?


----------



## leongkc

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Are you sure it's 39mm?


You are referring to the Speedmaster Reduced or my Carrera?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

leongkc said:


> You are referring to the Speedmaster Reduced or my Carrera?


I was responding to your quote that the Carrera is 39mm. I assumed you are saying the Carrera is 39mm like the Speedy.

_*"However, at 39mm, it is about the size of the Speedmaster Redcued"*_

Looking at the watch, it seems to have the proportions of the 41mm chrono case. Can you measure it to make sure?


----------



## leongkc

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I was responding to your quote that the Carrera is 39mm. I assumed you are saying the Carrera is 39mm like the Speedy.
> 
> _*"However, at 39mm, it is about the size of the Speedmaster Redcued"*_
> 
> Looking at the watch, it seems to have the proportions of the 41mm chrono case. Can you measure it to make sure?


Oh...I did measure with a set of digital calipers that I normally use for my RC cars.. 
From 3 to 9 o'clock, excluding the crown, the diameter is ~39.25mm. Ditto approximately the same from 12 to 6.

The product code for this is CAR2210. The 2nd digit I believe is supposed to indicate this is a midsize watch....so it seems to be inline with the measurement.


----------



## enricodepaoli

leongkc said:


> That's what I thought also.
> However, at 39mm, it is about the size of the Speedmaster Redcued. This watch may not float everyone's boat as this the smallest Carrera against the current line-up (~41-44mm).


mine is 36mm. Does not get any classier than this


----------



## Vaxe

I would buy this in a heartbeat if I ever come across it in person.
Wonder how much this would cost on the secondary market - with its unique history/origin, I imagine quite a fortune.... :-!



leongkc said:


> I emailed Tag Heuer UK about the origins of the watch and this is an excerpt of their reply to me:
> 
> Guess if I'm ever going back, I should get the white dial version as well. hehz.
> 
> A final parting shot of the watch.


----------



## THG

A couple of pix, including one with the missus' hublot


----------



## xS9

Gents,

Just to confirm I have just purchased the same "Outlet Special" Carrera (CAR2210) from Tag Heuer - Cheshire Oaks in the North West.

There are two available variants, Black with White detail or White with Blue Detail.

£1440 after discount.












leongkc said:


> I emailed Tag Heuer UK about the origins of the watch and this is an excerpt of their reply to me:
> 
> Guess if I'm ever going back, I should get the white dial version as well. hehz.
> 
> A final parting shot of the watch.


----------



## averagejoe303

Thanks very much, I couldn't agree more with your statement. I like the military/aviation theme of the Alpnach (top of the range model too), the hamilton's are cool but the Tag has the brand prestige and I love the "motoring" theme. Decisions Decisions!


----------



## leongkc

xS9 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Just to confirm I have just purchased the same "Outlet Special" Carrera (CAR2210) from Tag Heuer - Cheshire Oaks in the North West.
> 
> There are two available variants, Black with White detail or White with Blue Detail.
> 
> £1440 after discount.


:-!

I hope to see someone post up a photo of the one with white dial and blue hands. That is also a beauty.


----------



## BenL

Wisconsin Proud said:


> All of those brands make quality watches. I personally have owned those brands and they served me very well.
> 
> Mainly what you need to determine is what style of watch you like. Hamilton is geared toward aviation designs and Victorinox is military inspired while the Carrera is racing inspired.
> 
> From there, determine if any intangibles are important to you like brand recognition, past awards, brand history. This will have an impact on t price.


Well said. Most importantly, though, go with your personal gut feeling. Just buy the watch that you feel most comfortable with and you think looks best on your wrist. After all, you're the person that will be wearing it.

Good luck!


----------



## BenL

djst said:


> Joining the club as of this week
> 
> View attachment 442657
> 
> 
> CV2010.BA0794


That's a really cool shot.


----------



## BenL

averagejoe303 said:


> Thanks very much, I couldn't agree more with your statement. I like the military/aviation theme of the Alpnach (top of the range model too), the hamilton's are cool but the Tag has the brand prestige and I love the "motoring" theme. Decisions Decisions!


In that case, the Carrera is the right series to consider.


----------



## mitadoc

Can I join in?


----------



## Johninperth

I just joined the club today!!


----------



## issey.miyake

wow thats a nice carerra

congrats on your purchase


----------



## Johninperth

issey.miyake said:


> wow thats a nice carerra
> 
> congrats on your purchase


Thanx mate


----------



## carrera_guy

Picked up my Carrera Calibre 16 last week, can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Johninperth

carrera_guy said:


> Picked up my Carrera Calibre 16 last week, can't stop looking at it!
> 
> View attachment 455184


I really like the day date, well done on the purchase


----------



## carrera_guy

Johninperth said:


> I really like the day date, well done on the purchase


Thanks John, your Grand is a real head turner. Love the white face with the black strap.

I'm from Melbourne, good to see another aussie forum member around ;-)


----------



## geoffbot

It's hardly unique, but it's mine and I love it


----------



## enricodepaoli

.


----------



## dotti

here's my first carrera:


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

dotti said:


> here's my first carrera:


Well-done!!


----------



## issey.miyake

nice watch .. need to fix up the GMT though

here's mine


----------



## drunken monkey

first post here so might as well show my latest purchase.





































that AR coating really makes it hard to photo without a proper booth.


----------



## issey.miyake

really nice carerra - always liked the look of the 1887

congrats on your purchase


----------



## R10DAN

Hoping to join, 40th birthday present!















Nothing special, but maybe the first of many???


----------



## jd163

got mine today..


----------



## mitadoc




----------



## peter-g

R10DAN said:


> Hoping to join, 40th birthday present!
> 
> View attachment 458985
> View attachment 458984
> 
> 
> Nothing special, but maybe the first of many???


Very nice present ...:-!


----------



## gibz4

Here's my collection.


----------



## Johninperth

drunken monkey said:


> first post here so might as well show my latest purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that AR coating really makes it hard to photo without a proper booth.


LOVE IT!
the case back is fantastic


----------



## Johninperth

Here is a video I did of the movement on my GC17.


----------



## Klugel

Arrived today


----------



## drunken monkey

hmm... something just came to me:

why don't we Carrera Owners get to have a funky signature graphic?


----------



## Divider

Got it about a month ago, but finally got a chance to take a decent pic. Have been loving it ever since it was given to me!


----------



## Guest

Can I join?

CV2010


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Klugel said:


> Arrived today
> 
> View attachment 468471


The white DD is a fav. Enjoy!



Divider said:


> View attachment 469059
> 
> 
> Got it about a month ago, but finally got a chance to take a decent pic. Have been loving it ever since it was given to me!


Man,that is one clean Carrera! Great pic!!


----------



## enricodepaoli

drunken monkey said:


> hmm... something just came to me:
> 
> why don't we Carrera Owners get to have a funky signature graphic?


We definitely need one. I'm not good in making one... But we definitely need a contributor !


----------



## BHL

Here's mine.


----------



## drunken monkey

enricodepaoli said:


> We definitely need one. I'm not good in making one... But we definitely need a contributor !


not really group signatures but i've been playing around with my 1887 for some possibilities.




































different proportions









EDIT:
two more

without text









with text








I'd love to have the exact font that they use on the rotor but can't quite figure out what it is.
Gut says they might be using two different fonts for the text and for the numbers.


----------



## Seek3r14

This is a love at first sight for me when i first saw it. Nice cal.1887 I'm saving for this one and waiting for another version will be release here in Australia around September or October 2011. I can't wait  there's not much difference I think.


----------



## Gelo24

I've actually seen the version 2 and version 3 of the 1887 when I was in Hong Kong and they're a lot different looking, for me at least. When you look at photos, the version 2 might look plain and boring compared to the version 3 but after seeing it in the metal, the version 2 wins it for me. The raised chrome subdials made it look cheap and the inside tachymeter made it look too busy. The v2 just looks elegant in person and I didn't really mind not having a tachymeter since the 1887 looks better as sort of a dress watch anyway that you can wear with jeans, too. So if you have a chance to see the version 2, I suggest you do it just in case they run out.


----------



## drunken monkey

Gelo24 said:


> I've actually seen the version 2 and version 3 of the 1887 when I was in Hong Kong and they're a lot different looking, for me at least. When you look at photos, the version 2 might look plain and boring compared to the version 3 but after seeing it in the metal, the version 2 wins it for me. The raised chrome subdials made it look cheap and the inside tachymeter made it look too busy. The v2 just looks elegant in person and I didn't really mind not having a tachymeter since the 1887 looks better as sort of a dress watch anyway that you can wear with jeans, too. So if you have a chance to see the version 2, I suggest you do it just in case they run out.


I think the V3 looks better in white. Not sure why but in white, the V2 looks a bit flat and plain and the detail of the V3 helps lift it.
In black though, the V3 ends up looking much too busy; probably because of the contrast between black face and silver details. As you say, the V2 in black looks more elegant like a dress watch. In a way, they end up being very different looking watches between V2, V3 then again in black or in white.

I love my black/black V2 but the V3 is white is tempting (but not as tempting as the 300SLR...)
If only the polished steel case wasn't so much of a scratch magnet.

PS: to the owners out there - we need more photos of the 300SLR.


----------



## hristowatch

Crappy pic, I apologize, but if it helps, they're leaning on my TAG Heuer Wallet...only prop I had to shoot them with my BBerry.


----------



## simmy

I guess I`m joining the club as well 

I bought this watch (WAV511C) on holiday in New York. Coming home to Norway I just learned that it costs nearly 2000$ more here, I`d say that`s a good deal!

I`m considering buying a brown leather strap, but visited the AD in Norway today and found out that it`s about 1000$ for the strap, which I find quite steep..














Can anyone tell me what the leather straps go for in the US?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^

Nice GC6!

These watches only came in steel or gator strap. Strap alone is close to $400USD and that's without the clasp which is another $200-300USD.

Your best bet is to try an online strap vendor to avoid these high prices.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*A couple new pics of my Carrera*


----------



## Gelo24

simmy said:


> I guess I`m joining the club as well
> 
> I bought this watch (WAV511C) on holiday in New York. Coming home to Norway I just learned that it costs nearly 2000$ more here, I`d say that`s a good deal!
> 
> I`m considering buying a brown leather strap, but visited the AD in Norway today and found out that it`s about 1000$ for the strap, which I find quite steep..
> View attachment 475563
> 
> View attachment 475565
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the leather straps go for in the US?


Beautiful Grand Carrera. I have the same one except in black. For the strap, I would try contacting your nearest TAG service center since I got a great deal for a Monaco strap and clasp that only amounted to about $180. It's going to take a month or two since it will be coming from Switzerland but for the price, I don't mind waiting.:-d


----------



## drunken monkey

hristowatch said:


>


One of each Modern Carrera watches!
Y'know, I've been drawn to the Calibre 1 watch because it comes in essentially a larger sized "proper" Carrera style case (unlike the Grand Carrera) but I haven't ever really been sure of the actual size of it.
How much bigger is it than the regular Carrera?
Can you take some side by side comparision shots of the Calibre 1 and the Carrera?


----------



## simmy

Wisconsin Proud said:


> ^^^
> 
> Nice GC6!
> 
> These watches only came in steel or gator strap. Strap alone is close to $400USD and that's without the clasp which is another $200-300USD.
> 
> Your best bet is to try an online strap vendor to avoid these high prices.


Thanks  I tried earlier today to locate online strap vendors, but none of those I visited had straps for that specific watch (I`m usually unlucky there). Do you have any recommended sites I could check out?

Cheers


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

simmy said:


> Thanks  I tried earlier today to locate online strap vendors, but none of those I visited had straps for that specific watch (I`m usually unlucky there). Do you have any recommended sites I could check out?
> 
> Cheers


What I meant was to get a non-TAG strap. Measure the lug size and get an aftermarket strap that fits.


----------



## Klugel

Wow! For that kind of money I would get both a brown and a black strap. 
My AD said $1100 when I asked for a croc strap to my CV2A11. Thanks, but no thanks.
Can you order a strap for me too? :-db-)


----------



## simmy

Wisconsin Proud said:


> What I meant was to get a non-TAG strap. Measure the lug size and get an aftermarket strap that fits.


I`ll try my luck with the AD`s in Mallorca. Going next week and noticed they had two dealers there. With the euro dropping rather fast right now I might get lucky and get a good deal.

Thanks


----------



## issey.miyake

a couple of my GC8


----------



## IS300STeeZ

This thread is making me want to pick up another Carrera.


----------



## keoki

Would someone be able to provide a wrist shot of a GC WAV5112.BA0901? white faced GC chrono.

I did the search but to no avail.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

IS300STeeZ said:


> This thread is making me want to pick up another Carrera.


Same here...


----------



## thsiao

Haven't worn this one since March... almost forgot how beautiful it is...


----------



## djpatrick35

Here's my Twin-Time... I'm looking to eventually get a Chrono eventually. Great watches!


----------



## THG

Bad shot but here you go nonetheless


----------



## jbaby79

Just got this last night.


----------



## Pseudonym

May I join the Club? Carrera Day|Date Korean GP

Please let me in!!  FYI I put a little white dot on the edition number. Ty


----------



## jbaby79

Very nice!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Pseudonym said:


> May I join the Club? Carrera Day|Date Korean GP
> 
> Please let me in!!  FYI I put a little white dot on the edition number. Ty


Very nice indeed...


----------



## drunken monkey

drunken monkey said:


> not really group signatures but i've been playing around with my 1887 for some possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different proportions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> two more
> 
> without text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to have the exact font that they use on the rotor but can't quite figure out what it is.





drunken monkey said:


> Gut says they might be using two different fonts for the text and for the numbers.


some great photos on here.

I hope the owners don't mind but I've taken some of them and cropped them into signature suitable sizes.
they're not really a owner's group signatures but there're so many nice details and so many Carrera watches that a single signature wouldn't do them justice.


----------



## roylee0484

Wow this watch is beautiful. I bought the same one but the regular version. Love the light blue accents. 


Pseudonym said:


> May I join the Club? Carrera Day|Date Korean GP
> 
> Please let me in!!  FYI I put a little white dot on the edition number. Ty
> 
> View attachment 489907
> 
> 
> View attachment 489906


----------



## Pseudonym

A few more...


----------



## Albatross222

*I love all your watches! Mine is coming soon! :-!*


----------



## roylee0484

Finally part of the club!!!!! love this watch.


----------



## drunken monkey

just realised i forgot to add the urls for easier copy and pasting




drunken monkey said:


> some great photos on here.
> 
> I hope the owners don't mind but I've taken some of them and cropped them into signature suitable sizes.
> they're not really a owner's group signatures but there're so many nice details and so many Carrera watches that a single signature wouldn't do them justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-vVOSV3QVCE8/TkP1h2zk23I/AAAAAAAAAfw/GOCxgWcEa5k/blue day date.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-3mSqBHx7RQ0/TkP1ihj85WI/AAAAAAAAAgA/BMWstC03XBk/carbon%20day%20date.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-v3FN9Iu9DCk/TkP1iTpOnkI/AAAAAAAAAf8/5PhjBKt6fwo/calibre%2016%20back.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-amNjtwfdTHs/TkP1iPKKDMI/AAAAAAAAAf4/mFE7FiVWbxM/carrera.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-JDXiestwWHU/TkP1hypqmRI/AAAAAAAAAf0/BkLyiN9QLu8/grand%20carrera.jpg


----------



## hursty

Hi all,

I was also in Cheshire Oaks a few weeks ago and saw the "outlet special". Went home and was confused to find this thread was the only hit on google for CAR2210!

Couldn't stop myself going back the following day and buying it... only I now wear it on a brown Hirsch Forest (20mm wide on 19mm lugs) with a polished Hirsch butterfly clasp to match the case, think it looks pretty good.

I think the dial's beautiful and reminiscent of the vintage carreras. Only complaint is that it's thicker than I'm used to at about 14.3mm I think, making the watch look quite tall from the sides, so I may decide to part with it in a few months to fund something else. My other watch is an Omega Dynamic Chrono which is more like 12.5mm thick which I prefer.









New member so I'm not an expert at taking photos to upload but I think that one's alright! Tell me what you think!


----------



## roylee0484

beautiful watch.


----------



## oruga65

My unusual Carrera WV5140
















Bye!


----------



## roylee0484

Another shot of my Carrera. Man, everyday I love this watch more and more.


----------



## drunken monkey

hursty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was also in Cheshire Oaks a few weeks ago and saw the "outlet special". Went home and was confused to find this thread was the only hit on google for CAR2210!
> 
> Couldn't stop myself going back the following day and buying it... only I now wear it on a brown Hirsch Forest (20mm wide on 19mm lugs) with a polished Hirsch butterfly clasp to match the case, think it looks pretty good.
> 
> I think the dial's beautiful and reminiscent of the vintage carreras. Only complaint is that it's thicker than I'm used to at about 14.3mm I think, making the watch look quite tall from the sides, so I may decide to part with it in a few months to fund something else. My other watch is an Omega Dynamic Chrono which is more like 12.5mm thick which I prefer.
> 
> View attachment 492358
> 
> 
> New member so I'm not an expert at taking photos to upload but I think that one's alright! Tell me what you think!


I really like that black and white dial/hands combo, especially with the vintage/period (300SLR) style sub dial hands.
Looks better than than the CAL.1887 V3 to me.
That brushed finish bezel (also from the 300SLR) gives it that sportier look too.
Very nice.
How much was this one?


----------



## Gelo24

My favorite.


----------



## bjctsm3

Got this today at the local AD after many months of drooling over it...


----------



## LondonLuke

I have just taken delivery of a CV7A12.BA0795 - it is my first "proper" watch and I cannot wait to read the book this evening!! Please no negativity!!

I will try to post a picture later if I can work out how....

I can already tell how addictive this watch buying business could be!


----------



## hursty

drunken monkey said:


> I really like that black and white dial/hands combo, especially with the vintage/period (300SLR) style sub dial hands.
> Looks better than than the CAL.1887 V3 to me.
> That brushed finish bezel (also from the 300SLR) gives it that sportier look too.
> Very nice.
> How much was this one?


Thanks, I think the relative simplicity what I liked about it. The brushed bezel is actually quite subtle because the rest of it is polished!

It was £1495 when I got it


----------



## harleyguy

I've been lurking on this site for a while. Yesterday I bit the bullet, pulled out my credit card, and joined the Carrera Club. I took a couple of quick pics just to prove my membership in this exclusive club.


----------



## mirza

My first Carrera. Bought this after working crazy hours at a mid-sized ad agency this summer. Not bad for a 21yr old.


----------



## issey.miyake

nice watch harleyguy

congrats on your acquisition


----------



## harleyguy

issey.miyake said:


> nice watch harleyguy
> 
> congrats on your acquisition


Thanks! I wanted something simple but classy. I think that version fits the bill. I haven't found a need for all the timer functions on some of the models. While they're nice timepieces, I just wouldn't use any of the features I'm paying for. I just wanted the date and time. I'm learning more and more and will start contributing more to this forum. Reading through everyone's posts on this forum about Tag Heuer gave me the push to just go buy one.


----------



## #1TAG

hursty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was also in Cheshire Oaks a few weeks ago and saw the "outlet special". Went home and was confused to find this thread was the only hit on google for CAR2210!
> 
> Couldn't stop myself going back the following day and buying it... only I now wear it on a brown Hirsch Forest (20mm wide on 19mm lugs) with a polished Hirsch butterfly clasp to match the case, think it looks pretty good.
> 
> I think the dial's beautiful and reminiscent of the vintage carreras. Only complaint is that it's thicker than I'm used to at about 14.3mm I think, making the watch look quite tall from the sides, so I may decide to part with it in a few months to fund something else. My other watch is an Omega Dynamic Chrono which is more like 12.5mm thick which I prefer.
> 
> View attachment 492358
> 
> 
> New member so I'm not an expert at taking photos to upload but I think that one's alright! Tell me what you think!


hello,I'm new member.. have my #1 tag WV2115.Fc6180

so interested about car2210!! anybody know maybe there's online shop sell it? because i come from a part of south east asia, i think it's hard to find car2210 here (how much it will be with tax+shipping?)

sorry for the bad english ^^


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I finally tracked this down and added it to my collection about a day ago.


----------



## bjctsm3

Hi Cowboy

Nice!!

Did your Ti came in any sort of special packaging? The background in your pic show a pattern.....mine was just in a regular case & box.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

bjctsm3 said:


> Hi Cowboy
> 
> Nice!!
> 
> Did your Ti came in any sort of special packaging? The background in your pic show a pattern.....mine was just in a regular case & box.


Hi, no it didn't come in a special packaging... this is the watch sitting in my watch winder... if you're curious it's the boxy brick watch winder...


----------



## GregW

At last I am a member! Well sort of, I wont actually be allowed to wear it until I graduate in a couple of months. It's going to be a long wait...........:-(


----------



## LondonLuke

Alas, I am a member, sorry for the terrible picture!


----------



## roylee0484

Hi I currently own a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 and noticed that my strap looks like a leather with a embossed croc pattern. Does anyone know if this watch usually comes with a authentic croc strap or a leather strap with a croc embroider?


----------



## roylee0484

Hi I currently own a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 and noticed that my strap looks more like a leather strap with a croc embroider. Does anyone know if the tag heuer carrera calibre 16 comes with a croc or a leather with a croc pattern embroidered. Or possibly both?


----------



## bt123

Just picked up my Carrera Day-Date today! First post on here, been lurking round this great forum for a while. Very glad to be a member of the club


----------



## issey.miyake

congrats to all the new carerra owners in the last couple of days..

all looking good!


----------



## loyan48

Hi all !!!
Here's my Carrera CALIBRE 16 DAY DATE AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH REF : CV2A12.FC6236 (2011 model) with my very first Tag F1 (sorry picture a little bit blurry)


----------



## cd89068

roylee0484 said:


> Hi I currently own a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 and noticed that my strap looks more like a leather strap with a croc embroider. Does anyone know if the tag heuer carrera calibre 16 comes with a croc or a leather with a croc pattern embroidered. Or possibly both?


+1, I just picked up my Carrera Day/Date today and was wondering the same thing. My Panerai OEM black croc strap looks a lot different and better than the one on my CV2A11.


----------



## mitadoc

I got my new mesh today:


----------



## grex80

Ok, so here's my first (and only) Tag! Just got it today, SO proud!


----------



## Mo.London

Can I join too?!


----------



## dynastyreal

Hello,
I just wanted to say hello to the group. I heard about this fourm from a co-worker. I just recently ordered me a Tag Carrera Automatic Chronograph watch. I am excited about my purchase. This will be my first time piece where i have spent a lot of money on a time piece. Does anyone have any information as far as it having to be updated or fixed. Or any general information that would like to share. Thank you for those who responded


----------



## Andre Sardinha

I have just bought this one in a outlet store in Orlando/EUA. I have been informed that this is a special collection made only for the outlets stores aroud the world and it had been produced only 1.000 pieces. 

Its a nice deal!


----------



## krisbuquet

Just picked this up from my local AD today. They had to get the TAG regional rep to search high and low for a new one for me, but in the end she came through and I could not be happier.







Better, non phone, photos to follow later on 

-Kris


----------



## THG

Just got a new Nato Strap for my cv2014-2. Zulu is on the way. Kinda like it. However, am a bit worried if the pins will hold. I thought that after the jeweler made the strap change today, one pin seemed a bit bent. any thoughts/feedback on this issue pls?? can I perhaps buy stronger pins for this TH model? cheers


----------



## issey.miyake

ooOooo nice calbire 1


----------



## jmash77

Purchased my membership in November last year, first Tag and won't be the last!


----------



## jccw

i've been meaning to post a picture of my watch. I got this for my 21st, have been very very very happy with it! sorry if the picture is no good, was taken on the blackberry.

james


----------



## Donniedoer

I've got the CAR2211 in white - fantastic watch! Bought it at la Roca Village Outlet in Barcelona -they said there are only a few left...

I will post some better photos later on - apologise the poor quality











leongkc said:


> I emailed Tag Heuer UK about the origins of the watch and this is an excerpt of their reply to me:
> 
> Guess if I'm ever going back, I should get the white dial version as well. hehz.
> 
> A final parting shot of the watch.


----------



## GregW

jccw said:


> i've been meaning to post a picture of my watch. I got this for my 21st, have been very very very happy with it! sorry if the picture is no good, was taken on the blackberry.


Fantastic 21st Present!


----------



## issey.miyake

sick days of work mean..










more photos


----------



## Dr_Gonzo

hursty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was also in Cheshire Oaks a few weeks ago and saw the "outlet special". Went home and was confused to find this thread was the only hit on google for CAR2210!
> 
> Couldn't stop myself going back the following day and buying it... only I now wear it on a brown Hirsch Forest (20mm wide on 19mm lugs) with a polished Hirsch butterfly clasp to match the case, think it looks pretty good.
> 
> I think the dial's beautiful and reminiscent of the vintage carreras. Only complaint is that it's thicker than I'm used to at about 14.3mm I think, making the watch look quite tall from the sides, so I may decide to part with it in a few months to fund something else. My other watch is an Omega Dynamic Chrono which is more like 12.5mm thick which I prefer.
> 
> View attachment 492358
> 
> 
> New member so I'm not an expert at taking photos to upload but I think that one's alright! Tell me what you think!


I've been looking at these and the blace-faced one looks MUCH better on this leather strap than the bracelet. Great piece!


----------



## joe_b

I'm guessing this is my first post to WUS. I've read this entire thread and I'm stunned by everyone's experience and insight in this line of THs. Soon, I'll be applying for membership into the club 

Anyway, the real reason for my contribution is this: 2011 Carrera Special Edition | Calibre 11The origin of the CAR2210 (and 11, for that matter). Perhaps this provides some truth to why it's only in the outlet and not in any catalog?

Soon, it'll be time for my big boy watch. I'm looking at the Calibre 1, though the 16 is looking more and more attractive.

Thanks


----------



## illingworth22

Here is my Carrera  I have no Idea what model it is. I recently got the House Burgled and I had a 2000 Tag Chrono, White Gold Daytona on a Leather Strap, SS Daytona, Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso and a Tifany Chrono nicked. I had minimum Insurance as we had only just moved into the house.. Bummer!

Anyway I went to an Auction with the intention to buy a Tudor (Daytona) Tiger Chrono, which I purchased and I saw this little thing smiling at me! 800 euros bid and it was mine! Let me know any details and where I can find any details on the watch. 
It needs a new strap and I was thinking about the rubber option.... Thoughts and Ideas as to where you can get them please!

Ah ha its a CV2110-0


----------



## arcade16

Became the proud owner of this baby a few weeks ago, and as far as I know, one of the few on here with the Calibre 5, so I was compelled to contribute a photo as well 

Sorry for the awful quality, she was also quite grimy in these pics, but I will follow up with some DSLR pics later!


----------



## jargan04

I have yet to see anyone local with the titanium edition carrera. All my co-workers are in love with the watch.


----------



## joe_b

hursty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was also in Cheshire Oaks a few weeks ago and saw the "outlet special". Went home and was confused to find this thread was the only hit on google for CAR2210!
> 
> Couldn't stop myself going back the following day and buying it... only I now wear it on a brown Hirsch Forest (20mm wide on 19mm lugs) with a polished Hirsch butterfly clasp to match the case, think it looks pretty good.
> 
> I think the dial's beautiful and reminiscent of the vintage carreras. Only complaint is that it's thicker than I'm used to at about 14.3mm I think, making the watch look quite tall from the sides, so I may decide to part with it in a few months to fund something else. My other watch is an Omega Dynamic Chrono which is more like 12.5mm thick which I prefer.
> 
> View attachment 492358
> 
> 
> New member so I'm not an expert at taking photos to upload but I think that one's alright! Tell me what you think!


hursty, I absolutely love what you did with this piece. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## byhsu

Drez said:


> Easily my fav line of Tags!


Can I get more information on the watch on the left. It is a real beauty. What year to what year were they made? is it caliber 11? What is the model number? I really love the tachymetre and subdials in white and the rest in black.

Thank You


----------



## Drez

byhsu said:


> Can I get more information on the watch on the left. It is a real beauty. What year to what year were they made? is it caliber 11? What is the model number? I really love the tachymetre and subdials in white and the rest in black.
> 
> Thank You


I thank you.

Its a vintage Heuer Carrera Ref#1153. Its a Calibre 12 circa 1974. The old Heuer chronos are some of the finest vintage watches to own IMO as they keep value well, are automatic and have a good size to them. Moreover the automatic chronograph for its day, micro rotor and and left side crown all make for an interesting watch. FYI the dial is a deep blue. This particular ref isn't terribly common although finding a similar Cal 12 Carrera isn't near as hard and there are a fair number of colour variations.


----------



## anonymous1

I tried the Calibre 5 on at Ben Bridge, and it was stunning. So classic, simple, and timeless... not too much going on. Also, can be found for a very great price. 

Some may say it's too plain, but some of us like that it's classic. I'm considering this purchase actually very soon.


----------



## Crate410

arcade16 said:


> Became the proud owner of this baby a few weeks ago, and as far as I know, one of the few on here with the Calibre 5, so I was compelled to contribute a photo as well


You and I are part of a distinguished few on these boards!

I got the Calibre 5 a year or so ago and the Calibre 6 RS 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## bjctsm3

jargan04 said:


> I have yet to see anyone local with the titanium edition carrera. All my co-workers are in love with the watch.


Yes, it's beautiful.......I think this model is now discontinued. I bot mine approx 1 month ago, the AD said that was it, no more.....


----------



## Crate410

one of my cars is sold here as a Chevy Impala SS. It is made in Australia and no one in the US (the country that Chevy is from) has ever heard of it or seen it. Most dont believe it exists. It happens. Cars, watches, pens, anything. It happens.


----------



## hursty

Dr_Gonzo said:


> I've been looking at these and the blace-faced one looks MUCH better on this leather strap than the bracelet. Great piece!


I actually recently put it back on the bracelet and had forgotten how stunning it looks on the brushed oyster-style links, which the photos don't do justice. I remember why I bought it when I saw it!


----------



## enricodepaoli

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. This is the very classic version of the Carrera. Although not with the manual wind movement with no date, the looks is still very faithful to the 1964 model.



illingworth22 said:


> Here is my Carrera  I have no Idea what model it is. I recently got the House Burgled and I had a 2000 Tag Chrono, White Gold Daytona on a Leather Strap, SS Daytona, Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso and a Tifany Chrono nicked. I had minimum Insurance as we had only just moved into the house.. Bummer!
> 
> Anyway I went to an Auction with the intention to buy a Tudor (Daytona) Tiger Chrono, which I purchased and I saw this little thing smiling at me! 800 euros bid and it was mine! Let me know any details and where I can find any details on the watch.
> It needs a new strap and I was thinking about the rubber option.... Thoughts and Ideas as to where you can get them please!
> 
> Ah ha its a CV2110-0


----------



## arcade16

anonymous1 said:


> I tried the Calibre 5 on at Ben Bridge, and it was stunning. So classic, simple, and timeless... not too much going on. Also, can be found for a very great price.
> 
> Some may say it's too plain, but some of us like that it's classic. I'm considering this purchase actually very soon.


My thoughts exactly, perhaps these higher quality pics will help you make your decision!


----------



## Pablo1

I'm joining the club... (CV2010-4, Fangio back)


----------



## Mr.Berserker

My grand carrera ...


----------



## THG

Latest Orange Nato strap (ordered three from Panatime, other colors are black and olive green). Also got today my silva watch compass. I like the look and the practicality should I get lost and disoriented in the city...LOL


----------



## hursty

joe_b said:


> hursty, I absolutely love what you did with this piece. I can't stop looking at it.


Thanks Joe, here are a couple more, I did the best I could with an iphone 3GS!









Tried to bring out the swirl finish on the chrono subdials:


----------



## byhsu

Just got my CV2014-2 when I heard that the See thru back was disapearing in favor of the Fangio back.


----------



## THG

congrats, got the same one!! I much prefer the see through caseback


----------



## Philip

Must admit that I have never been that much of a fan of Tag Heuer watches, until I was looking for a dual time zone watch for a few forthcoming business trips, and (after considering just about everything else on the market) ended up with this:


----------



## etm124

Just came back from honeymoon. My wife gave this to me as a wedding gift!


----------



## issey.miyake

very nice!

lucky to have a wife like yours!


----------



## AntLee

Just got my first 'proper' watch.


----------



## geo_tag

Hello everyone!

First of all, Iam sorry for my English (not my native language!)

Just few days ago I bought my all new Carrera 16 Caliber watch.. Its amazing!

My little problem is that sometimes the date flip (change) has FULLY completed by 23:55 and some othertimes the date will fully change at 00:15, is this normal?? 

I am very annoyed...


----------



## Little Squid

New member here. Tag owner since 1993. This beautiful Carrera is my second one.


----------



## constrictor

A Newbie in this forum would like to join the party 

a CV 2014




























Thanks


----------



## rob-s

I traded in my other Carrera Calibre 16 DayDate (brown) into a Grand Carrera Calibre 17RS (see pic below)


----------



## Vaxe




----------



## dero

I'm very happy with my watch.


----------



## npt08

Hi, I'm planning to get my boyfriend a birthday present (he's turning 22) and debating between carrera 16 or carrera s. I'm very new to this and any opinion is appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## byhsu

npt08 said:


> Hi, I'm planning to get my boyfriend a birthday present (he's turning 22) and debating between carrera 16 or carrera s. I'm very new to this and any opinion is appreciated! Thanks so much!


lucky guy. I would choose the Carrera 16 over the Carrera S, if i remember, the Carrera S is a hybrid watch, part auto part quartz.

I prefer the looks of the Calibre 16 watches with the 3 subdials.


----------



## lostguy

Nice pictures in this thread.

I'm thinking of picking up the Carrera Chrono CV2014. The only thing that concerns me is the thickness -- 16mm -- which seems a lot for a 41mm watch and would be my tallest watch. Any side wrist shots? How do you get along with shift cuffs?


----------



## Vakane

My calibre 17 rs2.


----------



## BHL

It is a thick watch for sure at 16mm, but so far I've had no problems with it, even when I wear slim fit dress shirts with rather tight sleeve openings.


----------



## rob-s

> My calibre 17 rs2


What strap is that? Not the original rubber one.
I have been thinking of getting the black leather with red stitches as second strap for my Grand Carrera..but the price I have been given is around 350e.


----------



## ng107

Hi, I had a question. Between the Tag Carrera and Tag Carrera Twin time, which one appears to have the larger watch face? I understand both of them have a dial of 39MM.


----------



## L216

Hey Carrera owners,

I'm new to the forum, and would like to know more about the Carrera Calibre 16. Is this a good quality watch for its price? I was looking at a Longines (don't remember the model) but wasn't sure of what brand to get. I'm 25, have no knowledge about watches and looking to purchase my first watch, preferably a sporty one. I was quoted $3850 CAD taxes in for the Carrera 16; is this a good price? I would really appreciate it if you guys can share your opinions and expertise regarding this brand and model. 


Many thanks
L216


----------



## L216

My first watch Carrera Calibre 16 Day-Date


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Recent new arrival.


----------



## blindpilot

Hello All. New member but long time lurker here. My wife got me this Grand Carrera as an anniversary gift a few days ago. Sorry for the lousy phone cam pic.


----------



## carrera64

Does vintage count? 










One watch from each of the five generations of vintage Carreras, with 4 different mechanical movements and one quartz. I have some TAG-Heuer Carreras too, but vintage is where my heart is.


----------



## carrera64

Drez said:


> I thank you.
> 
> Its a vintage Heuer Carrera Ref#1153. Its a Calibre 12 circa 1974. The old Heuer chronos are some of the finest vintage watches to own IMO as they keep value well, are automatic and have a good size to them. Moreover the automatic chronograph for its day, micro rotor and and left side crown all make for an interesting watch. FYI the dial is a deep blue. This particular ref isn't terribly common although finding a similar Cal 12 Carrera isn't near as hard and there are a fair number of colour variations.


Drez is right about the number of colour variants of second gen Carreras. Here's a small sample to give you some idea of the variety:










The last couple are fourth gen, but it uses much the same case only shallower as it has a quartz movement.


----------



## cuthbert

Sorry for the bad pic, that's my CS3113, I just finished to regulate it and how it runs VERY well (-2 sec/day).

Can I join the club?


----------



## Schy

Hello! Im a new member, and just bought myself a cv2014-2 around 2 weeks ago and loving it!

I was thinking that this would be my first and last watch but after reading through this forum, i dot know anymore.. I think i may become a watch person..

Will try to post pics when i get home.. 

only taken with my phone :O


----------



## Yidbrad

New to the forum and u guess pretty new to watches in general. Purchased a calibre 6 yesterday after much deliberation. So many nice Tags to choose from but this one just felt right! Not quite sure how to post the pic from my iPhone though. So I have obtained pic from online of my watch.

calibre 6 - Google Search


----------



## OscarDharmawan

Hello from Indonesia :




























Thx


----------



## ccbad

My first Tag Heuer and one of my grails that my amazing wife gave as a Christmas present.


Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 1887 by ccbad18, on Flickr


----------



## drunken monkey

ccbad said:


>


beautiful in white.
I think I would like this one on a brown strap though.


----------



## napel

drunken monkey said:


> beautiful in white.
> I think I would like this one on a brown strap though.


I second that. Looking at replacing my BM with this one on a chocolate strap sometime this year unless Tag comes out with a Two-Tone 1887


----------



## ccbad

napel said:


> I second that. Looking at replacing my BM with this one on a chocolate strap sometime this year unless Tag comes out with a Two-Tone 1887


I totally agree with you guys. I'm already looking at either going with Tag's brown alligator strap or a custom made leather strap.


----------



## Keaman

My lucky 3rd Carrera :-!


----------



## paul55

My first Carrera:










(more pics here)


----------



## bluloo

Came on leather. Experimenting with a (non-TAG) bracelet, for now.


----------



## jrh1194

Great Carrera's. This is one of my favorite Tag models. I will post a pic of mine soon.


----------



## mpjones1958

Mine


----------



## byhsu

I have changed the rubber strap for a rally type strap. I think is suits it rather well.


----------



## mpjones1958

mpjones1958 said:


> View attachment 608712
> Mine


I noticed that my watch is similar to others but mine has the even numbers rather that just the bars. Any difference? When my wife bought me this in 2005-06 the guy said they were not making this exact model anymore, is that true? I absolutely love the watch.


----------



## v10

Here is my latest toy. I dont have any pics of my CV2010 or my Carrera Day-Date but figured this is a little unique and therefore showcase this. Its my first limited edition watch (for that matter limited edition anything!). Thanks to all you guys for making me a complete Tag freak (although my wife is not as thankful)
Sorry for the crappy camera phone pictures.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^^

Excellent! love that strap!


----------



## micfin

Got my first Tag Carrera to replace my trusty Tissot PRC 200 after 3 years. I've been wanting this watch for over 5 years now, or whenever it first came out and have spent months comparing to other watches before pulling the trigger.

Impressions so far is that the Tag is a good all rounder from casual, business to dressy. Although in my case moving up from the Tissot, wearing the Tag requires a bit more bravado especially at work, bit more bling. Looks good in most angles apart from the rather deep bezel inside the face which is accentuated in 'high' lighting conditions and the thick case side on at 9 o'clock (chunky), not the most refined look compared to other watches on these angles. I would say the style of the watch is more industrial in look. However will always catch your eye even from a distance. Despite being large I think it sits quite well on my rather smallish wrists.

It is currently running fast at + 7 seconds a day (I have had it for 1 month) from what I've read is typical of the Valioux 7750? Thinking of getting a Leather strap this weekend if I can find one that I like.

Here are the pics:


----------



## CSC

If at all possible can someone tell me how to upload photographs to the thread as i'm currrently having a little difficulty.

Many thanks.


----------



## PaulK

Bought it used- one year old. Paid $1750. Love it!


----------



## v10

CSC said:


> If at all possible can someone tell me how to upload photographs to the thread as i'm currrently having a little difficulty.
> 
> Many thanks.


This is what I did, there is a button "Reply to Thread" on the top left of the page. Click on that and when the reply box opens you will see a couple of options on the top... One of them is INSERT IMAGE. Click on that and a box will open allowing you to browse your folders and upload the pictures you want, finally hit SUBMIT REPLY and you are good to go. Hope that helps...

Look forward to your pics... cheers.


----------



## CSC

I'll give that a go.
Many thanks.


----------



## Delphin

I'm a new member of the Carrera club! Enjoying my TH watch!
My new Carrera 1887 (CAR2110.BA720 version 3) with the new rotor design:


----------



## veteq

In my forty years of living I have never been a watch person, having bought my first watch about a year ago; a "Michael Kors" that sat in its box most of the time. That all changed when a friend of mine bought a Tag Heuer Monaco. It was more than a watch - it was a piece of fine jewelry. From that day on, I kept surfing the net for more info on Tags but just couldn't get myself to spend the money. So, my wife tired of seeing me admiring these watches decided that enough was enough and bought me a Tag Formula one for Christmas. That got the ball rolling and I am now the proud owner of a second Tag, the Carrera. They are truly beautiful watches.


----------



## #1TAG

hursty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was also in Cheshire Oaks a few weeks ago and saw the "outlet special". Went home and was confused to find this thread was the only hit on google for CAR2210!
> 
> Couldn't stop myself going back the following day and buying it... only I now wear it on a brown Hirsch Forest *(20mm wide on 19mm lugs)* with a polished Hirsch butterfly clasp to match the case, think it looks pretty good.
> 
> I think the dial's beautiful and reminiscent of the vintage carreras. Only complaint is that it's thicker than I'm used to at about 14.3mm I think, making the watch look quite tall from the sides, so I may decide to part with it in a few months to fund something else. My other watch is an Omega Dynamic Chrono which is more like 12.5mm thick which I prefer.
> 
> View attachment 492358
> 
> 
> New member so I'm not an expert at taking photos to upload but I think that one's alright! Tell me what you think!


just have same watch,CAR2211(white dial) and want to change the bracelet into croco strap,but confused to order the strap wide, is that 20mm or 19mm will be better?



cheers


----------



## hursty

#1TAG said:


> just have same watch,CAR2211(white dial) and want to change the bracelet into croco strap,but confused to order the strap wide, is that 20mm or 19mm will be better?
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


The lugs are 19mm wide, but if the strap you want doesn't come in 19mm then 20mm will usually look fine

Enjoy the new watch!


----------



## v10

Thanks WI proud. I ordered a spare strap just incase. I read somewhere these straps (being a little unique) can be very hard to find in a couple of years and given the Canadian elements that its exposed to... I didn't know how long it would last as this is my first TG with a leather strap. I used to have a Timex with a leather strap and that started fraying within 3 years.



Wisconsin Proud said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Excellent! love that strap!


----------



## v10

My all-time favorite watch, the best thing about this is there is no anti-reflective coating. It gives the watch such a clean look! Wear it in good health!



mosfetaus said:


> OOh a Carrera club - can I join?? My CV2010 keeper...


----------



## drunken monkey

hursty said:


> The lugs are 19mm wide, but if the strap you want doesn't come in 19mm then 20mm will usually look fine


No.
The 41mm Carrera cases have a 20mm lug space.
The OEM straps are 20mm at lug to 18mm at deployant.
The 39mm Carrera cases were the ones that had 19mm lug space and I recall correctly, were also 18mm at deployant.

Are you after OEM leather or would any third party do because if you're going OEM for strap and buckle then both items are not exactly cheap.
There are two deployants that were used for 41mm Carrera and you can't use leather straps designed for one buckle on the other as there is a difference in the thickness of leather used.

FC5013 is the older version that uses thinner leather
FC5037 is the newer version that uses thicker leather

Because FC5037 is the newer one, there aren't many third part leather strap manufacturers who cater for the thicker leather required for use with it so it will be easier, unless you go 100% with OEM products or 100% third-party, to get the FC5013 and then any old third party leather.


----------



## hursty

drunken monkey said:


> No.
> The 41mm Carrera cases have a 20mm lug space.


He has a 39mm Carrera (CAR2211) which has 19mm lugs

I previously owned the black dial version and went with a 20mm strap I quite liked after measuring the lugs with callipers, of course it bunched up slightly!


----------



## drunken monkey

Interesting.
I was always under the impression that these watches simply used existing 41mm chronograph cases.
I stand corrected.

It strikes me as being as slightly peculiar though; that what is essentially a budget outlet store version of the watch uses a proprietary case.

edit: ....or they could've had a bunch of the older 39mm cases in stock.
guess I did the reverse of 1+1 and got 3.


----------



## hursty

Before selling my CAR2210, I received a message from a potential buyer saying the model was not sent to outlets due to "similarity with the 1887" but was actually intended for the Japanese market until the tragic earthquake and recession.

Maybe we'll just never know!


----------



## drunken monkey

I've only seen these as being referred to being sold in UK outlet stores.
Not sure about origins though. Can't see the whole "Japan" thing seeing as the Heritage was intended as a stop-gap product for the Asian markets while the 1887 supplies is limited.

But any ways, I've always thought this was a good looking watch and 39mm makes it that little bit more intriguing.
I was looking at getting one of the older 39mm Carrera Chronos but I didn't like the date at 4.


----------



## King Luis

More please!!!!

is the face white or silver?



#1TAG said:


> just have same watch,CAR2211(white dial) and want to change the bracelet into croco strap,but confused to order the strap wide, is that 20mm or 19mm will be better?
> 
> [image]
> 
> cheers


----------



## #1TAG

thanks for many explanation, i just order 19mm custom straps.. i will upload some picture when my strap come

@king, the face is white, this more picture (not my picture, just get it from other forum)


----------



## A Hamburger Bun

Hey all... new member here. I just bought my first "real" watch which happens to be a pre-owned CV2011. My picture taking isn't the best but it's a really sharp looking watch in person and I just love it!


----------



## gcradic

Hello all, just picked up my second Tag, a Carrera WV211b-1. I posted pics in the "is my Tag authentic" thread. After two minutes, I was in love. I may banish my Omega to the closet


----------



## Mapleblack

Permission to join - Took delivery of my Calibre 1887 and first proper watch yesterday. Sorry about Blackberry photo (seems hard to take pics due to the reflection, any tips on that?)


----------



## enricodepaoli

more than welcome, Mapleblack. Congrats and Welcome !


----------



## APZ06

Guess im officially part of the Carrera Club. Just picked up a Carrera Heritage cal. 16 late last week and couldn't be happier with it. . havent worn my rolex 1nce since i got it :think:


----------



## threeputt

APZ06 said:


> Guess im officially part of the Carrera Club. Just picked up a Carrera Heritage cal. 16 late last week and couldn't be happier with it. . havent worn my rolex 1nce since i got it :think:
> View attachment 632228
> View attachment 632229
> View attachment 632231
> View attachment 632232
> View attachment 632234
> View attachment 632235


Very nice, I have the same watch and wear it every day.


----------



## nox

GC36


----------



## kiger0183

Just purchased my first "man watch" New Carrera day time with a white face.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Welcome to the forum. Thanks for posting this beauty !


----------



## Grend0

Anyone got one of these, and if so do you ever wear it with everything (suits, shirt + tie, jeans and t-shirt, sweaters, etc..)?










Thanks


----------



## jrh1194

I have the same Carrera except with a silver face. It goes equally well with a suit or jeans. It is a very nice watch.


----------



## Mickey®

I joined tonight because I wanted to find some Carrera fans!My only one...In never worn condition...like it came through a time machine.I wanted to have my small collection be Icons and I think the CS3111 fits the bill nicely next to the LV (currently with black Rolex bezel) and my 3574 Last Man on the Moon (0272 of 3,000).Thanks for looking!


----------



## jrh1194

Mickey, Congrats on a beautiful watch. Enjoy!!


----------



## Mickey®

jrh1194 said:


> Mickey, Congrats on a beautiful watch. Enjoy!!


Thank you Sir! Glad to be here and part of the Carrera Club!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Today


----------



## enricodepaoli

Mickey® said:


> I joined tonight because I wanted to find some Carrera fans!My only one...In never worn condition...like it came through a time machine.I wanted to have my small collection be Icons and I think the CS3111 fits the bill nicely next to the LV (currently with black Rolex bezel) and my 3574 Last Man on the Moon (0272 of 3,000).Thanks for looking!


this first re-issue Carrera is A CLASSIC watch !!!


----------



## drunken monkey

I love how a more normal photo of a 36mm watch on a wrist looks compared to the usual massively close-up and distorted photos we get in the "what watch you wearing" threads.


----------



## pradeep77

Can't hardly wait for my incoming cv2013 what I'm buying from a WUS member. This thread's got me all yearny now.


----------



## enricodepaoli

absolutely. Tag should never remove the 36mm from it's line. They should've kept it as a vintage/original option for sure.

They SURE go well with ANYTHING, besides beach/pool, ONLY because of the leather band.



drunken monkey said:


> I love how a more normal photo of a 36mm watch on a wrist looks compared to the usual massively close-up and distorted photos we get in the "what watch you wearing" threads.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Two of the most beautiful objects of fine art I've seen!


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## camarohair

just put on a new strap!


----------



## BMWRINO

Carrera Club membership established 2.29.2012 (leap day!)

WAV511A.BA0900 - Grand Carrera Automatic Calibre 6 RS

































Additional photos here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/my-f...utomatic-calibre-6-rs-lots-photos-658017.html


----------



## Almeriense

I guess I have joined the club...


----------



## Andy Tian

Hello


----------



## drunken monkey

oh hi there


----------



## Andy Tian

Nice drunken monkey! The leather is pure class and elegance. But mine needed to be a daily wear so had to go with the bracelet. Not bad either. Love the V2 1887


----------



## JWNY

My first TAG. I've always liked the Carrera series. Bought a Calibre 5 Automatic 39 MM as below. Was sold by the dial and the mechanism (the sales person told me future models will be covered on the back) behind.

Retail is S$3,400 - there was a 15% discount, so just below S$3K

and they threw in a free polish within 2 years.

I'm not a watch collector, and I've never spent so much on a watch so hopefully I can pass this down! 

Best,
jwny


----------



## zoronaldo

Wisconsin Proud said:


>


i am going to buy this watch from an official seller in greece but i cant find it on tag heuers website (i only find the one without arabic numbers on dial). is this sth that should worry me???


----------



## jrh1194

Tag made the Carrera both with the Arabic numbers and without. The Arabic number version is from 2006 I believe.


----------



## zoronaldo

hmmm...2006?
so i am buying a brand new watch from an authorized tag heuer store that is actually 6 years old? ....:S

P.S. i like the watch both with numbers or markers, but it is strange that i ordered and waited 2 months for the marker version , and finally i am getting another version that is actually from 2006.


----------



## calcheng

carrera owners,

any of you are able to attest to the fact that these watches claim to be water resistant of up to 100m? is it ok for me to use it for a occasional swim? i have my reservations as none of the Carrera models have a screw down crown (like the aquaracer), so idk how is it gonna hold up


----------



## Rachdanon

Hi Calcheng,

Theoretically one can swim with it, but would you risk it for this expensive watch? gaskets may get old, recently someone posted about his day-date getting misty after showering with it, I personally had a Seiko 50m that got misty after swimming. I'd suggest you don't. ever heard of a diver getting misty?


----------



## craigcb

After years of tag quartz watches I finally took the plunge and got a twin time for my 40th. A couple of weeks back got a second hand calibre 5.

Love them both but ended up swapping the straps as think the 5 looks better on leather.

I guess that's me joined the club then


----------



## calcheng

Thanks for the swift reply rachdanon


----------



## BMWRINO

craigcb said:


> View attachment 654784
> 
> After years of tag quartz watches I finally took the plunge and got a twin time for my 40th. A couple of weeks back got a second hand calibre 5.
> 
> Love them both but ended up swapping the straps as think the 5 looks better on leather.
> 
> I guess that's me joined the club then


Wow! Very nice collection you got going there craigcb! Congrats and have a nice weekend!!


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## BMWRINO

Vincent Kolakowski said:


> View attachment 656194
> View attachment 656195
> View attachment 656960
> View attachment 656961
> View attachment 656962


nice Carrera, Vincent...and a fellow BMW driver as well!


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Thanks BMWRINO.


----------



## Pattyb69

I tried to make two threads for my first watch in the main TAG forum but my threads arent showing up. I guess they have to go through some moderator approval. Ill post in here in the meantime.

I picked this up last week: Grand Carrera Calibre 8rs


----------



## Pattyb69

Picked it up last week:


----------



## BMWRINO

Pattyb69 said:


> Picked it up last week:


Congrats again, Pat! ...and welcome to the club!!


----------



## Pattyb69

^ thank you sir! I love it and I can't wait to pick up another watch soon. How is yours holding up? Losing or gaining any excess amounts of time?


----------



## BMWRINO

Pattyb69 said:


> ^ thank you sir! I love it and I can't wait to pick up another watch soon. How is yours holding up? Losing or gaining any excess amounts of time?


When I first got my GC Calibre 6 RS end of February, it seemed to gain about 10-15 seconds the first few weeks. I just reset it this past Sunday evening and from Sunday to Tuesday evening it has gained about 5 seconds. So I guess overall nothing too excessive. I usually have the watch off my wrist from when I get home from work until the next morning, and I don't have it in a watch winder overnight. I'll keep an eye out and let you know if I notice anything unusual with my GC.


----------



## DEP21

Does this little stunner qualify?


----------



## BMWRINO

DEP21 said:


> Does this little stunner qualify?
> View attachment 665069
> 
> 
> View attachment 665070


Yes, yes it does! I love seeing that watch on the main Grand Carrera page from the TAG website.


----------



## LeonMan

I'm happy to join the club with my Carrera Day Date Calibre 16. She's a beauty. I got her last week and I can't stop staring at her.


----------



## BMWRINO

LeonMan said:


> I'm happy to join the club with my Carrera Day Date Calibre 16. She's a beauty. I got her last week and I can't stop staring at her.
> 
> View attachment 670290
> 
> View attachment 670292
> 
> View attachment 670293
> 
> View attachment 670294


Congrats on your purchase...and enjoy staring at your new TAG! I do the same daily!


----------



## veteq

great looking watch, great photos.


----------



## O'Murphy

This is a truly special watch. Glad to be part of the club!


----------



## macleod1979

LeonMan said:


> I'm happy to join the club with my Carrera Day Date Calibre 16. She's a beauty. I got her last week and I can't stop staring at her.
> 
> View attachment 670290
> 
> View attachment 670292
> 
> View attachment 670293
> 
> View attachment 670294


Wow! Gorgeous watch. I am jealous

-J


----------



## Rachdanon

I normally don't go for white dials, but that is one really classy white GC.....count on Tag's exquisite design to pull it off. IMO the big silver numbers on the black dial version stood out too much and made the face look too cluttered, but as silver is closer to white it looks much better and almost perfect.


----------



## BMWRINO

O'Murphy said:


> This is a truly special watch. Glad to be part of the club!
> 
> View attachment 670784


Wow! back to back posts from members with Carrera Day Date Calibre 16..each with a different look. Congrats on your purchase O'Murphy!


----------



## AC419

Hi here's my Carrera Calibre 16 Day Date


----------



## BFW122083

Had to join the club today  I love it!
**edit** Sorry, can't post pics from iPad . Just got a new Carrera Day Date!


----------



## fattire501

May I Join?
It's my wedding gift from my lovely wife!
I love this watch so much. Can't take my eyes off her.


----------



## LeonMan

fattire501 said:


> May I Join?
> It's my wedding gift from my lovely wife!
> I love this watch so much. Can't take my eyes off her.
> 
> View attachment 674349


I have the same piece and she is one beautiful watch. Enjoy!


----------



## BFW122083

Beautiful watch Leonman. Just got the same one with a black face a couple days ago. I've been staring at it online for a year and finally pulled the trigger. Enjoy!


----------



## BFW122083




----------



## BFW122083

Finally figured out how to post pics from my iPad.....


----------



## Protest

I'll upload some nicer pics down the line, but I wanted to keep the Day/Date train a rollin.





















Edit: My family member took these pics. I bought the watch through her from her boss, and I just noticed that she had the chronograph running for like 7 years haha.


----------



## enricodepaoli

a touch of gold today...

my all time favorite: Carrera 1998 reissue in solid gold, manual wind Lemania movement, 36mm. Next is a Parker Sonnet fountain pen and a Parker Insignia ballpoint pen.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## FoCsU

FoCsU said:


> Breaking things off with a 2007 Carrera Chronograph (CV2014)


Sadly enough, this is being sold today. Hopefully the new owner will find his way to the forum someday


----------



## IS300STeeZ

Beautiful watches as always guys. Unfortunately one of my friends needed to buy a nice watch and fast, so I agreed to sell him my Carrera Cal. 5 WV211B. So I am potentially back in the market for another one w/ the stainless steel band and black dial if anyone is looking to sell.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

IS300STeeZ said:


> Beautiful watches as always guys. Unfortunately one of my friends needed to buy a nice watch and fast, so I agreed to sell him my Carrera Cal. 5 WV211B. So I am potentially back in the market for another one w/ the stainless steel band and black dial if anyone is looking to sell.


On timezone.com but on a strap

TimeZone: Sales Corner: FS- TAG Heuer Carrera Automatic WV211B


----------



## jimmycarrera




----------



## taxdr1965

Since this is the carrera club. Just wondering if anyone could comment on the comfort of this watch. Looking at the day date carrera in brown, and everytime I try it on it seems somewhat uncomfortable. Maybe it just from being such a big watch, seems like the crown hits my wrist. Can anyone comment on the leather vs metal bracelet?


----------



## BFW122083

Well I have had the Day Date for two weeks now, and can tell you it took a little getting used to coming from a 41mm Aquaracer. I have the metal bracelet. Due to the weight of the watch my bracelet on the Day Date is a little tighter than the Aquaracer, so it does not move around as much. Mine normally rests above my wrist bone, so I haven't had any problems with the crown hitting my wrist. I drooled over it online for a year and am glad I went with it!


----------



## big d 51

Can I join now? Today's purchase:

















Sorry for the poor quality pictures. I used my phone for a couple quick shots.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^ very nice! Congrats!


----------



## enricodepaoli

I ALWAYS wondered how these color-accented racing bands would look on a non-color accented TAG Heuer. THANKS !! They do look nice !!



jimmycarrera said:


>


----------



## enricodepaoli

In my opinion leather band will always be more comfortable than metal bracelet. Specially because it is much lighter to wear. But in some watches, the original metal bracelet not only look nicer but it will also never wear out. So, my personal rule is: if a watch is available on its original metal bracelet, buy it on bracelet and then get an after market, or even an original leather band on the side.



taxdr1965 said:


> Since this is the carrera club. Just wondering if anyone could comment on the comfort of this watch. Looking at the day date carrera in brown, and everytime I try it on it seems somewhat uncomfortable. Maybe it just from being such a big watch, seems like the crown hits my wrist. Can anyone comment on the leather vs metal bracelet?


----------



## m10

So I had totally given up on finding the V2 (no tachymeter) of the TAG Heuer Carrera 1887 Chrono and I had even placed a deposit to buy the V3... Then a contact emailed me and told me he managed to find a brand new V2 and I picked it up right away and cancelled the V3.

Very, very happy with this watch and as it's my first Carrera I'm now happy to join the club


----------



## LeonMan

m10 said:


> So I had totally given up on finding the V2 (no tachymeter) of the TAG Heuer Carrera 1887 Chrono and I had even placed a deposit to buy the V3... Then a contact emailed me and told me he managed to find a brand new V2 and I picked it up right away and cancelled the V3.
> 
> Very, very happy with this watch and as it's my first Carrera I'm now happy to join the club
> 
> View attachment 688659


That is a beautiful watch, M10. Welcome to the club.


----------



## BMWRINO

Congrats M10...beautiful photo as well!


----------



## markubig

How's this for a 1st post ever . . . Lurker no more!!!


----------



## enricodepaoli

welcome to the TAG HEUER watchuseek forum ! Thanks for posting the picture..



markubig said:


> How's this for a 1st post ever . . . Lurker no more!!!


----------



## cudex

First Tag Heuer, Calibre 1887 V3 - ticks many boxes for me, chosen from the entire Tag range this was my favourite:


----------



## Villan60

Like Bid D 51, I've just bought a Grand Carrera Calibre 8, but with brown leather strap, loving it. Can I join the club please?

Sorry for misspelling, meant Big D 51;-)


----------



## BMWRINO

cudex said:


> First Tag Heuer, Calibre 1887 V3 - ticks many boxes for me, chosen from the entire Tag range this was my favourite:
> View attachment 701799


beautiful watch and photo! congrats!


----------



## BMWRINO

Villan60 said:


> Like Bid D 51, I've just bought a Grand Carrera Calibre 8, but with brown leather strap, loving it. Can I join the club please?
> 
> Sorry for misspelling, meant Big D 51;-)


Congrats on your purchase and for joining the club! post pics if you can..we love pics!;-)


----------



## Simon Finglas

New to the Forum but have had this a few years! The one that started the fetish  Haven't seen a blue one on here?


----------



## raraharvey

Hi - i have just joined the forum. I was lurking on here tonight during quali for the Spanish GP. I first "discovered" TAG via Ayrton Senna in 1988 - they have always been linked with F1 as far as I am concerned. When my mother passed away in 2008, I used some of my inheritance to buy my beloved CV2010. What tends to get people about it though; including the dealer who sold me the watch - was that as a woman - I wear a "Mans" watch. To me - there was no comparison between the ladies and the other models, while they were lovely, I found that to me they didn't quite ring true to the spirit of long road races through South America. To this day, I can just look at it, and still find it as stunning as the day I got it.


----------



## BMWRINO

raraharvey said:


> Hi - i have just joined the forum. I was lurking on here tonight during quali for the Spanish GP. I first "discovered" TAG via Ayrton Senna in 1988 - they have always been linked with F1 as far as I am concerned. When my mother passed away in 2008, I used some of my inheritance to buy my beloved CV2010. What tends to get people about it though; including the dealer who sold me the watch - was that as a woman - I wear a "Mans" watch. To me - there was no comparison between the ladies and the other models, while they were lovely, I found that to me they didn't quite ring true to the spirit of long road races through South America. To this day, I can just look at it, and still find it as stunning as the day I got it.


Welcome to WUS and thanks for sharing your TAG story. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## dtky

Here's my first TAG, and also my first Carrera just gotten it a few days back  I particularly love this model with the leather strap


----------



## cfprelude

love it with the leather band. really gives it a classy look!



dtky said:


> Here's my first TAG, and also my first Carrera just gotten it a few days back  I particularly love this model with the leather strap
> View attachment 712061


----------



## cfprelude

i managed to join the Tag club by joining the Carrera Club and Aquaracer club within a couple weeks of eachother. One is going to have to go on to another owner but for now there are two.....  Sorry for crappy quality pics my camera died and had to resort to the iPhone.


----------



## phil o

My day date,would prefer a earlier model these days!! Have this 3 years


----------



## phil o

With rep racing stap


----------



## phil o

Monaco re edition clasp


----------



## TAG Tony

Wow! Not only a TAG forum, but a thread dedicated to the mighty Carrera...

Now had the Grand Carrera for approx 5 years, and a CV2010 arrives tomorrow....will post pics once checked over and cleaned. The Grand is the daily timekeeper and, after inital adjustment, keeps excellent time. Looks great, gets admiring comments, and was a gift from the lady that is now my wife - so I am not able to part with it.


----------



## jokr82

Now my family are complety!

I have already a Aquarecer 500m cronograph, F1 alarm, Link cronograph!

Now my new member of the family!


----------



## hullio

Here's my Carrera!


IMG_6287 by RS


shot_1337795231225 by RS


IMG_6294 by RS


----------



## dtky

hullio said:


> Here's my Carrera!
> 
> 
> IMG_6287 by RS
> 
> 
> shot_1337795231225 by RS
> 
> 
> IMG_6294 by RS


Beautiful! im starting to love the bracelet one too HAHA


----------



## Cognos

Some gorgeous Carrera's in this thread ! Here's my Lewis Hamilton LE









Having just bought my Breitling SA, I'm toying whether to keep it and switch to a custom grey leather strap as a daily wearer or to sell it.....I do love it but find myself wearing it less and less now.


----------



## bigbadbns

Please add me to the Carrera Club! I recently sold off some TAG but still keep my Carreras.


----------



## TAG Tony

The CV2010 on bracelet arrived to join the GC8. GC8 now relegated to join the Brietling in the safe. I'm impressed with the quality and finish of the 2010 - bought at auction, used, but boxed with papers and spare links - and in pristine condition. Who knows, I may even make a few quid on it if I ever get bored with it....


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^^ great shot!


----------



## Villan60

I recently became the proud owner of a Grand Carrera Calibre 8RS, I hope this qualifies me for membership of the club??

As i don't wear it everyday, does anyone have any information on the best type of winder to buy o shouldn't I bother?


----------



## Villan60

Thanks, absolutely loving the watch, I'll take some decent photos and post them soon.


----------



## Villan60

Thanks, absolutely loving the watch, I'll take some decent photos and post them soon.


----------



## enricodepaoli

beautiful watch and picture!



vanilla.coffee said:


>


----------



## Protest

From my wedding on Saturday May 12th.


----------



## jokr82

Beautiful watch and picture, Congrats Mate for your wedding!


----------



## Adrin

My First


----------



## Protest

jokr82 said:


> Beautiful watch and picture, Congrats Mate for your wedding!


Thanks!

...I couldn't pass up an opportunity to get my watch professionally photographed haha.


----------



## tag2012

Wow! What model/movement/year are these? Stunning!



jimmycarrera said:


>


----------



## Cognos

vanilla.coffee said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## Feemy82

I am very close to purchasing one of the following:









or in the black



















or in the more rare









What are your thoughts on these, which is the best? I like the metal bezel, but not sure about the white dial. Is it titanium?

How do these compare to the likes of the Breitling Navitimer and the Omega Speedmaster in terms of quality and movement? Those are the other two watches I am interested in but I love the sportiness of the Tag


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Just picked this up today. Been thinking about an 1887 for a while and today I finally gave in and bought one.


----------



## jokr82

Congrats Mate!!

I really enjoy and loving my watch it´s simple magnifique, don´t you think?

BTW mine says Hi!



















And the back it´s the Best, isn´t it?


----------



## andy_s

A new one for me, a 1984-ish Carrera with the lemania 5100 central chrono movement.


----------



## Helios007

Feemy82,
I got the Carrera Calibre 16 Day/Date White Dial a month ago ... Its Beautiful .... Cant get enough of looking at IT !
Before Purchase, I compared Three Colors ( White, Brown and Black) ... The White Stands Out !
I advise you go to an AD and put on the options you have on your wrist and see ... get the feel of ....
In any case, i think you can't go wrong with any of the above choices ...
Regards,
Helios007


----------



## IS300STeeZ

Looks like I will be re-joining the Carrera Club. Just purchased another black dial Calibre 5 WV211B on bracelet (stick version). I used to own the previous version with the numbers.


----------



## jagu

I just got this. My first tag. I also have a Navitimer and and a Rolex Submariner. The Tag now replaces my Raymond Weil Parsifal as my dress watch.


----------



## enricodepaoli

BEAUTIFUL



jagu said:


> I just got this. My first tag. I also have a Navitimer and and a Rolex Submariner. The Tag now replaces my Raymond Weil Parsifal as my dress watch.


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS

I hope this does not sound like I am putting down anyone's watch. I was just curious what is the difference between a Carrera Calibre 16 Day/Date Automatic Chronograph, and a Link Calibre 16 Day/Date Automatic Chronograph? Is one better than the other, or just two different watches with the same insides?
I am sorry if this sounds dumb. I am new to Tag Heuer watches.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## PrasadD

This is one FANTASTIC shot


----------



## PrasadD

vanilla.coffee said:


> Just picked this up today. Been thinking about an 1887 for a while and today I finally gave in and bought one.


Wow, this is one FANTASTIC shot​


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

InfernoOrangeSS said:


> I hope this does not sound like I am putting down anyone's watch. I was just curious what is the difference between a Carrera Calibre 16 Day/Date Automatic Chronograph, and a Link Calibre 16 Day/Date Automatic Chronograph? Is one better than the other, or just two different watches with the same insides?
> I am sorry if this sounds dumb. I am new to Tag Heuer watches.
> Thank you in advance!


I would say one is better but apart from the design aspect, the Link has a few more features like higher water resistance probably due to the screw in crown. The Link is more elegant while the Carrera is aimed at sport audience.


----------



## Gravina

Old...Manual wind










Cheers/Namaste from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## drunken monkey

Gravina said:


> Old...Manual wind


...and the best!

2447 in any form is near to chronograph perfection for me.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Thanks, was taken with my iPhone 4s 
Glad you like.



PrasadD said:


> Wow, this is one FANTASTIC shot​


----------



## Beckerman

Wow, that silver dial 2447 is very elegant thing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Scuderia09

Hello Everyone,

I found this forum while I was on Google as I always like to research any pricey purchase that I am about to undertake. Visited the forum a few times and found it very helpful with pleasant and helpful members. The last time I had a watch with a leather strap was probably sometime in the early 90s. So I decided to give Tag Heuer a try, today I purchased a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Heritage CAS2112.FC6291 which comes with a brown leather strap, white dial, rose gold numbers and minute/hour arms. I found the watch to be very elegant, yet sporty and casual at the same time. I will give my Rolex a break and enjoy my new Tag for a while.

Is there any major difference between the Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Heritage CAS2112.FC6291 and the Carrera CAR2110.FC6266 Calibre 1887?
The reason I ask is because I was on the fence on which one to get but finally went for the Calibre 16.
Here are some pics. hmmmmmm I guess I cant attach any pics. Any ideas how, it keeps on saying upload failed.


----------



## Scuderia09

I have the exact same watch got it today. I love the colors.



jagu said:


> I just got this. My first tag. I also have a Navitimer and and a Rolex Submariner. The Tag now replaces my Raymond Weil Parsifal as my dress watch.


----------



## jagu

Scuderia09 said:


> I have the exact same watch got it today. I love the colors.


You are correct!! the color combination is stunning. The dial is cream, with rose gold numbers and some blue hands:-!


----------



## JES1

Hi guys! New user here, although I've been lurking a bit on the forum in the past. Just bought myself the "outlet-Tag" a few weeks ago, the Carrera "Special Edition" covered in depth by Calibre11.com here.

My first Carrera, bought on impulse, but certainly not my last. Very happy so far, both in terms of looks and time-keeping.


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I would say one is better but apart from the design aspect, the Link has a few more features like higher water resistance probably due to the screw in crown. The Link is more elegant while the Carrera is aimed at sport audience.


Just curious which you would say is better and why.
Is it just a styling question between the two, (one aimed to sporty look, and the other aimed for the elegant look)? One reason I ask is seeing a Carrera pictured on here that was a Calibre 16 Day/Date and the styling looks almost the same as a Link Calibre 16 Day/Date. I own a Link, but some of the Carreras I have seen pictured on here have me wanting one of those as well.
Anyway...I was just curious.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

InfernoOrangeSS said:


> Just curious which you would say is better and why.
> Is it just a styling question between the two, (one aimed to sporty look, and the other aimed for the elegant look)? One reason I ask is seeing a Carrera pictured on here that was a Calibre 16 Day/Date and the styling looks almost the same as a Link Calibre 16 Day/Date. I own a Link, but some of the Carreras I have seen pictured on here have me wanting one of those as well.
> Anyway...I was just curious.


I made a type-o in my previous post. It should have read: "I wouldn't say one is better".

To me the Link are more comfortable to wear due to the shorter lugs. The Carrera temds to have long, straight lugs and sits high and extends out. You will find that the 43mm day/date seems larger than other 43mm watches and definitely wears larger than the Link.


----------



## PrasadD

JES1 said:


> Hi guys! New user here, although I've been lurking a bit on the forum in the past. Just bought myself the "outlet-Tag" a few weeks ago, the Carrera "Special Edition" covered in depth by Calibre11.com here.
> 
> My first Carrera, bought on impulse, but certainly not my last. Very happy so far, both in terms of looks and time-keeping.
> View attachment 759845


Thats a good looking watch but I like the white one with blue hands better


----------



## JES1

PrasadD said:


> Thats a good looking watch but I like the white one with blue hands better


Thanks! I agree, the white dial one is a beauty too. It was a tough choice. Should have just bought them both... 
Btw, just put on a leather strap, and I have to say I think it looks even better now.


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I made a type-o in my previous post. It should have read: "I wouldn't say one is better".
> 
> To me the Link are more comfortable to wear due to the shorter lugs. The Carrera temds to have long, straight lugs and sits high and extends out. You will find that the 43mm day/date seems larger than other 43mm watches and definitely wears larger than the Link.


I got you. Thank you for your input!


----------



## PrasadD

JES1 said:


> Btw, just put on a leather strap, and I have to say I think it looks even better now.
> View attachment 761496
> 
> View attachment 761497


It sure does


----------



## #1TAG

hello

this is the white dial version, with custom black crocbelly blue lining from Tedsu..

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/sematangborang201207150.jpg/


----------



## wakjo

hello.. i am new to this forum and i am interested with carrera 16. Before i decided to buy this watch, there are still a few Question that bothers me. Are all models of Carrera 16 have clear sapphire back case? Or is there any special edition of carrera 16? And what is the significant characteristic of this watch that i can see if it is genuine or not? I am very afraid of end up with buying a fake watch.. Could somebody who expert with carrera 16 explain? sorry for my bad english.. I am from Malaysia.. thank you very much!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

wakjo said:


> hello.. i am new to this forum and i am interested with carrera 16. Before i decided to buy this watch, there are still a few Question that bothers me. Are all models of Carrera 16 have clear sapphire back case? Or is there any special edition of carrera 16? And what is the significant characteristic of this watch that i can see if it is genuine or not? I am very afraid of end up with buying a fake watch.. Could somebody who expert with carrera 16 explain? sorry for my bad english.. I am from Malaysia.. thank you very much!


Visit and buy from an authorized TAG dealer to ensure getting an authentic watch.


----------



## Semp1

I have the Carrera Calibre 16 Day/Date Automatic. Does any one else notice the day of the week change at around 11:35pm and the date changing properly at 12? Mine does this and I was just curious. Nothing major. Just wondering.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Semp1 said:


> I have the Carrera Calibre 16 Day/Date Automatic. Does any one else notice the day of the week change at around 11:35pm and the date changing properly at 12? Mine does this and I was just curious. Nothing major. Just wondering.


The 7750 movement has a very slow changeover period, sometimes take 1-2 hours to completely change.


----------



## Ron Engels

A few quick pictures of my old Triple Date. I bought this watch about 8 years ago or so, directly from the first owner who bought it from a jeweller in the early 70's after having spent a long time in the shop window. Remember when everyone wanted a quartz watch? He wore it for a long time, and it ended up in his sock-drawer when it stopped running. Years later he offered it for sale to me. I took the gamble and bought it in non-running condition. After a complete service it ran beautifully and still does. As far as I know it's completely original, and has never been tampered with. Not even polished. It therefore show some signs of wear and tear, but I like it just like that.


----------



## JES1

Wow, that is a fantastic watch, Ron!


----------



## zzzbullseye

Two of my favorite things...my Bimmer and my new Carrera 16 Day Date!


----------



## Inti

Hello:
I knew that it was not a matter of whether joining the club or not, it was a matter of finding a 1887 V2 around. This weekend I unexpectedly found one and couldn't resist getting it. 
I will post some pictures later..what a nice piece is the V2, I'm sold!


----------



## Inti

And here it is, the CAR2110-0 CAL 1887, bought new from an AD. Sorry for the pictures quality, they don't do justice to the V2


----------



## Darkglobe

Here's mine:


----------



## fdm79

Well,

I'm joining the club with my yesterday's acquisition...

I still have an "old" Formula 1 Chronograph white dial but doesn't even compare to this !

I can't stop staring at it !


----------



## PrasadD

Ron Engels said:


> A few quick pictures of my old Triple Date. I bought this watch about 8 years ago or so, directly from the first owner who bought it from a jeweller in the early 70's after having spent a long time in the shop window. Remember when everyone wanted a quartz watch? He wore it for a long time, and it ended up in his sock-drawer when it stopped running. Years later he offered it for sale to me. I took the gamble and bought it in non-running condition. After a complete service it ran beautifully and still does. As far as I know it's completely original, and has never been tampered with. Not even polished. It therefore show some signs of wear and tear, but I like it just like that.


Awesome watch Ron


----------



## Watch.Men

Long time lurker, first time poster. Here are my two beauties:

















Probably need a bit of a dust off.


----------



## fdm79

Watch.Men said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Just like me !
> 
> Regarding your beauties, i can only and truly admire the Carrera day date ! Just wonderful !
> 
> As for Grand Carreras, I wouldn't buy any not even for a fraction of the price... Just personal opinion when it comes to looks... Not questioning quality.


----------



## Watch.Men

fdm79 said:


> Watch.Men said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Grand Carreras, I wouldn't buy any not even for a fraction of the price... Just personal opinion when it comes to looks... Not questioning quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely understand, I feel the same way about rolex watches. b-)
Click to expand...


----------



## OrderFlowEdge

Some eye candy!

Here are some pics of my silver face Carrera day/date on a custom made chocolate brown, ostrich leg leather, rally strap.

Enjoy!

2012-08-01_1228 - OrderFlowEdge's library

2012-08-01_1249 - OrderFlowEdge's library

2012-08-01_1251 - OrderFlowEdge's library

2012-08-01_1252 - OrderFlowEdge's library

2012-08-01_1253 - OrderFlowEdge's library

Wasn't able to upload pics directly...hope these links work!


----------



## SoonerChris

Tomorrow I will be the proud owner of a Carrera 16 Day Date. This will be the first new watch I've purchased in 12 years since I bought my Rolex Explorer II when I graduated from high school which I'm trading for the Day Date. And I'm about as excited as I was when I bought my Rolex.

Couple of quick and dirty iPhone pics of my Calibre 6 Day Date.


----------



## fdm79

Hey Chris... 

What model exactly ? I get veeery much in doubt between the black or white dial with a small tendency to the white one. 

Are you from Oklahoma ? I lived in Moore for 2 years... 2006 - 2008.


----------



## SoonerChris

fdm79 said:


> Hey Chris...
> 
> What model exactly ? I get veeery much in doubt between the black or white dial with a small tendency to the white one.
> 
> Are you from Oklahoma ? I lived in Moore for 2 years... 2006 - 2008.


See up there ^^^. Yep, from Oklahoma. Born and raised.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

A relic for you guys...


----------



## drunken monkey

Lately, I've found myself growing to like that MK2 Carrera case.
I keep seeing ones with a champagne dial and dark sub-dials that looks stunning and I'm finding it hard to resist.

It's 40mm right?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

It sure is... it's beautiful in person.

~George



drunken monkey said:


> Lately, I've found myself growing to like that MK2 Carrera case.
> I keep seeing ones with a champagne dial and dark sub-dials that looks stunning and I'm finding it hard to resist.
> 
> It's 40mm right?


----------



## jokr82

Uptading The Topic.


----------



## audz95

My three addictions...


----------



## Wuduso

Hi,

I am new to the forum and just got this for an anniversary gift!


----------



## BMWRINO

Wuduso said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum and just got this for an anniversary gift!
> View attachment 796519


Congrats and welcome, Wuduso!!


----------



## jrh1194

Wuduso said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum and just got this for an anniversary gift!
> View attachment 796519


Happy anniversary! That is a very nice gift. Enjoy.


----------



## Mrporky

just got this two days ago.. after 3 long years of saving up.. my first real watch, not like the japanese cheapos..


----------



## keithr

is it possible to polish out scratch on "glass" of Carrera twin time ? Is it sapphire glass or "plastic" ?


----------



## matttaylor

new to these forums (and the world of high end watches). have just taken the plunge and purchased a Carrera 1964 re-edition.

a few quick questions on this one (as it was without box/papers) - it's a manual movement, it is possible to overwind it, and how many winds should it take to reach full capacity?). also, the serial number on the back starts HB - is this right? all the images i've seen on line have a number starting No (although these are all black/gold dials and later models i think). thanks!


----------



## enricodepaoli

you started off in high style! Please post some more pictures this, which happens to be one of the most beautiful watches EVER, in my opinion!

and of course... welcome to the forum!



matttaylor said:


> new to these forums (and the world of high end watches). have just taken the plunge and purchased a Carrera 1964 re-edition.
> 
> a few quick questions on this one (as it was without box/papers) - it's a manual movement, it is possible to overwind it, and how many winds should it take to reach full capacity?). also, the serial number on the back starts HB - is this right? all the images i've seen on line have a number starting No (although these are all black/gold dials and later models i think). thanks!
> 
> View attachment 801926


----------



## Leedswatch

New member here.

Owned this for a few years, love it. Do I qualify, can I have my badge?


----------



## Time Collector

I will play, I also love this model I call it *"BROWN SUGAR"*


----------



## BMWRINO

Time Collector said:


> I will play, I also love this model I call it *"BROWN SUGAR"*
> View attachment 803890


That's one good looking Carrera! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jefferey13

That brown with the orange hands is really good looking!


----------



## Frank451

very nice classic Carrera Chrono, like it a lot!


----------



## Robin André Eklund

My new baby


----------



## Time Collector

Thanks BMWRINO, I brought this one month before they came out from a Tag sales rep.


----------



## Chopstah

Hi! New tag owner here.

Really wanted a Breitling navi 01 LE but saving for a house at the moment so the navi will have to be on hold for now.
While shopping yesterday with the missus I did some general browsing outside the AD shop window(as you do) and came across this beautiful Carrera Heritage all blue cal.16. Went in to try it on still not intending to buy but once it was on it wasn't coming off. Got 17% off the RRP on a 12 months interest free finance which was good enough deal for me to purchase there and then.
I must admit my love for the Carrera(chrono in particular) have somewhat faded through the years because of the very high number of times I have seen it around. Don't get me wrong it's always been a lovely watch but it's like a beautiful song you hear for the first time. You hear it a few times, great! But after the 1000th time you've heard it on the radio over a short period, it does drive you crazy and you begin to - dont want to say "hate" but maybe hear it less or not at all for a while.
This Heritage however is a lot less "played" and simple compared to others in the Carrera range which is what I like about it.
I have the white dial/blue dials and gaitor blue strap which may look "too much" for some but in person the blue is not as blue as the pictures make it out to be. It's more very deep turquoise/navy and in some lighting almost black.
Only one day old but loving the look and simplicity of it all right now!

One question i have is...
I like the look of the stopwatch/second hand going round so i leave it to go round but are there any negatives i.e. faster mechanical wear by doing this?

here's a few pics of the heritage



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## H999R

very nice collection !


----------



## fdm79

Chopstah said:


> Hi! New tag owner here.
> 
> Really wanted a Breitling navi 01 LE but saving for a house at the moment so the navi will have to be on hold for now.
> While shopping yesterday with the missus I did some general browsing outside the AD shop window(as you do) and came across this beautiful Carrera Heritage all blue cal.16. Went in to try it on still not intending to buy but once it was on it wasn't coming off. Got 17% off the RRP on a 12 months interest free finance which was good enough deal for me to purchase there and then.
> I must admit my love for the Carrera(chrono in particular) have somewhat faded through the years because of the very high number of times I have seen it around. Don't get me wrong it's always been a lovely watch but it's like a beautiful song you hear for the first time. You hear it a few times, great! But after the 1000th time you've heard it on the radio over a short period, it does drive you crazy and you begin to - dont want to say "hate" but maybe hear it less or not at all for a while.
> This Heritage however is a lot less "played" and simple compared to others in the Carrera range which is what I like about it.
> I have the white dial/blue dials and gaitor blue strap which may look "too much" for some but in person the blue is not as blue as the pictures make it out to be. It's more very deep turquoise/navy and in some lighting almost black.
> Only one day old but loving the look and simplicity of it all right now!
> 
> One question i have is...
> I like the look of the stopwatch/second hand going round so i leave it to go round but are there any negatives i.e. faster mechanical wear by doing this?
> 
> here's a few pics of the heritage
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Hey Chopstah...

What a very good taste hehe...

I'm VERY suspicious to compliment your watch since I have exactly the same one but with stainless steel bracelet. Mine is 1 month old...

The funny thing is that until I bought it, it wasn't my dream's watch. However, I got really impressed with it. I kind of migrated to the IWC group  since I bought a Portuguese Chronograph IW371446 last monday (27/08). By all means, I like the IWC better but still, I really have a huge place in my heart for my beloved Heritage !

Some pictures of them 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/big-doubt-about-my-future-first-iwc-729672.html

Some people at the IWC threads had a bit of prejudice against my Heritage when I posted pics with both watches together but I really defended the TAG !

Congratulations ! Enjoy this peace of nice work !


----------



## Chopstah

fdm79 said:


> Hey Chopstah...
> 
> What a very good taste hehe...
> 
> I'm VERY suspicious to compliment your watch since I have exactly the same one but with stainless steel bracelet. Mine is 1 month old...
> 
> The funny thing is that until I bought it, it wasn't my dream's watch. However, I got really impressed with it. I kind of migrated to the IWC group  since I bought a Portuguese Chronograph IW371446 last monday (27/08). By all means, I like the IWC better but still, I really have a huge place in my heart for my beloved Heritage !
> 
> Some pictures of them
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/big-doubt-about-my-future-first-iwc-729672.html
> 
> Some people at the IWC threads had a bit of prejudice against my Heritage when I posted pics with both watches together but I really defended the TAG !
> 
> Congratulations ! Enjoy this peace of nice work !


Hi fdm

Funny enough I was reading that thread earlier today lol. Lovely iwc btw.
Yeh i know what you mean. The Heritage is a quality time piece and is more than adequate for any occasion but my dream watch at the moment is the navi 01 LE. 
I didnt buy the Heritage as an "it'll do for now" watch otherwise i would have got a casio - no offence to casio. I'll be keeping this for a long time with plenty of usage. One day, like you, i'll buy my dream watch but i'm going enjoy this lovely piece now.


----------



## fdm79

Good for you Chopstah.

Hopefully this day won't take very long  ! I was planning to get the IWC maybe in November but I couldn't avoid ! It was stronger than me hehe...

Any model of the Navitimer is a must for me as well ! Maybe not the top 5 in my list let's say, but my list is VERY long anyway ! Dang hobbie !! Should collect coarkes and not watches... Would be far cheaper 

However, my big point, and maybe I don't think I've made myself more clear when I tried to explain my opinion regarding TAG/IWC/whatever more expensive brand

Believe it or not, after owning the Carrera Heritage after a while, the feeling of touching, handling, wearing the IWC wasn't that absurd difference anymore... I'm not talking about the superior prestige and maybe quality and this is something that I'm no expert to judge but still strongly believe that the IWC has as a matter of fact, superior quality than Tag in general. I am only talking about the watch itself when you handle and use both ! 

I posted very proudly by the way, pictures of my Heritage and the Portuguese together because I think they are amazing pieces !

I hope in the future, we'll see pics of your heritage and the future Navitimer together and hopefully your love for the Tag won't decrease when you get the more refined machine.


----------



## Apothecurious

I thought I'd join the club. I'm a new Tag Heuer and Carrera owner as of 8/28

Tag Heuer Carrera Heritage Calibre 6


----------



## darkknightf1

jagu said:


> I just got this. My first tag. I also have a Navitimer and and a Rolex Submariner. The Tag now replaces my Raymond Weil Parsifal as my dress watch.


Hi is that the 1887 with tan leather strap? Can't quite see the colour of the srap. I'm thinking of buying one and would love peoples thoughts on the 1887 rose gold silver dial. I have heard some bad commentsfrom some people saying they would be ashemed to wear it but I really like the look and think it would compliment my Monaco calibre 12 and F1 ceramic. Thnaks, Michael


----------



## fdm79

darkknightf1 said:


> Hi is that the 1887 with tan leather strap? Can't quite see the colour of the srap. I'm thinking of buying one and would love peoples thoughts on the 1887 rose gold silver dial. I have heard some bad commentsfrom some people saying they would be ashemed to wear it but I really like the look and think it would compliment my Monaco calibre 12 and F1 ceramic. Thnaks, Michael


Nope... This is the Carrera Heritage Caliber 16.

1887 chrono has no numbers except the new model which reminds the heritage but it's a 43mm case and they all have golden hands.


----------



## redpill

Hi all,

I've been thinking about purchasing a gently used Carrera Calibre 16 Chrono Date with black dial. Any tips or suggestions? Things to watch out for? Particular years that are better than others?

Many thanks,
rp


----------



## Aigu

Wow, so much beautiful watches in this thread!

I totally fell in love with the Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2 when i first saw it... And here it is:










Couldn't resist to take a group shot of my swiss quality and precision products ;-)


----------



## heuer_1153

My 1153 and twin-time Carreras:


----------



## Beckerman

I really like your 1153, very nice


----------



## tokhoy

I want to share my Carrera


----------



## StevieJ

tokhoy said:


>


GREAT photo. Cant wait to pick mine up next week!


----------



## darkknightf1

Hi guys. What are your opinions on the 1887 43mm rose gold with tan strap? I have heard some neative comments on Calibre 11 but wondered what people though on here? Also which would people choose out of the 41mm 1887 and the 43mm? 

Thanks


----------



## darkknightf1

Chopstah said:


> Hi! New tag owner here.
> 
> Really wanted a Breitling navi 01 LE but saving for a house at the moment so the navi will have to be on hold for now.
> While shopping yesterday with the missus I did some general browsing outside the AD shop window(as you do) and came across this beautiful Carrera Heritage all blue cal.16. Went in to try it on still not intending to buy but once it was on it wasn't coming off. Got 17% off the RRP on a 12 months interest free finance which was good enough deal for me to purchase there and then.
> I must admit my love for the Carrera(chrono in particular) have somewhat faded through the years because of the very high number of times I have seen it around. Don't get me wrong it's always been a lovely watch but it's like a beautiful song you hear for the first time. You hear it a few times, great! But after the 1000th time you've heard it on the radio over a short period, it does drive you crazy and you begin to - dont want to say "hate" but maybe hear it less or not at all for a while.
> This Heritage however is a lot less "played" and simple compared to others in the Carrera range which is what I like about it.
> I have the white dial/blue dials and gaitor blue strap which may look "too much" for some but in person the blue is not as blue as the pictures make it out to be. It's more very deep turquoise/navy and in some lighting almost black.
> Only one day old but loving the look and simplicity of it all right now!
> 
> One question i have is...
> I like the look of the stopwatch/second hand going round so i leave it to go round but are there any negatives i.e. faster mechanical wear by doing this?
> 
> here's a few pics of the heritage
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Lovely watch! I am torn between this and the 1887 43mm rose gold with tan starp. I love the classic clena look of these new Carreras as think they look less sporty and more luxury looking if that makes sense? I don't normally like gold on anything that I wear but I think it works well on the 43mm with the silver dial and tan strap. It doesn't stand out too much! However I do like this blue eritage 16 as well! Although with a blue Monaco maybe I should go for the rose gold 43mm for some variety! Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## Apothecurious

Some more pics of my Carrera Heritage Calibre 6


----------



## clover4studio

Mine, just received today:


----------



## Apothecurious

Drool.... WANT

I love how the tachymeter on the Jack Heuer edition is underneath the crystal and not on the exterior bezel.


----------



## Leedswatch

Apothecurious and clover4studio, they are both stunning watches!

I have a calibre 16 tachymetre but I love that calibre 6 with the rose gold numbers and hands, beautiful.


----------



## Helios007

*Hello There !

**I have a Carrera Calibre 16 Day-Date Automatic Chronograph "White Dial" Which I adore !!! **It's a Beauty !!!

I haven't been wearing it since last Friday and Today in the morning I was setting the date (Position 2) and the time read around 9:30 (Which I assumed to be Day Time - STUPID ME)... While winding the Crown Knob seemed to slide a bit (I felt like) .... Immediately I pushed out the knob to the Time Setting Position (Position 3) and after winding it I found it to have been on 9:30PM not 9:30AM ....

The watch is functioning normal. 
The DAY changes "Flips" - starts at approx. 10:30pm ends at 11:30pm.
The DATE changes "Flips" - starts at approx. 10:30pm ends at 12 midnight. 

All functions are normal ... However I recall " Not sure though - never monitored it on purpose before " that the process of switching DAY used to take fromaround 9 PM till 12 midnight and DATE till around 2 AM ... 

The above switching "flipping" times for DAY and DATE I witnessed while I turned the knob at the Time Setting position (Position 3) through four consecutive full turns of the Hour arm... i.e. two day/date changes.... and in each the flipping times where consistent ( the same) ...

Please .. if anyone has a simlar watch ... could he confirm the changing times of the day / date ... is mine normal ? or i am correct .. it used to take more as stated above .... and now the date slided ( Change ends earlier) .. does it require adjustment ???? If I leave it as is .. will it be OK ? .. no damage will incur with time ? 

I got the watch from City Center Mall - Tag Heuer in Doha (Qatar) and currently I am in Lebanon... Honestly I hate giving the watch to any AD to check / open and fiddle inside .. It is still brand new .. I got it on the 5th of June 2012 !!!

Is it possible to contact Tag Heuer Switzerland and send it to them without passing it to an AD ??? will they favor that ?.. or they will advise to send it to the nearest AD ???

Any advice / feedback on the above is much required and highly appreciated ....

Thanks,

Peter*


----------



## underpar

Grabbed my first Carrera this weekend, the CV2010 100m. It has always been one of my favorite Tag's but I never bought one because I thought they were a little too dressy and wouldn't get enough wrist time. Recently a friend bought the CV2014 and after handling it for a while in person, I realized they are more of a tool looking watch than anything else so I decided to go with it.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Helios007 said:


> *Hello There !
> 
> **I have a Carrera Calibre 16 Day-Date Automatic Chronograph "White Dial" Which I adore !!! **It's a Beauty !!!
> 
> I haven't been wearing it since last Friday and Today in the morning I was setting the date (Position 2) and the time read around 9:30 (Which I assumed to be Day Time - STUPID ME)... While winding the Crown Knob seemed to slide a bit (I felt like) .... Immediately I pushed out the knob to the Time Setting Position (Position 3) and after winding it I found it to have been on 9:30PM not 9:30AM ....
> 
> The watch is functioning normal.
> The DAY changes "Flips" - starts at approx. 10:30pm ends at 11:30pm.
> The DATE changes "Flips" - starts at approx. 10:30pm ends at 12 midnight.
> 
> All functions are normal ... However I recall " Not sure though - never monitored it on purpose before " that the process of switching DAY used to take fromaround 9 PM till 12 midnight and DATE till around 2 AM ...
> 
> The above switching "flipping" times for DAY and DATE I witnessed while I turned the knob at the Time Setting position (Position 3) through four consecutive full turns of the Hour arm... i.e. two day/date changes.... and in each the flipping times where consistent ( the same) ...
> 
> Please .. if anyone has a simlar watch ... could he confirm the changing times of the day / date ... is mine normal ? or i am correct .. it used to take more as stated above .... and now the date slided ( Change ends earlier) .. does it require adjustment ???? If I leave it as is .. will it be OK ? .. no damage will incur with time ?
> 
> I got the watch from City Center Mall - Tag Heuer in Doha (Qatar) and currently I am in Lebanon... Honestly I hate giving the watch to any AD to check / open and fiddle inside .. It is still brand new .. I got it on the 5th of June 2012 !!!
> 
> Is it possible to contact Tag Heuer Switzerland and send it to them without passing it to an AD ??? will they favor that ?.. or they will advise to send it to the nearest AD ???
> 
> Any advice / feedback on the above is much required and highly appreciated ....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Peter*


Yours should be OK


----------



## cph12

I'd like to join the club as well. 
My Carrera Automatic Chronograph finally arrived to me after some travelling over 2 continents. 
First and probably last time I have treated myself to an relatively expensive watch. Catch myself just looking at it and admiring the app. 200 grams of beautiful watchmaking.









Thanks for a great thread - helped me confirm my choice.

/CPH12


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I just had to post this... a new look for my Titanium...




























It's the strap from the Monaco Grandprix Limited Edition Carrera Day-Date this pair was meant to be.


----------



## jrh1194

Now that is a differant look. I like it. Enjoy!!


----------



## lsc_chef

got my first tag as a wedding gift from my wife. It's a tag calibre 16 day date black face stanless band.
love it.


----------



## velozone

Would like to join the club as well.
Been using Tag Heuer since high school.
Formula 1, Formula 1 chrono, Kirium Chrono and now the latest one: Calibre 16 Day Date. Love it....

View attachment 828827


Just ordered the carbon strap with red stitch FC6256. I will post the picture once I get it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShawnG

Mine....cv2110


----------



## jokr82

I have already pictures here, but I will update my pictures


----------



## Pattyb69

GC next to the new daily: Lum-Tec M22.


----------



## peenoise

My Tag Heuer Carrera 1887


----------



## BMWRINO

John Mark Booc said:


> My Tag Heuer Carrera 1887
> 
> View attachment 836559


Very nice photo!


----------



## original82

My first TAG Heuer. Picked up 2-weeks ago. Monaco Grand Prix Limited (1321/3000). I'm probably going to purchase the 22mm/18mm croc band as an alternative to the rubber as well.


----------



## BMWRINO

original82 said:


> My first TAG Heuer. Picked up 2-weeks ago. Monaco Grand Prix Limited (1321/3000). I'm probably going to purchase the 22mm/18mm croc band as an alternative to the rubber as well.
> 
> View attachment 838065
> 
> View attachment 838066


Congrats and welcome to the Carrera Club!


----------



## PR200

Picked this up a wee while ago and am stoked, it works well with my boardroom meetings and sits just as well with my jeans and a T........was a bit of a dilemma deciding which way to go in regards to models but this ticked all the boxes, plus I received a cracking deal from my local AD, all in all am a happy camper and thank you to all the knowledgable contributors of this forum for helping me with my decision!


----------



## heuer_1153

^Very nice choice, congrats!


----------



## PR200

heuer_1153 said:


> ^Very nice choice, congrats!


Thanks mate, I am as happy as Larry with this purchase, love the weight and feel of it, overall I'm stoked!


----------



## Pine

Hello everyone, here's my first TAG, Calibre 5 39mm. I'm not very good at photography, sorry about that.. Bought it new from an AD about a week ago. I'm very happy with it, the watch is very light and comfortable to wear and surprisingly slim for an auto. The dial is easy to read in all lighting conditions due to black background. The only minor issue is that it's running 6-7 seconds slow consistently. I'm thinking about getting it regulated, but I guess I should first let it settle in for another couple of weeks.


----------



## wilsontour

My first Tag CAR2210


----------



## nslasha

My grand carrera calibre 17 rs that I've had for about a month and a half now  its a decent picture taken from my phone. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kuifje

Since two weeks I'm the proud owner of this beauty. Extremely happy with it! CAR2111.BA0720


----------



## jokr82

Kuifje said:


> Since two weeks I'm the proud owner of this beauty. Extremely happy with it! CAR2111.BA0720
> View attachment 856108
> View attachment 856110


Congrats Mate, Mine says Hi, and I agree with you, Iam so Happy with this maginifc watch!


----------



## Kuifje

jokr82 said:


> Congrats Mate, Mine says Hi, and I agree with you, Iam so Happy with this maginifc watch!


Thanks! Actually, I never liked white or silver dials until I saw this one and it was love at first sight ;-) The black dial is also awesome, but I already have a black dial Link and this silver dial kept on drawing my attention b-)


----------



## jokr82

One more picture, for my and your delights KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

latest and happy to have her...


----------



## BMWRINO

Cowboy Bebop said:


> latest and happy to have her...


big congrats, looks great!


----------



## enricodepaoli

there you go !!!



Cowboy Bebop said:


> latest and happy to have her...


----------



## STOCK

VERY NICE!


----------



## Santino




----------



## jokr82

Santino!

Stunning Pictures, Amazing!

And the watch it´s superb!

Mine says Hi


----------



## Johninperth

Great shots! i really like the day/date



tokhoy said:


> I want to share my Carrera


----------



## Santino

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Johninperth

great pictures!


Santino said:


> I'm glad you like it.


----------



## redgto

Newbie here. Just joined the Carrera club with this little beauty. White dial with black croc strap. I love it.


----------



## BMWRINO

Santino said:


>


VERY nice professional quality photos! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## cozilla

Just got this over the weekend. Very happy owner of my first Tag Heuer watch!


----------



## BMWRINO

Here's my new Carrera Jack Heuer 80th Birthday Limited Edition CV2119.FC6310 added to this thread.


----------



## enricodepaoli

The Carrera is the nicest designed watch case ever.


----------



## Johninperth

That is a stunning watch to look at!



BMWRINO said:


> Here's my new Carrera Jack Heuer 80th Birthday Limited Edition CV2119.FC6310 added to this thread.
> 
> View attachment 874347
> 
> 
> View attachment 874348


----------



## hullio

Just swapped out the metal links for this!



More pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/new-strap-my-tag-775595.html#post5652519


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

cozilla said:


> Just got this over the weekend. Very happy owner of my first Tag Heuer watch!
> View attachment 873987


solid gold? very cool!


----------



## cozilla

Wisconsin Proud said:


> solid gold? very cool!


It's silver.


----------



## IS300STeeZ

Just picked up a Carrera Calibre 1887 at my local AD today. Here it is:




























I love this watch!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

A beautiful time piece from the 70s... It's a Carrera 110.255, it's an absolute stunner in the flesh..


----------



## Sublime

jokr82 said:


> Santino!
> 
> Stunning Pictures, Amazing!
> 
> And the watch it´s superb!
> 
> Mine says Hi


Beautiful watch!


----------



## sickfox

Hello boys and girls. my first post here. ordered my carrera yesterday. It'll take 2 weeks.... this club should keep me drooling while killing time...

Love the picture below! This is exactly what I ordered. :-!



Frodo said:


> I love my Carrera!:-!


----------



## cozilla

Peeking under the sleeve...


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

Anyone else here that likes different looks for their Grand Carrera (Caliber 17) and purchasing the watch with a croc strap and buying an extra stainless steel band? This watch in particular: Luxury Watches - Swiss Watches | TAG HEUER


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

STUNNER!!



IS300STeeZ said:


> Just picked up a Carrera Calibre 1887 at my local AD today. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this watch!


----------



## ZachB

Can I play? Bought new 5-6 years ago, still my daily.



















At the Tag party in Basel last year...



















At the Lockview in Akron, Ohio.










Chillin in the Dominican.


----------



## Sublime

vanilla.coffee said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## Dave.Nguyen

Got my first tag and love it.


----------



## IS300STeeZ

Wisconsin Proud said:


> STUNNER!!


Thanks Dan! I am very pleased with my purchase thus far and couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

IS300STeeZ said:


> Thanks Dan! I am very pleased with my purchase thus far and couldn't pass up the deal.


And, that's one of the first editions with the cleaner dial. Good find!


----------



## IS300STeeZ

Wisconsin Proud said:


> And, that's one of the first editions with the cleaner dial. Good find!


I like the clean dial so much more on this watch too. On the black dial version I may have gone with the newer dial, but not on the silver version.


----------



## SSingh1975

Hi all

Got my first Tag (and grail). 2nd day of ownership and can't stop starring at the dial!


----------



## lonergt

Just received my first luxury watch.


----------



## luanthony1210

Picked mine up recently. But sadly, I think I hit something and now the edge of the sapphire crystal is nicked. Any suggestions?


----------



## Johninperth

Sublime said:


> Awesome!


It sure is!


----------



## martin_blank

Just got a new strap and had to take a picture..


----------



## ursa08

Hey guys!
I'm new to Tag Heuer and new to this forum...
looking for metal bracelet for my new Carrera Calibre 16 Day-Date watch.
what would be good price? And where?


----------



## angelo_balto

New strap ;-)


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## Chief F1 Fan

Why do I keep visiting this thread? All it does is make me want one of every Grand Carrera & Carrera made!! |>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## Crice

Just got my first Tag. Would love to post a pic or two, if anyone can assist with posting via Ipad...........cheers.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Crice said:


> Just got my first Tag. Would love to post a pic or two, if anyone can assist with posting via Ipad...........cheers.


Hi and welcome. You can download an app called "Tapatalk" and it will let you easily access the forum and its features, including uploading photos. It is where I am typing this message from.


----------



## Crice

On it........many thanks.


----------



## Crice

Ok got the app.......still no clue how to pad pics.....hahahahah........thks again.


----------



## enricodepaoli

I use the app on the iPhone. When you're typing, there are camera and photo album icons down below the typing area. Tap and add the photos! Let me know so I can help you figure it out. Best


----------



## Crice

enricodepaoli said:


> I use the app on the iPhone. When you're typing, there are camera and photo album icons down below the typing area. Tap and add the photos! Let me know so I can help you figure it out. Best


Test


----------



## Crice

Real? Fake.....pics suck...sorry


----------



## japaita0110

just got mine last week, it's an absolute beauty.


----------



## duffsta_1

Amazing watches everyone. I can't believe there are still V2 carrera 1887 watches being found. Does anyone know anywhere that has one. I've been trying to track one down for months.


----------



## duffsta_1

Contacted the sales people at AuthenticWatches today to do a price match on a carrera 1887 from amazon and was told they wont price match because their warranty terms are different. Has anyone else experience this.
Their website states the terms of their price matching pretty clearly:

*Price Match Guarantee* 
We at AuthenticWatches.com guarantee the lowest prices available online. If you find any watch for a lower price on another website, simply call us and we will ensure proper price matching. All price match inquiries must be made prior to placing an order. We are unable to price match after an order is placed. Price matching is not applicable on exchanges. Combined with our reputation and prices, AuthenticWatches.com is truly the last stop for your next watch purchase. Items offered by competing websites must have the same warranty, shipping, and return policies. This policy applies to items which are listed as "In Stock" on our site, and offered by a legitimate and established US-based website who currently has the identical item in stock with the correct, current retail price listed. This offer only applies to a competing website's regular pricing, and does not apply to temporary or promotional pricing. This offer cannot be combined with any other offers, discounts, or credits.

I don't know if there is another website more legitimate and established than Amazon.

Tag Heuer Men's CAR2111.FC6266 Carrera Silver Dial Dress Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## enricodepaoli

duffsta_1 said:


> Contacted the sales people at AuthenticWatches today to do a price match on a carrera 1887 from amazon and was told they wont price match because their warranty terms are different. Has anyone else experience this.
> Their website states the terms of their price matching pretty clearly:
> 
> *Price Match Guarantee* This offer only applies to a competing website's regular pricing, and does not apply to temporary or promotional pricing.
> I don't know if there is another website more legitimate and established than Amazon.
> 
> Tag Heuer Men's CAR2111.FC6266 Carrera Silver Dial Dress Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


This statement above kinda cancels their whole offer ! And they do not mention anything on warranty terms matching...


----------



## BenL

japaita0110 said:


> just got mine last week, it's an absolute beauty.
> 
> View attachment 907497


Congrats, buddy. What a beauty.


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

This baby will be here Monday!!
Luxury Watches - Swiss Watches | TAG HEUER


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

japaita0110 said:


> just got mine last week, it's an absolute beauty.
> 
> View attachment 907497


That's a pretty piece and one that I considered heavily.


----------



## Crice

its stated above: Items offered by competing websites must have the same warranty, shipping, and return policies.


----------



## johnnyuk

Hi, a newbie here.

Does this count? Apologies, a photographer I'm not!


----------



## Mrporky

johnnyuk said:


> Hi, a newbie here.
> 
> Does this count? Apologies, a photographer I'm not!
> 
> View attachment 913338
> View attachment 913344


awesome watch... congratz.. don't forget to post it in the limited edition section also..


----------



## MotuBila

Hi fellas,
While others in my family have been wearing a Tag for years now, including my wife, I just got my 41mm 1887 in silver with black strap today! Over a year and a half ago, I had seen the picks for the 3rd version and waited. Well worth it. I'm a short guy with 6" wrists. It wears well. Yes, it's around 15.5mm and a 41mm. The thickness makes it look like a big watch. The case back also adds on. They've done a good job in bringing the lugs lower so the case sits well upon the wrist. Case is well polished. I really enjoy the visual on the 1887 movement.
The bevelled bezel with tachymere on the inside gives it that dress watch look though it's a great sports watch. I actually do enjoy the aligator strap, padded to give a convexed look. This wears well a suit. Just love it.


----------



## MotuBila




----------



## SuperleggeraTricolore

Will be receiving my Carrera Calibre 5 39mm tomorrow! By the way, does anyone here have an example of one on white leather strap? I would like to see if it looks good and would probably like to change the bracelet link for that. Thanks!


----------



## tiger roach

Hola amigos -

Last night Mrs. Roach and I went and got my Christmas+birthday present, a Calibre 1887 41mm in black with black croc strap. I'll try and post a decent pic or three over the weekend, for now just wanted to introduce myself, and thank you folks for all the posts and pics in this thread. They helped me a lot to decide which Tag I wanted.

We got it at the TH boutique here in Houston. Nice place, and they had pretty much all the options in stock as expected. I was deciding between this one, the Carrera 39mm Auto, and the 41mm auto chrono in brown. It was hard to decide, I wanted to get all three...

For now I am suffering from acute sticker shock. To put it in perspective, the sales tax alone on this purchase was more than I have ever spent on an entire watch - by a large margin.









For now here's a crappy phonecam pic!


----------



## dero

Lovely 1887. The price shock is always an interesting one. You'll get over it quickly.
Enjoy your watch!


----------



## SuperleggeraTricolore

Officially a Tag Heuer Carrera owner! The pictures are here! (https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/my-first-tag-heuer-timepiece-795447.html) Enjoy and have a nice day!


----------



## tiger roach

As promised, I tried to get some better pics of the new watch.

I decided I have a lot to learn about watch photography... so shiny, demon reflections everywhere... :-d


----------



## Jjgriss

Hi guys. Proud new owner of a Carrera calibre day date 16. Love it. Can anyone direct me to a user manual online or a discussion thread on this forum regarding functions and how to use the crown? Not sure which direction to wind, when to wind, etc. thanks!


----------



## Mrporky

Jjgriss said:


> Hi guys. Proud new owner of a Carrera calibre day date 16. Love it. Can anyone direct me to a user manual online or a discussion thread on this forum regarding functions and how to use the crown? Not sure which direction to wind, when to wind, etc. thanks!


you wind it clockwise.. in the first position.. first position is the regular position it is in now, the second is for the day and date which is the first click out, and third is for the time which is the second click out when you pull the crown..


----------



## Jjgriss

Mrporky said:


> you wind it clockwise.. in the first position.. first position is the regular position it is in now, the second is for the day and date which is the first click out, and third is for the time which is the second click out when you pull the crown..


Thanks mrporky, appreciated.


----------



## mirza

Tag Heuer Carrera WV211B with a Hirsch Duke Strap


----------



## ericjjau

My new baby TAG Heuer Carrera 1887 SpaceX Watch


----------



## enricodepaoli

a real beautiful watch ! be careful with that iPad battery, as it may have some magnetic field !

congrats !!!


----------



## davitd

Here is my carrrera gold steel


----------



## tiger roach

^^^ Very nice.


----------



## enricodepaoli

very nice watch, davitd. I almost bought one like this when I was building my modest collection... welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sextant

Here we go.


----------



## #mark

Hi all!

Long time lurker, first time poster ^^









Loving this thread! Cheers


----------



## Nez066

Just bought a 2007 carrera cv2014. Love the watch bought from a guy who provided all docs, even original receipt, seems completely legit. Then realised only hands are luminous not hour markers ? From reading other posts this appears to be normal ? Just want to confirm, with those in the know !!!


----------



## Nez066

My new watch


----------



## Nez066

Here it is!


----------



## Aries326

This is my first watch forum. Glad to see there are a lot of Carrera fans. I purchased my first one last year. I definitely want one or two more for the collection. I think they are beautiful, timeless pieces.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Sextant said:


> Here we go.
> View attachment 930228


for some unknown reason, this photograph caught my attention! :-d  :roll: b-)


----------



## bisho

Just bought this little beauty I love it love the weight just a great watch. Same as watch above but I can't upload it just yet

bisho


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

ericjjau said:


> My new baby TAG Heuer Carrera 1887 SpaceX Watch


 this was my second choice watch congrats!


----------



## Aries326

Chief F1 Fan said:


> this was my second choice watch congrats!


Nice watch! This place is dangerous. I've only been on this forum for two days and I'm already planning to buy a new watch this March for my birthday.


----------



## tiger roach

Oh yeah, I love that Space X! It was a little beyond my budget though. Beautiful watch with a throwback vibe to it.


----------



## Mrporky

I would love to have another tag especially the space X.. But need to save up to get married.. Lol!!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Mrporky said:


> I would love to have another tag especially the space X.. But need to save up to get married.. Lol!!


Porky - stick with watches. its cheaper in the long run!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Porky - stick with watches. its cheaper in the long run!


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Mrporky

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Porky - stick with watches. its cheaper in the long run!


hahahahahha... i'll try to put it into consideration.. hahahahaha..


----------



## morellogames

greetings from Indonesia!

i own this : Tag Heuer CAR2111.BA0720 Carrera Cal 1887 41mm Chronograph










cheers!


----------



## solon70

Just bought this Tag Heuer Carrera Chronographe Day Date - Limited Edition Blue Hands, from a Tag Heuer AD in Brussels. Apparently only 400 copies of this model (with blue hands) were produced worldwide. Is anyone able to confirm the accuracy of this information? Thanks


----------



## tiger roach

^^^ I haven't seen that version with the blue highlights. Very nice!


----------



## leth

i believe this is a limited edition from the korean gp, the other examples i have seen had the leather croc strap as on page 16 of this thread. lovely watch so great find!!


----------



## Mrporky

The korean version day date has the blue chronograph hand, why is yours have the blue hours and minutes hand?


----------



## solon70

Many thanks tiger roach, leth and mrporky. Funny ro hear that this is a special edition from the Korean GP, when I bought it in Belgium and that the only other place I have seen it advertised is in France. The hours and minutes hands are indeed blue, which is the ‘limited edition’ element of this model (and its price of 4,150 euros instead of 3,650 euros for the normal model). And the strap is actually leather croc, the pic I have posted is from the net as I am not good at taking pictures myself. So, perhaps not the Korean edition after all…? The shop told me that they received this model towards the end of 2011.


----------



## leth

no problem, the korean gp is the model that does have the leather croc strap so looks like thats what you have.


----------



## drunken monkey

Just to clarify, the watch is called the Korean GP model because it was made to commemorate the first Korean GP race, something that has become somewhat of a tradition (making GP watches attached to an event).
It wasn't _only_ available in Korea so it being bought in Belgium isn't an issue and unlike the other "limited" editions, the GP ones really are much more limited; in this case to 400.


----------



## solon70

Many thanks for this very useful clarification drunken money.


----------



## narmi47

Permission to join with:


----------



## enricodepaoli

Permission beautifully granted


----------



## ML.F30

Long time lurker here.
Will be buying my first Tag tomorrow. It's going to be a Carrera Day-Date.

Hopefully, I'll post some pics by this time tomorrow. Can't wait, super excited.


----------



## enricodepaoli

ML.F30 said:


> Long time lurker here.
> Will be buying my first Tag tomorrow. It's going to be a Carrera Day-Date.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll post some pics by this time tomorrow. Can't wait, super excited.


Good news! Welcome to the forum and we are looking forward to see some nice pictures


----------



## ML.F30

enricodepaoli said:


> Good news! Welcome to the forum and we are looking forward to see some nice pictures


Thanks!

Is it necessary to keep it in a winder?


----------



## heuer_1153

ML.F30 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is it necessary to keep it in a winder?


Nope.


----------



## Chrissej

Not a big poster, but thought it was time to join the club.

Have previously owned a Carrera calibre 16, a Day Date and a GC RS2.

Atm my only "real" watches are these:


----------



## ChicagoKelly

My collection is in the early stages, but this is what I have so far. Hope to add a new one soon!


----------



## WatchMan_DK

m10 said:


> So I had totally given up on finding the V2 (no tachymeter) of the TAG Heuer Carrera 1887 Chrono and I had even placed a deposit to buy the V3... Then a contact emailed me and told me he managed to find a brand new V2 and I picked it up right away and cancelled the V3.
> 
> Very, very happy with this watch and as it's my first Carrera I'm now happy to join the club
> 
> View attachment 688659


Great looking watch!!

What is the modelnumber for this watch??


----------



## edb4164

This watch is absolutely SMOKING HOT! I cannot wait to purchase one very shortly! Does anyone have any ideas on what a good price would be? I have seen some of them on reputable dealers for around $3,500.


----------



## enricodepaoli

VERY sexy and classy collection !

welcome to the forum and thanks for posting



ChicagoKelly said:


> My collection is in the early stages, but this is what I have so far. Hope to add a new one soon!
> View attachment 950028
> View attachment 950032
> 
> View attachment 950027
> View attachment 950031


----------



## Wen79

My Carrera Twin-Time.  I wear it 6 days a week. It's a part of me.
This was taken on 1 January 2013, 00:00:01. Happy new year!


----------



## oymd

hello....


----------



## VP500

Longtime lurker and finally signed up..

I couldn't make a decision a couple weeks ago so I impluse bought both..


----------



## narmi47

VP500 said:


> Longtime lurker and finally signed up..
> 
> I couldn't make a decision a couple weeks ago so I impluse bought both..


I was in the predicament, I chose the 1887, but you definitely made the correct and ultimate choice.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enricodepaoli

That was a pretty good solution, VP500 !


----------



## kenyakirk

Hi All,

Recently joined the website. posted in the Limited Editions Club but thought I'd post here as well.

See photos below of my two Limited Edition Tag Carreras (apologies for the quality, photos taken with a phone).

Abu Dhabi Grand Prix 2010 Limited Edition, one of 200 made.









New Monaco Grand Prix Limited Edition, one of 3,000 made.









I fear this may be the start of an 'F1 Limited Editions' collection.

However here is something you all may be able to help me with. I now have Abu Dhabi and Monaco but when I search the Internet I can't seem to find anything about Limited Editions from other F1 races. Does anyone know if others exist and if so has anyone seen any for sale?

Cheers


----------



## Lemper

VP500 said:


> Longtime lurker and finally signed up..
> 
> I couldn't make a decision a couple weeks ago so I impluse bought both..


Looks great. Also, a nice watch case!


----------



## anothernewphone

Good afternoon, gentlemen.


----------



## Maidenmania

Hi can anyone give me any info on the tag heuer jack heuer 1887. Is it going to be limited runof the watch and when will it be available. Thanks for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 971615


----------



## enricodepaoli

∆ ∆ ∆ ∆ ∆ *this is nice* ∆ ∆ ∆ ∆ ∆


----------



## HG Wealth

I must say I have been a long time fan of the Carrera and happened upon this forum yesterday. I couldn't help myself - I read every post and drooled over watch after watch. I have had my eye on the Carrera Chrono (CV2a10) for well over a year. I just couldn't convince myself to buy it...though I frequented the AD often and _HAD_ to try it on again and again. Well, needless to say - I was inspired by this forum and my wife convinced me to buy it today as a Valentine's Day/Birthday present to myself. I have NO regrets and can't believe I waited so long to join this exclusive group. My wife is a professional photographer, so I will get some photos updated soon. Many thanks to each person who has posted photos and helped me convince myself to indulge and join the club!


----------



## enricodepaoli

HG Wealth said:


> I must say I have been a long time fan of the Carrera and happened upon this forum yesterday. I couldn't help myself - I read every post and drooled over watch after watch. I have had my eye on the Carrera Chrono (CV2a10) for well over a year. I just couldn't convince myself to buy it...though I frequented the AD often and _HAD_ to try it on again and again. Well, needless to say - I was inspired by this forum and my wife convinced me to buy it today as a Valentine's Day/Birthday present to myself. I have NO regrets and can't believe I waited so long to join this exclusive group. My wife is a professional photographer, so I will get some photos updated soon. Many thanks to each person who has posted photos and helped me convince myself to indulge and join the club!


Congrats for the watch and wife. Welcome to the forum as a poster and owner !


----------



## sumerian

I was searching all over to find a good looking white carrera with light brown leather band ..... went through all the 63 pages here and you nailed it ! unique..
would you mind sharing some more pics... where did you get that leather band?



SSingh1975 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Got my first Tag (and grail). 2nd day of ownership and can't stop starring at the dial!


----------



## oldae

finally i am one of the carrera member  thanks enrico for giving me some infos and thoughts...


----------



## enricodepaoli

wow oldae !!! in high class !!! this is Haute-Carrera !!! possibly the most beautiful watch ever, in my opinion. Great watch, beautiful classy size, excellent movement.

I can see your original box in the back, too... congrats, thanks for posting... post more pics when you can, please !



oldae said:


> finally i am one of the carrera member  thanks enrico for giving me some infos and thoughts...


----------



## citizenfox




----------



## Quadry

Hello everyone, I am glad to finally be a member! I have loved lurking on this site and seeing all of the great pieces.

I have owned a Tag Link for the past 11 years, but have recently wanted to acquire some vintage Heuers. That said, here is a picture of what is hopefully the first of many Heuer timepieces!


----------



## aznbimmer

Long time lurker here on WUS. Finally pulled the trigger a couple of weeks ago on a Carrera. By far the most beautiful watch I own.

View attachment 990445


----------



## rado6364

That is my Carrera :-d


----------



## GGcadc

Glad to join! this is mine, it became mine through a series of events which defy explanation.
View attachment 1001648


----------



## GGcadc

rado6364 said:


> That is my Carrera :-d


I really like the silver face, very clean.


----------



## THG

My Carrera



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## O'Reilly

View attachment 1002382


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

New strap!!!

View attachment 1006045

View attachment 1006046


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## THG

Looking good Vinnie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG

Got this ducati nato strap recently, I think the side red stripes are a good match to the red chrono hand on the Carrera racing. While on this topic, might as well post some pics I took at the Geneva autoshow last nite...
View attachment 1006574

View attachment 1006576
View attachment 1006577
View attachment 1006578
View attachment 1006579
View attachment 1006580


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag Carrera Wearer

I have recently joined the Carrera Club and couldn't be more proud of my new watch, I simply love it and can't ever imagine getting bored of looking at it! 

I was initially going to get a CV2014 as that was the Carrera I first fell in love with, but then I saw this and knew it was the watch for me, took a bit of finding though!


----------



## BenL

Vincent Kolakowski said:


> New strap!!!
> 
> View attachment 1006045
> 
> View attachment 1006046
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Dig it, mate. I have this model as well.


----------



## rapha

New baby!

View attachment 1011418


----------



## RVH

I bought myself a brand new "Carrera Monaco limited edition" 2013.
When I looked at the Tag Heuer website it not only looks different but instead of 3000 lmited pieces they say there 're 4000. 
See: Luxury Watches - Swiss Watches | TAG HEUER

I'm a little bit confushed now. Do I have a real Tag Heuer Carrera or an fake one.

So I wrote Tag Heuer an email (very quick response though), but they don't know if mine is a real one or fake one. Ok they only saw 2 pictures I send them, but why can't they answer the following questions:
1) How many pieces are there, 3000 or 4000? (on the back of the watch mine is saying 2211 / 3000). Their answer "We don't know."
2) Which color has the words "swiss made" mine are white but on the website it's black. Isn't answered by them.
3) Which color is the word "automatic", mine is red but on the website it's white. Isn't answered by them.
4) The reference number on their website is "CV2AIM.FT6033", but mine "VC2A1F.RAT4857". Their answer "this isn't a Tag Heuer reference number".

I hope one of you also will have this watch and can tell me what reference number you have on the backside of the watch.
This is how mine looks, even de text is right (so doesn't Tag know what they sell???): TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Monaco Grand Prix Limited Edition | Chronolux Fine Watches
Already thanx.

Here 're 2 pictures:
View attachment 1014577


View attachment 1014581


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Your TAG Heuer Carrera Monaco is authentic, also reason they said your doesn't exist is because you gave them the wrong info... VC2A1F.RAT4857 ok...It should be CV2A1F.FT6033, the RAT4857 is the serial number of your watch, TAG only made 3000 not 4000 we seen this in the past where the information is not correct on their website... So don't worry about it anymore yours is authentic...



RVH said:


> I bought myself a brand new "Carrera Monaco limited edition" 2013.
> When I looked at the Tag Heuer website it not only looks different but instead of 3000 lmited pieces they say there 're 4000.
> See: Luxury Watches - Swiss Watches | TAG HEUER
> 
> I'm a little bit confushed now. Do I have a real Tag Heuer Carrera or an fake one.
> 
> So I wrote Tag Heuer an email (very quick response though), but they don't know if mine is a real one or fake one. Ok they only saw 2 pictures I send them, but why can't they answer the following questions:
> 1) How many pieces are there, 3000 or 4000? (on the back of the watch mine is saying 2211 / 3000). Their answer "We don't know."
> 2) Which color has the words "swiss made" mine are white but on the website it's black. Isn't answered by them.
> 3) Which color is the word "automatic", mine is red but on the website it's white. Isn't answered by them.
> 4) The reference number on their website is "CV2AIM.FT6033", but mine "VC2A1F.RAT4857". Their answer "this isn't a Tag Heuer reference number".
> 
> I hope one of you also will have this watch and can tell me what reference number you have on the backside of the watch.
> This is how mine looks, even de text is right (so doesn't Tag know what they sell???): TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Monaco Grand Prix Limited Edition | Chronolux Fine Watches
> Already thanx.
> 
> Here 're 2 pictures:
> View attachment 1014577
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014581


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

rapha said:


> New baby!
> 
> View attachment 1011418


love blue over silver!!


----------



## RVH

> Your TAG Heuer Carrera Monaco is authentic, also reason they said your doesn't exist is because you gave them the wrong info... VC2A1F.RAT4857 ok...It should be CV2A1F.FT6033, the RAT4857 is the serial number of your watch


I also send this pictures to Tag, so they also could have seen what I mean. That 's why I'm very suprised that they don't know what they sell.
I'm glad it's a real one.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

RVH said:


> I also send this pictures to Tag, so they also could have seen what I mean. That 's why I'm very suprised that they don't know what they sell.
> I'm glad it's a real one.


Pictures of a watch is not the same as having the watch in hand for inspection. So, I can't blame them for not confirming it is genuine.

To say they don't know what they sell is an absurd statement.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

An observation i noticed TAG made a grey dial version of your watch and this one is the cv2a1m model, yours is the cv2a1f model which is the black dial.



RVH said:


> I bought myself a brand new "Carrera Monaco limited edition" 2013.
> When I looked at the Tag Heuer website it not only looks different but instead of 3000 lmited pieces they say there 're 4000.
> See: Luxury Watches - Swiss Watches | TAG HEUER
> 
> I'm a little bit confushed now. Do I have a real Tag Heuer Carrera or an fake one.
> 
> So I wrote Tag Heuer an email (very quick response though), but they don't know if mine is a real one or fake one. Ok they only saw 2 pictures I send them, but why can't they answer the following questions:
> 1) How many pieces are there, 3000 or 4000? (on the back of the watch mine is saying 2211 / 3000). Their answer "We don't know."
> 2) Which color has the words "swiss made" mine are white but on the website it's black. Isn't answered by them.
> 3) Which color is the word "automatic", mine is red but on the website it's white. Isn't answered by them.
> 4) The reference number on their website is "CV2AIM.FT6033", but mine "VC2A1F.RAT4857". Their answer "this isn't a Tag Heuer reference number".
> 
> I hope one of you also will have this watch and can tell me what reference number you have on the backside of the watch.
> This is how mine looks, even de text is right (so doesn't Tag know what they sell???): TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Monaco Grand Prix Limited Edition | Chronolux Fine Watches
> Already thanx.
> 
> Here 're 2 pictures:
> View attachment 1014577
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014581


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RVH

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Pictures of a watch is not the same as having the watch in hand for inspection. So, I can't blame them for not confirming it is genuine.


I know but on the picture you can see the reference number, so they could see what I mean, like you can. So if Tag is saying "this is not a reference number of us" that sounds strange to me.



> To say they don't know what they sell is an absurd statement.


If I ask how many pieces 're made for this LE and their answer is "we don't know", then I'm asking if they know what they sell.


----------



## drunken monkey

RVH said:


> I bought myself a brand new "Carrera Monaco limited edition" 2013.
> When I looked at the Tag Heuer website it not only looks different but instead of 3000 lmited pieces they say there 're 4000.
> See: Luxury Watches - Swiss Watches | TAG HEUER
> 
> I'm a little bit confushed now. Do I have a real Tag Heuer Carrera or an fake one.


First of all, your post is in the wrong place; this should be in the main TAGHeuer forum, not a thread meant for showing your watches.
Secondly, the watch is a 2012 model.
Thirdly, where and why would you buy a watch if you aren't sure of its authenticity in the first place?


----------



## nles

My heuer, when the second hit 60, the minute doesn't point to the marker. How do I adjust it, is this normal?

View attachment 1022381


----------



## Darkglobe

Nles, I assume it can hack? (you can stop the seconds hand on 60 by pulling the crown out to the last position).

If so, set the minute by going PAST the minute chapter by one, and roll BACK to the chapter mark you want to sync to. 

When people simply roll forward to the desired chapter, there is some slack in the movement that makes it miss when the movement is set back into motion. You need to remove this slack by rolling the minute hand backwards to the chapter mark (hope this makes sense).

This is perfectly normal in all watches, even quartz ones. A lot of watch manuals will even explain this process to get accurate alignment to the chapter marks.


----------



## oleole

View attachment 1022478
Bildr.no
accidentally got a member too...







im starting to really like this watch, but am not that much into those new carreras...
best regards


----------



## martin_blank

Wow and on the bracelet..

Beautiful watch you have there!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Darkglobe said:


> Nles, I assume it can hack? (you can stop the seconds hand on 60 by pulling the crown out to the last position).
> 
> If so, set the minute by going PAST the minute chapter by one, and roll BACK to the chapter mark you want to sync to.
> 
> When people simply roll forward to the desired chapter, there is some slack in the movement that makes it miss when the movement is set back into motion. You need to remove this slack by rolling the minute hand backwards to the chapter mark (hope this makes sense).
> 
> This is perfectly normal in all watches, even quartz ones. A lot of watch manuals will even explain this process to get accurate alignment to the chapter marks.


I think he means the chrono minute hand didnt click over to 1 minute when he ran the chrono for 60 seconds.

When does it click over?


----------



## nles

Lets say i want to set the time to 07:38:00, So I pulled the crown out when the second hand reach 0/60, I turn the minute hand to 07:39:00 then reverse it to 07:38:00 and push the crown back in.

Is that what you mean? Tried it no luck yet.


----------



## Darkglobe

That is correct. 

I am wondering if it is losing any time or if it is just normal for this watch / movement?

Most of my watches behave as described but I have a couple that require a bit more finesse. 

If it is behind after trying this technique, try again but don't turn it all the way back to the chapter mark, or if it is ahead take it back a little further. One of my watches requires me to center the minute over the chapter and average out the slack over it in order to be spot on. 

Every watch has a character, and half of the fun is discovering it.


----------



## Mrporky

that's weird, i never saw a watch that is late when hitting the minute mark.. you sure the marker was correctly align when you set it? for my DD i have to stop my seconds hand on 50/60, then set the minute hand to the time i want it, because for my DD it takes about 10 seconds before the minute hand starts to move.. i always see people having trouble with this problem but i most of them have the minute hand to be ahead never late...


----------



## Darkglobe

Usually if you advance straight to the minute without going past and then rolling back, the next minute will be late getting there, this is due to some normal play in the movement. 

As you note, it takes 10 seconds to take up the slack, so you have compensated by stopping the seconds hand at the 50 mark, which is a very nice trick, you know your movement well. This may work well for Nles, try to sync up a few seconds back, in his case based on the photo, I'd try at the 40 second mark.

The (dare I call it) usual way to take up slack is to go past the minute you want and then roll back, that removes the slack from the forward direction, therefore the minute hand should move immediately once the seconds start ticking by, but every watch is different and I think in Nles case, your method would likely work better.


----------



## bisho

Hi guys I've got a carrera calibre 16 bought from Australia but it doesn't have the see through case back. And I've noticed some on this forum do so just wondering if anyone knows why?

bisho


----------



## Mrporky

they replaced the new calibre 16 carrera with the fangio caseback since august if i'm not mistaken.. that is the newest version (i think fangio version is v3).. i knew that it would happen soon so i bought my carrera right away after knowing about it and luckily found one with the clear caseback on it..


----------



## ColonialBoy

I'm trying to identify this TAG Heuer quartz chronograph I saw yesterday, somebody at a meeting was wearing it.

All stainless steel, recessed chronograph dials, elongated pushers, black face & white markings & hands, 'Tachymeter' on the bezel, a prominent '12' in the 12'o'clock position in an aviation-style font, the logo below the 12. 

At first I noticed the nice band (looked a bit like a Seiko president), you could tell straight away it was a quality watch.


----------



## HG Wealth

View attachment 1028027

I've been meaning to upload a pic for a while - just haven't made the time. I wear this everyday and still love it. I get so many compliments (and have a few jealous friends too!)


----------



## Ernie Romers

PLease note that we are having database issues causing the attachments to disappear. We are currently working hard to try and solve the problem.


----------



## nles

Look what I saw at surabaya


----------



## Ryan T.

Awesome! Which one did you prefer?


----------



## nles

obviously the one i'm wearing


----------



## bellero

oldae said:


> finally i am one of the carrera member  thanks enrico for giving me some infos and thoughts...


Beautiful watch, one of my favorites as well.


----------



## bellero

hursty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was also in Cheshire Oaks a few weeks ago and saw the "outlet special". Went home and was confused to find this thread was the only hit on google for CAR2210!
> 
> Couldn't stop myself going back the following day and buying it... only I now wear it on a brown Hirsch Forest (20mm wide on 19mm lugs) with a polished Hirsch butterfly clasp to match the case, think it looks pretty good.
> 
> I think the dial's beautiful and reminiscent of the vintage carreras. Only complaint is that it's thicker than I'm used to at about 14.3mm I think, making the watch look quite tall from the sides, so I may decide to part with it in a few months to fund something else. My other watch is an Omega Dynamic Chrono which is more like 12.5mm thick which I prefer.
> 
> View attachment 492358
> 
> 
> New member so I'm not an expert at taking photos to upload but I think that one's alright! Tell me what you think!


Awesome looking watch! I love it


----------



## bellero

Pretty similar to mine actually:


----------



## imagwai

It arrived this morning!  There have been lots of good pics of this watch already, but here are a couple more...


----------



## Christoffer

Hello friends ,

Recently bought a Tag from scandinavias biggest watch supplier uret.se - i really like the watch , it is in used condition but in as good shape as it can be, i discovered yesterday that i says the standard - SWISS MADE SINCE 1860 - CARRERA - SAPHIRE CRYSTAL - 50 METERS !!?? The description was 100 meters , it came without box but i have checked the authenticity and have a 6 months rebuy since i bought for aprox 2300 usd and the original price in scandinavia new is aprox 4000usd it was a good buy - but what about this 50 METERS , anyone have any opinion if this is incorrect made by them ? I want the watch ( model ) and of course can pay more but when the description is 100 meters shouldnt i have right to a refund and change watch ? I spoke to them yesterday and they did not have an answer but of course asked me to email this to them, i will post the specs below and link 
*CV2010.BA0794 TAG Heuer Carrera Chronograph BEGAGNAD Pris 15.200 kr
TAG Heuer
Carrera Chronograph CV2010.BA0794 *


CV2010.BA0794
 Type:Herrklocka, Racingmodell ( mens watch , racingmodell )
Herrklocka, Racingmodell
Diameter:Ø 41 mm
Ø 41 mm
Tjocklek thickness 16mm )
Vikt:weight 158 grams
Boett steel )
Baksida boett:backside - scratchresistant saphire crystal
Armband:steel ( bracelet )
TAG Heuer 16 (basverk ETA/Valjoux 7750) med 25 juveler, 28800 vph
Tachymetre - Chronograph - automatic (COSC-certified )
Water Protection 

100 meter ( mine says 50m ?? )

Very grateful for answers since i will otherwise change to tag grand or 1885 model

Best regards


----------



## Christoffer

There are no scratches just dirt but the 50m can be seen


----------



## Mrporky

Christoffer said:


> There are no scratches just dirt but the 50m can be seen
> 
> View attachment 1059408


the movement looks like is the real deal, TAG change their carrera from 50m to 100m in I think 2008.. so this watch might be 2007 or older..


----------



## kanguru

Joining the club.


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

great looking watch! Salut!


----------



## kanguru

Thanks Chief.

Can't keep my eyes off her. Here's a couple more on new strap.


----------



## Clarvonn

This a nice one


----------



## gossler

I have had this pair for some time now... their are still my favorite watches of my collection.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

love the Calibre 1!!


----------



## PrasadD

Finally got my next Tag - 1887 CAR2110. Got a very good deal.

Tag Heuer Carrera 1887 Chronograph | eBay

Waiting for it

I hope its genuine - thoughts?


----------



## justbecauseIcan

why is barely anyone sporting the Cal 16 with a silver dial? I feel special now ...


----------



## THG

Wearing this again...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kanguru

Nice pair you got there THG :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PrasadD

Finally delivered yesterday. Here is the first decent pic.


----------



## THG

kanguru said:


> Nice pair you got there THG :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Tks! I really like them. Next one up, when I manage the funds, would be a Rolex GMT (coke bezel/fat lady)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kanguru

Hope everyone enjoys their long weekend!


----------



## JM_KT

Hi, i'm newbie.. just got a pair of matching watch for our 6th wedding anniversary


----------



## enricodepaoli

JM_KT said:


> Hi, i'm newbie.. just got a pair of matching watch for our 6th wedding anniversary


what an elegant way to join the forum !


----------



## kenji1903

Planning to get myself a Carrera twin time Calibre 7 or Link Calibre 6, what's the current movement now? ETA or Sellita?

so far i only managed to find out for Calibre 7, SW300 is the replacement for ETA2892, not sure about Calibre 6 though...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

kenji1903 said:


> Planning to get myself a Carrera twin time Calibre 7 or Link Calibre 6, what's the current movement now? ETA or Sellita?
> 
> so far i only managed to find out for Calibre 7, SW300 is the replacement for ETA2892, not sure about Calibre 6 though...


SW260 - Eta 2895 = cal 6


----------



## kenji1903

Wisconsin Proud said:


> SW260 - Eta 2895 = cal 6


thanks mate, so its confirmed that after 2010, the Cal 5, 6, 7, 16 are replaced by Sellitas?

went to a local Tag shop last weekend... sales person kept telling me the twin time is still having ETA


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

kenji1903 said:


> thanks mate, so its confirmed that after 2010, the Cal 5, 6, 7, 16 are replaced by Sellitas?
> 
> went to a local Tag shop last weekend... sales person kept telling me the twin time is still having ETA


I would agree with the twin time statement. Sellita gradually has rolled out new versions of the ETAs. The Sw200, then SW500 chrono, and now eventually day/date movements and other versions. The changeover probably isnt quite complete but should be by the end of this year. So far I would say the 5, 6, and 16 have been changed over to Sellita. Other brands are also using the new Sellita small seconds (TAG's cal 6)


----------



## kenji1903

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I would agree with the twin time statement. Sellita gradually has rolled out new versions of the ETAs. The Sw200, then SW500 chrono, and now eventually day/date movements and other versions. The changeover probably isnt quite complete but should be by the end of this year. So far I would say the 5, 6, and 16 have been changed over to Sellita. Other brands are also using the new Sellita small seconds (TAG's cal 6)


interesting info... thanks a bunch, mate! planning to get the WV2116 this coming Fall ;-)


----------



## JoshuaTeo

Sextant said:


> Here we go.
> View attachment 930228


Had this one, nice photo shot


----------



## BenL

PrasadD said:


> Finally delivered yesterday. Here is the first decent pic.
> 
> View attachment 1096794


Nice, very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Time Collector

Brown Sugar


----------



## enricodepaoli

classic life


----------



## heuer_1153




----------



## Wisconsin Proud

the brown dial with orange accents is one of my favorite carreras


----------



## xcountry1983

Just joined the club, my first luxury watch. Glad to be part of the club!


----------



## enricodepaoli

What a great start. Thanks for posting and welcome to the forum. 

The brown and orange Carrera above is also a beauty !


----------



## Time Collector

enricodepaoli said:


> What a great start. Thanks for posting and welcome to the forum.
> 
> The brown and orange Carrera above is also a beauty !


Thank you very much, It was the first one released anywhere in California.


----------



## Time Collector

Wisconsin Proud said:


> the brown dial with orange accents is one of my favorite carreras


I fell in love with it the first time I seen it. It was something different for Tag Heuer at the time.


----------



## Alex B

*This is my Grand Carrera Calibre 6*


----------



## enricodepaoli

Nice grand watch. Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Alex B

Thanks


----------



## NA5AR

Finally, after weeks of searching, I found this beauty! It arrived this morning and since I blame this forum for my newfound hobby I thought I'd post some pics on here:-d


----------



## Protest

Anyone have the new GMT? I'm a fan of the grande date.


----------



## Benobatman

My pride and joy :L


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Vintage Gold Icons !!*


----------



## 02tones02

*Re: Vintage Gold Icons !!*















Hi all! First post on this great forum. Proud owner of a new Carrera Calibre 16 - Juan Manuel Fangio ltd ed.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Vintage Gold Icons !!*

Welcome, 02tones02. Enjoy the forum and post some pictures when you have a chance !



02tones02 said:


> Hi all! First post on this great forum. Proud owner of a new Carrera Calibre 16 - Juan Manuel Fangio ltd ed.


----------



## romaf06

my new calibre 1887 41mm, V3


----------



## Telbert78

My first post, my first watch!! I love it apart from the second hand on the stopwatch not lining up very well, is this something that could be looked at???


----------



## enricodepaoli

Beautiful watch ! but if you bought it new from an authorized dealer , it should be exchanged. If they suggest you to send for repair, it could take months. The best thing is to have it exchanged. Or, just leave it that way and when you send it in for maintenance after a few years, you get it aligned. It is a simple fix


----------



## PrasadD

enricodepaoli said:


> If they suggest you to send for repair, it could take months. The best thing is to have it exchanged. Or, just leave it that way and when you send it in for maintenance after a few years, you get it aligned. It is a simple fix


+1 to above reply

If this is the only watch, the wait time to get it repaired is unbearable. Believe me, you will have more than few sleepless nights , IMO its a small thing others may disagree

Its a magnificient watch indeed |> 

- PD


----------



## Telbert78

enricodepaoli said:


> Beautiful watch ! but if you bought it new from an authorized dealer , it should be exchanged. If they suggest you to send for repair, it could take months. The best thing is to have it exchanged. Or, just leave it that way and when you send it in for maintenance after a few years, you get it aligned. It is a simple fix


Thanks for the advice, I think I will mention it when it goes in for service. Other than that I love it!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

I had this happen on my Monaco. My local AD who has watch repair personnel on staff repaired it in one day. It's a simple fix but if you send it in, it might be a a month or so. Ive sent in two TAGs in the past year and the wait time on both was exactly 4 weeks.


----------



## romaf06

What do you guys think of my Calibre 1887 V3? I did not notice there were actually different versions of this watch when I bought it which probably means I liked both the versions as I did actually obsess about how beautiful I thought this watch was before buying it. After I purchased it I have to say it's difficult for me to make a decision without seeing the V2 in person. In some photos, the V2 looks really minimalistic and beautiful whereas in others it does look as if something is missing from it. I think the V2 looks amazing in white with a metal bracelet.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

I prefer the 3D rings on the above version. Gives the dial some depth and slight contrast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robertl

New shoes for my Carrera:


----------



## PrasadD

romaf06 said:


> What do you guys think of my Calibre 1887 V3? I did not notice there were actually different versions of this watch when I bought it which probably means I liked both the versions as I did actually obsess about how beautiful I thought this watch was before buying it. After I purchased it I have to say it's difficult for me to make a decision without seeing the V2 in person. In some photos, the V2 looks really minimalistic and beautiful whereas in others it does look as if something is missing from it. I think the V2 looks amazing in white with a metal bracelet.


There are lot of posts on WUS forum explaining differences, one is on caliber11 website which clearly lists down differences, few people think V2 in white looks better and some feel V3 in black looks good and people like me it just doesnt matter 

CARRERA 1887: The Inside Story | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors- Calibre 11


----------



## dcarrer0

My first Tag Heuer


----------



## RS89

Picked this guy up after 1-2 months of trying to find the "right" shade of white...haha I'm very OCD (you can find my previous post on the topic). There really are V2s with different shades of white, albeit the differences are slight, and 2 ADs agreed with me after I pointed it out to them, they were very surprised.

I originally got another of the same model/color from an AD with a HUGE discount, but was allowed to return it after I saw this one at a Tag Heuer boutique (this example was more "white"). Tag boutique wouldn't discount (I was literately giving up $2K in disc) but they threw in a free gator strap and buckle. I prefer the watch on the strap but I sweat a lot in the summer, so the bracelet is usually on.

This is my first real "watch" and I got it because I'm headed to a top MBA program and need to look presentable for interviews. I thought about an IWC Portuguese, I like the thickness of the IWC case better, but feel for my age (late 20s) the Tag suits me better. Overall very happy, even though I had to pay retail.

If anyone is looking for a V2 in white I know of 2-3 in the SF bay area, hit me up. Like I said I did a lot of looking around...


----------



## PrasadD

RS89 said:


> Picked this guy up after 1-2 months of trying to find the "right" shade of white...haha I'm very OCD (you can find my previous post on the topic). There really are V2s with different shades of white, albeit the differences are slight, and 2 ADs agreed with me after I pointed it out to them, they were very surprised.
> 
> I originally got another of the same model/color from an AD with a HUGE discount, but was allowed to return it after I saw this one at a Tag Heuer boutique (this example was more "white"). Tag boutique wouldn't discount (I was literately giving up $2K in disc) but they threw in a free gator strap and buckle. I prefer the watch on the strap but I sweat a lot in the summer, so the bracelet is usually on.
> 
> This is my first real "watch" and I got it because I'm headed to a top MBA program and need to look presentable for interviews. I thought about an IWC Portuguese, I like the thickness of the IWC case better, but feel for my age (late 20s) the Tag suits me better. Overall very happy, even though I had to pay retail.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a V2 in white I know of 2-3 in the SF bay area, hit me up. Like I said I did a lot of looking around...


Wow, that is actually WHITE !!!! Beautiful, are you planning to keep the bracelet? If not IM me.


----------



## scotrick

byhsu said:


> Just got my CV2014-2 when I heard that the See thru back was disapearing in favor of the Fangio back.


I'm glad I found this post. New to the forum, I've been looking at CV2014's and see them for sale with both casebacks, although on TAG's website it has the Fangio. Were they produced with the Fangio caseback after late 2011? Odd that some dealers still have the sapphire back.


----------



## dcarrer0

The Valjoux 7750 "wobble" rocks!!!


----------



## Benny1979

Hello, I have a Carrera Automatic, I have owned for about 4 years. It stopped working and I brought it to a local watch repair shop that was highly recommended. I just got a call back from them and they stated it needed to be cleaned and have a spring replaced and the cost would be 550. They said this would have no warranty. If I wanted a warranty it would have to have the crown replace and a pressure test would be done for another 350. Lastly if I wanted the links tightend and the watch to be cleaned total cost for everything would be about $1050. Do these prices seem right, or should I take it somewhere else?


----------



## PrasadD

Benny1979 said:


> Hello, I have a Carrera Automatic, I have owned for about 4 years. It stopped working and I brought it to a local watch repair shop that was highly recommended. I just got a call back from them and they stated it needed to be cleaned and have a spring replaced and the cost would be 550. They said this would have no warranty. If I wanted a warranty it would have to have the crown replace and a pressure test would be done for another 350. Lastly if I wanted the links tightend and the watch to be cleaned total cost for everything would be about $1050. Do these prices seem right, or should I take it somewhere else?


Something doesnt look right here but I will leave it to experts. Did you get factory service quote?


----------



## Benny1979

PrasadD said:


> Something doesnt look right here but I will leave it to experts. Did you get factory service quote?


I did not get a factory service quote. I should probably just go pick it up and send directly to tag... I don't think it can be any worse than this quote, and at least I will get a warranty to go with the service.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

scotrick said:


> I'm glad I found this post. New to the forum, I've been looking at CV2014's and see them for sale with both casebacks, although on TAG's website it has the Fangio. Were they produced with the Fangio caseback after late 2011? Odd that some dealers still have the sapphire back.


Changeover was last year so very possible some clear backs are still available


----------



## anakbebek

Hi all... Got this recently from pre-owned market @ Chrono24, shipping from 5000 miles away. A mint piece from year 1997. (Tag) Heuer Carrera 1964 Re-Edition.

A strap change and a little bit of polishing on the plexi, here's an enjoyable watch.


----------



## nickshahani

mosfetaus said:


> OOh a Carrera club - can I join?? My CV2010 keeper...


Great watch Mosfetaus...great minds think alike! The CV2010 is a classic!


----------



## averagejake

Just got my 1887 V3 last week. Very happy!


----------



## porschefan




----------



## drunken monkey

That is a beautiful Calibre 12.
What's the model ref. for that one? I'm more of a mk1 man myself but those cushion cased models are really beginning to catch my attention.


----------



## porschefan

drunken monkey said:


> That is a beautiful Calibre 12.
> What's the model ref. for that one? I'm more of a mk1 man myself but those cushion cased models are really beginning to catch my attention.


Thanks.
Reference is 1153 N.


----------



## anakbebek

*Re: Carrera WAR2110*

No longer with me, remains as one of my favourite though - kind of regret letting it go. I wonder why I didn't see many of this here.


----------



## drunken monkey

porschefan said:


> Thanks.
> Reference is 1153 N.


1153 N?
I always thought the N watches had that dark grey but yours looks like a (very nice) deep blue.
Guess that's my bit of learning for the day; that they used the same ref number for several different dials.

I think my head is a bit stuck from the earlier Valjoux watches where each ref was for a particular dial.

The S reference dials are the ones that keep catching my eye.

Thank you.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Carrera WAR2110*



anakbebek said:


> No longer with me, remains as one of my favourite though - kind of regret letting it go. I wonder why I didn't see many of this here.
> 
> View attachment 1226576


that was a limited run for one year. I, too, really like that one.


----------



## heuer_1153

*Re: Carrera WAR2110*

I thought 1153N only came with blue dials. Here's mine:


----------



## porschefan

drunken monkey said:


> 1153 N?
> I always thought the N watches had that dark grey but yours looks like a (very nice) deep blue.
> Guess that's my bit of learning for the day; that they used the same ref number for several different dials.
> 
> I think my head is a bit stuck from the earlier Valjoux watches where each ref was for a particular dial.
> 
> The S reference dials are the ones that keep catching my eye.
> 
> Thank you.


Changes color depending on the light, from blue to gray to black.


----------



## Chrischlh

Anyone with extra links for a Carrera WV215A which is the two tone model please let me know as I need these ASAP


----------



## Chrischlh

Do you still have this watch. Please let me know asap


----------



## Beckerman

Absolutely loving those 1153 Carreras. They had a blue one identical to this in the 50 years of the Carrera display at the Goodwood Festival of Speed this year - looked stunning in its little display case under lights. 

On the S vs N question, is the white sub-dial and tachy scale the N, and silver tachy with black sub-dials the S.


----------



## justbecauseIcan




----------



## Wisconsin Proud

back in the club.......


----------



## CautiousMum

Hi
I am brand newto WUS and this is my first post. Apologies in advance if I have chosen theincorrect thread, but I hope that some of you can offer some advice or send mein the right direction at least! I also apologise if my post is a bit longwinded......

We want to buy our son a Carrera Calibre 16 CV2014.BA0794 for his 21st birthday(in March 2014) - that is the model he has his heart set on, so debating thepros and cons of the model isn't the issue. Where and how to buy the watch isthe issue.

My husband andI were recently in the US on holidays and were told my a rep at a TAG storethat this specific model is no longer stocked in US TAG stores and that wewould need to source it from an AD. We did track it down in Chicagoat Macy's(albeit with the rubber band not the steel bracelet) but due to some confusionon our parts we weren't 100% convinced it was the right watch so wepassed.......

The best deal I can now find is (on line) from Authentic Watches in California (not an AD)for $2995 US ($3190 AUD). The next best deal is another on line seller(TimePiece store) for $3430 US ($3655 AUD) - the advantage of this offer isaccess to Australian based warranty repair service.

The cheapest I can find the watch retail in Australiais $4135 AUD, then itsfull list of $4550 AUD from TAG in Sydney.

So there is a reasonable amount of money to be saved if we are prepared toaccept the risk associated with buying on line from Authentic Watches (i.e.needing to post the watch back to them for any warranty repairs should thewatch malfunction). I've read a lot of reviews on Authentic Watches frommultiple sources and it's mainly positive; authenticity doesn't seem to be anissue but dissatisfaction with after sales service and warranty repairsgenerates some pretty aggressive complaints. Also there appears to be an upwardtrend in complaints over the past 12 months compared to an almost impeccablerecord prior to that (but that could be attributed to many things). However Iwas interested to see that Authentic Watches are only relatively new sellers(this year) on Chrono24 and that struck me as odd????

I have tried searching WUS for more threads on Authentic Watches but not hadmuch luck in terms of anything recent (but that could be lack of searchingskill on my part etc).

So finally to my questions:

1. Do you think the savings are worth the risk of buying from a non AD in the US?
2. Should I wait a bit longer and hope for further price reductions given thatthis model is on the way out in the US (of course I may miss out altogetherwith this strategy)?
3. Do I have to pay import duty if I buy the watch from Authentic Watches?(sorry if that's a naive question but I've never bought anything like this online before let alone from overseas)?

I would appreciate any advice you can offer from your experience as buyers ofthese beautiful watches.

Thanks
Sharon - a cautious mum!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

I would suggest calling Ace Jewelers. They sponsor this forum and may be able to answer your questions on price and import duties.

My personal opinion is they will give you a decent discount (not online price, but decent).

Your question basically boils down to is the warranty worth the price savings you get online. Some think it is but others like to buy from legit ADs. Its a personal question only you can answer.

Typically, in the US, discounts range from 0-30%, with most offering 15-20% off.

Good luck with your search. Its a great watch you have chosen.


----------



## gossler

Hi CautiosMum... I have purchased watches from both AD and online retailers... I have purchased from Jomashop this year, and 2010, Authenticwatches back in 2006, and thewatechery. fortunately I had good experiences all the those times.

I would always first recommend purchasing directly from an AD for peace of mind, I have to admint I was very nervous up till the point I received my watch, all was good from there after, as I never had any issues at all.

My recommendation is... you have to weigh in the savings and tax difference, I mean, for $400 difference on a $3,000 dls watch I would not hesitate and buy direct from an AD, but for $2,400 savings on my TAG Monaco, I definitely took the risk.... and would do it again.

FYI, I am pretty sure you will have to pay tax if you mail it home.... I live in Mexico 2hr away from USA, so I ship them to an address in USA, and I drive up to the border, and wear the watch back home..... I save 16% tax....


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

strap change


----------



## Coern

With a new strap and deployant from watchstrapworld.


----------



## Boost13

Here's my new arrival.... love it!


----------



## PrasadD

Boost13 said:


> Here's my new arrival.... love it!
> 
> View attachment 1239305


----------



## jokr82

And


----------



## kazrich

What have I got in common with the man wearing a tea cosy on his head ?



Yes you guessed it - A Carrera.

The cal 11 was the first automatic chronograph to market.
I recently bagged this 70's cal 12 version . Poor thing had lost some of it's lettering over the years 
but the rest is still looking pretty good.









The pictures fail to show just how bright the 70's Day - Glow orange second hand is - striking against the steel blue dial.
Recently tested the fully wound auto movement and it has a 44 hour power reserve whilst sitting on the table.
The winding crown is on the left side, so right handers need to hold the watch upside down like a fruit bat to wind it comfortably 
Mind you if it's worn regularly you don't need to wind it because it's automatic.


----------



## Pipe Dream

jokr82 said:


> And


Kiddo wait a few more years before borrowing your dad's watch. Till then stick with something more appropriate for your wrist size...

Marvel Spiderman Watch | eBay


----------



## Bravefish

Pipe Dream said:


> Kiddo wait a few more years before borrowing your dad's watch. Till then stick with something more appropriate for your wrist size...
> 
> Marvel Spiderman Watch | eBay


Your quite the Tag Heuer Troll, there is no need to be so derogatory to others.

Jokr I think I saw your PO post mine says hello, that 1887 is looking sweet, im liking your choices .

on a side note, do they have topshop/topman in Brazil? any chance of some PO/1887 side by side shots in the future? I'd love to see the comparison .


----------



## Pipe Dream

Bravefish said:


> Your quite the Tag Heuer Troll, there is no need to be so derogatory to others.
> 
> Jokr I think I saw your PO post mine says hello, that 1887 is looking sweet, im liking your choices .
> 
> on a side note, do they have topshop/topman in Brazil? any chance of some PO/1887 side by side shots in the future? I'd love to see the comparison .


What is this? padding on the back mandatory? The guy posted a picture, the watch looks ridiculous on his wrist, somebody better tell him. Otherwise i miss the point of this forum. "That 1887 is looking sweet" means what exactly? You're commenting on the watch like you havent seen it a million times before, like its different, like its something he made or contributed to. These are run of the mill watches for crying out loud why do they need to be commented on and praised? Without being able to comment on the photos themselves, and do so critically, this forum is just a circle jerk. Which it really is. I just didnt join the circle.


----------



## Terpits

Pipe Dream said:


> What is this? padding on the back mandatory? The guy posted a picture, the watch looks ridiculous on his wrist, somebody better tell him. Otherwise i miss the point of this forum. "That 1887 is looking sweet" means what exactly? You're commenting on the watch like you havent seen it a million times before, like its different, like its something he made or contributed to. These are run of the mill watches for crying out loud why do they need to be commented on and praised? Without being able to comment on the photos themselves, and do so critically, this forum is just a circle jerk. Which it really is. I just didnt join the circle.


I see a post of a watch I like, I will say it 'looks sweet'. Or something to that effect. Even if I had seen it a million times. Even on watches I own and I look at it and I will say it looks sweet. The guy wanted to wear the watch. I get the comment about the watch being too big (even if I didn't think it was). That's your opinion. But the link for a kid's watch? That was unnecessary. You take the circle out of the 'circle jerk'.


----------



## jrh1194

Hey Jokr82......That is a very nice Carrera. It looks fine on your wrist. Don't let anyone tell you any different. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dero

Pipe Dream said:


> What is this? padding on the back mandatory? The guy posted a picture, the watch looks ridiculous on his wrist, somebody better tell him. Otherwise i miss the point of this forum. "That 1887 is looking sweet" means what exactly? You're commenting on the watch like you havent seen it a million times before, like its different, like its something he made or contributed to. These are run of the mill watches for crying out loud why do they need to be commented on and praised? Without being able to comment on the photos themselves, and do so critically, this forum is just a circle jerk. Which it really is. I just didnt join the circle.


I've taken the liberty of going through your post history and given the evidence provided in front of me, I can only conclude that you are the southern end of a north bound horse.


----------



## Bravefish

Pipe Dream said:


> What is this? padding on the back mandatory? The guy posted a picture, the watch looks ridiculous on his wrist, somebody better tell him. Otherwise i miss the point of this forum. "That 1887 is looking sweet" means what exactly? You're commenting on the watch like you havent seen it a million times before, like its different, like its something he made or contributed to. These are run of the mill watches for crying out loud why do they need to be commented on and praised? Without being able to comment on the photos themselves, and do so critically, this forum is just a circle jerk. Which it really is. I just didnt join the circle.


That watch is great, it has a great history, a great movement, a great mix of sport and formal, its sweet, its irrelevant how many are made, 4 made or 4 million, a nice watch is a nice watch end of.

Now if he had asked about opinions on how it fits him, I would have commented on my 2 cents, but even tho he didn't ask I still took the time to go through his collection of pictures with some excellent timepieces, and thus knew what he likes and how he likes to wear them, you on the other hand clearly did not and just wanted a cheap shot.


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

The GC goes for a dip in the Gulf


----------



## philli

You're right, you didn't join the "circle" - just the "jerk" part.


----------



## Black5

CautiousMum said:


> Hi
> I am brand newto WUS and this is my first post. Apologies in advance if I have chosen theincorrect thread, but I hope that some of you can offer some advice or send mein the right direction at least! I also apologise if my post is a bit longwinded......
> 
> We want to buy our son a Carrera Calibre 16 CV2014.BA0794 for his 21st birthday(in March 2014) - that is the model he has his heart set on, so debating thepros and cons of the model isn't the issue. Where and how to buy the watch isthe issue.
> 
> My husband andI were recently in the US on holidays and were told my a rep at a TAG storethat this specific model is no longer stocked in US TAG stores and that wewould need to source it from an AD. We did track it down in Chicagoat Macy's(albeit with the rubber band not the steel bracelet) but due to some confusionon our parts we weren't 100% convinced it was the right watch so wepassed.......
> 
> The best deal I can now find is (on line) from Authentic Watches in California (not an AD)for $2995 US ($3190 AUD). The next best deal is another on line seller(TimePiece store) for $3430 US ($3655 AUD) - the advantage of this offer isaccess to Australian based warranty repair service.
> 
> The cheapest I can find the watch retail in Australiais $4135 AUD, then itsfull list of $4550 AUD from TAG in Sydney.
> 
> So there is a reasonable amount of money to be saved if we are prepared toaccept the risk associated with buying on line from Authentic Watches (i.e.needing to post the watch back to them for any warranty repairs should thewatch malfunction). I've read a lot of reviews on Authentic Watches frommultiple sources and it's mainly positive; authenticity doesn't seem to be anissue but dissatisfaction with after sales service and warranty repairsgenerates some pretty aggressive complaints. Also there appears to be an upwardtrend in complaints over the past 12 months compared to an almost impeccablerecord prior to that (but that could be attributed to many things). However Iwas interested to see that Authentic Watches are only relatively new sellers(this year) on Chrono24 and that struck me as odd????
> 
> I have tried searching WUS for more threads on Authentic Watches but not hadmuch luck in terms of anything recent (but that could be lack of searchingskill on my part etc).
> 
> So finally to my questions:
> 
> 1. Do you think the savings are worth the risk of buying from a non AD in the US?
> 2. Should I wait a bit longer and hope for further price reductions given thatthis model is on the way out in the US (of course I may miss out altogetherwith this strategy)?
> 3. Do I have to pay import duty if I buy the watch from Authentic Watches?(sorry if that's a naive question but I've never bought anything like this online before let alone from overseas)?
> 
> I would appreciate any advice you can offer from your experience as buyers ofthese beautiful watches.
> 
> Thanks
> Sharon - a cautious mum!


Where are you in Australia? Kogan has them now for $3429 AUD with free shipping. They are an Australian based company that is probably direct sourcing from overseas and drop-shipping, so they aren't an AD. Keep in mind that Tag Heuer has only one service centre in Australia that I am aware of, (In Sydney), and all the AD's will typically send watches back there for service and warranty work anyway. Typically this is at your own cost, albeit most AD's will not charge you for shipping and will aim to provide better service in this regard. (Mine offers free cleaning and re-sizing as often as I like - so I tend to let them rather than do it myself). TAG Heuer will honour the warranty on any genuine watch with genuine paperwork. Australian Consumer laws demand this. They don't have to give you the same service they give an AD though... If your concerns about service and warranty still apply and you prefer an AD, I've found it's not unusual to be able to buy Tag Heuer watches at least 20% below list. You just need to ask. I've found ANTON Jewellers in Melbourne will happily price match what you can buy from overseas, even matching Duty Free pricing on one piece I've bought from them recently. I'd be surprised if others won't do the same. Personally, I would happily pay a few hundred more to buy from an AD anyway because I like service.


----------



## Black5

kanguru said:


> Hope everyone enjoys their long weekend!


Where did you get the band? It looks a lot classier than the standard rubber band.


----------



## Kidcoton

Thought I'd join and post pics. CV2014. I tossed and turned for weeks over this one or the cv2010 - I even took the 2010 home, but the 2014 won out in the end and the AD didn't mind me swapping it. Thanks for looking. Steve.


----------



## Black5




----------



## ghost974

To all 1887 owner, I'm having a big issue that even Tag's repair center didn't even bother to check and repair during warranty.

Launch your chronograph for a few hours. Try to reset it and check the hour bottom-dial goes back to 0. Mine goes back only by half an hour. I had to do start/stop/reset several times. And after doing that, both button are now locked, I can see the blue column wheel blocked !!

I sent it to warranty back to Swizertland, and it's still doing the same !!!! RIDICULOUS !!!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

ghost974 said:


> To all 1887 owner, I'm having a big issue that even Tag's repair center didn't even bother to check and repair during warranty.
> 
> Launch your chronograph for a few hours. Try to reset it and check the hour bottom-dial goes back to 0. Mine goes back only by half an hour. I had to do start/stop/reset several times. And after doing that, both button are now locked, I can see the blue column wheel blocked !!
> 
> I sent it to warranty back to Swizertland, and it's still doing the same !!!! RIDICULOUS !!!


Obviously not repaired as it should be. Send it back until it is repaired correctly.


----------



## ghost974

Yeah, just sent back again. It's frustrating enough to not have my (only) watch on my wrist for a few weeks, I'm not happy having to do back and forth. They better fix it this time....


----------



## Gorman22

Just picked this bad boy with a white dial. How do you like yours? I'm excited for it


----------



## lastshotkid

The twins


----------



## ghost974

For whoever live in East Canada, if your watch is going to be sent to Toronto LVMH center, you're gonna have a bad time.

I sent for the second time in a row my 1887 for a broken chronograph, it came back in a worse condition, time and chronograph doesn't keep time a all, I don't mean seconds per day, I mean second per minute !!

Lots a abnormal behavior, like the chronograph stop completely, or when I change the time and turn the knob a few times, it isn't smooth.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I had a similar problem with the chrono, it would stop at 58 seconds of the first minute. Gave it to a local watchmaker who returned it still non-functional and then fixed it the second time around. It was out of warranty but at least I didn't have to send it away for many weeks or months as would be the case when sending it to Melbourne to TAG.

does your chrono stop at random or also at the end of the first minute (i.e. a problem with the cogs that turn over the minute hands of the chrono).


----------



## ghost974

My issue is different. Chronograph AND time is stopping for no reason. proof : Tag Heuer Carrera 1887 broken - YouTube

You can see that the left dial for the seconds is stopped. The knob is not pulled out. I just push the button and it starts back... a second time for the chronograph.

Do I need to mention that the second hand is not aligned to zero, or that there is round shaped marks inside the glass ? ...



justbecauseIcan said:


> I had a similar problem with the chrono, it would stop at 58 seconds of the first minute. Gave it to a local watchmaker who returned it still non-functional and then fixed it the second time around. It was out of warranty but at least I didn't have to send it away for many weeks or months as would be the case when sending it to Melbourne to TAG.
> 
> does your chrono stop at random or also at the end of the first minute (i.e. a problem with the cogs that turn over the minute hands of the chrono).


----------



## Pipe Dream

ghost974 said:


> My issue is different. Chronograph AND time is stopping for no reason. proof : Tag Heuer Carrera 1887 broken - YouTube
> 
> ...


did you wind it? my carrera behaves like that every monday morning.


----------



## Pipe Dream

ghost974 said:


> For whoever live in East Canada, if your watch is going to be sent to Toronto LVMH center, you're gonna have a bad time.
> 
> I sent for the second time in a row my 1887 for a broken chronograph, it came back in a worse condition, time and chronograph doesn't keep time a all, I don't mean seconds per day, I mean second per minute !!
> 
> Lots a abnormal behavior, like the chronograph stop completely, or when I change the time and turn the knob a few times, it isn't smooth.


i got a feeling that the good old 7750 tags will go up in value. but hey that's what you get a when a fashion company tries to make its own watch movement (not that 1887 is really tag's own design). it's a fiasco, i've been hearing this way too often about 1886. it's a half baked effort. they should have stayed with ETA.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Pipe Dream said:


> i got a feeling that the good old 7750 tags will go up in value. but hey that's what you get a when a fashion company tries to make its own watch movement (not that 1887 is really tag's own design). it's a fiasco, i've been hearing this way too often about 1886. it's a half baked effort. they should have stayed with ETA.


Maybe you've heard.....ETA is cutting back on customer deliveries and can't fill TAG's needs. TAG is preparing for the long term future and not have to rely on others. Will there be hiccups? Sure. But to say this is a "fiasco" is quite overblown.

Im really not sure why you continue to post here. I guess it makes you feel good?


----------



## ghost974

Sh** happens with new products, fine, I know I'm not lucky. Not even testing that a watch keep time after a full service, that is not acceptable. I won't have my watch for another few weeks for a 3rd round at the rep...destroy center.


----------



## Pipe Dream

ghost974 said:


> For whoever live in East Canada, if your watch is going to be sent to Toronto LVMH center, you're gonna have a bad time.
> 
> I sent for the second time in a row my 1887 for a broken chronograph, it came back in a worse condition.....


What do you expect sending your watch to handbag people? Did it at least come back smelling nice?


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Pipe Dream said:


> i got a feeling that the good old 7750 tags will go up in value.


Good, someone trade my CV2011 for an Omega PO please?


----------



## Luxurlife

I admire the carrera

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Calibre 16


----------



## donk

I've been looking for a dressier watch, and just joined the Carrera club.


----------



## martianaus

I've been a lurker here since God knows when. After years of working hard I finally got my First Carrera today. Carrera 1887 - 43mm Ceramic Bezel - Anthracite. I was torn between the black and the anthracite dial. But most of my watches have black dials already (F1, Oris Aquis, Luminox, etc.) so I gave the anthracite a go. The anthracite dial does stand out on a well lit room or in the outdoors specially when the sun's ray hits on it. Different angles have different shades so it contributes to its dynamic effect.


----------



## denmanproject

Sold my day-date and picked up this beauty! Carrera upgrade! b-)


----------



## denmanproject

martianaus said:


> I've been a lurker here since God knows when. After years of working hard I finally got my First Carrera today. Carrera 1887 - 43mm Ceramic Bezel - Anthracite. I was torn between the black and the anthracite dial. But most of my watches have black dials already (F1, Oris Aquis, Luminox, etc.) so I gave the anthracite a go. The anthracite dial does stand out on a well lit room or in the outdoors specially when the sun's ray hits on it. Different angles have different shades so it contributes to its dynamic effect.
> 
> View attachment 1300354


Very nice!


----------



## martianaus

denmanproject said:


> Sold my day-date and picked up this beauty! Carrera upgrade! b-)


Classy watch. Hopefully someday I'll be able to add this type of watches to my collection.


----------



## denmanproject

martianaus said:


> Classy watch. Hopefully someday I'll be able to add this type of watches to my collection.


You're off to a great start with that 1887 !


----------



## viraj.maocha

I just bought the same watch when i was cruising thru Bahamas. If you don't mind me asking how much you paid for it as I kinda feel like I was overcharged.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

martianaus said:


> I've been a lurker here since God knows when. After years of working hard I finally got my First Carrera today. Carrera 1887 - 43mm Ceramic Bezel - Anthracite. I was torn between the black and the anthracite dial. But most of my watches have black dials already (F1, Oris Aquis, Luminox, etc.) so I gave the anthracite a go. The anthracite dial does stand out on a well lit room or in the outdoors specially when the sun's ray hits on it. Different angles have different shades so it contributes to its dynamic effect.
> 
> View attachment 1300354


Awesome watch! I agree about the color - just perfect!


----------



## 92hatchattack

I may be getting a Carrera 300 SLR Limited Edition crono with the 1887 as a service award from work. I was wondering how hard would it be to flip this thing in a fast sale for around $3000, brand new never worn with papers? Tag Heuer Carrera 300 SLR Chronograph Mens Wristwatch Model: CAR2112.FC6267

I'd love to flip this watch for the money and then use my employee discount to step up to one of the new Carreras with the calibre 36 in it.... Mmmmmm What do you guys think?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

92hatchattack said:


> I may be getting a Carrera 300 SLR Limited Edition crono with the 1887 as a service award from work. I was wondering how hard would it be to flip this thing in a fast sale for around $3000, brand new never worn with papers? Tag Heuer Carrera 300 SLR Chronograph Mens Wristwatch Model: CAR2112.FC6267
> 
> I'd love to flip this watch for the money and then use my employee discount to step up to one of the new Carreras with the calibre 36 in it.... Mmmmmm What do you guys think?


While thats an attractive price for this watch (retail $5700???) the big concern is that to me the watch has a love/hate reaction becuase of the color combo itself excludes alot of buyers. These watches arent rare and are available without much searching. On the positive side, I would assume full warranty and the nearly 50% off retail.

Why is it that this particular model was chosen for you?


----------



## 92hatchattack

Wisconsin Proud said:


> While thats an attractive price for this watch (retail $5700???) the big concern is that to me the watch has a love/hate reaction becuase of the color combo itself excludes alot of buyers. These watches arent rare and are available without much searching. On the positive side, I would assume full warranty and the nearly 50% off retail.
> 
> Why is it that this particular model was chosen for you?


There are others to choose from, but they are lesser watches really. The only other attractive watch on the list really is a silverstone, and I already have one.  Yes a full warranty card should be included when I recieve it. Worst case is I end up keeping the watch which is still a win being that its free. But I;d love to be able to sell it and use the money to buy a new Carrera with the el primero or maybe the CAR2014.FC6235....Both of those watches are pure sex in person. Pictures do not do them justice at all. It sucks handling these watches all the time and not owning one! Haha!


----------



## dragonwang

I upgraded my 13-year old TAG 200 Meters Professional Watch to this. I LOVE IT!


----------



## 92hatchattack

^^^ Congrats! This is the watch I was just talking about in my post above! LOL.


----------



## mauibreeze

jokr82 said:


> Congrats Mate, Mine says Hi, and I agree with you, Iam so Happy with this maginifc watch!


Looks good, you like it nice and snug like me.


----------



## Bopper

Picked up two for our 15th Wedding Anniversary.


----------



## Shermanpeh

Hello everyone,

Just joined the forum and hope I can be a part of this club!

Here's my 2007 TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 5:


----------



## maccaninja

Hi Guys, 
Was wondering if any you have seen this watch tag-heuer carrera black mother of pearl watch model: CV201P.BA0794
would love to know what you think about it if you already own it??
Thanks


----------



## 92hatchattack

EDITED BY MODERATING TEAM:

PLEASE, no "FOR SALE" posts, mentions, intentions, or signs in the regular forums. As moderators, we have come to realize these posts do clog up the threads, and move the focus off the subjects. Please advertise ANY sale in the proper forum for that: "Private Sellers and Sponsors".

Thank you and enjoy the forum !


----------



## enricodepaoli

NICE !! Did she like it ?? Congrats and welcome to the forum.



Bopper said:


> Picked up two for our 15th Wedding Anniversary.
> View attachment 1307436
> 
> View attachment 1307437
> 
> View attachment 1307438


----------



## 92hatchattack

92hatchattack said:


> EDITED BY MODERATING TEAM:
> 
> PLEASE, no "FOR SALE" posts, mentions, intentions, or signs in the regular forums. As moderators, we have come to realize these posts do clog up the threads, and move the focus off the subjects. Please advertise ANY sale in the proper forum for that: "Private Sellers and Sponsors".
> 
> Thank you and enjoy the forum !


Sorry, didnt mean to start any trouble! Should have read the rules! o|


----------



## enricodepaoli

92hatchattack said:


> Sorry, didnt mean to start any trouble! Should have read the rules! o|


No problem. Thanks for the kind reply and enjoy the forum!


----------



## Shermanpeh

It seems like my carrera calibre 5 is losing about 4 seconds a day and gains 2 seconds overnight. It is normal? Should I get it regulated?


----------



## 92hatchattack

Shermanpeh said:


> It seems like my carrera calibre 5 is losing about 4 seconds a day and gains 2 seconds overnight. It is normal? Should I get it regulated?


Im not a pro when it comes to mechanical movements, But I would guess that the results you are seeing have to do with the position your wrist spends most of the day in, and the position that you lay your watch to rest overnight. So are you saying that within a 24 hour period you are only loosing 2 seconds per day? Normaly when regulating youd preffer a watch to run fast instead of slow, but anying under +/- 1 minute per week for a mechanical movement is usually regarded as pretty decent...


----------



## geoffbot

Shermanpeh said:


> It seems like my carrera calibre 5 is losing about 4 seconds a day and gains 2 seconds overnight. It is normal? Should I get it regulated?


Perfectly normal - well within cosc standard (which are almost as tight as it gets).


----------



## paul2241

First post on watchuseek, just got this from my fiancé. I'm very excited, needless to say!






more detailed pictures to come!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bopper

enricodepaoli said:


> NICE !! Did she like it ?? Congrats and welcome to the forum.


She did. She has worn it every day since I gave it to her on Dec 4. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## enricodepaoli

That's great !!! You must feel as happy as she, everytime you see her wearing it ! Congrats again.



Bopper said:


> She did. She has worn it every day since I gave it to her on Dec 4. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Shermanpeh

Hmm when wearing during day for about 12 hours, it loses about 4 secs. I will leave it on my table with the dial up for about 12 hours as well and it gains 2 secs. Thanks man, I think don't have to get it regulated then!


----------



## RC927

Here is my entry


----------



## jumpman23

My first Tag.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

those newer Carrera models (applied logo onwards) look so much more blingy than the older models, they almost look like the sometimes over-the-top fakes to me. 

I must say that I like older models much more for that same reason. Will be selling my CV2011 nonetheless, have fallen out of love with what I thought to be the best looking watch many years ago.


----------



## geoffbot

justbecauseIcan said:


> those newer Carrera models (applied logo onwards) look so much more blingy than the older models, they almost look like the sometimes over-the-top fakes to me.
> 
> I must say that I like older models much more for that same reason. Will be selling my CV2011 nonetheless, have fallen out of love with what I thought to be the best looking watch many years ago.


I agree - my cv2010 is still my favorite in the range


----------



## louscamaro91

My grand carrera


----------



## woundedtiger40

Do I qualify to enter in this club with my newly bought Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2


----------



## denmanproject

My GC b-)


----------



## pronstar

New to the club (and the forums)...here's my CV2011.


----------



## Shermanpeh

I'm experiencing great time keeping on my Carrera Calibre 5 movement. However, I noticed that my Crown is pretty "rough" to wind. Anyone else experience it as well?


----------



## gossler

Hello, I was at my local AD today, and saw this beautiful exclusive Carrera for Mexico. I dont think it has ever been posted on this thread. The only real difference is the red rings, and red markers al 12, and 6. also the word "Panamericana" below the Carrera logo.


----------



## gossler

Also, I wanted to renew my membership to the Carrera Club. this is my third Tag Heuer Carrera, and it is by far my favorite watch out of all my collection. I will try to get a CARRERA family portrait later with a better camera.


----------



## gossler

More photos


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Nice collection!! Love the C1 as well!


----------



## Black5

Experimenting with a different band to the standard rubber.


----------



## squisito

These are some that have passed by me, the last two you can find in the sales forum:


----------



## gossler

I had some time on my hands, and decided to photograph my Carreras...







The Monaco felt left out so he joined in,


----------



## gossler

and this is my current favorite watch with my favorite clock...








And here are some of my automatic watches in their usual resting place, just a regular winder I got on Amazon...


----------



## geoffbot

Cool clock dude


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

wow...nice collection!!


----------



## mybraveface

very nice collection! super...


----------



## jbhoo

my Carrera Heritage


----------



## jbhoo

my Goodwood festival of speed edition


----------



## El Mariachi

I've been viewing this forum for quite a while as merely a fan, when I recently got married and received my first Tag as a gift from my wife.

Can't explain how proud I am to be an owner.

I hope it's the start to building a nice collection over the coming years.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I'm out of the club.

Just sold my Carrera.

Farewell...


----------



## Flypower

Mine


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

I *need* a new Carrera with the 1969 Caliber. Can't wait till this watch comes out. Like this:


----------



## dero

Chief F1 Fan said:


> I *need* a new Carrera with the 1969 Caliber. Can't wait till this watch comes out. Like this:
> 
> _image_


If I could trade my 1887 for a 1969 I would do so in a heartbeat. I love the implementation of the date window. The whole dial looks so much more balanced with the 3-6-9 layout and having the ability to land the necessary logos right smack bang in the centre of the dial. It's thinner as well... just not totally sold on the 43mm size though. I quite like the 1887's 41mm size. Guess I could get used to it.


----------



## whitter45

Does Grand Carrera count in this thread


DSC_3551 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_4316 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_4321 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## bamagrad03

Love the new Carrera 1887s. Here's mine:


----------



## drunken monkey

That_* is*_ a good looking dial.
I've always been a fan of sunburst dials no matter who makes them although the graduated sunburst brown on the 300SLR still ranks as my favourite execution of it.


----------



## rrustria9

Here is mine... My first real watch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamagrad03

rrustria9 said:


> Here is mine... My first real watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha wow I'd say that qualifies. Gorgeous.


----------



## pronstar

^^^ I think I may have a new favorite


----------



## rrustria9

gossler said:


> Hello, I was at my local AD today, and saw this beautiful exclusive Carrera for Mexico. I dont think it has ever been posted on this thread. The only real difference is the red rings, and red markers al 12, and 6. also the word "Panamericana" below the Carrera logo.
> 
> View attachment 1337507


Beautiful! I love the touch of red on this one... Im drooling over it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

I saw this at another AD, with a little ad that explained this LE watch. There will be only 250 watches like this.


----------



## Ates

Hi all,

I have just purchased my first TAG today. It is CAR2014 BA0796. What do you think about this watch?


----------



## pronstar

Ates said:


> What do you think about this watch?


I think I'd be proud to wear that one my wrist. Looks great!


----------



## pronstar

Ates said:


> What do you think about this watch?


I think I'd be proud to wear that one my wrist. Looks great!


----------



## pronstar

Ates said:


> What do you think about this watch?


I think I'd be proud to wear that one my wrist. Looks great!


----------



## Ates

pronstar - Thank you so much.!


----------



## Gregarooni

I have fallen in love with the TAG Heuer brand and have a fairly big collection of their products and merchandise. But it all started with a Carrera.

My first ever proper watch purchase and it was from a jeweller at Barbados airport. Carrera Calibre 16 CV2011. Silver face with grey main and inner bezels.










My next Carrera purchase was this Grand Carrera Calibre 8 GMT RS Grande Date WA5112, imported from the states which came in a special box with spare rubber strap and strap removing tool.










And my most recent purchase, Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS Limited Edition 1/250 CAV511H with carbon fibre effect dial.










Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk

TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS Limited Edition 1/250
TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 8 GMT RS Grande Date
TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16
Breitling Superocean Steelfish


----------



## EverOne

All your Carreras looks superb and elegant, congrats!


----------



## manindesert

So, I'm on business in the states, my boss gave me a Tag Carrera because he knows I like my watches.......turns out to be a fake (he didn't know). But being over here and knowing that the watches are cheaper than in Europe, I have just ended up buying the Carrera Calibre 1887 Auto Chrono in 41mm, just couldn't help myself!! I went for the black face, silver hands as it looks more refined and understated. For those who are questioning whether to buy from Authenticwatches.com, I can say that their customer service was excellent. I ordered, and after confirming my identity and card (I'm from Ireland), they shipped next day to my hotel in Kentucky. The only mistake they made was putting a Calibre 16 Instruction book in with the Original presentation box.

I would have liked getting a 43mm model of carrera but with small wrists it would have looked a bit too 'bling' for me and I didn't fancy wearing my jeans around my thighs à la gangster!!


----------



## imagwai

Congrats. You forgot the photos, though 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancayve

Ates said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just purchased my first TAG today. It is CAR2014 BA0796. What do you think about this watch?
> 
> View attachment 1361282


Excellent choice. Received my first yesterday also. Threw the leather on to protect the bracelet (sad, I know).


----------



## AM5IDAS

Check my Carrera Monaco Grand Prix limited edition!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregarooni

AM5IDAS said:


> Check my Carrera Monaco Grand Prix limited edition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A fantastic looking watch, and in my new favourite colour scheme: black with red accents

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk

TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 LE 1/250
TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 8 GMT Grande Date
TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16
Breitling Superocean Steelfish


----------



## spronston

Going to pop on my 1887 for a hot start to February (107°F forecast).


----------



## Ates

So as you know my watch is Calibre 1887 and classic. So I want to buy one more Tag as i can not wear it all the time. What do you recommend? This will be my second watch.


----------



## pronstar

AM5IDAS said:


> Check my Carrera Monaco Grand Prix limited edition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting ...
There's the Carrera line.
There's the Monaco line.
And yours is a Carrera Monaco Special Edition.

That's cool.


----------



## beeman101

Mine........I love Carreras.......Somehow missed this thread !!
must do better pics soon


----------



## Chops33

Just bought my cv2013-3 a few days ago. This is my first TH and my first watch over $500. I love it. The Carrera line had me at hello. Can anyone answer this - I've seen a lot of cv2013 models, but what's the difference between the 2013, 2013-1, -2 and -3? Just curious.


----------



## Chops33

Gorgeous


----------



## Chops33

Sorry about the web photo above.


----------



## beeman101

Nice Carrera


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Chops33 said:


> Just bought my cv2013-3 a few days ago. This is my first TH and my first watch over $500. I love it. The Carrera line had me at hello. Can anyone answer this - I've seen a lot of cv2013 models, but what's the difference between the 2013, 2013-1, -2 and -3? Just curious.


they made a few minor changes. water resistance went from 50 to 100m , cutout rotor, etc . essentially the same watch


----------



## Chops33

Wisconsin Proud said:


> they made a few minor changes. water resistance went from 50 to 100m , cutout rotor, etc . essentially the same watch


Thx


----------



## El Mariachi




----------



## AM5IDAS

My first Tag! Loved it so much that I had to buy another! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secrethouse92




----------



## 1887

I have wanted this watch since I first saw details about it.

Today, I finally picked up my new Jack Heuer 80th Limited Edition, from my AD, Wallace Bishop in the Queen St. Mall, Brisbane QLD. I got the last one, and I am very happy not to have missed out. 










I asked the Manager, if he could take a picture of me wearing the watch, before I left the store, since I don't have the means to capture an image. He was happy to oblige.


----------



## AM5IDAS

Congratulations mate! It's a lovely watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1887

AM5IDAS said:


> Congratulations mate! It's a lovely watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.

I will not be selling this watch, ever.


----------



## AM5IDAS

1887 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I will not be selling this watch, ever.


I don't blame you! It's a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dero

1887 said:


> I have wanted this watch since I first saw details about it.
> 
> Today, I finally picked up my new Jack Heuer 80th Limited Edition, from my AD, Wallace Bishop in the Queen St. Mall, Brisbane QLD. I got the last one, and I am very happy not to have missed out.


Congratulations on your purchase. It looks lovely.

Did you happen to go to the TAG Heuer boutique on the corner of Elizabeth and Edward Street? I went there as it tuned out on the 3rd day after it'd opened. They had a number of limited edition watches in there. The JH80th was one of them. Monaco V4 and one other now that I can't remember.


----------



## redplastictrees

woundedtiger40 said:


> Do I qualify to enter in this club with my newly bought Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2
> 
> View attachment 1332564


Very nice, that's a sweet looking watch.


----------



## AM5IDAS

redplastictrees said:


> Very nice, that's a sweet looking watch.


This is my favourite grand Carrera model! What a beauty! Congratulations! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

nice vintage look on theat Carrerra |>


----------



## Simon-77

My first real Tag Heuer ended up to be a Carrera CAR2A80.FC6237. It is nice and comfortable.


----------



## beeman101

Me Likey !!
Carerra chrono in black pvd ...:-!


----------



## Simon-77

beeman101 said:


> Me Likey !!
> Carerra chrono in black pvd ...:-!


Thanks! I was worried about 1887 after reading some posts that the chrono is not resetting to zero, but this watch is fine. I already ran the Chrono for 4 hours and the hour hand did reset just fine. Now, I am testing to see if the power reserve is maintained.


----------



## beeman101

Simon-77 said:


> Thanks! I was worried about 1887 after reading some posts that the chrono is not resetting to zero, but this watch is fine. I already ran the Chrono for 4 hours and the hour hand did reset just fine. Now, I am testing to see if the power reserve is maintained.


Great !
How much is the power reserve on this...48 hours?


----------



## Simon-77

I think all 1887 movements should be the same. About 50 hours? I am not shooting for the max. If it doesn't die in 24 hours then it sure is fine


----------



## donkii

Bombing some pictures on you guys of my Heuer Carrera 510.523 from -84
Actually on it's way being sold :/


----------



## imagwai

donkii - nice-looking watch! Are you able to advise where you got the brown perforated strap from?


----------



## AM5IDAS

Simon-77 said:


> My first real Tag Heuer ended up to be a Carrera CAR2A80.FC6237. It is nice and comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 1383350
> 
> 
> View attachment 1383351


WOW! Great looking model! Congrats!


----------



## donkii

imagwai said:


> donkii - nice-looking watch! Are you able to advise where you got the brown perforated strap from?


Hi and thanks 

A fellow forum member on a Swedish watch forum made it for me. Payed around $30 incl. shipping.

/daniel


----------



## oviraicov

Hello!
Please let me know what carrera is this one and what can be the market value. Thanks.


----------



## beeman101

Not allowed to ask for market valuations on the forums threads. You could however do a search in the sales forums

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oviraicov

Ok. Please let me know what model is this one. The ones that I have found on internet are carrera 45 but they have a white inside bezel. Thanks.


----------



## imagwai

Beeman, that's not correct. You ARE allowed to ask for valuations and you ARE allowed to provide one, but it is not generally advised as it's unlikely that a valuation done by photo alone would be accurate or agreed upon. Ballparks are fine though providing everyone understands the limitations.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

imagwai said:


> Beeman, that's not correct. You ARE allowed to ask for valuations and you ARE allowed to provide one, but it is not generally advised as it's unlikely that a valuation done by photo alone would be accurate or agreed upon. Ballparks are fine though providing everyone understands the limitations.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I stand corrected sir. I thought it was not allowed as insinuated in another thread. 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imagwai

Yes, the oft-repeated line is "we don't do valuations", but it's not prohibited by the forum rules (just ill-advised)


----------



## wid-watch

Nice pics to everyone! Finally I can join the Carrera Club!

I always want it a TAG Carrera Chrono since I saw one for the first time when I was 20 (ten years ago). Now I can say I`m a proud owner of a Carrera Chrono Cal. 1887.

I got it last thursday and this is the pic when I took it out of the box and started winding it for the very first time!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

simple elegance . nice snag


----------



## beeman101

A beaut. Congrats

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mancayve

Great choice. I love that watch.


----------



## sjbroadhead

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb

imagwai said:


> Yes, the oft-repeated line is "we don't do valuations", but it's not prohibited by the forum rules (just ill-advised)


Ill advised because it is often wrong and difficult to do correctly so strongly discouraged. Besides, values change a lot depending on market conditions. So looking at something from several months (and years) ago will often give folks the wrong idea.

Besides, folks can do their own homework! LOL


----------



## DesiHype

Hello All -

This is my first official post on the forum. Have been a member for a while and have been browsing for even longer. I bought this Tag Heuer (CV2010) after I had graduated from university, two months after I got my first "real" job, and as a birthday gift for myself (in 2012). This one is going to be a keeper for me as it is the first watch in my luxury watch collection. I bought it with the steel bracelet. Just last week ordered a leather band and clasp from Tag Heuer directly. Excited to give this watch a fresh look and be able to interchange between bands and straps!


----------



## DesiHype

ASaini750 said:


> Hello All -
> 
> This is my first official post on the forum. Have been a member for a while and have been browsing for even longer. I bought this Tag Heuer (CV2010) after I had graduated from university, two months after I got my first "real" job, and as a birthday gift for myself (in 2012). This one is going to be a keeper for me as it is the first watch in my luxury watch collection. I bought it with the steel bracelet. Just last week ordered a leather band and clasp from Tag Heuer directly. Excited to give this watch a fresh look and be able to interchange between bands and straps!
> 
> View attachment 1392048


Just got the leather strap and clasp put on. I love the new look and the watch will def get some more wrist time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

Looks great on the strap!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh__Tan

Hi Everyone!
Kicking off my first post with a picture of my V2


----------



## Chester Daniel

Just started getting into watches. I already own 3 Movado watches that were gifts from my fiancee. Nothing nothing about watches, I thought Movado was crazy luxurious to the point I didn't want to wear them to work as I'm in healthcare and my wrist always hits into things when I'm on the run. Went to my local jeweler and this watch caught my eye thinking it would be great for work as it has a stop watch so I can time my treatments with patients....jeweler said this is definitely not a work watch and hands it to me to try on..my jaw def dropped when I saw the price tag as I wasn't aware it would be that much...let alone the name Tag Heuer
End up buying it


----------



## mhwilton

Hi all! Just joined today after being a reader of the forums for a few months. Didn't think I could post until I had something Worth sharing, well now here it is!


----------



## imagwai

mhwilton said:


> Hi all! Just joined today after being a reader of the forums for a few months. Didn't think I could post until I had something Worth sharing, well now here it is!


Congrats but what model number is that?


----------



## Kaosabir

Hello, i finally sealed the deal today and bought a brand new Carrera. Now after stalking this forum for a while i want to share my joy:


























and a family photo









hope i can join the club now


----------



## JES1

imagwai said:


> Congrats but what model number is that?


CAR2210. I'm wearing mine right now. Great watch, love the vintage details and size (39mm I believe?).

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhwilton

imagwai said:


> Congrats but what model number is that?


Imagwai, its a CAR2210.


----------



## romaf06

My V3


----------



## drunken monkey

mhwilton said:


> Hi all! Just joined today after being a reader of the forums for a few months. Didn't think I could post until I had something Worth sharing, well now here it is!


never managed to get one of these in my hands.
I've read conflicting reports on the size of it.

Can you confirm whether it is 39mm or 41mm?


----------



## mhwilton

drunken monkey said:


> never managed to get one of these in my hands.
> I've read conflicting reports on the size of it.
> 
> Can you confirm whether it is 39mm or 41mm?


drunken monkey, its 39mm.


----------



## drunken monkey

mhwilton said:


> drunken monkey, its 39mm.


thank you.
that's just moved this one up the list...


----------



## EverOne

Simon-77 said:


> My first real Tag Heuer ended up to be a Carrera CAR2A80.FC6237. It is nice and comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 1383350
> 
> 
> View attachment 1383351


What a beautifull watch, my favourite Tag Heuer. Enjoy with health!
PS: Can you make it more photos to see the date when it's not changing?


----------



## martin_blank

New strap for my 3147 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

interesting model. Dont believe Ive seen that one before.


----------



## beeman101

martin_blank said:


> New strap for my 3147
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I second that. would like to know the model as well....
Very nice looking vintage. The web says manual wind. Is that true?


----------



## hannya_life

New to watches/ the forum. Here is my first of many watches to come; Grand Carrera Calibre 8 :-!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

nice Cal 8. enjoy!


----------



## martin_blank

Thanks guys...yes its a manual (has the Landeron movement) and I believe its from 64'...its pretty much my daily wear for the last 2 years


----------



## enricodepaoli

The 36mm Carrera is a CLASSY daily wear ! Love it.



martin_blank said:


> Thanks guys...yes its a manual (has the Landeron movement) and I believe its from 64'...its pretty much my daily wear for the last 2 years


----------



## PrasadD

Beautiful and Elegant


----------



## MonkeyKing888

My first TAG ?









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyKing888

sorry guys, something went wrong with the image sizes using tapatalk...


----------



## Kaosabir

well today i couldnt help myself and had to get this beauty. thats 2 carreras in 1 month, got a ban for buying watches for the rest of the year by the mistress...


----------



## nox

Great pictures, in my opinion one of the most beautiful watches in the TAG Heuer range!



Kaosabir said:


> well today i couldnt help myself and had to get this beauty. thats 2 carreras in 1 month, got a ban for buying watches for the rest of the year by the mistress...


----------



## doug1956

I just bought my first Tag Heuer watch. It is a 41 mm Carrera 5 day-date. 
I think this might be a fairly new model. 
I liked the 41 mm size-- it just had a bit more presence
than the 39 mm. I think it is a very clean and elegant design.


----------



## Nathan.r007

Hey everyone!

First time posting here, found this site recently and it's really been catching my interest! So much to learn about the watch world, it's great!

I just recently received a gift from my parents, my first Grand Carrera (Second Tag Heuer though) and wanted to learn more about it from you guys! 

I wanted to know more about it... how good of a watch do I have here? how old is it? Is Calibre 8 good? I'm not completely new to the world of watches... I have an everyday Tissot, Formula 1 Tag, and my favorite Omega Seamaster 007 Edition from 2006 (Love this one)

I wanted some more insight on this piece and see what everyone thought about it. I haven't received it yet, my parents just sent me a few pictures of it since I'm away at school right now in NY... it was a 22nd B-day/early college graduation present... I had originally been eyeing the regular Carrera sport... so this was a really nice surprise. I like the Grand Carrera a lot more then the regular!

It has a brown face, with brown leather strap and also came with a metal band.

Let me know what you guys think and tell me a little more about this watch! I'm excited to learn.

I posted my own thread few days ago but not many responded so i'm trying in here!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Hi Nathan,

Thanks for joining in and for sharing your story, passion and photos. Well, I am a bit biased, needless to say, but your parents had very good taste. What a nice piece they got you. Congratulations. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## AM5IDAS

What a beauty! Congratulations mate!


----------



## dotti

just replaced this:








with this:


----------



## Blitz1860

Hi everyone! I have just purchased a Heuer Carrera Re-Edition from 2001 so I hope I qualify for the club! I bought it from a boutique in London, it came with it's original box, outer box, all paper work including the original international warranty card confirming that it was first sold in Germany in 2001. It also has 2 service receipts from Tag Heuer the last one being in 2012. It's original strap is long gone but it is currently fitted with a Hirsch Leather strap with White stitching which suits it perfectly, luckily it still has the Heuer Buckle!


----------



## Kaosabir

I know i wrote the misses said no more watches this year but i had such a good month she agreed to this one when she saw it in the AD display. So here is my new Jack Heuer Carrera 50th Anniversary bullhead:


----------



## enricodepaoli

Blitz1860 said:


> Hi everyone! I have just purchased a Heuer Carrera Re-Edition from 2001 so I hope I qualify for the club! I bought it from a boutique in London, it came with it's original box, outer box, all paper work including the original international warranty card confirming that it was first sold in Germany in 2001. It also has 2 service receipts from Tag Heuer the last one being in 2012. It's original strap is long gone but it is currently fitted with a Hirsch Leather strap with White stitching which suits it perfectly, luckily it still has the Heuer Buckle!


Very nice option ! More than qualified and very welcome. Thanks for posting, enjoy the classic Heuer and the forum !


----------



## dreamer_toons

doug1956 said:


> I just bought my first Tag Heuer watch. It is a 41 mm Carrera 5 day-date.
> I think this might be a fairly new model.
> I liked the 41 mm size-- it just had a bit more presence
> than the 39 mm. I think it is a very clean and elegant design.
> View attachment 1432693


Nice watch.

I just bought the small brother of it, the 39mm model without the day display.


----------



## ChunkyMunkyLuva

How have been people selling on Carrera's? I'm looking in getting one (as my first 'proper' watch), but want one that will at least hold its value (also going second hand..).


----------



## Blitz1860

enricodepaoli said:


> Very nice option ! More than qualified and very welcome. Thanks for posting, enjoy the classic Heuer and the forum !


Thank you!


----------



## Chops33

P


----------



## Chops33

Showing off the watches. Carrera 2013 on the left. Bulova on the right


----------



## soontae0117

my old carrera cv2010

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyp46

Hello! Apologies for the not so great pic, but this is my Carrera Chronograph 1887 - absolutely love it, BUT, this one has now been replaced for a new one due to the AR coating randomly rubbing off. The worst part of this is that my second 1887 is back at TAG as the AR coating has started to come off that one too. I'm pretty new to this forum but if anyone can point me to any info of other cases then I'd be interested in seeing them!

I really don't want to have to exchange for another style as I love the new fascia compared to Cal 16, so I'm just going to have to sit this one out and wait for TAG's report!


----------



## Blitz1860

Does any one know if the Heuer Carrera automatic Re-editions from 2000-2002 have Heuer signed Rotors on the movement or are they signed TAG Heuer? Or are they even blank? I know the movement itself is an ETA-2824-2 or a similar variant.
I'm just curious as every part of the watch externally says Heuer. The dial, crown, case back, heck even the box it came in! Did TAG take this level of detail internally too?

Any answers or thoughts would be really appreciated


----------



## Kid_A

this is super classic piece....



Blitz1860 said:


> Hi everyone! I have just purchased a Heuer Carrera Re-Edition from 2001 so I hope I qualify for the club! I bought it from a boutique in London, it came with it's original box, outer box, all paper work including the original international warranty card confirming that it was first sold in Germany in 2001. It also has 2 service receipts from Tag Heuer the last one being in 2012. It's original strap is long gone but it is currently fitted with a Hirsch Leather strap with White stitching which suits it perfectly, luckily it still has the Heuer Buckle!


----------



## pacifichrono




----------



## 6string

Hi all first post here,

It has been enjoyable looking through this thread, now I can contribute with my new purchase! Am very pleased have been looking for one for a while. A great all rounder.

Ryan


----------



## Alan_F

A 2010 of my very own... 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jfi2ee

Decided to buy the 1887

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f3o7dut6p72gg99/IMG_20140502_152312.jpg


----------



## JoshDunc

Well I have officially joined the Carrera club! My Carrera will be in on Tuesday. I had Tourneau, an AD, overnight ship it so it'll be shipped Monday! Sorry the bad picture but I will post more on Tuesday!










Tag Heuer Carrera


----------



## merkyworks

My Carrera 1887 ( CAR2A10), I love this watch!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Nice pick up!

The new 1887 ceramics are a step up and the refresh from the Cal 16 works very well.

Enjoy!


----------



## romaf06

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## danj81

hello. i was wondering if anyone knows where i can customise my carrera? 
thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## JWNY

Good morning guys,

Weekend is here


----------



## azizbham

Im new to this forum and hoping to get everyone's input.
I currently have a TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 8 GMT, I am selling it and got offered $1500. I do not have the box papers. In your opinion is this a good price? Should I hold out for more? Any overall tips.


----------



## AussieAlex

Here are a couple of shots of my mid-1970's Carrera.


----------



## romaf06

One of the few Chronograph designs I actually like  Gave mine a quick clean!


----------



## sickened1

Had to register to join this club. Just got this a few weeks ago.

Carrera Calibre 8 GMT

















I think my next one is going to be a Link Calibre 16 Chronograph. I saw it when I went to buy the Carrera.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

romaf06 said:


> View attachment 1492577
> 
> 
> One of the few Chronograph designs I actually like  Gave mine a quick clean!


No words can describe that picture!!


----------



## romaf06

Wisconsin Proud said:


> No words can describe that picture!!


Thank you  it is a lovely watch and I enjoy wearing it very much. A controversial history regarding its movement but for me, a credor movement is actually a positive thing!

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## opinian

Checking in with my 1964 Re-edition.


----------



## Tball2386

I just picked this 1887 up last month. I am really enjoying it!


----------



## ChicagoFrog

The newest addition to the family: 1964 Carrera 3647S with beautiful patina.


----------



## chas1723

Just joined the forum. My Carrera that I have had about a year.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## argilag




----------



## toi

Picked this one up last week from friends & family sale


----------



## Harley_Charley

Is $5440 out the door a good price on a new CARRERA CALIBRE 1887 AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH 43MM: CAR2013.BA0799

I purchased this watch from an AD, serial # is etched on the back, TAG warranty card, TAG box, TAG manual and all that good stuff was included. Bar code was sealed and opened in front of me.

I was originally going to buy from www.authenticwatches.com but was scared to purchase a fake. I read some scary info about the site and all the bad warranty and customer service issues, etc so paid more for piece of mind and TAG AD backing should something go wrong with it.

Any input, suggestions or criticism is welcome.


----------



## gossler

Being as you all ready bough it, there is really not much to say. What you did is perfectly understandable, as buying from an AD does gives peace of mind. 

Enjoy your watch!


----------



## Harley_Charley

gossler said:


> Being as you all ready bough it, there is really not much to say.


True but I'm curious what others have paid from an AD (without calling out the AD though).


----------



## jimmy182

Just bought my first TAG. It's this one: CARRERA CALIBRE S 1/100TH SECELECTRO-MECHANICAL CHRONOGRAPH43 mm Black Rubber bracelet | TAG Heuer

Was it a good choice?


----------



## mikeswatches21

Just picked up my first Carrera from the forum - CV2010. This has been a mini-grail for me the past few years and decided to sell off most of my collection so I could pick it up at a great price.
Will be posting pics once it arrives tomorrow...CANT WAIT!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Nice watch!!

Im guessing you got about 15-20% off then add the dreaded tax........


----------



## mikeswatches21

mikeswatches21 said:


> Just picked up my first Carrera from the forum - CV2010. This has been a mini-grail for me the past few years and decided to sell off most of my collection so I could pick it up at a great price.
> Will be posting pics once it arrives tomorrow...CANT WAIT!


Stupid FedEx and Clearance in progress...Here's hoping I get today.


----------



## awl168

May I join the club with my 2008 TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Singapore Grand Prix Limited Edition?

























Excuse the lame watermarking. I've had several instances where others took my pics and passed it off as their own. I'm just trying to make it harder for them to do so. ;-)


----------



## mikeswatches21

mikeswatches21 said:


> Stupid FedEx and Clearance in progress...Here's hoping I get today.


And I finally got the watch Friday night after dealing with FedEx. Watch is exactly what I was hoping it would be. As it is not brand new, what is the best price wise place I could pick up a new bracelet? Or would you recommend having it polished?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## iCoopernicus

I spent two years dreaming of this watch before I finally pulled the trigger. Here is my Carrera Cal. 1887. A large part of that dreaming was spent drooling over this thread!


----------



## piper82

I recently joined the Carerra club with a CV201AG. It's a very pretty watch but I have to say that Tags quality is ****e compared to other brands at this price point. The watch in the picture is the third one I've had, and I'm now waiting on a fourth. The applied markers don't line up with the markers on the inside of the bezel. Such terrible quality control. The first watch had the same problem, the second had a dodgy chrono second hand that didn't sweep smoothly. I also have a Tag golf watch which I bought 5 years ago, new, and it has been back to Tag 3 times and has required 2 full services and 2 battery changes. Terrible! It has really put me off the Tag brand now. The only reason I will accept a fourth watch is because it's so damn good looking. But I don't rate Tag at all anymore. You can get significantly better quality from other brands.


Watches (2) by ct8282, on Flickr


Watches (1) by ct8282, on Flickr


----------



## qadhi

amazing watch..does it feel bulky on your wrist? did you think of getting the JH80 instead of this at anytime?



Kaosabir said:


> I know i wrote the misses said no more watches this year but i had such a good month she agreed to this one when she saw it in the AD display. So here is my new Jack Heuer Carrera 50th Anniversary bullhead:


----------



## Luwe

Want to join also....


----------



## Kaosabir

qadhi said:


> amazing watch..does it feel bulky on your wrist? did you think of getting the JH80 instead of this at anytime?


i tried both and id definately go again with the bullhead if i had to make the decision again. it doesnt feel bulky and it fits under a shirt cuff (although some reviews say it doesnt). the bullhead is in my opinion more special not only cause its a bullhead but the dial design looks better in my opinion. oh and the cal. 1887 is a much better movement than the cal 17 (got the cal 17 grand carrera and the 1887 beats it soundly).


----------



## merkyworks

piper82 said:


> The first watch had the same problem, the second had a dodgy chrono second hand that didn't sweep smoothly.


I thought this was a some what common thing for the second hand. My CAR2A10-0 does this and when I researched it the general consensus was this was common and that as long as it kept accurate time all is good. When you sent the watch in for service what did Tag say about your second hand movement?


----------



## irad

I just got my first TAG; Carrera 1887. I bought it online from amazon to save some $$ and now I am trying to make sure the watch is authentic. The watch seems fine but I just had a query regarding the model/reference number that is in the back of the watch. 
It says CAR2110-4 and I am wondering if anyone knows what the 4 at the end means? I have done some online searches and it seems there is version 2 and 3 of the watch? Does he suffix 4 signifies the version number and if so has anyone got a 1887 which says CAR2110-4 for the model/reference no.


----------



## martin1957

Ive been admiring the WV5140 (18ct gold ) on the internet recently, but cant find one for sale , only old sold listings, guess they must be quite rare . does anyone know how many were produced? and for how long?


----------



## piper82

merkyworks said:


> I thought this was a some what common thing for the second hand. My CAR2A10-0 does this and when I researched it the general consensus was this was common and that as long as it kept accurate time all is good. When you sent the watch in for service what did Tag say about your second hand movement?


If you're happy with a 3 grand watch that has a dodgy chrono second hand then that's ok. But when I spend this amount of money I expect it to be perfect. I could buy a £10 watch on the high street and the second hand would work properly, so I damn well expect Tag to be able to get it right.

I haven't sent the watch in for service as I just bought it so I keep sending them back for replacements until I get a watch I'm happy with. Only 1 of the 3 I've had has demonstrated this problem, and I'm picking up the 4th replacement tomorrow. To be honest Tags QC is crap. I have never noticed so many issues with other watch brands in this price bracket. I've owned 2 different Tag watches now and both have been poor as far as QC. I really don't rate the brand at all, and the only reason I want to keep the Carerra is because it's such a fine looking piece, but to be honest I wish I had spent my cash on something quality like a Rolex Explorer 2. My Bremont is in a similar price bracket, is built like a tank, is cosc certified and only gains about 0.5 seconds per day, all of the chrono hands align perfectly and the second hand sweeps like butter. I expect the same standards from Tag but I fear they have become too commercialised and sacrifice on quality now.

Or maybe I've just been very unlucky.


----------



## lwjuan

New collection.. TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 6 Heritage


----------



## noorsumari

Hi everyone! It's my first post in WUS forum. May I join the club with my carreras?


----------



## mikeswatches21

Luwe said:


> Want to join also....


Nice just got this one as well! is yours the older display back?

Looks great - I havent taken mine off for 5 days, and I usually switch up my watches every day.


----------



## HiggsBoson

noorsumari said:


> Hi everyone! It's my first post in WUS forum. May I join the club with my carreras?


Two very nice watches there, I especially like the light faced model. :-!


----------



## hx_ONG

count me in =)


----------



## thehighwayjazz

My carrera gmt calibre 8










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whitter45

Grand Carrera RS17

DSC_4316 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

DSC_3551 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## Tucker3434

I just got into nicer watches a month ago, and I'm already flipping. I'm selling my link in favor of the plainest most boring carrera out there, the WAR211C.BA0782. I love the clean simple look. I tried to force myself to love the link chronograph, but it just didn't happen. I'll try to post some pics when I figure it out.

edit: As a side note, my calibre 16 was within 4 seconds a day. Is it reasonable to expect the same from the calibre 5?


----------



## Richerson

Tucker3434 said:


> I just got into nicer watches a month ago, and I'm already flipping. I'm selling my link in favor of the plainest most boring carrera out there, the WAR211C.BA0782. I love the clean simple look. I tried to force myself to love the link chronograph, but it just didn't happen. I'll try to post some pics when I figure it out.
> 
> edit: As a side note, my calibre 16 was within 4 seconds a day. Is it reasonable to expect the same from the calibre 5?


accuracy is a bit of a lottery on none chronometer certificated watches, I've own a large number of automatic tag heuer watches over the years which have ranged from -3 all the way to +15 which is within spec.

But out this is the fun of owning automatics, it doesn't bother myself, but if you want super accuracy go quartz


----------



## jrh1194

Tucker3434 said:


> I just got into nicer watches a month ago, and I'm already flipping. I'm selling my link in favor of the plainest most boring carrera out there, the WAR211C.BA0782. I love the clean simple look.


Congrats on your new Carrera. Hardly what I would call a plain or boring watch. I wear mine quite often & have found that it goes well with any attire. Enjoy and wear it in the best of health!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker3434

Is removing a link on the Carrera band the same as any other watch? I've done it before on my Seikos, but they were lower risk. I don't want to screw this one up.

Edit: Never mind. It fit perfectly out of the box.


----------



## Tucker3434

Just got home. Let me know if these turn out. I'm loving it the watch.

Edit: I was just flipping through my user manual and noticed it says to have it serviced every two years. Is that right? I thought 5 was roughly the norm.


----------



## jtag

Hi guys. Im new to the forum. I recently bought a carrera Calibre 8 GMT. The only thing is that i dont know how to get the gmt time to the desired time. Please advise since i do not have acess to the manual. Thanks.


----------



## sickened1

jtag said:


> Hi guys. Im new to the forum. I recently bought a carrera Calibre 8 GMT. The only thing is that i dont know how to get the gmt time to the desired time. Please advise since i do not have acess to the manual. Thanks.


You set the time as you would normally with the crown pulled out fully. If you turn the hands forward the GMT disc follows forward at the same rate. Turn the hands backwards and the disc remains still. To get the GMT disc to show the desired time you just have to play around with it a little bit.


----------



## jtag

Thanks for the help sickened1. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## jtag

Joining the club


----------



## sickened1

jtag said:


> Thanks for the help sickened1. Greatly appreciated.


You're welcome and also welcome to the club! We got the same watch!


----------



## factoryphil

Hi all, new to watchuseek and came across this forum, lots of beautiful watches on here, I spotted this Carrera a while ago and couldn't resist it.
Apologies for the pic., I will try to post a few decent snaps.


----------



## drunken monkey

Don't see that one often.
Got a better shot of the patterned dial?


----------



## factoryphil

A couple of shots showing the carbon dial and plenty of glare.....Struggling to get anything better with a phone cam.


----------



## dcarrer0

My first Tag watch. Carrera CAR2A11.


----------



## doubleosullivan

This is my first real watch. I was thinking about going with the Baume Classima 8692, but couldn't stop thinking about this Carrera. I purchased the Juan Manuel Fanigio edition so I can't see the inner workings of the watch, which would have been nice. But that a side I am very happy and these cell pics don't do justice. 
Hope you were ready for another member. I have the watch, the glasses, now all I need is the car.


----------



## apb

hi,
great forum, great thread. here is my new Carrera:


----------



## apb

forgot to add, i need a new link added, and was wondering if there is a convention to which side it should be put into, i.e. the chain below 6 o'clock, or the chain above 12 o'clock, if you know what i mean?

thank you in anticipation.


----------



## apb

apb said:


> forgot to add, i need a new link added, and was wondering if there is a convention to which side it should be put into, i.e. the chain below 6 o'clock, or the chain above 12 o'clock, if you know what i mean?
> 
> thank you in anticipation.


FWIW, (after various configurations) i ended up taking the two half-links (one either sided of clasp), and putting two new full links on the "12 o'clock" side of the bracelet. fits beautifully now


----------



## Sbouslog

just picked up my first automatic watch.


----------



## Wotton1981




----------



## Adbfox




----------



## krenonyc

Nice watch! I just bought the same watch with the metal band and have been trying to find the model numbers for the band and deployment clasp. Would you happen to have this info? Thanks!


----------



## krenonyc

Tball2386 said:


> I just picked this 1887 up last month. I am really enjoying it!
> 
> View attachment 1510959


Nice watch! I just bought the same watch with the metal band and have been trying to find the model numbers for the band and deployment clasp. Would you happen to have this info? Thanks!


----------



## qadhi

so I was debating between the JH81 Calibre 17 Boutique Edition and the Calibre 1887 Jack Heuer Edition a while ago..after much thinking I ended up getting both


----------



## JBeursken

_Edited by moderator_

No sales-related posts on discussion forums, please.

*Moderator*


----------



## Char82

My first TAG!


----------



## shaun.o

3 Carrera's and a pre-Carrera... some old & some new-ish...


----------



## JBeursken

_Edit_

No sales-related posts in discussion forums, please.

*Moderator*


----------



## JBeursken

_Edit_

No sales-related posts in discussion forums, please.

*Moderator*


----------



## holeywaah

I love this watch. I have been eyeballing it for a few weeks now and think everyone needs to see this time piece in person to truly appreciate it. I love the Anthracite (sp?) dial on the watch with the black ceramic bezel. Where did you get it? What are your thoughts of the piece so far?


----------



## Trinity999

Glad to join!

I saw him and could not resist it, I had to have him.

Carrera Chronograph Juan Manuel Fangio Limited Edition.








grtzz Trinity


----------



## Pauls Timepieces

Hey, new guy here and recently joined the Carrera club. Here is a pic of my CAR2013.BA0799 1887 Chronograph. I saw this watch while in Grand Cayman and it just had "Take me home" all over it. The rose gold is what really spoke to me. For our ten year anniversary we had new rose gold rings designed and this watch just seemed to go great with the ring I got made. that was about a year ago, but I bought this watch a couple weeks ago.


----------



## JWNY

Playing around with my friend's Carrera. Quite an updated model of mine previously, bigger dial (mine 39mm), day and date (mine date only), bracelet feels different too. Happy hump day


----------



## Steve78

Couldn't decide between them so I bought both. One for business, one for leisure


----------



## DAVIEBOY29

Glad to join the club. My 2 Carreras, GMT and a LE Juan Manuel Chronograph...


----------



## 267722

I am new to the forum and wanted to post a photo of my Carrera CV2010 just back from a full service. Along with the full service I had the bezel replaced. It had a few dings acquired through the years. She is looking shiny and new again


----------



## mikeswatches21

cre8tivexpert said:


> I am new to the forum and wanted to post a photo of my Carrera CV2010 just back from a full service. Along with the full service I had the bezel replaced. It had a few dings acquired through the years. She is looking shiny and new again
> 
> View attachment 1649026


looks great. I need to send mine in. How much and how long did it take?


----------



## 267722

mikeswatches21 said:


> looks great. I need to send mine in. How much and how long did it take?


The full service was $450 and I had them replace out my bezel which cost an additional $120 for the new part. They polished and returned my Carrera in a nice service case along with the crown which was replaced as part of the service and my old bezel. I was really pleased - only thing is it took about 8 weeks for the watch to come back.


----------



## warmarko

Welcome in the club!


----------



## Qwatch

Here we go, my recent purchase and first watch ever. Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## mikeswatches21

cre8tivexpert said:


> The full service was $450 and I had them replace out my bezel which cost an additional $120 for the new part. They polished and returned my Carrera in a nice service case along with the crown which was replaced as part of the service and my old bezel. I was really pleased - only thing is it took about 8 weeks for the watch to come back.


Hmm, very interesting. I'll have to look into this at some point. Maybe after I get my next watch so I have something to tide me over. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Golgo

Picked up this new Cal. 1887 with grey sunburst dial on a visit to Tokyo last week.
Love the "cameleon" effect!


----------



## Bcfcjak

Adbfox said:


> View attachment 1608642


Evening all

I signed up specifically to ask some advice re this exact watch.

I recently inherited one one of these but no box or user guide. Would anyone be able to offer advice how I should look after this with regards to the winding of it as it's the first automatic watch I have had.

Alternatively if if anyone can provide a copy of the manual that would be great.

Thanks in advance


----------



## imagwai

Bcfcjak said:


> Evening all
> 
> I signed up specifically to ask some advice re this exact watch.
> 
> I recently inherited one one of these but no box or user guide. Would anyone be able to offer advice how I should look after this with regards to the winding of it as it's the first automatic watch I have had.
> 
> Alternatively if if anyone can provide a copy of the manual that would be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I used to own that same model. It's a lovely Carrera.

It's automatic so doesn't really need winding, a gentle shake should get it going but you can just twist the crown clockwise (in the fully in position) if you prefer. 50 turns should be enough to take it to fully charged but you can't overwind it. You should hear a quiet clicking noise when turning the crown when fully wound if you listen very closely. This is the clutch mechanism preventing the watch being overwound.


----------



## Bcfcjak

imagwai said:


> I used to own that same model. It's a lovely Carrera.
> 
> It's automatic so doesn't really need winding, a gentle shake should get it going but you can just twist the crown clockwise (in the fully in position) if you prefer. 50 turns should be enough to take it to fully charged but you can't overwind it. You should hear a quiet clicking noise when turning the crown when fully wound if you listen very closely. This is the clutch mechanism preventing the watch being overwound.


Thanks for the swift response. Very helpful


----------



## THG

On perlon straps from whatchs.com


----------



## achilles

I just picked up my TAG Carrera 1887 last week from US AD. My first Tag, and boy I love it! Really glad I got the Anthracite dial, the sunburst effect is so captivating!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luwe

Not sure if I joined already... so here is mine...


----------



## j_ran

Just bought myself Tag Heuer Carrera Racing (CV2014-2) as a birthday present and decided to join the club. I really like how it looks, hope it also works nicely.


----------



## watch_hor

Twin Time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argilag




----------



## iinsic

Having owned three Omega Aqua Terras, I was on the verge of picking up my fourth, but ran across a TAG that really got my attention. So I recently picked up a new 39mm Carrera with opaline silver dial. The matte silver dial is a thing of beauty, complemented by the applied markers, logo and date window. The polished case is well finished. The embossed crown and domed crystal (with double AR treatment) are nice quality touches. The bracelet is much better than earlier TAGs I have owned, including two Aquaracers. While the pin-and-collar adjustment is a pita even compared to the earlier Omegas - and thus inferior to Omega's much-improved screw-and-pin system - the bracelet is, in all other respects, equal in quality to the AT 8500s I have owned. And, to me, the clasp is somewhat better than the AT ... I always thought Omega unnecessarily cheapened the clasp on the AT 8500 bracelet over that on the AT 2500. This Carrera clasp has well-finished and sculpted tines (very wrist-friendly), with a foldover push-button deployant featuring a very nice applied logo.

The 39mm diameter is perfect for me in a casual watch. The shorter 47.5 OAL and curved lugs help the case drape naturally over the wrist. The lume is a tad Spartan, but the hours and minutes hands glow most of the night, so I can at least tell the time should I get up when it is dark. The overall fit and finish is quite nice, and I am quite pleased with this latest TAG Heuer in my collection.


----------



## AM5IDAS

argilag said:


>


It's a nice variant however that bezel has seen better days!


----------



## Klugel

Just changed to this Hirsch-strap. Feels like and looks like a new (used) watch =)


----------



## mjg550

Just received my 5th Carrera. LE Monaco Grand Prix, cal 1887, titanium. Did not like the rubber tyre strap this came with so I got the soft-touch leather strap with red stitching that the regular line titanium watch comes with. My new favorite!


----------



## Anykey583

how about old school?


----------



## AM5IDAS

mjg550 said:


> Just received my 5th Carrera. LE Monaco Grand Prix, cal 1887, titanium. Did not like the rubber tyre strap this came with so I got the soft-touch leather strap with red stitching that the regular line titanium watch comes with. My new favorite!
> View attachment 1852682


WOW! What a beautiful variant of the Carrera Monaco Grands Prix collection! I have the 1st edition of the Carrera Monaco Grands Prix limited edition! Congratulations on your beautiful purchase! Wear it in good health!


----------



## mikenash

wahh.... I just love that watch.... some day.... some day I will get this watch....


----------



## Raistlin1

Just recently got a Carrera 1887 for my birthday and while I absolutely love the watch I kinda regret going with Tag over an Omega like I originally planned. The coating on the crystal is wearing off on the edges of the glass and I think there is something wrong with the movement. I have timed how much it is off and at first it was around 4 seconds off per day and now it is 7.77 off per day (fast). The Link Calibre 16 I have needed the movement replaced two months out of warranty and my 6000 series also needed service on its movement back when I wore that. The 6000 was fixed under warranty so no foul there except for time but the Link I had to pay for. Told myself the Link would be my last Tag but I just love the Carrera and figured the new 1887 movement would be a good one to own. Going to have to send it in for service now and I live very close to a service center but I can't even drop off.


----------



## squisito




----------



## bcrdukes

Hi everyone,

My recent purchase from a forum member, Anykey583. In fact, I just picked this up from the post office!

Heuer Carrera Re-Issue


----------



## woundedtiger40

I have no words to describe how happy I am with my new carrera


----------



## Mac

apb said:


> hi,
> great forum, great thread. here is my new Carrera:
> View attachment 1604754


Hi, I am considering either that or the 39mm date only version (either black like yours or black with rose gold indices/hands).
Regarding your day/date 41mm version, Can I ask if you know the measurement from the tip of the top lugs to the tip of the bottom lugs?
Id like to know if it will overhang my wrist?
My wrist is 6.75" give or take and is fairly deep but narrow across the top.
Thanks.
Mac


----------



## Mac

Sbouslog said:


> View attachment 1607640
> just picked up my first automatic watch.


Gorgeous!
That RG really pops on that black dial...

Whats the top to bottom measurement including lugs?


----------



## Vovan

Pulled the trigger - got a new Carrera Calibre 6!!!


----------



## pheller101

My new Twin Time. 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Luwe

Cause I like her so much ...










An apple a day, keeps the doctor away...


----------



## Sourabh

Hi Guys, just got this. 
Anniversary gift from my better half. 
Light and super comfy on the wrist.


----------



## wid-watch

My Calibre 1887 and my StingHD bracelet! b-)


----------



## Toccas

Heres's mine


----------



## man0fsteel

Looking for a different strap for my Carrera (CV2A10). I know the case size is 43 mm, but what is the corresponding strap size? When I check out some of the 3rd party sites, they list watch straps in mm and I have no idea what the correct size is for my watch.

Thanks!

Oh! If anyone happens to search, the Monaco rubber strap (looks like a tire tread) fits the 43mm case Carreras models great!


----------



## imagwai

man0fsteel said:


> Looking for a different strap for my Carrera (CV2A10). I know the case size is 43 mm, but what is the corresponding strap size? When I check out some of the 3rd party sites, they list watch straps in mm and I have no idea what the correct size is for my watch.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Oh! If anyone happens to search, the Monaco rubber strap (looks like a tire tread) fits the 43mm case Carreras models great!


Just measure the gap between the lugs in mm. That will give you the strap width you need. I suspect it'll be either 20mm or 22mm you need but occasionally manufacturers do odd sizes.


----------



## peenoise

Carrera (CV2A10) has a watch strap code of *BA0796

the lug width is 22MM.. hope this helps..*


----------



## 267722

I decided to try 2 different Nato straps on my Carrera CV2010, here are photos of the two straps from The Nato Strap Co. (The Black Ops II and MI6 Bond II). The strap width is 20MM.


----------



## prez34

Just returned from a trip and pulled the trigger on the black face with rose gold accents Tag Carrera...day/date version. Been dreaming of the day when I have the means to own one...and now the day has come


----------



## Vovan

prez34 said:


> Just returned from a trip and pulled the trigger on the black face with rose gold accents Tag Carrera...date/date version. Been dreaming of the day when I have the means to own one...and now the day has come


Pictures please!


----------



## romaf06

My calibre 1887 with new German made rally strap


----------



## taelorh12

My new Tag Carerra GMT. First Tag also.


----------



## Pjl169

Hi all!

Wanted to join the club, and show off my 1 week old Carrera. Purchased it on my honeymoon in St Lucia! I have always wanted a Tag, and if it wasnt for the wife insiting I purchase it, I dont know if I would have ever got one! Looking forward to many years of enjoyment!


----------



## peenoise

Giving some wrist time ..


----------



## Maiden

Happy to join the Carrera Club! Happy New Year to all.


----------



## 335assetmgmt

Here's mine.


----------



## jasedontlie

My two:


----------



## Andy_Curtis

Very tempted to get a Carrera Calibre 5 at some point this year. 
Lovely looking watch and it is an automatic with a glass caseback, so two things I want in a watch.

The model I am looking at is WAR201A.BA0723


----------



## ptpatil

Just got mine today, I love it


----------



## letmein

CV2A10.BA0796
Always wanted a Tag since years. Was taking a connecting flight from Dubai and bought this from the duty free.
My first preference would have been the CV2010, but that was unavailable so pulled the trigger on this one.


----------



## ChicagoFrog

Just swapped out the Carrera band for a vintage B&S NATO strap, and despite the historical significance of the racing strap, I like this look a lot more. Cheers!


----------



## enricodepaoli

ptpatil said:


> Just got mine today, I love it
> 
> View attachment 2570322


The Calibre 6 second subdial has always appealed to me!


----------



## atouns

Just got the Cal 1887. I Love it!


----------



## Kid_A

335assetmgmt said:


> Here's mine, and it is also for sale.


 magic watch! love it.


----------



## Kid_A

atouns said:


> Just got the Cal 1887. I Love it!


 great movement. true piece of art.


----------



## DeskDiver009

Sold a CV2010 a couple years ago and chrisas brought me back to the carrera club with a CV201p


----------



## AM5IDAS

DeskDiver009 said:


> Sold a CV2010 a couple years ago and chrisas brought me back to the careers club with a CV201p


What a beauty!


----------



## Andy_Curtis

I just tried one of these on when I was in town.... That may have been a bad idea!


----------



## DeskDiver009

AM5IDAS said:


> DeskDiver009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold a CV2010 a couple years ago and chrisas brought me back to the careers club with a CV201p
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty!
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

DeskDiver009 said:


> Sold a CV2010 a couple years ago and chrisas brought me back to the carrera club with a CV201p


Awesome MOP! I dont think these were available in the US. I also like the steel bezel...dresses it up quite a bit.

enjoy.


----------



## DeskDiver009

Wisconsin Proud said:


> DeskDiver009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold a CV2010 a couple years ago and chrisas brought me back to the carrera club with a CV201p
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome MOP! I dont think these were available in the US. I also like the steel bezel...dresses it up quite a bit.
> 
> enjoy.
Click to expand...

No they don't. I got it here on the forums. It is very different.


----------



## Huckles

View attachment 71.jpg


Got my Carrera today!


----------



## gfbl

Huckles said:


> View attachment 2785426
> 
> 
> Got my Carrera today!


gorgeous watch


----------



## Keaman

Huckles said:


> Got my Carrera today!


First post since 2007 , man that was a long time coming!!
Awesome watch too |>


----------



## Keaman

Got the new cal 5 :-!
I think it's a step up from the previous one (WV211B), with the additional dial detail and GC style bracelet making it more interesting and appealing.


----------



## Huckles

mosfetaus said:


> First post since 2007 , man that was a long time coming!!
> Awesome watch too |>


lol. I joined eons ago, then went away. But back again.


----------



## doubleosullivan

you couldn't stay away!


----------



## Hanto

My two Carrera's

The Grand Carrera is awesome in brown, but I favor the Laptimer on a daily basis


----------



## jtag

Guys need help. My sapphire crystal on my carrera 8 GMT is lightly scratched. Do i send it to tag to fix or is there another way? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peenoise

jtag said:


> Guys need help. My sapphire crystal on my carrera 8 GMT is lightly scratched. Do i send it to tag to fix or is there another way? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


buffing is not advisable for a sapphire crystal it will end up being distorted, 
probably TAG will advise you to replace the crystal which is expensive.


----------



## tissotguy

WV2115.BA0787 vs WAR2010.BA0723

Hi all,
new on this Tag forum. Looking for a classic Tag watch that can be worn daily or formal and came across the Tag Heuer GMT watch.
My question is, I can only see WAR2010.BA0723 GMT carrera on the US Official Tag page and not the WV2115.BA0787 Twin Time.

Does anyone know if WAR2010.BA0723 GMT is the replacement of the WV2115.BA0787 Twin Time?
The size is different - the twin time is a tad smaller at 39mm vs 41mm.

Any thoughts? Also open to suggestions on any other classic Tag that can be used for daily and formal wear :-!

Thank you in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## Maiden

The WAR211A posted a few posts up would be perfect for formal and daily wear. Simple and elegant with great legibility. It is 39mm so a nice size for a dress watch and large enough to be contemporary. If you want a little larger there is a day date version at 41mm that is nice as well. I was surprised how great it looked in the flesh, went in the AD and had them take the wrapping off and the watch was just beautiful.


----------



## tissotguy

Thank you for the suggestion, Maiden. I still feel that the watch would need additional function, other than to tell time:-d 
Hence my interest in the Twin Time/GMT. I agree with you, though, the WAR211A is a nice looking watch :-!


----------



## Timester

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 1887 Anthracite CAR2A11


----------



## gossler

Here is my Calibre 1 with the new carrera SS bracelet, I seem to like this combo the best...
What do you guys think??


----------



## gossler




----------



## gossler




----------



## Maiden

Back in January I posted my Carrera 2150 on a black strap. I promised to post it on brown as well. Here it is. I think I prefer the brown.


----------



## Axel8

Got the Carrera Calibre 5 Day-Date yesterday.


----------



## woundedtiger40

Yesterday, I did some photography and thought to share my beautiful carrera's picture with you guys


----------



## jtag




----------



## soyrad

New here, posted my T.H. Formula 1 in the F1 owners club and thought I'd share my Carrera Automatic, purchased in 2009 but still looking great as ever. The design is simple, understated, and elegant. I love chronos and complicated watches as well, but my personal style is a bit quieter so I lean toward the simple, usually entry-level offerings- which is good for the bank as well 

Some nice outdoor pics:


----------



## bcrdukes

After 15 months of deliberation and mental anguish, I finally pulled the trigger on this Carrera Twin Time Calibre 7 in Anthracite. (WAR2012.BA0723)


----------



## estrickland

Count me in:


----------



## woundedtiger40

another fine day with my lovely carrera:


----------



## StevenL

Here's a couple of pictures of my two Carrera's. The "BRDC" Carrera I've had just under 12 months now. My local TH dealer, whom I bought it from, told me it was a limited edition of about 600. They were initially sold to BRDC members only. Tag ended up with about 4, one of which I managed to obtain.

The second Carrera I've had for about 9 years and wear it most days.


----------



## timestamp




----------



## BucksTallGuy

Excuse the poor iPhone pics - my first foray into the world of GC


----------



## westorchards

If you ever consider selling your Carrera BRDC watch, I'd be grateful of a chance to buy. My Grandfather was a BRDC post war member. Sadly, he died before i was born.


----------



## peterjnagy

I remember my Dad buying this new in 1968. He passed away last August and left it to me.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint

I haven't posted much here in the Tag forums but I picked up this 1887 late last year.


----------



## GNP1979

I hope this one deserves to be in the forum... Still scratching my head about it's authenticity... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peenoise

GNP1979 said:


> I hope this one deserves to be in the forum... Still scratching my head about it's authenticity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why in doubt?


----------



## GNP1979

I bought on eBay and I thought I had it all checked out until I saw some replica photos online that were absolutely like the real thing, even with model and serial numbers on the back. I got sure after my post tho, I had it checked by official service and I checked myself , as much as the case back let me, that eta numbers are there. So, it's beautiful AND genuine. The non-fitting end links of the bracelet you might notice on the photo , (they need a sharp eye, I hadn't noticed until I received the watch) were replaced with the right ones by the seller, sent in tag - service parts little bags.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ta86

Hi everybody, I just purchased a Tag Heuer Carrera CV2014 from ebay recently. I am feeling quite nervous now as to whether it is authentic or not because the serial number on the supplied warranty card is not the same as that on the watch caseback. It should not be like this right? 

Can any of you Carrera experts please help me take a look to see whether this one I purchased is genuine or not in your opinion? Thank you very much for your help. I appreciate it very much. This is my first Tag Heuer and I bought it pre-owned because I cannot afford the brand new one as it is way out of my price range. I hope I didn't make a mistake here. I'm feeling on edge right now.


----------



## AM5IDAS

ta86 said:


> Hi everybody, I just purchased a Tag Heuer Carrera CV2014 from ebay recently. I am feeling quite nervous now as to whether it is authentic or not because the serial number on the supplied warranty card is not the same as that on the watch caseback. It should not be like this right?
> 
> Can any of you Carrera experts please help me take a look to see whether this one I purchased is genuine or not in your opinion? Thank you very much for your help. I appreciate it very much. This is my first Tag Heuer and I bought it pre-owned because I cannot afford the brand new one as it is way out of my price range. I hope I didn't make a mistake here. I'm feeling on edge right now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722890
> View attachment 3722898
> View attachment 3722906


Hi Mate! The watch looks great but have you tried to call the seller as it might have been a mistake? (the sending of the wrong warranty card!) I would also go to an AD and see what they think!

All the best!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Knives and Lint said:


> I haven't posted much here in the Tag forums but I picked up this 1887 late last year.


This is a sharp collection !


----------



## ta86

AM5IDAS said:


> Hi Mate! The watch looks great but have you tried to call the seller as it might have been a mistake? (the sending of the wrong warranty card!) I would also go to an AD and see what they think!
> 
> All the best!


Hi there!  Thank you very much. I have contacted the seller and he told me that everything was exactly the same as when he purchased the watch 4 and a half years ago. So it must have been the authorized dealer he purchased it from that mixed it up. Anyways, for my own peace of mind, the watch was taken to the Tag Heuer Boutique in Sydney and they verified for me that the watch was genuine, very much to my relief


----------



## AM5IDAS

ta86 said:


> Hi there!  Thank you very much. I have contacted the seller and he told me that everything was exactly the same as when he purchased the watch 4 and a half years ago. So it must have been the authorized dealer he purchased it from that mixed it up. Anyways, for my own peace of mind, the watch was taken to the Tag Heuer Boutique in Sydney and they verified for me that the watch was genuine, very much to my relief


Excellent news! Wear it in good health! B-)


----------



## Knives and Lint

enricodepaoli said:


> This is a sharp collection !


Many thanks my friend. It was only after many years of admiring this brand from afar that I have finally been able to pick up a few.


----------



## Gelo24

My first Carrera.


----------



## PBR1

Been lurking for a very long time, this is my first post.

I just received my new strap from The Strap Smith aka Rob Montana, and I think he outdid himself!


----------



## peenoise

PBR1 said:


> Been lurking for a very long time, this is my first post.
> 
> I just received my new strap from The Strap Smith aka Rob Montana, and I think he outdid himself!


Nice alcantara strap.. Strapsmith one of the best strap maker out there.


----------



## flavoredair

Very nice Carerra's, guys. It inspired me to pick up a new one today.









Not my first Tag, but very much my first Carrera and very pleased with it.

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know off-hand what the acceptable time gain/loss is for the Calibre 5 movement? I googled it and couldn't find anything useful.

Thanks!


----------



## letThemPlay

Been reading this forum for a while thought I would post my new Carrera as my first post.


----------



## Huckles

Huckles said:


> View attachment 2785426
> 
> 
> Got my Carrera today!


Thinking of selling my Carrera, I know this isn't the for sale section, just thought that since this is the Carerra thread... PM if your in Australia and interested.


----------



## DokDoom

Hi all, can I join the club too?


----------



## gthal

Hi everyone,

Very new here and very new to nice watches. I have long admired these amazing pieces and decided to finally take the plunge. The Tag Heuer brand really spoke to me due to its motorsport connections and history (I'm a huge car fanatic).

This is my first... I already have my eyes on another Carrera. I have two boys and figure I need one to pass on to each of them some day!


----------



## Ivo P

Excellent timekeeper.


----------



## PaulK

Mine. I plan to add a white face version (CV2A11.BA0796) also.


----------



## thedose

For anyone who has the 1st gen Calibre 5, the WV211 model --> Could you please tell me what the lug to lug length is? I've come up on a good deal on one, but I have a 6.5" wrist, and after doing tons of research, I can't seem to find lug to lug measurements, or a shot of it on a small (6.5") wrist. I am not talking about lug width.

Thanks!


----------



## Molloy

Anyone here own either of these Carerra Chronos??

Carrera Calibre 16 Chrono CV201AJ.FC6357

Carerra Chrono CV2010.FC6233

Both are on perforated leather. I'm new to Tags and really close to pulling the trigger on one of these watches so if somebody could also educate me as to the history / provenance of the two models I would be much obliged. They both look similar but I am presuming the Calibre 16 is an updated version of the other, looking at pictures the dial seems to have been modified slightly and maybe they have changed or modified the movement. Some pics would be appreciated too, if you have them.

Thanks for your help Tag aficionados!


----------



## josenyc

My first Tag!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

Here's my lovely 'el Primero driven flyback'










And my baby boy enjoying the beautiful dial.


----------



## Duesenberg

My Carrera.


----------



## TechGuyJ

The wife gave me my ticket to the Carrera Club for my birthday! My first Tag, and VERY happy with it!

Jason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJH

I'd like to join the club officially - my Carrera that I have had for a little while. Bought on the bracelet but recently given another look on a Hirsch Robby.


----------



## heuer_1153




----------



## TechGuyJ

JJH said:


> I'd like to join the club officially - my Carrera that I have had for a little while. Bought on the bracelet but recently given another look on a Hirsch Robby.


Love that strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drusf

My first ever Tag on my 30th Birthday. Feel guilty for spending so much but what a beautiful timepiece!


----------



## Huckles

Got this a couple of days ago... <3


__
https://flic.kr/p/18546058970


----------



## Huckles

I've messaged the admins, I've no idea why I cannot post images now. :S


----------



## QWatchQ

Time to honor the Past.


----------



## martin_blank

QWatchQ said:


> Time to honor the Past.


Not sure about that strap but that is a great piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ

Better? 

Part of a rotation.

In que for COA, new crystal.


----------



## Orange_GT3

bcrdukes said:


> After 15 months of deliberation and mental anguish, I finally pulled the trigger on this Carrera Twin Time Calibre 7 in Anthracite. (WAR2012.BA0723)


Nice. I went for the black face and am thinking of getting a Hirsch Rally strap with red accents as an alternative to the bracelet.


----------



## Quintero

oh can i join?  
id like to get a strap similar to the monaco edition.. someone point me in the right direction 

shot taken for maximum blueness ;p


----------



## Orange_GT3

Quintero said:


> oh can i join?
> id like to get a strap similar to the monaco edition.. someone point me in the right direction


I'm sure you can get one from your friendly TAG boutique, but it will probably be disproportionately expensive. This from Hirsch is not identical but may work: HIRSCH bracelet assortment - HIRSCH Armbänder GmbH???

Or from a quick Google: http://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm...rap-diver-clasp-sport-watch-black-p-2088.html.


----------



## PaulK

Finally picked up a white face to go with the black.


----------



## peenoise

After switching to tag heuer OEM rubber bracelet, didn't switched back to stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## leslietcw

My 30th B'day present...Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 1887 Anthracite CAR2A11


----------



## Ducatiti

leslietcw said:


> My 30th B'day present...Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 1887 Anthracite CAR2A11
> 
> 
> View attachment 4497514


Nice watch! Getting the same exact one soon! I almost drooled when I saw one in person. Pictures don't do justice!

I placed an order from a local Macy's at 15% off retail of $5050. Mind sharing how much you purchased this for?

Not sure what the buying rate for watches are now as the last watch I bought was 20 years ago, which was a GMT Master


----------



## Vlance




----------



## PravusJSB

Yay, I'm finally in the club


----------



## maghome

Hi all you fellow Carrera owners - I'm trying to find out exactly what I have here as it doesn't quite match anything I've seen on this forum (or other websites). I know that it's an early Carrera ('64 or '65?) but I've not seen this model exactly before (especially with the inner left dial showing alternative 10 second markers). At the very bottom of the dial it says 'SWISS' rather than 'SWISS T' or 'T SWISS' which I think tells me it is indeed an early Carrera. The movement is a Vijoux 7733 I think (number below the spring). Can anyone point me in the direction of somewhere I can find more info?

Also, it needs a service but I'm reluctant to take into any old high street jewellery shop (I'm in the UK) - anyone recommend where I can go?


----------



## dero

I might be wrong and would be happy to be corrected if I were but I think the watch you have there is a fake.

The dial doesn't look correct:
The "Carrera" font is to squished in - it should be spaced wider apart spanning out over the Heuer shield more.
The subdials are also wrong. The 3 o'clock subdial shouldn't have the 5, 15, 25 indicies nor the 6 o'clock subdial have the 10, 30, 50 indicies.

The lugs don't really look all that classic Carrera like shape either.

Refer to OnTheDash for what some of the dials of the Carreras are meant to look like.
OnTheDash - The definitive guide to Heuer


----------



## leowind

is this tag heuer CV2A10.FC6235 Authentic?is it for sure that if u take service centre to let them check the authenticity,then confirm its real,how much is it for them to check the authenticity?


----------



## lamigra_400

pheller101 said:


> My new Twin Time. 6.75" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 2000218


That is a great piece!!!!


----------



## tbpd349

Hello fellow Carrera owners. Please have a look at the Carrera Day Date that I posted in the fake or not thread. Thanks.


----------



## Karolewskiej

Post more pictures. The back side is very important


----------



## tbpd349

With case opened...

Is it possible that this is the Sellita SW500 movement instead of the more popular 7750?


----------



## tbpd349

With solid case back on.


----------



## tbpd349

Side view of Crown


----------



## tbpd349

Does anyone have a picture of the movement in a solid case back Calibre 16 Carrera? With the help of arbyjr it looks like mine contains a Sellita SW500 movement.


----------



## Phranz

I proudly present my latest find, 
the earliest known Heuer Carrera 3647T ca 1964 (pre Leonidas)


----------



## HDWatchGeek

Joined the Carrera club a few weeks ago but haven't had a chance to formally introduce myself. Long time WIS who just picked up a few Tags for my collection. Also picked up an F1 Chronograph and Pilot blue Chronograph. Quite an addiction...


----------



## Stigy

I am now the proud owner of my first TAG Heuer, and my first automatic watch. The 1887 Carrera definitely feels much more special to wear than any of my other watches


----------



## Kachangputay

My first luxury watch and tag!! I'm glad I made this purchase for my 21st birthday  sorry for the low quality pic! I'm too excited to join the club heh will post more when I can!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

Kachangputay said:


> My first luxury watch and tag!! I'm glad I made this purchase for my 21st birthday  sorry for the low quality pic! I'm too excited to join the club heh will post more when I can!


Congrats, lovely watch. Mine says hi.


----------



## PrinceT

Mine says hello too, this is the automatic version at 38mm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulK

NA5AR said:


> Finally, after weeks of searching, I found this beauty! It arrived this morning and since I blame this forum for my newfound hobby I thought I'd post some pics on here:-d


The strap on this one is perfect!


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonB1

I've been looking forward to joining this club for quite some time&#8230;


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

Hi all, I own a CV201E-0 that I like to wear mainly on NATO straps. I'll enclose a few photos. If you'd like you can follow me on Instagram I'll most likely follow back: CellestinoHernendes


----------



## Black5

Just came back from Tag Heuer after warranty repairs to fix a sticking Stop/Start Button.
Sadly, I noticed a large scratch on the case that I hadn't seen before dropping it off.
(definitely was there before as I discovered it in previous photos so it wasn't caused by the warranty process).

The wonderful people at Anton Jewellery in Chadstone, (where I bought my first S/EL 25 years ago as well as this one), just took it behind the counter and polished it out without question.

Good Service is too hard to find, that's why they get my repeat business.










So many watches, so little time...


----------



## AM5IDAS

Black5 said:


> Just came back from Tag Heuer after warranty repairs to fix a sticking Stop/Start Button.
> Sadly, I noticed a large scratch on the case that I hadn't seen before dropping it off.
> (definitely was there before as I discovered it in previous photos so it wasn't caused by the warranty process).
> 
> The wonderful people at Anton Jewellery in Chadstone, (where I bought my first S/EL 25 years ago as well as this one), just took it behind the counter and polished it out without question.
> 
> Good Service is too hard to find, that's why they get my repeat business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


Loving the strap there! I own the 1st edition of this Carrera Monaco Grand prix (the one with a black dial). If possible could you please post more pictures with the same strap? Regards


----------



## elbeik

Greetings to all,

Long-time Tag Heuer aficionado - here's my daily Carrera, with Mr. Fangio on the back and a rubber strap.


----------



## seegath

Hey guys! Anyonehas, by any chance, a spare link for carrera 1887

Thanks in advance,

Here's a picture of a watch


----------



## Black5

AM5IDAS said:


> Loving the strap there! I own the 1st edition of this Carrera Monaco Grand prix (the one with a black dial). If possible could you please post more pictures with the same strap? Regards












So many watches, so little time...


----------



## enricodepaoli

Have you looked on ebay ?

Just saw these there&#8230;



seegath said:


> Hey guys! Anyonehas, by any chance, a spare link for carrera 1887
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Here's a picture of a watch
> 
> View attachment 5581273


----------



## enricodepaoli

Have you looked on ebay ?

Just saw these there&#8230;



seegath said:


> Hey guys! Anyonehas, by any chance, a spare link for carrera 1887
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Here's a picture of a watch
> 
> View attachment 5581273


----------



## AM5IDAS

It looks really nice mate, wear it in good health! Regards


Black5 said:


> So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Black5

AM5IDAS said:


> It looks really nice mate, wear it in good health! Regards


Thanks


----------



## Mar32

JasonB1 said:


> I've been looking forward to joining this club for quite some time&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 5251386


Love this watch! I Just picked up the twin time!


----------



## Mar32

love this strap!!


----------



## elbeik

A day-date I acquired yesterday; that would be my err... fourth Carrera 









Swapped the bracelet for a chunky leather strap to offset the sheer size of it.


----------



## Mar32

I picked up the Carrera Day Date a year ago and from there I was hooked. So I then saw the Calibre 7 Twin Time and had to have!!


----------



## p96448

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulK

I swapped out the stainless steel bracelet on my black faced Carrera for one from a CV2A80....


----------



## danielle1205

Just acquired today  can any of u can point me where i can buy the rubber strap for this one? Thanks alot 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielle1205

Cant seem to post the image...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielle1205

PaulK said:


> View attachment 5771074
> View attachment 5771098
> 
> 
> I swapped out the stainless steel bracelet on my black faced Carrera for one from a CV2A80....


Nice strap! Mind sharing where you got it from? Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulK

danielle1205 said:


> Nice strap! Mind sharing where you got it from? Thanks


I bought the strap & clasp from Simmons Fine Jewelers in Meridian, ID. They mailed the stuff to me. Total cost was just over $500. Then yesterday I was in that neck of the woods & they polished my watch & swapped the straps over. I'm not sure about the titanium clasp- would possibly look better in polished stainless like the watch, but I love the look of the strap.


----------



## danielle1205

PaulK said:


> I bought the strap & clasp from Simmons Fine Jewelers in Meridian, ID. They mailed the stuff to me. Total cost was just over $500. Then yesterday I was in that neck of the woods & they polished my watch & swapped the straps over. I'm not sure about the titanium clasp- would possibly look better in polished stainless like the watch, but I love the look of the strap.
> 
> View attachment 5775570


Thanks for the info Paul. Btw, nice set of collection you got there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liubeeli

Tag heuer carrera cv2013


----------



## PaulK

Decided I wanted the clasp to match the case, so the titanium clasp is for sale.

Here's how she looks with the stainless clasp...


----------



## PrinceT

Just love this combo.. From the cream dial to the subdials to the croc leather dark brown strap and the handsome deployment clasp #cv2110

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manojrc

1887 CAR2111


----------



## ltstaley

Hello everyone i'm new to the forum and I just bought this Carrera Calibre 5 a couple weeks ago! loving it so far!

I already asked this in a separate topic but maybe here i get more feedback, I read somewhere that if the watch stops, you can manually wind it by turning the crown clockwise som 15/20 times, do you do this? do you recommend it?














Thank you


----------



## Orange_GT3

ltstaley said:


> I read somewhere that if the watch stops, you can manually wind it by turning the crown clockwise som 15/20 times, do you do this? do you recommend it?


I do this with my Calibre 7 Twin-Time. It's in the TAG manual, it's in the ETA manual for the movement and the TAG salesman told me about it. It's safe to do. Just check your manual to make sure your movement supports this function (I expect it does).


----------



## ltstaley

Orange_GT3 said:


> I do this with my Calibre 7 Twin-Time. It's in the TAG manual, it's in the ETA manual for the movement and the TAG salesman told me about it. It's safe to do. Just check your manual to make sure your movement supports this function (I expect it does).


oh..little detail... i totally forgot about the manual! good call... I'll read it tomorrow!

Thanks!


----------



## Maiden

=Yes if the watch is stopped you may want to wind 30 or more times to achieve a full power reserve. The watch has a mechanism that wont allow you to overwind it. I make a habit of winding my mechanicals once a month to keep things from binding up.


----------



## nqtri

Joined the club today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Welcome aboard. I tried that very model on yesterday in my local boutique, but it didn't really speak to me. Looks spot on for your wrist size though.


----------



## daddyKC

My wife joined the club too


----------



## Orange_GT3

daddyKC said:


> My wife joined the club too


Love it, great choice.


----------



## pamaro

.


----------



## burrito

After viewing this thread, I am convinced I will own a carerra as soon as I can muster up an excuse to buy one. Particularly love the CV2014 and similar ..mmmmm


----------



## enricodepaoli

daddyKC said:


> My wife joined the club too


Tastefully joined !


----------



## Chrono_Man

I own this beauty too, such a rare piece


----------



## RRP

Evening gents .... First time poster, recent lurker, likely Carrera owner (soon) who needs some advice regarding the Carrera Calibre 5 automatic 39mm. I figure it's time for me to upgrade from a Tissot Visodate and the Calibre 5 has caught my eye, but I really cannot decide between the black and the anthracite. I'm wondering if any owners out there can tell me why the went one way or the other.

Looking to purchase next week and at the moment I'm leaning towards the anthracite despite my better half pushing me towards the black. 

Cheers
RRP


----------



## Orange_GT3

RRP said:


> Evening gents .... First time poster, recent lurker, likely Carrera owner (soon) who needs some advice regarding the Carrera Calibre 5 automatic 39mm. I figure it's time for me to upgrade from a Tissot Visodate and the Calibre 5 has caught my eye, but I really cannot decide between the black and the anthracite. I'm wondering if any owners out there can tell me why the went one way or the other.
> 
> Looking to purchase next week and at the moment I'm leaning towards the anthracite despite my better half pushing me towards the black.
> 
> Cheers
> RRP


I went black for Calibre 7 Twin-Time because the clarity of the GMT against the black was far superior. That's quite a specific reason for that watch though and doesn't apply to the 3 handed Calibre 5. The anthracite looks good so it's probably just which colour you feel better about. Have you been to an AD to try them and take photos on your wrist?


----------



## RRP

Orange_GT3 said:


> I went black for Calibre 7 Twin-Time because the clarity of the GMT against the black was far superior. That's quite a specific reason for that watch though and doesn't apply to the 3 handed Calibre 5. The anthracite looks good so it's probably just which colour you feel better about. Have yuo been to an AD to try them and take photos on your wrist?


Hi Orange, thanks for the reply. I was with an AD today who was very informed and tried on both watches. The watch(es) felt great and like I said, I'm leaning towards the anthracite, but I wonder if I'll regret that decision should I change the strap from bracelet to leather in the future. Will the grey work well with a brown strap?

This is purely aesthetics and I'm probably over thinking.


----------



## Orange_GT3

RRP said:


> Will the grey work well with a brown strap?


Yes, I think this colour combo works well. See this example: IWC Spitfire Chronograph IW3878. I've tried this model on so I'm not just going by the web site.

I actually don't like the grey strap with a grey dial.


----------



## RRP

Orange_GT3 said:


> Yes, I think this colour combo works well. See this example IWC Spitfire Chronograph IW3878. I've tried this model on so I'm not just going by the web site.:
> 
> I actually don't like the grey strap with a grey dial.


That works well, really well in fact. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## enricodepaoli

RRP said:


> Evening gents .... First time poster, recent lurker, likely Carrera owner (soon) who needs some advice regarding the Carrera Calibre 5 automatic 39mm. I figure it's time for me to upgrade from a Tissot Visodate and the Calibre 5 has caught my eye, but I really cannot decide between the black and the anthracite. I'm wondering if any owners out there can tell me why the went one way or the other.
> 
> Looking to purchase next week and at the moment I'm leaning towards the anthracite despite my better half pushing me towards the black.
> 
> Cheers
> RRP


White face with gold markers look nice, too&#8230;.


----------



## enricodepaoli

RRP said:


> Evening gents .... First time poster, recent lurker, likely Carrera owner (soon) who needs some advice regarding the Carrera Calibre 5 automatic 39mm. I figure it's time for me to upgrade from a Tissot Visodate and the Calibre 5 has caught my eye, but I really cannot decide between the black and the anthracite. I'm wondering if any owners out there can tell me why the went one way or the other.
> 
> Looking to purchase next week and at the moment I'm leaning towards the anthracite despite my better half pushing me towards the black.
> 
> Cheers
> RRP


White face with gold markers look nice, too&#8230;. 

View attachment 6202433


----------



## Maiden

RRP said:


> Evening gents .... First time poster, recent lurker, likely Carrera owner (soon) who needs some advice regarding the Carrera Calibre 5 automatic 39mm. I figure it's time for me to upgrade from a Tissot Visodate and the Calibre 5 has caught my eye, but I really cannot decide between the black and the anthracite. I'm wondering if any owners out there can tell me why the went one way or the other.
> 
> Looking to purchase next week and at the moment I'm leaning towards the anthracite despite my better half pushing me towards the black.
> 
> Cheers
> RRP


Have you seen both in person? The anthracite is difficult to read. The black has incredible legibility, one of the finest features of the 39mm model. My vote, listen to the better half!


----------



## Chrono_Man

RRP said:


> Evening gents .... First time poster, recent lurker, likely Carrera owner (soon) who needs some advice regarding the Carrera Calibre 5 automatic 39mm. I figure it's time for me to upgrade from a Tissot Visodate and the Calibre 5 has caught my eye, but I really cannot decide between the black and the anthracite. I'm wondering if any owners out there can tell me why the went one way or the other.
> 
> Looking to purchase next week and at the moment I'm leaning towards the anthracite despite my better half pushing me towards the black.
> 
> Cheers
> RRP


I personally like the anthracite since it gives the dial the sunburst look and just adds more detail to the watch. I own a CV2113 with the stainless bracelet and the size is nice for my wrist (39mm). Either way you can't loose, the Calibre 5 is a classy timepiece


----------



## RRP

enricodepaoli said:


> White face with gold markers look nice, too&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 6202433


I like the white face, but with the leather strap it's too similar to my visodate. Plus not a huge fan of gold.


----------



## RRP

enricodepaoli said:


> White face with gold markers look nice, too&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 6202433


I like the white face, but with the leather strap it's too similar to my visodate. Plus not a huge fan of gold.


----------



## RRP

Maiden said:


> Have you seen both in person? The anthracite is difficult to read. The black has incredible legibility, one of the finest features of the 39mm model. My vote, listen to the better half!


Hi Maiden. Yes, I have seen both in person and understand what you mean about the black being more legible but I believe that was due to the strong spot lights at the AD. The reason I'm thinking grey is that it feels a bit "different" as the face isn't black or white.

I'll be making my purchase next week and daresay I'll finally decide then. A weekend to sleep on it can't hurt right?


----------



## Maiden

RRP said:


> Hi Maiden. Yes, I have seen both in person and understand what you mean about the black being more legible but I believe that was due to the strong spot lights at the AD. The reason I'm thinking grey is that it feels a bit "different" as the face isn't black or white.
> 
> I'll be making my purchase next week and daresay I'll finally decide then. A weekend to sleep on it can't hurt right?


Absolutely! Be sure to post some pics when you have made your selection. Congrats in advance!


----------



## Picassovegas

martin_blank said:


> New strap for my 3147
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I may be late to the party, but this watch is amazing!


----------



## RRP

So I took the plunge and opted for the anthracite Carrera Calibre 5 (sorry that the photos are sideways, couldn't get them the correct way up). It's a great watch, fits fantastically and the bracelet is comfortable. I went for the grey over the black feels a bit different (in my humble opinion). I'm very a happy guy, so thanks for all the input / advice over the last few days.

I'm very much a fan of Carreras. Which one to plan for next?


----------



## Orange_GT3

RRP said:


> So I took the plunge and opted for the anthracite Carrera Calibre 5 (sorry that the photos are sideways, couldn't get them the correct way up). It's a great watch, fits fantastically and the bracelet is comfortable. I went for the grey over the black feels a bit different (in my humble opinion). I'm very a happy guy, so thanks for all the input / advice over the last few days.
> 
> I'm very much a fan of Carreras. Which one to plan for next?


Congratulations. Now you just need to find yourself a brown leather strap to give you two watches in one .

If the price of a TAG strap and clasp is too steep, take a look at Watch Strap World (in the UK), they make lots of replica/alternative TAG straps and clasps.


----------



## RRP

Orange_GT3 said:


> Congratulations. Now you just need to find yourself a brown leather strap to give you two watches in one .
> 
> If the price of a TAG strap and clasp is too steep, take a look at Watch Strap World (in the UK), they make lots of replica/alternative TAG straps and clasps.


You read my mind  .... I'll be looking in to those for sure!


----------



## SBA

Hello, i am a new comer... Hopefully will own my first Carrera soon... I wanted to get opinion, which one to choose, Calibre 5 or Calibre 7 Twin Time? Any advice will be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Orange_GT3

SBA said:


> Hello, i am a new comer... Hopefully will own my first Carrera soon... I wanted to get opinion, which one to choose, Calibre 5 or Calibre 7 Twin Time? Any advice will be much appreciated! Thanks!


Welcome.

It really depends on whether you need/want the second time zone function. Apart from this, both models are very similar with the Calibre 5 offering more choice of dial colours and bracelet/bezel finishes and materials.


----------



## enricodepaoli

SBA said:


> Hello, i am a new comer... Hopefully will own my first Carrera soon... I wanted to get opinion, which one to choose, Calibre 5 or Calibre 7 Twin Time? Any advice will be much appreciated! Thanks!


Form and function. Do you need the extra function ? Which form appeals best to you ? 

Pride and love. You must love your watch and wear it with pride, in order to experience the real pleasure there is about buying, owning and wearing a timeless timepiece


----------



## SBA

enricodepaoli said:


> Form and function. Do you need the extra function ? Which form appeals best to you ?
> 
> Pride and love. You must love your watch and wear it with pride, in order to experience the real pleasure there is about buying, owning and wearing a timeless timepiece


Wear with pride, good advice ! Both models appeal to me. I like the simplicity of Calibre 5, but at the same time, i am afraid i pay too much for basic functionality only. Any perspective from technicality or heritage value standpoint?


----------



## enricodepaoli

SBA said:


> Wear with pride, good advice ! Both models appeal to me. I like the simplicity of Calibre 5, but at the same time, i am afraid i pay too much for basic functionality only. Any perspective from technicality or heritage value standpoint?


I would say they are both great pieces and movements. Just go for the one you really like best.

Usually, less complications, easier fixes! But they are both high quality and serviceable, if needed.


----------



## SBA

Orange_GT3 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> It really depends on whether you need/want the second time zone function. Apart from this, both models are very similar with the Calibre 5 offering more choice of dial colours and bracelet/bezel finishes and materials.


Thanks. I sometime need the second time function as i travel for work, but not that often. I like both models, my wife thinks Calibre 5 looks better though.


----------



## enricodepaoli

I would say go with the looks. Setting the time on a Carrera is not all that hard !


----------



## Mar32

Congrats on the watch! You will love it. I picked up the same color dial but twin time and in my opinion one of the best looking watches out there period! Enjoy


RRP said:


> So I took the plunge and opted for the anthracite Carrera Calibre 5 (sorry that the photos are sideways, couldn't get them the correct way up). It's a great watch, fits fantastically and the bracelet is comfortable. I went for the grey over the black feels a bit different (in my humble opinion). I'm very a happy guy, so thanks for all the input / advice over the last few days.
> 
> I'm very much a fan of Carreras. Which one to plan for next?
> 
> View attachment 6252737
> View attachment 6252769


----------



## daddyKC

Have a crispy new year!


----------



## RRP

Stunning! Congrats


----------



## Orange_GT3

daddyKC said:


> Have a crispy new year!


Very, very nice. Good decision too, since it seems they might be discontinued next year.


----------



## daddyKC

Thx guys :-] Love the white outer ring (Impossible to capture it's pearl like shimmering) The flyback is so supercool. And last but not least; the seducing "sexy back"


----------



## aenemated

finally added a CV2014 to my collection for christmas. really, really loving this piece.


----------



## Jpstepancic

I guess this counts as a carrera. I love my SLR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

Jpstepancic said:


> I guess this counts as a carrera. I love my SLR.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah yeah&#8230; you can get by&#8230; :-d

Beautiful watch! Congrats


----------



## Jpstepancic

enricodepaoli said:


> yeah yeah&#8230; you can get by&#8230; :-d
> 
> Beautiful watch! Congrats


Hahaha thanks. I always consider it something more special than a regular carrera. I got two more posts coming up for you over the next two days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Jpstepancic said:


> Hahaha thanks. I always consider it something more special than a regular carrera.


That's what the Limited Editions Club is for .


----------



## enricodepaoli

Orange_GT3 said:


> That's what the Limited Editions Club is for .


A regular Carrera is not a limited edition.

A limited edition Carrera, is a Carrera.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Orange_GT3 said:


> That's what the Limited Editions Club is for .


I'm saving the limited editions sticky for something really special......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazzx

My new Carrera, absolutely love it!!!


----------



## enricodepaoli

VERY nice !



Fazzx said:


> My new Carrera, absolutely love it!!!
> 
> View attachment 6599882


----------



## Rekt

Hi everyone, seen some nice Carreras on here, I've just recently bought mine CAR2a11 Stainless Steel and leather just to mix it up.
really happy with it and the best looking watch in my price band by far.

I have however noticed when I activate the chrono the hand sweeps around, kind of in an expected manner, but at some points ie. 25-30 secs it seems to stutter a bit and then at 55-60 secs mark seems to flow very smoothly almost too smoothly. I have taken a slow motion video of this and there is a definite change in tempo. I know the cal 1887 is not a certified chrono but is this normal and am I just knit picking. I can upload the vid to YouTube if interested.


----------



## Rekt

That's the link, any thoughts welcome


----------



## POR901

New to the collection....Heuer Carrera WS2112. I'm not use to the smaller size compared to my sub and speedmaster but it's a nice change.....


----------



## maxixix

On a monaco strap/clasp.


----------



## enricodepaoli

POR901 said:


> New to the collection....Heuer Carrera WS2112. I'm not use to the smaller size compared to my sub and speedmaster but it's a nice change.....


If you're used to Rolex, this is the size of the original Datejust. 36mm. The size of the classic 1964 Carrera. VERY CLASSY watch, if you ask me!


----------



## Black5

Rekt said:


> Hi everyone, seen some nice Carreras on here, I've just recently bought mine CAR2a11 Stainless Steel and leather just to mix it up.
> really happy with it and the best looking watch in my price band by far.
> 
> I have however noticed when I activate the chrono the hand sweeps around, kind of in an expected manner, but at some points ie. 25-30 secs it seems to stutter a bit and then at 55-60 secs mark seems to flow very smoothly almost too smoothly. I have taken a slow motion video of this and there is a definite change in tempo. I know the cal 1887 is not a certified chrono but is this normal and am I just knit picking. I can upload the vid to YouTube if interested.
> View attachment 6652306


Looks like the sub seconds may be running at a different rate?
(Although this could be the slow motion throwing me off???)

If you just got this new, I wouldn't bother trying to troubleshoot further and I'd suggest you take it back the AD and get their opinion and exercise your warranty if necessary.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Rekt

Black5 said:


> Looks like the sub seconds may be running at a different rate?
> (Although this could be the slow motion throwing me off???)
> 
> If you just got this new, I wouldn't bother trying to troubleshoot further and I'd suggest you take it back the AD and get their opinion and exercise your warranty if necessary.
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


Thanks for having a look, I know it's not a very exciting video, I'll put up the exact video without slow mo. I think the second hand is not affected by this visually but whether or knot it affects it in the big picture is another story...


----------



## Mchu004

First post and first TAG Heuer, very exciting


----------



## Orange_GT3

Mchu004 said:


> First post and first TAG Heuer, very exciting


Which model is it? Photos please?


----------



## Mchu004

Orange_GT3 said:


> Which model is it? Photos please?


Ah, sorry! After countless hours on the computer researching and comparing my shortlist in person at an AD, I finally decided on this for my first TAG Heuer 

Carrera Calibre 1887 Chronograph (41mm) REF: CAR2111.FC6291








I'm really happy with my purchase, as I've always had a soft spot for these chronographs. The 41mm case suits me better too, as the 43mm chronographs are a bit too large for my small wrists. Finally part of the Carrera Club!


----------



## massimax

My Carreras b-) The "old" and the new...


----------



## Orange_GT3

massimax said:


> My Carreras b-) The "old" and the new...


I see you went for the Hublot, oops I mean the Heuer 01.... How are you finding the size at 45mm?


----------



## Rekt

Rekt
That's the link said:


> I've managed to find out what is going on with the chrono in a gem of a review, it is called chronometer stutter, and seems to afflict chronos that are cam actuated vs vertical clutch integrated chronos. (My terms are most likely incorrect)
> I'm happier now that I know it's not a problem but just cause and
> effect
> 
> escapementmagazine.com/articles/tag-heuer-carrera-calibre-ch-80-chronograph-an-in-depth-watch-review-by-escapement.html/


----------



## Rekt

massimax said:


> My Carreras b-) The "old" and the new...


Very nice, I like the look of the 01 but it's just too big for my wrist, still I'd like to go to an AD just for a demo and a good look at it.


----------



## Rekt

Rekt
That's the link said:


> I've managed to find out what is going on with the chrono in a gem of a review, it is called chronometer stutter, and seems to afflict chronos that are cam actuated vs vertical clutch integrated chronos. (My terms are most likely incorrect)
> I'm happier now that I know it's not a problem but just cause and
> effect
> 
> escapementmagazine.com/articles/tag-heuer-carrera-calibre-ch-80-chronograph-an-in-depth-watch-review-by-escapement.html/


----------



## Rekt

Absolutely stunning, great colours.


----------



## massimax

Orange_GT3 said:


> I see you went for the Hublot, oops I mean the Heuer 01.... How are you finding the size at 45mm?


Extremely comfortable, even if I have a VERY slim wrist (16,5cm). The Rubber strap is the smoothest I've ever tried. I opened a thread with my impressions, along with a couple of on-wrist shots.


----------



## dero

massimax said:


> My Carreras b-) The "old" and the new...


Incredible! The one on the right, not the one on the left.
I really like the Calibre 18 Telemeter Carrera. Such a nice piece of work that one!


----------



## StevenL

Here's the latest addition to my Carrera collection...


----------



## varoadking

Panamericana


----------



## RRP

POR901 said:


> New to the collection....Heuer Carrera WS2112. I'm not use to the smaller size compared to my sub and speedmaster but it's a nice change.....


Stunning!!


----------



## chochocho

that heritage model looks awesome!


----------



## Vox Populi

PravusJSB said:


> Yay, I'm finally in the club


this is absolutely beautiful. Can I ask where you purchased? I am only able to find the day dates and would prefer just the date.


----------



## peenoise

All black...


----------



## daddyKC

And my son joined the club


----------



## Orange_GT3

daddyKC said:


> And my son joined the club


 Lucky son .


----------



## OZfanWatch

Got an old carrera to share, 41mm and silver bezel


----------



## OZfanWatch

Im a newbie to this forum and I didn't see many carrera cv2016 as I posted above. I am just looking for it's review of feedback about it. Cheers.


----------



## daddyKC

This "handsome Rob"


----------



## Chrono_Man




----------



## Chrono_Man

I miss mine :/ had to sell to fund a new purchase


----------



## Chrono_Man

Impressive


----------



## daddyKC

Chrono_Man said:


> I miss mine :/ had to sell to fund a new purchase


And ... what (new watch) did you get?


----------



## sinda67

My newest addition


----------



## jaseyjase

My Carrera, nearly a decade old and going strong. Was a wedding present from my folks so has the added sentimental value.


----------



## Hale color

Love the simple elegance of this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Hale color said:


> Love the simple elegance of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree....
I have the blue. Love it!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Mine will be in the mail tomorrow...can't wait. 









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

I can officially be part of the party now...arrived just moments ago.










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Just picked up this beauty...it's been on my wish list ever since it was released, was finally able to purchase one.



















Does anyone know of a good metal bracelet that would fit this?


----------



## Stevo1985

I've just acquired my first Tag! Well chuffed


----------



## Stevo1985

Mine


----------



## Stevo1985

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I can officially be part of the party now...arrived just moments ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


That's lovely!


----------



## Diavel

Hi. Bought my latest Carrera new 3 months ago on a "H" style steel syrap. I bought a couple of red and white stitched leather Rally style straps to change into every now and then.


----------



## MattyMac

Does this count???:-!


----------



## Hale color

So versatile - back on steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littleneh

What's the difference besides the day and movement between the day date carrera (calibre 16) and the date only (calibre 1887)? If I recall correctly, the 1887 is newer and thus at the $250 higher retail price point. 

Trying to determine which one I should pull the trigger on. They both look rather similar. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Hanvis

I love the carrera family. My first one here


----------



## Black5

Can I park this here?

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Snyde

New strap!


----------



## TechGuyJ

Well, it happened. My wife got me this new GC 8RS for my birthday. He joins his brother, a black/red GC 17RS2. Going to get the bracelet sized in a bit so I can wear it tomorrow!


----------



## daddyKC

Jack Heuer's mojo


----------



## jaseyjase




----------



## rafir

My first post and my first Carrera!


----------



## littleneh

aenemated said:


> finally added a CV2014 to my collection for christmas. really, really loving this piece.
> View attachment 6497793


You always keep the chronograph running?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## varoadking

jaseyjase said:


>


Like that case...what is it?


----------



## my jekyll doesnt hide

Carrera Heuer 01.


----------



## MacA

I have a couple of Carrera's:



I don't think anyone's posted a "Virtual" Carrera yet courtesy of the Tag Connected:


----------



## Tony Raine

My Carrera, getting on for 10 plus years now and worn at every Revival i has been too


----------



## DeskDiver009

CV201P


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

On a b and r bands grey crocco grain strap









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

MacA said:


> I don't think anyone's posted a "Virtual" Carrera yet courtesy of the Tag Connected:


Very interested to know your thoughts/review on this,


----------



## junbug5150




----------



## Snowdog44




----------



## .Mad Hatter.

On b and r bands carbon 









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hobiedude16

Howdy. Decided it was time to join the forum after I kicked off my addiction a few weeks ago with my first Tag. It seems to be a fairly rare color/model combo, but it's exactly what I was hoping for. The features are the ones I wanted and the color goes with anything! I work in construction management, so I needed a watch that can withstand the hazards of a jobsite, and so far, so good.

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 8 GMT with Anthracite Sunray Effect Dial (WAR5012.BA0723)


----------



## Orange_GT3

hobiedude16 said:


> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 8 GMT with Anthracite Sunray Effect Dial (WAR5012.BA0723)


Welcome aboard b-).

I like the grand date display of the Calibre 8, but preferred the more subtle and simple GMT function of the Calibre 7. Nice to have a chronometer on your wrist though.


----------



## littleneh

My first one 










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Chrono_Man

I own the same model! The anthracite dial with the sunburst effect is amazing, a beautiful piece...


----------



## Dennis Lee

hobiedude16 said:


> Howdy. Decided it was time to join the forum after I kicked off my addiction a few weeks ago with my first Tag. It seems to be a fairly rare color/model combo, but it's exactly what I was hoping for. The features are the ones I wanted and the color goes with anything! I work in construction management, so I needed a watch that can withstand the hazards of a jobsite, and so far, so good.
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 8 GMT with Anthracite Sunray Effect Dial (WAR5012.BA0723)
> 
> View attachment 7888018
> 
> View attachment 7888074
> 
> View attachment 7888082


Congratulations on your purchase. I also got my hands on this watch recently.

I was comparing the movement of the watch and I noticed something strange. Your movement looks exactly as my watch.

However, when I google the same watch, the picture of the movement looks very different even though it is the same watch model and movement (calibre 8 gmt).

Can anyone advise?


----------



## Orange_GT3

Dennis Lee said:


> Congratulations on your purchase. I also got my hands on this watch recently.
> 
> I was comparing the movement of the watch and I noticed something strange. Your movement looks exactly as my watch.
> 
> However, when I google the same watch, the picture of the movement looks very different even though it is the same watch model and movement (calibre 8 gmt).
> 
> Can anyone advise?


It is possible that Google is showing you the Sellita supplied version of the Calibre 8 GMT instead of the ETA version or vice-versa.


----------



## Tagavant

Orange_GT3 said:


> Dennis Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase. I also got my hands on this watch recently.
> 
> I was comparing the movement of the watch and I noticed something strange. Your movement looks exactly as my watch.
> 
> However, when I google the same watch, the picture of the movement looks very different even though it is the same watch model and movement (calibre 8 gmt).
> 
> Can anyone advise?
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that Google is showing you the Sellita supplied version of the Calibre 8 GMT instead of the ETA version or vice-versa.
Click to expand...

The reason your movement looks different from the ones you see are online is because they are different years. Same piece different year


----------



## Archiesdad

New here and can't yet post pictures but have a carrera chrono in my wee collection, a photo will appear when the post count is high enough.


----------



## Carretera18

Heuer Carrera 1964 Re-edition by Marco Y, on Flickr


Heuer Carrera 1964 Re-edition by Marco Y, on Flickr


----------



## Carretera18

Sorry... Double post


----------



## DeskDiver009

Switched my carrera over to leather.


----------



## Diesel260

First Tag and really enjoying it!


----------



## pylonguy

Joining the club. Just a basic Calibre 5 Carrera, my first Auto. I love the simplicity.


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## martin_blank

massimax said:


> My Carreras b-) The "old" and the new...


Great pic of great watches.


----------



## jaseyjase

varoadking said:


> Like that case...what is it?


sorry about the delayed response! Its a pelican 1010 with some custom foam cutouts.


----------



## Black5

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

On a white perlon today









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseyjase

on a black nato and is now my daily.


----------



## Deonild

pylonguy said:


> Joining the club. Just a basic Calibre 5 Carrera, my first Auto. I love the simplicity.
> 
> View attachment 8145474


Nice pick! Recently got my first auto as well:


----------



## fuzzyarrow

Hi guys can anyone give me some information on CV201AL.BA0723?

Thinking of buying it but can't find any information online about this exact model. It looks a lot like another model (cv201aj)


----------



## Stevo1985

My latest purchase car2a10


----------



## warmarko

My Carrera, summer NATO strap.


----------



## theweatherdog

Hello,

I am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone knows the answer to a few questions...

I have just purchased a Carrera Twin-Time from a boutique in England, it was pre-registered in Italy just 2 weeks before.

I have noticed a few small differences to other Twin-Time's, firstly the dial is made up of circles rather than being smooth (I am sure there is an official name for this), secondly, the inside of the clasp seems to be different to others I have seen, thirdly the model number is WAR2010-1, I cannot seem to find any aywhere that have the -1.

Do we think that these differences and the -1 are just due to it being the very latest model?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Orange_GT3

theweatherdog said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone knows the answer to a few questions...
> 
> I have just purchased a Carrera Twin-Time from a boutique in England, it was pre-registered in Italy just 2 weeks before.
> 
> I have noticed a few small differences to other Twin-Time's, firstly the dial is made up of circles rather than being smooth (I am sure there is an official name for this), secondly, the inside of the clasp seems to be different to others I have seen, thirdly the model number is WAR2010-1, I cannot seem to find any aywhere that have the -1.
> 
> Do we think that these differences and the -1 are just due to it being the very latest model?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John
> 
> 
> View attachment 8616530
> View attachment 8616538


Mine is a -0 and has a plain black dial with no decoration. I can't comment on the clasp as I bought mine on the bracelet. I'd say it just indicates a design tweak, in this case, to the dial finishing.


----------



## e36wchmstr

theweatherdog said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone knows the answer to a few questions...
> 
> I have just purchased a Carrera Twin-Time from a boutique in England, it was pre-registered in Italy just 2 weeks before.
> 
> I have noticed a few small differences to other Twin-Time's, firstly the dial is made up of circles rather than being smooth (I am sure there is an official name for this), secondly, the inside of the clasp seems to be different to others I have seen, thirdly the model number is WAR2010-1, I cannot seem to find any aywhere that have the -1.
> 
> Do we think that these differences and the -1 are just due to it being the very latest model?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John
> 
> 
> View attachment 8616530
> View attachment 8616538


I have the same thing. A buddy at work has the same model WAR2010 but without the -1.

I just purchsed a new WAR2010 myself from one of the well known grey market dealers, and received a WAR2010-1.

They seem to have made a few small revisions. Firstly, the "circles" you describe on the dial as opposed to the flat/solid black dial. They also made the hour markers slightly longer a 1,2,4,5,7,8,10 & 11. They are now more equal length all the way around instead of being slightly shorter on the older model. The "CARRERA" and Tag also appear to be slightly higher up, this may be due to the longer markers but I'm not sure. They also polished the side of the case I believe.


----------



## theweatherdog

Thank for that, I hadn't noticed the other changes - it's great to have the very latest model! 

Also, I got a massive bargain on this watch, £1675 from Watchfinder, they deal in pre-owned, but this was brand new, just pre-registered a week earlier in Italy. A bit annoyed though, it came with an instruction manual for a quartz carrera - not sure how that happened!


----------



## louisuchiha

Aloha fellas!


----------



## Can1860

..joining the club, my new 1887


----------



## Thadmach

I have a couple. . .the one in the middle I just purchased and I think its just great!


----------



## martin_blank

My newly acquired 1887 on a custom rally strap from ABP..


----------



## arbyjr

theweatherdog said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone knows the answer to a few questions...
> 
> I have just purchased a Carrera Twin-Time from a boutique in England, it was pre-registered in Italy just 2 weeks before.
> 
> I have noticed a few small differences to other Twin-Time's, firstly the dial is made up of circles rather than being smooth (I am sure there is an official name for this), secondly, the inside of the clasp seems to be different to others I have seen, thirdly the model number is WAR2010-1, I cannot seem to find any aywhere that have the -1.
> 
> Do we think that these differences and the -1 are just due to it being the very latest model?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John
> 
> 
> View attachment 8616530


The clasp doesn't look right for a "new" Carrera Twin-Time. They switched to the newer clasp several years ago. The new clips should have a -0 so it should be like FC5014-0 or FC5037-0. The FC5037-0 is one of a couple different clasps from the newer Carrera's for the over sized 3mm thick leather and rubber straps. The FC5014-0 is one used for the standard sized 2mm thick Leather

Look them up with the -0 and with out, the -0 clasps have a very different styled push button head type, and also the fold over compression end where the band slides in to is different.

What clasp is yours? this is an example of the newer -0 clasp, Its an FC5014-0. This I got from a friends older Twin-time that he got in 2012,


----------



## arbyjr

here is a comparison of the FC5037 and FC5037-0. The bottom on is the -0, but on the left the compression end, the -0 has the TAGHeuer logo above the hole, and farther away from the point. where the top older version it is below the hole. Also the attachment pin is in a different spot on the newer style. the top one is farther away from the point of the triangle.


----------



## theweatherdog

Hi, just checked and I have an FC5037. In pictures mine looks be be the same as what is fitted to the Cal 1887 and a flyback. How could I have an older version clasp on the very latest model, when I got it all seals, tags etc were intact.


----------



## Rakumi

I really love the look of the Carrera date or day date. Especially the day date in blue.


warmarko said:


> My Carrera, summer NATO strap.
> View attachment 8616466


----------



## peterr928

Does this count?


----------



## johnra1

I noticed some questions in other Forum areas regarding the ribbed or concentric circles on the dial of the newer Calibre models. I found that most of the marketing pictures still show a flat, sunburst or sunray surface, but the Anthracite faced watch I purchased online has a different face. I went to my local TAG dealer to compare, thinking I would prefer the flatter dial. However upon comparison I am way happier with the textured surface on this Anthracite-faced model. So, be aware of this difference and make sure you are making a choice that is best for you.


----------



## JediKnight

My first Carrera! I absolutely love this watch! I was deciding on this and an Omega Speedmaster and chose this for daily wear due to the sapphire crystal and date as standard. I will still get a speedy someday but for now I am enjoying this piece everyday!. Carrera CV201AJ.BA0727 for reference, which is basically the modern CV2010 model. Cheers!


----------



## Orange_GT3

Here is my latest entry to the Carrera Club:









I'm very pleased to have added this one to my collection.


----------



## JediKnight

Orange_GT3 said:


> Here is my latest entry to the Carrera Club:
> 
> I'm very pleased to have added this one to my collection.


Great looking dial on that Carrera! Looks great!!


----------



## Champb1985

Having turned thirty last year I treated myself to a stunning carerra. Having lost the appetite for chronographs and black or white faces, this beauty caught my eye. This watch contradicts it's simplicity with minute details like the blue flange, the star burst dial, the radial second hand, and somewhat glass box case. A pleasure to wear and always catches people's eyes and a Compliment every now and then.


----------



## fuzzyarrow

JediKnight said:


> View attachment 8928818
> 
> My first Carrera! I absolutely love this watch! I was deciding on this and an Omega Speedmaster and chose this for daily wear due to the sapphire crystal and date as standard. I will still get a speedy someday but for now I am enjoying this piece everyday!. Carrera CV201AJ.BA0727 for reference, which is basically the modern CV2010 model. Cheers!


my fave carrera.


----------



## fuzzyarrow

Btw, is the carrera bezel steel or ceramic?


----------



## Sxgt

Champb1985 said:


> Having turned thirty last year I treated myself to a stunning carerra. Having lost the appetite for chronographs and black or white faces, this beauty caught my eye. This watch contradicts it's simplicity with minute details like the blue flange, the star burst dial, the radial second hand, and somewhat glass box case. A pleasure to wear and always catches people's eyes and a Compliment every now and then.


Great looking watch.


----------



## JediKnight

fuzzyarrow said:


> Btw, is the carrera bezel steel or ceramic?


Thanks! It is an aluminum bezel I believe.


----------



## climbsmountains86

This is a ripper, have my eye on one as well. Whats the lug to lug and how curved are the lugs?


----------



## daddyKC

Carrera resting on deck.


----------



## ilipac

My first TAG and my first Carrera. Had to get a Chrono.....I was between this one and one of the cal.1887 watches, but the day-date function of the calibre 16 is very useful to me. Love the 43mm case and I love the build of the watch! ref.CV2A1R.BA0799 (P.S. thinking of getting some rally straps, and possibly the leather strap that comes on the other variant)


----------



## Want300

I struggled to select my first Carrera... I went with the Blue Calibre 5 Day-Date... Definitely happy with my choice.


----------



## theblotted

My humble Carrera 1887 version 2 (without the Tachy Rehaut). Unfortunately it's FS so will be leaving the club again&#8230; :-(


----------



## fuzzyarrow

ilipac said:


> My first TAG and my first Carrera. Had to get a Chrono.....I was between this one and one of the cal.1887 watches, but the day-date function of the calibre 16 is very useful to me. Love the 43mm case and I love the build of the watch! ref.CV2A1R.BA0799 (P.S. thinking of getting some rally straps, and possibly the leather strap that comes on the other variant)
> View attachment 9072898
> 
> View attachment 9072914
> 
> View attachment 9072906


Love the detail in this watch. Mines arrives tomorrow!


----------



## fuzzyarrow

While we're on the subject, why does the cal.1887 cost a little more than the Day-Date? And why 2 watches that look almost identical? Which came first?


----------



## Orange_GT3

fuzzyarrow said:


> While we're on the subject, why does the cal.1887 cost a little more than the Day-Date? And why 2 watches that look almost identical? Which came first?


They are different movements. The Calibre 16 is a variant of the Valjoux 7750 and is definitely the older movement.

The Calibre 1887 was introduced in 2010 and is an in-house movement, albeit one that is based on a rather excellent Seiko design.

The 1887 is nicer and also not always more expensive. certain heritage styled Calibre 16s are more expensive than thee 1887 equivalents. Go figure!


----------



## fuzzyarrow

Thanks for the info. I decided on the cv2a1r. Didn't expect to like it so much in person. My latest addition.


----------



## raheelc

My second Carrera and third Tag overall










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

raheelc said:


> My second Carrera amd third Tag overall


Snap. It's such a clear design. So easy to read the second time zone yet not cluttered.


----------



## QWatchQ

I recently bought this Cal 16 with box and papers......CV2010.BA0786 circa 2006.....a great bookend to my circa 1964 1st execution Carrera 2447T.

Everybody needs a little salt and peppa in their life.


----------



## raheelc

Orange_GT3 said:


> Snap. It's such a clear design. So easy to read the second time zone yet not cluttered.


Yep! Really like the design on this one! Simple yet informative!


----------



## TempusFazool

QWatchQ said:


> I recently bought this Cal 16 with box and papers......CV2010.BA0786 circa 2006.....a great bookend to my circa 1964 1st execution Carrera 2447T.
> 
> Everybody needs a little salt and peppa in their life.


That 2447T is a jawdropper!


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

On a red nato









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dluxxx

So this is officially my first watch. Never used to wear a watch but i finally found a watch i personally fell in love with. It is my Carrera Chrono. Fell in love with the black face w/ the Rose Gold accents. I love the color combination.


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

It took me a while, but I finally got hold of my Carrera Heuer 01, and I love it. I tried it one several times before purchasing, I kept getting worried that it was too big, but it fits my wrist perfectly (7"). I think the rubber strap looks so much better than the bracelet as well, not least because it blends to the lugs so there's no step, this also helps with the large size of the watch too.


----------



## cfw

Does this count as a Carerra

















Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## dotti

Just arrived, my first carrera (set aside grand carreras previously owned & 1 gc still in possession).


----------



## Ard

A little over a week now, I haven't worn it much. I'm still in shock, it's nicer than my Aqua Terra was by far!


----------



## Black5

HSV Senator Signature #336
with
Tag Heuer Carrera Monaco Grand Prix #1937
[Idea stolen from @jconli - who did it much better ;-)]


----------



## jeffgo888

Just got this today as a trade for my SMPc Black...
I think it was a great trade...


----------



## fuzzyarrow

Hi can anyone explain why some Car2a10 Carreras have brushed lugs while others have polished finish? 

thanks.


----------



## warmarko

I have this watch for about two years now, its my daily wear, and i still like it very much! Very simple design, I am not that much fan of chronographs, and great bracelet. Hope they will serve for long.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doubleosullivan

I tracked my carrera for 72 days and its +.8 a day. 
Very happy with that.


----------



## martin_blank

Last pre-Tag Carrera...?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

New arrival and loving the simple yet elegant beauty!!


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

martin_blank said:


> Last pre-Tag Carrera...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about the case, reminds me a bit of the Speedmaster 2, but the dial and hands are fantastic!


----------



## cufflinkcraze

martin_blank said:


> Last pre-Tag Carrera...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a vintage looking piece. Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

A pair of 1887s....


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Orange_GT3 said:


> A pair of 1887s....
> 
> View attachment 9964642


Very nice pair there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono_Man

That McLaren LE 1887 is an impressive watch. The contrasting dial / subdials seals the deal



Orange_GT3 said:


> A pair of 1887s....
> 
> View attachment 9964642


----------



## Orange_GT3

Chrono_Man said:


> That McLaren LE 1887 is an impressive watch. The contrasting dial / subdials seals the deal


Thanks. I was over the moon when I managed to acquire one. The black gold indices are lovely too and, under a loupe, the dial actually looks enamelled as it has a fine roughness to the surface that is not visible to the naked eye.


----------



## Chrono_Man

Orange_GT3 said:


> Thanks. I was over the moon when I managed to acquire one. The black gold indices are lovely too and, under a loupe, the dial actually looks enamelled as it has a fine roughness to the surface that is not visible to the naked eye.


Congrats on finding one! Honestly I think it is the sportiest of the 1887 Carreras and the McLaren lettering on the bezel is so subtle. I had to get this Carrera back in May, it took me a while to get it and I am so happy with it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Chrono_Man said:


> Congrats on finding one! Honestly I think it is the sportiest of the 1887 Carreras and the McLaren lettering on the bezel is so subtle. I had to get this Carrera back in May, it took me a while to get it and I am so happy with it


Yep, that's a nice one too. I've also tried on the titanium Calibre 36 and that is the one I really want to get before they disappear from retail channels.


----------



## Chrono_Man

My own personal Carrera Club









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexander.y

Hi everybody, I'm quite new to this forum, so nice to meet you all.
This is my new Carrera. Just bought it last week and I can't stop looking at it


----------



## composite_guru

Hi, I'm new here and noticed the Carrera Club. I'm pleased to show off my new piece. 
Carrera Heuer 01 Phantom Titanium Grey.


----------



## RolexWrist

My new Carrera


----------



## fuzzyarrow

I have the Car2a10 carrera 1887 and noticed last night under certain lights there are marks on the crystal. At certain angles I can see numbers above where the numbers on the face are, and a little square infront of where the date function is. Also the same for the hands. This may sound silly but I'm wondering is this a deliberate feature or have these shiny parts have somehow burned impressions into the crystal? Ie if I was sold a display model that had been sitting under bright lights for long periods?


----------



## technics100

I have had my Carrera now for just over 11 years, great watch although it has failed me a few times requiring new stem and crown amongst other things.. still very modern looking and looks great on a nato..


----------



## 01coltcolt

PaulK said:


> Finally picked up a white face to go with the black.
> View attachment 4411658


Beautiful


----------



## Lukebor

My Heuer 









iP7


----------



## 01coltcolt

I love my Carrera Day/Date


----------



## TomppaHe

I have the old 39mm version of Twin-Time that I bought second hand couple of years ago. It was pure coincidence but I actually prefer the old size and clean design with fewer details compared to current one.


----------



## enricodepaoli

I've always likes the clean design of this Carrera and the slanted way the dial meets the case. One of the perfect Carreras IMO.

I may sound too conservative, but I just love the 36mm original size and dial, with the 3-6-9 subdials. The very first re-issue is a perfect Carrera for me. But again, this twin-time is one of the very nice versions, too.



TomppaHe said:


> I have the old 39mm version of Twin-Time that I bought second hand couple of years ago. It was pure coincidence but I actually prefer the old size and clean design with fewer details compared to current one.
> 
> View attachment 10195050


----------



## Howi

I just joined the club too, very happy and proud!


----------



## Orange_GT3

Howi said:


> I just joined the club too, very happy and proud!
> 
> View attachment 10206826


Very, very nice and welcome to the club.


----------



## Howi

Thank you Orange!


----------



## Black5

Back on the band it came with.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dandy-Power

I joined the carrera club too. I love this watch since the first minute.


----------



## Tosh2710

Hi all,

I recently bought a Tag Heuer bracelet off eBay for my Carrera CV2010-4.

Unfortunately despite being 20mm the end links do not fit. I now believe this bracelet is for the Grand Carrera.

Could anyone tell me if I can get end links for this bracelet so that it will fit my Carrera?

The bracelet clasp has model number FAA031. I can't see a model number on the bracelet itself but I think it may be BA0900. The end links are marked 3123. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausman600

My one and only Tag 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullDisclosureWatches

Here's mine! CVA2A10


----------



## FullDisclosureWatches

I really like that one.


----------



## supersong115

New to the club! I had to the opportunity to acquire a grail watch I didn't know I was after for so long. The Carrera Jack Heuer 40th Anniversary Edition. The silver/gray panda dial. The red chrono hand. The size. Everything about this Carrera is gorgeous. I got it to commemorate my 30th birthday, and boy i'm gonna wear the hell outta this one.


----------



## 01coltcolt

Calibre S Link


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## daddyKC




----------



## ecitizen

Chrono_Man said:


> Congrats on finding one! Honestly I think it is the sportiest of the 1887 Carreras and the McLaren lettering on the bezel is so subtle. I had to get this Carrera back in May, it took me a while to get it and I am so happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a Tag rubber strap that you could use with this model and can you use the clasp with it?


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## ABN_80

Here's mine. Permanent part of my collection. Huge fan of the Carrera & Tag Heuer!


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Just got it back from service and it didn't seem to wow me as it did before...thought about selling it but today I'm back into it 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 01coltcolt

Dandy-Power said:


> I joined the carrera club too. I love this watch since the first minute.
> 
> View attachment 10235642


Very nice


----------



## rosborn

FullDisclosureWatches said:


> Here's mine! CVA2A10
> View attachment 10487106
> View attachment 10487114


Just love the detail overall and especially on those subdials.


----------



## cm824

New to the Carrera club!


----------



## kjenckes

My first high-end watch I didn't inherit. Since sold and still regret it. not sure if it's still in production, and I remember it won some French award for most beauthiful dial


----------



## Black5

Starting my day with coffee in an Airport lounge and a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Monaco Grand Prix on OEM rubber on the left.









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## parags4456

my next watch as soon as I sell my david yurman available on ebay


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Twin time on the wrist today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epel71

I received a new strap from Two Stitch Straps and tried it on my Carrera.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epel71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Ausman600 said:


> My one and only Tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could someone elaborate on this watch, please?
I mean someone who owns this piece. This is a Tag I would love to own (in addition to Monaco and Grand Carrera).
This is very classy looking dress watch, indeed!


----------



## Orange_GT3

janiboi said:


> Could someone elaborate on this watch, please?
> I mean someone who owns this piece. This is a Tag I would love to own (in addition to Monaco and Grand Carrera).
> This is very classy looking dress watch, indeed!


It is still available so why not go and try one on at a TAG Heuer boutique or an AD?


----------



## janiboi

Orange_GT3 said:


> It is still available so why not go and try one on at a TAG Heuer boutique or an AD?


Good idea, I'll do that.
Still, could someone tell me more about owning this watch and some long term experiences?


----------



## rmullins

Just joined your ranks. Fell in love with the blue dial when I saw it.


----------



## elbeik

Reedition today.
Vintage Horween strap by Combat Straps.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

One of those nasty 'new' kind of Carreras, sorry...


----------



## Shaunie_007

AQUAGRAPH said:


> View attachment 11559746
> 
> One of those nasty 'new' kind of Carreras, sorry...


I rather like the 'new' dial. It does deter from legibility a bit, but it's certainly striking.

My CV2010 says Hi!:


----------



## rado63

CV5111.BA0739


----------



## WatchNut

Hi folks. Hope everyone has had a good weekend.

I was wondering if any members have bought one of the new Carrera models, the CV2A84.FC6394. I'm thinking of getting one of these and have question about it, are the numbers on the dial luminous or is only the hour and minute hands? I've read the watch description on various websites and some say the numbers are luminous and some don't so wondered if any owners could tell me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ivo P




----------



## .Mad Hatter.

A few recent shots. For sale too if anyone is interested 🙃









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Just freed this one from it's Pawn Store Oppressors today


----------



## Ducati_Fiend

borchard929 said:


> View attachment 11691874
> 
> 
> Just freed this one from it's Pawn Store Oppressors today


Just freed this one from Jomashop today lol!


----------



## Ducati_Fiend

BTW....Every one like my workbench table cloth? haha


----------



## VeryRed997

New to the forum. Here is my most recent watch purchase. Also have a 6 year old Aquaracer, now on a Tag rubber strap.


----------



## Sourabh

Just rescued this from my watch locker









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camdamonium

I am rocking a CAR2A11. It's a sick watch for the money!


----------



## borchard929

Rocking my Carrera CV2A12









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

VeryRed997 said:


> New to the forum. Here is my most recent watch purchase. Also have a 6 year old Aquaracer, now on a Tag rubber strap.


that is such a beauty!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

cal 36 on Sicily


----------



## warmarko

Monday in Bali, I thought I will appreciate day-date function during nightshifts, but i appreciate it most on vacation!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaythedreamer

Hello all,
Would like to know some details about deployment clasps and part numbers. Looking for an 18mm buckle side width clasp. For example I know FC5014 is 18mm at buckle side and can take 2mm straps (read that FC5030 is also essentially the same). What are other buckles with same width but with different thickness? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Orange_GT3

jaythedreamer said:


> Hello all,
> Would like to know some details about deployment clasps and part numbers. Looking for an 18mm buckle side width clasp. For example I know FC5014 is 18mm at buckle side and can take 2mm straps (read that FC5030 is also essentially the same). What are other buckles with same width but with different thickness? Thanks in advance.


FC5037 is the 3mm equivalent of FC5014.


----------



## jaythedreamer

Orange_GT3 said:


> FC5037 is the 3mm equivalent of FC5014.


Thanks Orange!


----------



## Reza

My old Carrera


----------



## Jantelo15

I want this so bad but can't decide on Black or Anthracite. I guess it's a good problem to have :\


----------



## Black5

Ok. 
Took this for another thread, but since I'm bored and lazy...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmorgraph

My favorite Carrera - bi-color


----------



## AaaVee

My both Carrera's ;-)


----------



## jaythedreamer

My Carrera Calibre 16 Chrono with custom made alligator strap by Aaron (Combat Straps)


----------



## SiSetts

Hi all,looking for help please??
I have the Carrera Calibre 5. Model number WV211M.BA0787. What is the correct lug width please??
Scrolling the net and getting 18,19 and 20mm.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hale color

SiSetts said:


> Hi all,looking for help please??
> I have the Carrera Calibre 5. Model number WV211M.BA0787. What is the correct lug width please??
> Scrolling the net and getting 18,19 and 20mm.
> Thanks in advance.


Pretty sure it's 19, but if you actually have it, should be easy enough to verify by measuring lug width using ruler with millimeters.


----------



## SiSetts

Hale color said:


> SiSetts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,looking for help please??
> I have the Carrera Calibre 5. Model number WV211M.BA0787. What is the correct lug width please??
> Scrolling the net and getting 18,19 and 20mm.
> Thanks in advance.
> Pretty sure it's 19, but if you actually have it, should be easy enough to verify by measuring lug width using ruler with millimeters.
Click to expand...


----------



## SiSetts

Thanks for your response hale color


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Am I allowed in with the Tourbillon...??


----------



## reydenX

hey there , can anyone help me identify this tag heuer  ?


----------



## Orange_GT3

reydenX said:


> View attachment 12011762
> hey there , can anyone help me identify this tag heuer  ?


No, because it is a horrible fake.


----------



## Black5

reydenX said:


> View attachment 12011762
> hey there , can anyone help me identify this tag heuer  ?


Wow! There is absolutely NOTHING on this watch that leverages ANY TH design cues. That is rather pathetic...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

reydenX said:


> View attachment 12011762
> hey there , can anyone help me identify this tag heuer  ?


Spectacularly bad.

And in the wrong topic.


----------



## martin_blank

Pretty sure this one is authentic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotpa

I'd like to join as well. With my Carrera 1887.
Great dial and case back.


----------



## Jantelo15

Camdamonium said:


> I am rocking a CAR2A11. It's a sick watch for the money!


This is my next watch, I love the anthracite dial and polished numerals!


----------



## bcskunk

Delivered by the UPS guy literally 30mins ago.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

calibre 36


----------



## podunkeric

Just arrived 5 mins ago. Down and dirty pic....


----------



## Dougiebaby

The classically styled Carrera Twin Time - fantastic watch! Here it is doing what it does best ... traveling!

At the Cafe du Paris in Monaco (drinking a Monaco beer):








Amalfi Coast overlooking the Med








Taormina, Sicily








Cafe Latte in Venice








Rome








Barcelona


----------



## fuzzyarrow

reydenX said:


> View attachment 12011762
> hey there , can anyone help me identify this tag heuer  ?


*****...


----------



## Uhrenfreund

I have gone through 100 pages in this thread, hoping to find some wrist shots of the Carrera Calibre 5 or 7 with the rose gold highlights or the rose gold bezel but I couldn't find any.

Are those models not as popular or did I just miss it? I am about to join the Carrera club and would like to see the watch out in the wild


----------



## thedougler2

I just joined the club with a car2110 Woooo!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

fuzzyarrow said:


> *****...


I think even He would be pissed!


----------



## anngadc

This is what i wear daily









Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## Valle de Joux

Nice watch! I own one from 2015 and I really enjoy it!! Wear yours in good health!!


----------



## drazae

CV2010 basic chronograph!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## squall_kay

newbie here =)
bought this Heuer-01 RB edition few days ago. my first tag. now it became my daily watch.


----------



## kuantings

3 of my Heuer collection were carrera:
cs3110x1 cv2110 cv2113


----------



## jlowe6269

Re edition 1964 18k


----------



## squall_kay

kuantings said:


> View attachment 12364049
> 
> 3 of my Heuer collection were carrera:
> cs3110x1 cv2110 cv2113


nice collection man!


----------



## RossFraney

Looking at picking up a carrera.. this has only made me more eager  These forums are dangerous lol.


----------



## Accessvirus

My grand carrera calibre 8 and friends


----------



## Dohcpower81

My 8 year old carrera. Just came back from Tag after crown replacement. I was expecting they would polish the case, bazel etc but it wasn't. Does tag service movement after crown replacement!

Thinking of going croc strap way. Any suggestions on what colour leather band to get?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooonman321

Dohcpower81 said:


> My 8 year old carrera. Just came back from Tag after crown replacement. I was expecting they would polish the case, bazel etc but it wasn't. Does tag service movement after crown replacement!
> 
> Thinking of going croc strap way. Any suggestions on what colour leather band to get?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dark blue, maybe navy. I paired dark navy with my silvery white Hamilton khaki navy and it makes the dial really pop.


----------



## byhsu

kuantings said:


> View attachment 12364049
> 
> 3 of my Heuer collection were carrera:
> cs3110x1 cv2110 cv2113


which model is the 2nd from the left? Could we get more pictures of that watch?

Thanks


----------



## Orange_GT3

byhsu said:


> which model is the 2nd from the left? Could we get more pictures of that watch?
> 
> Thanks


It's an Autavia although I'm not sure which reference.


----------



## doubleosullivan

I couldn't afford a new watch, but I can afford a new strap. 
What do you think?


----------



## mikekilo725

Orange_GT3 said:


> It's an Autavia although I'm not sure which reference.


Looks like the 2003 CY2111


----------



## harry_flashman




----------



## TonyPtingle

Tried to post a pic, not enough posts, apparentlt


----------



## TonyPtingle

TonyPtingle said:


> Tried to post a pic, not enough posts, apparently


Fixed the typo.
How many posts before I can post pics?


----------



## vujen

I love it.


----------



## TonyPtingle

Managed to work it out. My third Tag, first Carrera 2015 Senna edition Calibre 16 on a watchgecko NATO. Found the original rubber strap uncomfortable


----------



## TonyPtingle




----------



## harry_flashman

vujen said:


> View attachment 12401737
> 
> 
> I love it.


I love it, too. An awesome watch, TH should re-re-issue this.


----------



## vujen

harry_flashman said:


> I love it, too. An awesome watch, TH should re-re-issue this.


I completely agree with you, my friend


----------



## RustyBin5

I'm a self confessed Tudor fan boy - got 5 and love them all. Was about to buy my 6th when something else caught my eye. As a result I'm now in this club . Beautiful watch and definitely a keeper









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polonus

I've got my Carrera in 1981 in Austria. I don't speak German and I didn't know much about this watch. I thought it was a new watch, however now I am pretty sure I bought it used. I paid for it equivalent of US $200, which is about $600 in today's money. There is one interesting feature in this watch: Scale on tachometer doesn't shows speeds from 60 to 500 mph, or km/h, like in most vintage Carreras, but this one has a scale from 50 to 200. I am not sure if that is something like early design? Anybody knows?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

One more time...


----------



## LondonTime

Guys - I've recently acquired this brand new Carrera Calibre 6 and despite putting it up for sale on ebay (for £1975 - UK only I'm afraid!), I'm having some second thoughts... What's the general consensus on this watch here - it feels like it ticks all the boxes (classic size @ 39mm, 'HEUER' logo, classic Carrera colours, symmetrical dial etc), but it's also clearly a mass-made model and I can't see it ever being hard to track down if I lust after it again in the future...

Not normally one for asking for advice on watches but I'm seriously flip-flopping here...what do the Tag experts feel about this one?


----------



## imagwai

LondonTime said:


> Guys - I've recently acquired this brand new Carrera Calibre 6 and despite putting it up for sale on ebay (for £1975 - UK only I'm afraid!), I'm having some second thoughts... What's the general consensus on this watch here - it feels like it ticks all the boxes (classic size @ 39mm, 'HEUER' logo, classic Carrera colours, symmetrical dial etc), but it's also clearly a mass-made model and I can't see it ever being hard to track down if I lust after it again in the future...
> 
> Not normally one for asking for advice on watches but I'm seriously flip-flopping here...what do the Tag experts feel about this one?
> 
> View attachment 12442893
> 
> View attachment 12442891


Personally, I think it's a great watch. Love the classic Carrera case shape, perfect size, vintage rally strap, great design - sporty yet classic and has a simplicity about it too. Only reason I haven't bought one is that I prefer the reissue chronograph Carrera.


----------



## Orange_GT3

imagwai said:


> Personally, I think it's a great watch. Love the classic Carrera case shape, perfect size, vintage rally strap, great design - sporty yet classic and has a simplicity about it too. Only reason I haven't bought one is that I prefer the reissue chronograph Carrera.


I agree. I wouldn't sell if I were you.


----------



## LondonTime

imagwai said:


> Only reason I haven't bought one is that I prefer the reissue chronograph Carrera.


Thanks for the comment - yeah I looked at the all-silver dial chronograph and loved it, except the price... It's definitely the most successful reissue Carrera to date in my eyes.

I think I'm going to see if I can get what I've listed it for on ebay and if it doesn't achieve full asking price I'll happily keep it - at least then if it does sell I'm likely to be able to pick one up in the future for maybe £200-300 more if I get the dreaded seller's remorse!


----------



## RustyBin5

Definitely my favourite carrera is this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi

New owner of my first Carrera. The Day/Date.
I have finally join the Carrera club.


----------



## Rakumi

Also wanted to add that the day/date has a pretty decent movement because the day and date change instantly. It is also pretty nicely decorated. It is such a steal when you consider the other similar watches it undercuts.


----------



## Burningstorm

My first premium watch buy. Will always have a soft spot for my tag.


----------



## Rakumi

Burningstorm said:


> View attachment 12479923
> My first premium watch buy. Will always have a soft spot for my tag.


 It was my first luxury watch as well. Unfortunately I was not ble to keep my first Tag watch.


----------



## Burningstorm

Rakumi said:


> It was my first luxury watch as well. Unfortunately I was not ble to keep my first Tag watch.


Ah that sucks dude. I think the watch is simple and suttle. Had some nice complements when wearing the watch. Although my next purchuse is on the cards but I really don't know what brand to go for next or to stay with Tag.


----------



## Rakumi

Burningstorm said:


> Ah that sucks dude. I think the watch is simple and suttle. Had some nice complements when wearing the watch. Although my next purchuse is on the cards but I really don't know what brand to go for next or to stay with Tag.


 Yeah dude, my first Tag which was my first luxury watch was the Aquaracer Way2110.BA0910 which is with the "H" link bracelet which together made the watch so beautiful. After getting it serviced, it was scratched up in transit. I was able to get my money back after owning the watch for 1.5 years but by this time the watch was nolonger being sold with that bracelet which I love. Since I have been eyeing the Carrera War201e for a while, I decided to give it a shot and so far love it. Maybe will eventually get the same Aquaracer again because I love it but now it sports a traditional oyster style bracelet which I feel is a bit less exciting. As far as your next purchase and which brand, it all depends on what a brand has left to offer you. I love Tag because their fit and finish is top notch (in my opinion) for a great price for their 3 handed lines (calibre 5). Beyond that, I personally am not a chronograph guy. I feel for me, each brand only has a handful of models that speak to me. But also consider what you already have and try not to buy watches to similar to what you already have or some of your watches wont get worn. I have 2 luxury watches and may stick with this or later down the line add that version of the Aquaracer to finish off with 3 luxury watches. But for sure nothing beyond that for me because I would not be able to wear more than 3 in the week.


----------



## Burningstorm

Rakumi said:


> Yeah dude, my first Tag which was my first luxury watch was the Aquaracer Way2110.BA0910 which is with the "H" link bracelet which together made the watch so beautiful. After getting it serviced, it was scratched up in transit. I was able to get my money back after owning the watch for 1.5 years but by this time the watch was nolonger being sold with that bracelet which I love. Since I have been eyeing the Carrera War201e for a while, I decided to give it a shot and so far love it. Maybe will eventually get the same Aquaracer again because I love it but now it sports a traditional oyster style bracelet which I feel is a bit less exciting. As far as your next purchase and which brand, it all depends on what a brand has left to offer you. I love Tag because their fit and finish is top notch (in my opinion) for a great price for their 3 handed lines (calibre 5). Beyond that, I personally am not a chronograph guy. I feel for me, each brand only has a handful of models that speak to me. But also consider what you already have and try not to buy watches to similar to what you already have or some of your watches wont get worn. I have 2 luxury watches and may stick with this or later down the line add that version of the Aquaracer to finish off with 3 luxury watches. But for sure nothing beyond that for me because I would not be able to wear more than 3 in the week.


Sweet man! Is the Carrera War201e like mine but with the day and date function on. If so then I was eyeing up that watch before I got mine but it was a few hundred more so couldn't afford at the time. A very classy watch indeed.

In terms of my next watch it's hard because there are so many nice ones about. I got the Ball Engineer III coming this week as I pre ordered in March. Can't wait for that!

I am really debating the omega PO but again I don't go diving so do I really need it? Not really!

I will prob stay with Tag because you are right, they are a great brand and their finish is top notch!

Also agree with your opinion about the chronograph - paying alot more for a feature which people prob neglect.


----------



## Rakumi

Hey Burningstorm, The War201e is just like yours but with the day/date feature. I just took a look at the Ball you ordered, looks nice and I hope you enjoy it. And just to throw out there, an alternative to the PO but with similar style is the Seiko Sumo. Probably about 1/6th the price. But also look at all the different Aquaracer variations as it may appeal to you. Also check out my full review I posted in the tag heuer threads on the War201e. Just a few of my thoughts.


----------



## Burningstorm

Rakumi said:


> Hey Burningstorm, The War201e is just like yours but with the day/date feature. I just took a look at the Ball you ordered, looks nice and I hope you enjoy it. And just to throw out there, an alternative to the PO but with similar style is the Seiko Sumo. Probably about 1/6th the price. But also look at all the different Aquaracer variations as it may appeal to you. Also check out my full review I posted in the tag heuer threads on the War201e. Just a few of my thoughts.


Thank you for your feedback. I do like the modern aquaracer tags ....  checked the Seiko sumo and actually your spot on - does look pretty decent. As silly as it sounds iv never owned seiko!


----------



## andy_g

Here's my two:


----------



## jdubbs43

Just picked this up. It's a little rough but I like it. Not my first tag, but my first venture into the carerra.


----------



## Rakumi

andy_g said:


> Here's my two:


 Nice little set of Carreras. I have the blue dial of the day/date you have. Carrera has a really nice and iconic case design.


----------



## debitel

My beauty, limited edition Nr. 369
I also have a BMW NATO strap, but forgot to take pictures, now I am on SS strap. I must admit, with BMW Nato looks perfect...


----------



## imagwai

That's a good looking Carrera. Love the blue colour scheme.


----------



## Pimmsley

Love my Carrera :-d









Cheers !


----------



## borchard929

Aaannnndddd....the mailman arrived 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Wearing my Carrera for my birthday today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99




----------



## elbeik

Monaco Grand Prix ltd. edition for today - and most likely the rest of the week.


----------



## Pimmsley

borchard929 said:


> Wearing my Carrera for my birthday today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Happy (belated) Birthday


----------



## borchard929

Good morning everyone!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

borchard929 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Good morning!


----------



## Lofnsjoke

My entry into the club.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulK

My two Carreras, both now sporting Hirsch straps...


----------



## Hale color

Crisp fall days and dark brown leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmwilliamson2

I haven't joined the club, but I was at BC Clark the other day and saw a silver Carrera chronograph with a green bezel. Never seen anything like it...anybody have one of these?


----------



## Orange_GT3

Any photos or a reference number?


----------



## liebs520

New to me, just back from service today! Heuer Carrera 7853N with manual-wind Valjoux 7734 movement. Transitional reference with early execution hands and dial before they moved to 5-digit reference numbers.


----------



## TAG Fan

Part of the club now


----------



## HonzaH

Hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi

TAG Fan said:


> Part of the club now
> View attachment 12630047


 Nice. I have the blue dial version. I love the elegance and simplicity of this watch. It works for so many situations.


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Hanging out









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan

Rakumi said:


> Nice. I have the blue dial version. I love the elegance and simplicity of this watch. It works for so many situations.


Thanks mate! While I appreciate the chronographs and the movements they come with, I have recently found more time for classic 3 hand watches on my wrist


----------



## gossler

I liked your foto, here is mine with my CV2010. It has been with me now for 11 years


----------



## Rakumi

As time goes on, I really am starting to like more and more models of the Carrera (not that I did not like before but I am not a chrono guy) and so it is crazy but I could really see a person owning multiple Carrera models. I own the blue dial day date which I love but that white dial, gold number indices calibre 16 looks kind of sweet as well.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Rakumi said:


> As time goes on, I really am starting to like more and more models of the Carrera (not that I did not like before but I am not a chrono guy) and so it is crazy but I could really see a person owning multiple Carrera models. I own the blue dial day date which I love but that white dial, gold number indices calibre 16 looks kind of sweet as well.


I know what you mean. My first Carrera was a Calibre 7 Twin Time but then came the chronos. An 1887 300 SLR, then the 1887 McLaren 1974 Edition. I'm nearly ready to pull the trigger on a black, titanium Calibre 36 and a used MP4-12C Limited Edition has just wandered into my view.... I could possibly get interested in an 1887 SpaceX if I found one at the right price.

I think that would be it for me though as the new mutant Carreras don't really do it for me.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Orange_GT3 said:


> I know what you mean. My first Carrera was a Calibre 7 Twin Time but then came the chronos. An 1887 300 SLR, then the 1887 McLaren 1974 Edition. I'm nearly ready to pull the trigger on a black, titanium Calibre 36 and a used MP4-12C Limited Edition has just wandered into my view.... I could possibly get interested in an 1887 SpaceX if I found one at the right price.
> 
> I think that would be it for me though as the new mutant Carreras don't really do it for me.


Gosh, I nearly forgot the Calibre 17 (CV5111) Chronometer. That is well up the wish list too.


----------



## gossler

I own 3 Carrera watches, and could se myself buy more, but not the current model, I too dislike the current modular design.


----------



## Orange_GT3

gossler said:


> I own 3 Carrera watches, and could se myself buy more, but not the current model, I too dislike the current modular design.


Nice stands. Where did you get those from?


----------



## gossler

Orange_GT3 said:


> Nice stands. Where did you get those from?


I hunted them on ebay. It was at a time when they where facing out the grand carrera line.

Curiously, BALL Watch was kind enough to sell me four, directly from Switzerland.


----------



## Rakumi

The model model I was thinking about at the time but did not know the model number is the Carrera CV2A1AC. Funny enough and very interesting is, the design looks very nice and clean but as to not make things too cluttered, the day/date window does not have a frame which works for the model better I think while the day/date only model Carrera has a very nice framed window for the day/date which gives greater emphasis on that complication. Little things like this I think really reflect on the care for design of these watches. I think the day/date model has the best window frame I have seen over the day/date complication.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vestergaard-DK

My 2008 Tag Heuer Carrera Twin Time.









Sendt fra min SM-G935F med Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Monaco GP LE









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## D.Brown

Does anyone have experience with the CV201AK model? I have a chance to buy one locally and it would be my first high end watch, let alone a Tag. Just want to know what I'm getting myself into!


----------



## jph4387

I can finally join the club. I normally wear a Tag Searacer from the Link series but finally got a Carrera.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Time to join the Carrera Club with my latest aquisition! The Calibre 16 CV2011.


----------



## Orangecurrent

Carrera CV2014









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitar98

Nice Grand Carrera - in my mind the best looking Carrera's Tag made. Too bad they discontinued the classic style and now offer it only in a more sporty version.


----------



## Monygg85

Cant stop looking at it...


----------



## ThaWatcher

Relaxing with the Carrera!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Once again the Carrera, but this time on a leather strap!


----------



## Awesome Peanut

The Chronographs were either out of my price range, too big for my small wrists or both. So picked up this baby and am extremely happy with it.


----------



## kb.watch

Just joined the club 1964 re-edition


----------



## Orangecurrent

Wow! Enjoy that watch, KB!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Monaco Grand Prix LE Calibre 16


----------



## ghia94




----------



## Orange_GT3

This year's Christmas present......









..... very happy indeed b-)b-)b-).


----------



## Black5

Enjoying some red highlights today...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Nasmitty7185

Jackpot! I just picked up a CAR2110.FC6266 new in box with papers for a little over $1,300


----------



## ghia94

Good deal !


----------



## RonGar

Hello! New to the forum and looking at purchasing a 5 year old Carrera for $1600 with the box and papers and both black and brown leather strap.









Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonGar

Happy New Year! I am meeting the guy tomorrow, from the pics he sent me, the watch looks legit but any advice on what I should look out for to tell if it’s a good fake would be much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catto

RonGar said:


> Happy New Year! I am meeting the guy tomorrow, from the pics he sent me, the watch looks legit but any advice on what I should look out for to tell if it's a good fake would be much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny, I'm selling mine as well and it's basically identical to that, apart from the strap. I don't see any problems with this one from the photo, except that the wristband should be a 19mm width and it's clearly an 18mm on there now.

See if you're getting the deployant buckle with it? And if it has the display case back, that tells you it's a more recent version - mine has a solid back, and it's from 2006.

I'm not sure this model was popular enough for there to be fakes out there that are this close to the real thing...!
R

p.s. mine went for AUD$1550 in reasonably good condition (not mint), with a recent service history and all original packaging & receipts, so $1600 for this one is reasonable if it's in good shape, or newer than mine.


----------



## RonGar

Thank you so much. He said his originally came with a brown strap (which he will include) but wanted black so he got them after and it cost him over $200 Canadian.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonGar

Catto said:


> Funny, I'm selling mine as well and it's basically identical to that, apart from the strap. I don't see any problems with this one from the photo, except that the wristband should be a 19mm width and it's clearly an 18mm on there now.
> 
> See if you're getting the deployant buckle with it? And if it has the display case back, that tells you it's a more recent version - mine has a solid back, and it's from 2006.
> 
> I'm not sure this model was popular enough for there to be fakes out there that are this close to the real thing...!
> R
> 
> p.s. mine went for AUD$1550 in reasonably good condition (not mint), with a recent service history, so $1600 for this one is reasonable if it's in good shape, or newer than mine.


And he said he got them 5 years ago and got the maintenance done recently and will include all of the receipts

Thanks again for your help/ reply










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catto

RonGar said:


> Thank you so much. He said his originally came with a brown strap (which he will include) but wanted black so he got them after and it cost him over $200 Canadian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe I'm wrong then, it just looked like the strap was a bit loose on the pins in that photo so I thought it was the wrong size. I've added some photos above to compare with mine - I put it in a black strap, too, but that one only cost me $95 from the AD! (His might be croc rather than leather?)
R


----------



## RonGar

Catto said:


> Maybe I'm wrong then, it just looked like the strap was a bit loose on the pins in that photo so I thought it was the wrong size. I've added some photos above to compare with mine - I put it in a black strap, too, but that one only cost me $95 from the AD! (His might be croc rather than leather?)
> R


Yes, croc leather. Thanks again. Meeting him tomorrow during lunch. Excited and nervous but he seems like a stand up guy.

Thanks again and have a good one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catto

Here's another couple of photos to compare with when you see yours...
R


----------



## RonGar

Thanks! The only major difference that I am seeing is the back of the watch. The one that I am looking at getting has the glass/ skeleton back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonGar

Here are more pics

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catto

Looks to be about half the age of mine then, and possibly slightly better condition too. I’d say you’ve done okay at $1600! Enjoy, it’s a beautiful watch. I’m slightly worried I’ll regret selling mine!
R


----------



## RonGar

Thank you again and Happy New Year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

RonGar said:


> Hello! New to the forum and looking at purchasing a 5 year old Carrera for $1600 with the box and papers and both black and brown leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi RonGar, I just sent you a PM message. That price seems a little high to me for the previous version (39mm). Here's my newer 41mm version - yes, I took this pic yesterday, January 1st 2018 









The watch is awesome! I used it as it was intended ... as a traveler's watch during a 14 day vacation in Monaco, France, Italy, and Greece - here I am wearing it at the Cafe du Paris in Monaco


----------



## RonGar

Dougiebaby said:


> Hi RonGar, I just sent you a PM message. That price seems a little high to me for the previous version (39mm). Here's my newer 41mm version - yes, I took this pic yesterday, January 1st 2018
> 
> View attachment 12774357
> 
> 
> The watch is awesome! I used it as it was intended ... as a traveler's watch during a 14 day vacation in Monaco, France, Italy, and Greece - here I am wearing it at the Cafe du Paris in Monaco
> 
> View attachment 12774359


Hello and PM replied

Ron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonGar

Picked up the watch yesterday and officially a TH Carrera owner 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Have been neglecting it lately...but it's on the wrist today









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

RonGar said:


> Picked up the watch yesterday and officially a TH Carrera owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im glad it was an easy and pleasant transaction. I bought my Calibre 36 on ebay, and like you, everything went smoothly! Great looking watch and one of my favorite GMTs... enjoy!


----------



## gossler

I have been wearing mostly my BALLs lately... but I am a very very big Fan of the carrera line. Not so much of the new one however. How do you guys like it?


----------



## RonGar

I am loving my watch although I think I would have preferred the 41mm over the 39mm but glad I picked this up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

gossler said:


> I have been wearing mostly my BALLs lately... but I am a very very big Fan of the carrera line. *Not so much of the new one however*. How do you guys like it?


If you are referring to the mutant Carreras (Heuer 01), then I agree, they are not that nice. I'm interested to see what gets launched at SIHH in a few days and at Basel later in the year.


----------



## gossler

Orange_GT3 said:


> If you are referring to the mutant Carreras (Heuer 01), then I agree, they are not that nice. I'm interested to see what gets launched at SIHH in a few days and at Basel later in the year.


Yes.. those mutant Heuer 01 carreras specially the skeleton ones, I personally dislike very much. I prefer my now 12 year old CV2010


----------



## Michael Kenny

Just got my first Carrera, a Jack Heuer 40th Anniversary Limited Edition CV2117, in excellent condition and I love it.


----------



## imagwai

Michael Kenny said:


> Just got my first Carrera, a Jack Heuer 40th Anniversary Limited Edition CV2117, in excellent condition and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 12782839


Nice choice


----------



## Orangecurrent

Michael Kenny said:


> Just got my first Carrera, a Jack Heuer 40th Anniversary Limited Edition CV2117, in excellent condition and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 12782839


Fantastic dial! Great choice - enjoy......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SiSetts

Carrera calibre 5 on Di Moddell Rallye.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Carrera Twin Time on leather - I love this 4 hander!


----------



## Awesome Peanut

I decided to put this on a brown strap until the summer.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Awesome Peanut said:


> I decided to put this on a brown strap until the summer.
> 
> View attachment 12792919


Good decision me thinks! :-!


----------



## the Apostle

She's almost 7.


----------



## mnf67

That is an absolutely beautiful watch.


----------



## Black5

With a splash of red...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Norms76

Calibre 5.


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Today's dilemma...









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippin

Such a versatile watch:


----------



## Don Draper

Shame on TH for discontinuing the Grand Carreras, they are beautiful.


----------



## the Apostle

Don Draper said:


> Shame on TH for discontinuing the Grand Carreras, they are beautiful.


All the more reason to never get rid of mine. Love the watch!

IG: @apostalides


----------



## hub6152

My only wish is they'd put Carrera on the dial - but it's a minor detail in the scale of things.


----------



## imagwai

Don Draper said:


> Shame on TH for discontinuing the Grand Carreras, they are beautiful.


Rumour has it they're going to bring it back. But maybe next year.


----------



## daddyKC

3 shields


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Mezeno

Just arrived and I couldn't be prouder to join the club! 1972 Heuer Carrera Ref. 1553 N Blue Dial Chronograph


----------



## Hale color

Fun in the sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiver009

CV201P 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GoranR

Thanks to my wife for getting me this for my 40th birthday I can now join the Carrera club!


----------



## gossler

CAR2B11
Carrera Calibre 36 Flyback


----------



## gossler

GoranR said:


> Thanks to my wife for getting me this for my 40th birthday I can now join the Carrera club!


Congratulations, and welcome!


----------



## ttommywatches

Got this one from my wife as a wedding gift. It's the watch that got me into watches.


----------



## phisch

TAG Fan said:


> Part of the club now
> View attachment 12630047


Is this the WAR201b or is it the one with the gold indices? Hard to tell. How does the dial look in bright light or sunlight? I'm hoping to go check one out this weekend!


----------



## ThaWatcher

TTommyTizzats said:


> Got this one from my wife as a wedding gift. It's the watch that got me into watches.
> 
> View attachment 13009189


Nice watch to get started!


----------



## gossler

Playing around with a Canon MP-E 65mm Macro lens. This lens has a magnificaction of 1x-5x! 
This is at 1X









This is at 4x








This are not cropped. They are 26Mp full resolution images.


----------



## Adamkb26

Just picked up my first new Tag in years last month. The new skeleton dial Heuer 01 models are just gorgeous. Easily more attractive than my Breitling, Rolex, Tudor, and Omega models. It gets more attention than anything else too.


----------



## gossler

Adamkb26 said:


> Just picked up my first new Tag in years last month. The new skeleton dial Heuer 01 models are just gorgeous. Easily more attractive than my Breitling, Rolex, Tudor, and Omega models. It gets more attention than anything else too.
> 
> View attachment 13038287


Congratulations!!! I am warming up to this new modular design. And in particular, have been eying that exact model!


----------



## lrienaeds

I've had my eye on this for some time and finally got the right deal at an AD last week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaro.hair

trying this on a Tudor strap today


----------



## PaulK

Tag Heuer finally made the watch I always wanted. So I'm going to buy one...


----------



## jonsuh

Joining the club! This Carrera (Jack Heuer 40th Anniversary) arrived today.


----------



## Orangecurrent

jonsuh said:


> Joining the club! This Carrera (Jack Heuer 40th Anniversary) arrived today.
> View attachment 13086245
> 
> View attachment 13086247


The JH 40th is amazing! Great size, great look...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tkacik

Looks great on the strap combo you paired it with. Enjoy it! I sure did!


----------



## daddyKC




----------



## mnf67

My first Tag- Carrera Calibre 6


----------



## gossler

daddyKC said:


>


Im happy to see somebody with a cal 36 carrera too!


----------



## daddyKC

gossler said:


> Im happy to see somebody with a cal 36 carrera too!


Thx! It's the watch that gets the most non WIS complements


----------



## gossler

The inspiration for the Carrera Cal 36 design is not hard to trace back in time.


----------



## phisch

Carrera Calibre 5 in the club! This thing is sweet &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## wolfhead

Here's my cal 36. I'm torn between the "cross-eyed" look of the sub-dials.


----------



## J969

Blue Carrera Calibre 16. Stunning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

I hope to join this club someday - been eyeing the white dial version of the Calibre 6


----------



## gossler

wolfhead said:


> Here's my cal 36. I'm torn between the "cross-eyed" look of the sub-dials.
> View attachment 13152183


I feel you!


----------



## Protest

My second Carrera and second Tag purchase of the past couple weeks. Went on a mini watch shopping spree, I'll have more pics later.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Protest said:


> My second Carrera and second Tag purchase of the past couple weeks. Went on a mini watch shopping spree, I'll have more pics later.


Snap, only mine is wearing a Hirsch Carbon strap.


----------



## Protest

Orange_GT3 said:


> Snap, only mine is wearing a Hirsch Carbon strap.
> 
> View attachment 13177009


Nice, I like that strap!


----------



## Protest

delete


----------



## smoovebloveman

This is the watch my wife gave me as a wedding present. Just put the Two Stitch strap on to dress it down a touch. Now it fits my wardrobe a bit better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulK

J969 said:


> Blue Carrera Calibre 16. Stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What strap is that?


----------



## FCharles

Got ahold of my brother's Carbon Matrix Carrera for the weekend, such a comfortable piece to wear.









I am in the club though! Here's my Carrera with the anthracite grey dial and leather strap. I actually just ordered the SS bracelet, I feel I'll be able to wear it with more casual outfits.

















Cheers.


----------



## mathguy

Posted in the main forum before but will add this here. My first Tag is a Carrera.


----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## FCharles

mathguy said:


> Posted in the main forum before but will add this here. My first Tag is a Carrera.


Congrats, good looking piece. I like the gold touches.


----------



## DeskDiver009

CV201P









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bada Bing

This cal 16 day/date has been a great workhorse









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Topdek

My Calibre 5, other half of my Connected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchmyroll




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjhoffmann




----------



## Dreamnine

Is the Carrera regarded as a good watch? I bought this on impulse while I was in my shopping mall from an AD, the same place I bought my Monaco. I like how it is completely different looking from all my other watches (Monaco, a Rado, a Tissot and a G-Shock). I paid £1700, reduced from its £2200 rrp. In the 4 days I've had it, it has lost about 8 seconds a day which I find acceptable. I like how it shows the day of the week also.

I think this is the cheapest Carrera you can get.


----------



## ap1984

Thanks for starting the club. The first carrera I got was the cross-over with revolution / the rake. Stunning blue dial. Prefer this to the Hodinkee skipper.











FoCsU said:


> Well, insipired by the "Monaco Club", I decided to post up a Carrera topic
> I know there are a lot of Carrera topics out there, but the search option didnt find one distinctive "Club" topic, so here goes ....
> 
> Breaking things off with a 2007 Carrera Chronograph (CV2014)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily wearer, very comfy with the rubber strap
> I also have a CV2010 bracelet for it, and also just ordered a bradystrap for a bit of change towards the summer b-)


----------



## Kostam4n

Hi, I'm new to the forum,
just bought my first TAG, a 39mm/black dial Carrera Calibre 5 b-)


----------



## BenKing

The Carrera is a really good buy


----------



## tissot99




----------



## HmJ_FR

Today my beloved 30 years old BD present. The start of it all 😉


----------



## wjhoffmann




----------



## goldenboy_cy

Greetings from Cyprus.


----------



## GOLDEN GIRL

*Re: The Carrera Club MY CARRERA ?*

Hi Heuer Lovers here is my Carrera not sure of year but is is Powered by Cal 92 Valjoux & the serial number is 8079#

I am waiting on a custom Made Black Cayman Easyrider 70s Strap to arrive from USA

Any YEAR information Appreciated


----------



## hub6152

*Re: The Carrera Club MY CARRERA ?*



GOLDEN GIRL said:


> Hi Heuer Lovers here is my Carrera not sure of year but is is Powered by Cal 92 Valjoux & the serial number is 8079#
> 
> I am waiting on a custom Made Black Cayman Easyrider 70s Strap to arrive from USA
> 
> Any YEAR information Appreciated
> 
> View attachment 13579029
> View attachment 13579047
> View attachment 13579049


It's a "Carrera 45" 3648S with 1st execution dial/hands that was introduced in 1965. These were only made in small batches due to gold plate being less popular as it wore off easily. Your serial would put it at the end of its production run with the VJ92 according to Gavin and Crossthwaites reference work.


----------



## papawangsta

Hi every1. I just received carrera 1887 (CAR2014.BA0799). I have 2 questions need every1's expertise please.

1. This watch is a bit different from my Aquaracer watches. All my Aquaracer's crowns are screw-in tight. But the 1887's crown doesn't screw-in? It just push and pull style? If doesn't screw-in, I'm assuming it is still water tight up to 100 meters? 

2. Chronograph? 
Part A:To start and stop is by pressing A, BUT to reset I need to press B twice in order to reset?

Part B: Once I stopped the chronograph, when I pressed the reset button for the 1st time the chronograph's second hand jump backwards 1 second behind? Meaning for example if the chronograph stopped at 5 second, once I pressed the reset it jump backwards to 4 second instead of stopping at 5 second. 

Part C: I have to press the reset twice in order for the chronograph to reset it to zero? Please clarify, did I receive the defective watch?

Thanks.


----------



## imagwai

papawangsta said:


> Sorry double post.


Answered on your other thread. Carrera Club isn't the right place for this question really, and there's never a need to post the same question to multiple topics.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coleissey

My selection


----------



## King_Harrold

Owned my CV2010 for 11 years now. It's been bashed and bruised yet runs within -1.5/2 SPD. 

I did have an Omega Planet Ocean which I sold when buying my first house. The Tag was a gift from my parents, upon graduating, so it couldn't be sold. 

Got an itch for another diver to hoping to soon add a Tudor Black Bay to the collection. 

TAG often get slated online, but I've been more than happy with this watch. I was drawn to it's looks, it's a sentimental gift and runs 11 years with no servicing.


----------



## Black5

Went with a bit of a Black and Red theme today.
Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Monaco Grand Prix on aftermarket leather.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## gossler

King_Harrold said:


> Owned my CV2010 for 11 years now. It's been bashed and bruised yet runs within -1.5/2 SPD.
> 
> I did have an Omega Planet Ocean which I sold when buying my first house. The Tag was a gift from my parents, upon graduating, so it couldn't be sold.
> 
> Got an itch for another diver to hoping to soon add a Tudor Black Bay to the collection.
> 
> TAG often get slated online, but I've been more than happy with this watch. I was drawn to it's looks, it's a sentimental gift and runs 11 years with no servicing.


I have had mine for 12 years, no service yet, it runs perfectly fine, and I still like it as much as I did al those years ago. It was my first fine watch I bought by myself.

I agree with you, I have had nothing but great experience with my five TAGs! 
Here is mu CV2010


----------



## AusMC

Double post sorry


----------



## AusMC

Joined the club today! My first proper watch is the Calibre 5 b-)


----------



## v8chrono

Me too, a new member


----------



## i3lacklabel00

Anyone know why the same model watch, the cv2011, would come with different winding rotors for the calibre 16? See pictures, thanks!









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

This was a gift from my parents when I graduated college in 2009. Just got it serviced and put the Jungle Green Toxic Shiznit strap on it and I must say I love the combination. I also got it serviced by Toxic Natos, highly recommended!

I loved this watch when I first got it but didn't know a thing about watches. In the last few years I've gotten into watches much more, and have made a few purchases and have only come to love it more now that I know more about the hobby. Lots of sentimental value and stories, including losing it on a family vacation in Bermuda only to have someone find it at our hotel and mail it back to me!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## lis_255

A bit late to the party. I picked this up in 2010 and it still makes me grin every time I put it on.


----------



## green_arc

Just picked this up in great condition. My smallish wrist couldn't be happier and I'm excited to have a Carrera in the collection once again.


----------



## tissot99




----------



## datbme150

Just got this. I love it even with it's imperfections


----------



## letmein




----------



## AL9C1

So Tag crowd I need some advise. I'm torn between 2. Maybe I should eventually own both but 1 for now. I'm thinking the calibre 36 is a must with the zenith movement. But that limited 01 is just so nice with only a generic Unitas movement. So some advise or positives/negatives would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Orange_GT3

I'm a sucker for the Calibre 36. If I didn't already own the all black, titanium version, I would pick the white one.


----------



## datbme150

White Caliber 13


----------



## PrimeTime0099

My first automatic watch. Purchased in 2007. Been in the box for a while, but want to dust it off and add it back to the rotation.

Any suggestions for killer straps for this? I'm considering a bandrbands navy suede with white stitching.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soubido

Love this


----------



## wow445

First contribution! Carrera Heuer 02 x Fragment. Swapped the straps for a Fluco rally strap cause I can't do the alligator strap it came with lol.


----------



## Geology Rocks

PrimeTime0099 said:


> My first automatic watch. Purchased in 2007. Been in the box for a while, but want to dust it off and add it back to the rotation.
> 
> Any suggestions for killer straps for this? I'm considering a bandrbands navy suede with white stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out Di Modell. They make some really nice stuff as well.

Wearing my Carrera today. Wife got it for me as a wedding gift 9 years ago.
Tag Heuer Carrera Chrono by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## gossler

AL9C1 said:


> So Tag crowd I need some advise. I'm torn between 2. Maybe I should eventually own both but 1 for now. I'm thinking the calibre 36 is a must with the zenith movement. But that limited 01 is just so nice with only a generic Unitas movement. So some advise or positives/negatives would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Honestly Im just glad there is more interest in both these models. For some reason I feel they are not that popular.

Both have special characteristics. The Calibre 1 is the only modern manual wind Carrera. And the Calibre 36 is the only Carrera with a Zenith movement!

Design wise I feel the Calibre 1 is better, I thought so when I added the SS bracelet-.

Im glad Im lucky enough to won both.


----------



## gossler

Double post... please delete


----------



## 14060

CS3140


----------



## AL9C1

gossler said:


> Honestly Im just glad there is more interest in both these models. For some reason I feel they are not that popular.
> 
> Both have special characteristics. The Calibre 1 is the only modern manual wind Carrera. And the Calibre 36 is the only Carrera with a Zenith movement!
> 
> Design wise I feel the Calibre 1 is better, I thought so when I added the SS bracelet-.
> 
> Im glad Im lucky enough to won both.


Thanks for this. If you don't mind post up a couple wrist shots with them. Unfortunately I'm late to the party so I can't go in the store to try them on. Pretty much concerned about the thickness of the 36. I'm sure the Calibre 1 wears great.


----------



## gossler

AL9C1 said:


> Thanks for this. If you don't mind post up a couple wrist shots with them. Unfortunately I'm late to the party so I can't go in the store to try them on. Pretty much concerned about the thickness of the 36. I'm sure the Calibre 1 wears great.


For some reason the cal 36 is thicker, even compared to my Zenith Chronomaster open EP.

Here are the pictures you asked for, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## AL9C1

gossler said:


> For some reason the cal 36 is thicker, even compared to my Zenith Chronomaster open EP.
> 
> Here are the pictures you asked for, let me know if you have any other questions.


Thanks a lot man. Yeah I know the 36 is fairly thick. Just wasn't sure how it wears. It's clunky but not terribly from the looks of it. I have an 8 inch wrist so 43mm is a great size. That 01 is just a great watch. You're inspiring me to own both also. Is that the cal 36 bracelet on the 01?


----------



## gossler

AL9C1 said:


> Thanks a lot man. Yeah I know the 36 is fairly thick. Just wasn't sure how it wears. It's clunky but not terribly from the looks of it. I have an 8 inch wrist so 43mm is a great size. That 01 is just a great watch. You're inspiring me to own both also. Is that the cal 36 bracelet on the 01?


You sir have a good Eye! Yes the Cal 1 is on the Cal36's bracelet. And the cal 36 on the cal 1's croc strap.

Honestly for the money each one is a great buy!

For me 43mm is the limit in size, but for an 8" wrist both would look sweet!!

Pace yourself and if posible get both. I bought these watches in a span of 2-3years from eachother.


----------



## Tarek307

Bought my first Heuer last week, a new Monaco Gulf Edition, then followed up by 2 Calibre 5 Carreras


----------



## Natsume

is the carrera steel bracelet comfortable? i have a day-date and I'd like to swap strap

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Natsume said:


> is the carrera steel bracelet comfortable? i have a day-date and I'd like to swap strap


The current H-link bracelet is very comfortable. I can't comment on the older bracelets though.


----------



## gossler

Orange_GT3 said:


> The current H-link bracelet is very comfortable. I can't comment on the older bracelets though.


Both are very confortable... but the new ones are better.


----------



## Dreamnine

Back from Tag via the jewellery shop, they've fixed my Carrera. I think I broke it by overwinding. The movement when winding was like a car shifting gears, clunky and not smooth at all. That and the fact it was losing 5 minutes an hour told me something was seriously wrong, but they fixed it and all in 17 days. I was surprised as a Tissot that had broken down took 2 months to sort out.

I'm one happy Carrera owner again. It's not one of the most expensive Carreras but I like it as almost all my other watches are black (Casio) or grey (Tissot)


----------



## MustangMike

Can I join??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aleksejeremeev

CV2A1D Limited series


----------



## Observer




----------



## aleksejeremeev

TAG Heuer WS2113 Carrera Re-Issue GMT


----------



## Orangecurrent

Observer said:


> View attachment 14075847


And there it is... my favourite watch! Absolutely perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Dangggg that white face dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowmon34




----------



## PaulK

Bought a blue face Carrera Calibre 16 Day/date with the blue face (CV2A1V.BA0738). Already have a new blue canvas strap for it. Got a great deal on it too.









Sold my white face & black face Carreras a couple of years ago, will probably buy another white faced one.


----------



## phisch

Hit my 1 year anniversary with the Carrera last week. Still love this guy!


----------



## dotnetfoundation

Have been wearing this 1887 since 2011 and just expanded into a Heuer 01, love the differences in these two styles!


----------



## Manosar

Just over a year with my Calibre 7 Twin Timer as my daily driver. Carrera bracelet is super comfortable and I am a huge nerd cause I consider the 2nd time zone to be UTC.


----------



## PaulK

Swapped out the strap for a blue one with ****e stitching. Looks great but I fear it'll take me a while to 'wear it in'.

View attachment 14199431


----------



## tissot99




----------



## MidnightBeggar




----------



## MidnightBeggar

I can't believe I was the last post a month and a half ago... well... Same awesome watch. Same semi-gross arm-hair.


----------



## russell.tobias.1

Hi I'm new here decided to wear this today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phaphaphooey

PaulK said:


> Bought a blue face Carrera Calibre 16 Day/date with the blue face (CV2A1V.BA0738). Already have a new blue canvas strap for it. Got a great deal on it too.
> 
> View attachment 14158289
> 
> 
> Sold my white face & black face Carreras a couple of years ago, will probably buy another white faced one.


The detailing on that dial is exquisite.


----------



## phaphaphooey

PaulK said:


> Bought a blue face Carrera Calibre 16 Day/date with the blue face (CV2A1V.BA0738). Already have a new blue canvas strap for it. Got a great deal on it too.
> 
> View attachment 14158289
> 
> 
> Sold my white face & black face Carreras a couple of years ago, will probably buy another white faced one.


The detailing on that dial is exquisite.


----------



## C4L18R3

Here's my Jack Heuer 80. Really fell in love with this one.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

My next TAG Heuer, just waiting on my birthday...


----------



## oso2276

Just got this. I like it









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## COPO

Bought mine new in 1975. A College Grad gift from me to me.


----------



## NTJW

COPO said:


> Bought mine new in 1975. A College Grad gift from me to me.
> 
> View attachment 14557587


You sure pick a nice gift for yourself! Really a classic that I wouldnt have it swapped for anything else. Having it from new just makes it that extra special when you hand it down to your next generation.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jjspyder




----------



## crashpad

Classic heuer re-edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Love my Carrera Flyback Cal 36


----------



## joelscott7




----------



## Kurt Behm

My 'Grand Carrera'


----------



## uta31

my carrera day-date says hi..


----------



## BigEmpty

PaulK said:


> Bought a blue face Carrera Calibre 16 Day/date with the blue face (CV2A1V.BA0738). Already have a new blue canvas strap for it. Got a great deal on it too.
> 
> View attachment 14158289
> 
> 
> Sold my white face & black face Carreras a couple of years ago, will probably buy another white faced one.


what a gorgeous piece


----------



## BigEmpty

crashpad said:


> Classic heuer re-edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MustangMike said:


> Can I join??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow that's beyond sexy


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Happy New Year Heuer fans!!


----------



## StanleyInquisition

uta31 said:


> my carrera day-date says hi..


How do you like this piece with the added day complication? I'm considering purchasing one but I'm torn between this and the date-only model. Do you think it takes up too much space on the dial, or is it just right in real life?


----------



## onyourwrist

View attachment IMG_2285.jpg


----------



## Pimmsley

It's just so nice I thought to post it twice...


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead




----------



## jcohen

Joining the club!


----------



## Pimmsley

Wearing it today...


----------



## Pimmsley




----------



## marcusjchid

WOTD Jack Heuer 80th Birthday Carrera









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrobot

Wearing the reissue CS3113 today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

mrrobot said:


> Wearing the reissue CS3113 today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These first re-issues are my favorite Carreras. Nice one there!


----------



## mrrobot

enricodepaoli said:


> These first re-issues are my favorite Carreras. Nice one there!


Ya I think they are one of the best reissue ever and also offer very good value for money too! Would you mind post your gold one?


----------



## liebs520

Probably my favorite non-stock watch/strap combo right now. 7853N on Hodinkee racing strap.


----------



## enricodepaoli

mrrobot said:


> Ya I think they are one of the best reissue ever and also offer very good value for money too! Would you mind post your gold one?


It's a pleasure to post it


----------



## mrrobot

I've actually never seen this before! What is the reference number may I ask?


----------



## enricodepaoli

mrrobot said:


> I've actually never seen this before! What is the reference number may I ask?


This is from around 1999, when TAG HEUER focus was on the "form and function" series. The 2000 was their classic series (which later led to the Aquaracer). The 4000 series was their intermediate line. The S/EL was their "Sports and Elegance" model (Worn by Ayrton Senna, and led to the LINK series). The 6000 was their flagship model. The Kirium was an ultra-modern design just being released then, and the Formula 1 was their entry level fun watch. Then in the very late 90s their catalog showed the "unknown and old looking" Monaco and Carrera models, which were a limited run release just as a homage to the company roots... they weren't really found at most stores and weren't really known at all! The Carrera had a manual wind movement and came in a very rare solid gold edition too. This is it!

My favorite everyday watch by far is my 2000 series classic automatic. The Kirium is an AMAZING designed watch, and this solid gold Carrera is my absolute holy grail timepiece.


----------



## enricodepaoli

mrrobot said:


> I've actually never seen this before! What is the reference number may I ask?


This is from around 1999, when TAG HEUER focus was on the "form and function" series. The 2000 was their classic series (which later led to the Aquaracer). The 4000 series was their intermediate line. The S/EL was their "Sports and Elegance" model (Worn by Ayrton Senna, and led to the LINK series). The 6000 was their flagship model. The Kirium was an ultra-modern design just being released then, and the Formula 1 was their entry level fun watch. Then in the very late 90s their catalog showed the "unknown and old looking" Monaco and Carrera models, which were a limited run release just as a homage to the company roots... they weren't really found at most stores and weren't really known at all! The Carrera had a manual wind movement and came in a very rare solid gold edition too. This is it!

My favorite everyday watch by far is my 2000 series classic automatic. The Kirium is an AMAZING designed watch, and this solid gold Carrera is my absolute holy grail timepiece. By the way, its model code is CS3140.


----------



## Donga454

CV2113, looking forward to this years releases


----------



## revius

I just purchased my first watch: A Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 39mm! I am very proud of owning this fantastic timepiece!


----------



## mrrobot

Full scope of the CS3113 with the new strap


----------



## Jay McQueen




----------



## Rakumi

StanleyInquisition said:


> How do you like this piece with the added day complication? I'm considering purchasing one but I'm torn between this and the date-only model. Do you think it takes up too much space on the dial, or is it just right in real life?


I have the blue dial day date and the day fits into the dial perfectly and the framing of the day daye comolication looks amazing with many angles. The only issue vs the date only is the date only has a slimmer and smaller case. Noticeably slimmer and 39mm vs 41mm. When you have the day date on it is no big deal but side by side and you notice. If not for the fact I like the blue dial, I think the date only is better. Unless you also just want the day complication.


----------



## Mossy117

Just got this 39mm watch yesterday. I'm stoked as it's the first Tag I've ever had.


----------



## Carreravintageguy

COPO said:


> Bought mine new in 1975. A College Grad gift from me to me.
> 
> View attachment 14557587


What a beautiful gift!


----------



## Rakumi

Mossy117
Quality watch. You will see it really holds its own against any brand.


----------



## phillipdigbybennett

man, having 2 of the CV re-editions is great but everytime I see the CS models I just think they are second tier and I should sell both and get one CS haha .


----------



## NTJW

1887 says hi!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V.

I love my 1887. This is a photo of the one I have. (Not taken by me) 

This one is the v2 interim model which I think is really nice without the tachy around the edge.


----------



## Mossy117

Rakumi said:


> Mossy117
> Quality watch. You will see it really holds its own against any brand.


Thank you Rakumi. I really enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Denversentinel

New as of yesterday


----------



## backpacker1040

Really like the Carrera line. Owned a cv2010, cv2014, and now the car2a1z:


----------



## oso2276

Today









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Love seeing all the Carrera's here...but it's the oldie's for me


----------



## Donga454

Newest member to my collection


----------



## gossler

Donga454 said:


> Newest member to my collection
> View attachment 15363351


Please share more pictures!


----------



## Kviciak

Sign me in please. One week old Carrera day-date 😊


----------



## phisch

WAR201E running the boat today.


----------



## PeterKrom

Hi all,

Although I'm close to buying a Speedmaster, I'm already wearing this Carrera 2014-1 for many years (yes.... not sure when I got it... 2007ish... I think) Love the thing, solid trustworthy, when you by accident hit the wall you have to repair the wall.










And (Nerd alert) love to put it under my microscope and see how perfect all the details are.









Cheers!


----------



## gossler

Flyback, cal 36


----------



## Pongster

Joining the club


----------



## Donga454




----------



## red_dragon

Beautiful piece! That's a carrera 160th right? I'd been eyeing one as well. Wearing the automatic re-edition today. Is this still considered the red-headed stepchild of re-editions?


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Of the 90's Re-Issues, I love the salmon dial


----------



## deepsea03

510.523


----------



## t.serban




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## AllenG




----------



## onehandedwatchman

AllenG said:


> View attachment 15511695





AllenG said:


> View attachment 15511695


That is beautiful.


----------



## AllenG

onehandedwatchman said:


> That is beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Bear1845

red_dragon said:


> Beautiful piece! That's a carrera 160th right? I'd been eyeing one as well. Wearing the automatic re-edition today. Is this still considered the red-headed stepchild of re-editions?
> View attachment 15457422


Red Dragon, your re-edition looks awesome.


----------



## Bugster

Long time admirer of the vintage Carreras and many of the reissues. Decided this was the one for me.


----------



## Bugster

The original croc strap is excellent but dressy so Im trying it on my Heuerville I had made for the Omega FOIS. Also got a black perforated strap to use with the deployant clasp which should look nice.


----------



## imagwai

Bugster said:


> View attachment 15535501
> 
> The original croc strap is excellent but dressy so Im trying it on my Heuerville I had made for the Omega FOIS. Also got a black perforated strap to use with the deployant clasp which should look nice.
> 
> View attachment 15535505


The Heuer black rally is what this watch should have come on rather than the croc. But that Heuerville suits the watch brilliantly also.


----------



## Bugster

imagwai said:


> The Heuer black rally is what this watch should have come on rather than the croc. But that Heuerville suits the watch brilliantly also.


Thanks. Yes I'm enjoying it on the Heuerville. The original croc strap is excellent but a nice black rally would have been the perfect standard pairing IMO.


----------



## Orangecurrent

Bugster said:


> View attachment 15535501
> 
> The original croc strap is excellent but dressy so Im trying it on my Heuerville I had made for the Omega FOIS. Also got a black perforated strap to use with the deployant clasp which should look nice.
> 
> View attachment 15535505


Great choice... a Carrera without a rally strap is like a Carrera without a chronograph!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## WolfHunter3877

Am I part of the club now? My first Carrera and my first Tag... 160th Anniversary Limited Edition. Beautiful watch!


----------



## Orangecurrent

deepsea03 said:


>


That sure is a beauty!!! Bet you it is comfortable as can be, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Orangecurrent said:


> That sure is a beauty!!! Bet you it is comfortable as can be, too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks you're right, it's super comfortable and versatile, too


----------



## kagarwal

Finally a Tag to the collection


----------



## kagarwal

WolfHunter3877 said:


> Am I part of the club now? My first Carrera and my first Tag... 160th Anniversary Limited Edition. Beautiful watch!


Thats a really beautiful piece.


----------



## neil92

kagarwal said:


> Finally a Tag to the collection
> View attachment 15545645


That is very classy. Not what I initially think of when I think Carrera but beautiful.


----------



## AllenG

Jubilee bracket with straight ends. I know how alot of people on WUS feel about straight end links but I think gives it a vintage/classy look.


----------



## monsieurspiffy

AllenG said:


> View attachment 15548638
> 
> 
> Jubilee bracket with straight ends. I know how alot of people on WUS feel about straight end links but I think gives it a vintage/classy look.


Created an account just to ask this-what bracelet is this? I have been looking for a straight end jubilee bracelet where the straight end is fully brushed instead of polished in the center.


----------



## AllenG

monsieurspiffy said:


> Created an account just to ask this-what bracelet is this? I have been looking for a straight end jubilee bracelet where the straight end is fully brushed instead of polished in the center.


I picked it up at a local jeweler. It's unbranded and they had to custom fit it due to Tag somewhat half sizes.


----------



## gossler

This week's rotation. Tag Heuer Carrera CV2010. I bought this watch 14 years ago


----------



## Kurt Behm

FoCsU said:


> Well, insipired by the "Monaco Club", I decided to post up a Carrera topic
> I know there are a lot of Carrera topics out there, but the search option didnt find one distinctive "Club" topic, so here goes ....
> 
> Breaking things off with a 2007 Carrera Chronograph (CV2014)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily wearer, very comfy with the rubber strap
> I also have a CV2010 bracelet for it, and also just ordered a bradystrap for a bit of change towards the summer b-)


----------



## Donga454




----------



## jacobtc

Acquired a "new" CS3113 to my collection, this being my first Tag Heuer. I love the size! However, the watch rattles, and I believe I've found the culprit to be the outermost white dial, as it also moves when the watch is shook or the cronobuttons are clicked. The watch keeps great time, leaving me to believe that this is not a problem with the movement. Is the white dial simply just glued on the larger black main dial? I've uploaded a video showing the problem here: 




If you look at the outer white dial, it moves when I tap the watch.


----------



## deepsea03

510.523


----------



## imagwai

jacobtc said:


> Acquired a "new" CS3113 to my collection, this being my first Tag Heuer. I love the size! However, the watch rattles, and I believe I've found the culprit to be the outermost white dial, as it also moves when the watch is shook or the cronobuttons are clicked. The watch keeps great time, leaving me to believe that this is not a problem with the movement. Is the white dial simply just glued on the larger black main dial? I've uploaded a video showing the problem here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the outer white dial, it moves when I tap the watch.
> 
> View attachment 15582141


Almost certainly the cause of the rattling, and of course it shouldn't move like this. I'm not sure if it's glued, whether there is usually a notch and pin that keep it in place or whether it's just held in place by other components. For reference, it's called the chapter ring.

Great watches by the way, but by the looks of it, it could probably do with a service.


----------



## jacobtc

imagwai said:


> Almost certainly the cause of the rattling, and of course it shouldn't move like this. I'm not sure if it's glued, whether there is usually a notch and pin that keep it in place or whether it's just held in place by other components. For reference, it's called the chapter ring.
> 
> Great watches by the way, but by the looks of it, it could probably do with a service.


I bought som GS Hypo Cement glue, which I've heard is the thing to use for dials. The chapter ring is simply glued, without any nothes or pins to hold it, this can be seen here (https://www.picclickimg.com/d/w1600...LPt0UD2ATElKiecBHsj6b4hqQEwEnTFpaTK8QYGwVAmr8). I had the back off yesterday, and could see some writing in the back, so it has had a service at some point, but what makes you say that it needs a service?


----------



## imagwai

jacobtc said:


> I bought som GS Hypo Cement glue, which I've heard is the thing to use for dials. The chapter ring is simply glued, without any nothes or pins to hold it, this can be seen here (https://www.picclickimg.com/d/w1600...LPt0UD2ATElKiecBHsj6b4hqQEwEnTFpaTK8QYGwVAmr8). I had the back off yesterday, and could see some writing in the back, so it has had a service at some point, but what makes you say that it needs a service?


I'm only guessing, based on the condition of the case and crystal, that it may not have been serviced for a while. Plus I would not have attempted the chapter ring fix personally. Plenty of scope for polishing up that crystal by the way - will improve the look of the watch immesurably.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster




----------



## Zezima 4520

Good evening everyone. This is my first post in the Tag Heuer sub-forum. 
On the picture you can see my Carrera CS340. I was lucky enough to receive this as a gift from
my parents after I got my masters diploma and started my first job. At the time I was living in Munich
and I remember how nice it was to roam around the various watch shops until I finally stumbled on
this one and didn't think twice about buying it.


----------



## watcheseh

Hey All,
Just joined WUS... Thanks for sharing all your knowledge and great pics... Looking forward to finding my first Carrera!
Thanks


----------



## TeeFuce

Kurt Behm said:


> My 'Grand Carrera'


Nice. I've never seen one in the wild.


----------



## deepsea03

510.523


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## enricodepaoli

Zezima 4520 said:


> Good evening everyone. This is my first post in the Tag Heuer sub-forum.
> On the picture you can see my Carrera CS340. I was lucky enough to receive this as a gift from
> my parents after I got my masters diploma and started my first job. At the time I was living in Munich
> and I remember how nice it was to roam around the various watch shops until I finally stumbled on
> this one and didn't think twice about buying it.
> 
> View attachment 15596499


For me, this is the most beautiful watch in existance. I first saw this watch on catalogs when I started to get into TAGs back in the late 90s. I then saw it for sale at a TAG dealer but didn't buy it and I was lucky enough to find a "like new" with boxes and papers many years after that. It's the holy grail in my humble collection. Congrats for yours! However, the TAG I wear most still is the first one I bought over 20 years ago: a 2000 Classic Automatic all silver.


----------



## Maiden

Happy to join the club yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

510.523


----------



## Zezima 4520

deepsea03 said:


> 510.523


These are so cool!


----------



## Zezima 4520

enricodepaoli said:


> For me, this is the most beautiful watch in existance. I first saw this watch on catalogs when I started to get into TAGs back in the late 90s. I then saw it for sale at a TAG dealer but didn't buy it and I was lucky enough to find a "like new" with boxes and papers many years after that. It's the holy grail in my humble collection. Congrats for yours! However, the TAG I wear most still is the first one I bought over 20 years ago: a 2000 Classic Automatic all silver.


Thank you! I have to say this is not the original from the sixties (unfortunately). If I am not mistaken this CS3140 is from 2001. I also just noticed that I previously wrote down the reference incorrectly. Having said all that it is easily the nicest watch in my collection, it is incredibly elegant and not too flashy. Furthermore it's a full set. What surprises me is that how under the radar this watch is even for watch aficionados, I've rarely had people noticing or asking about my watch whilst other cheaper pieces in my collection get more attention.


----------



## deepsea03

Zezima 4520 said:


> These are so cool!


Thank you


----------



## TeeFuce

Proud new member:


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Zezima 4520 said:


> Good evening everyone. This is my first post in the Tag Heuer sub-forum.
> On the picture you can see my Carrera CS340. I was lucky enough to receive this as a gift from
> my parents after I got my masters diploma and started my first job. At the time I was living in Munich
> and I remember how nice it was to roam around the various watch shops until I finally stumbled on
> this one and didn't think twice about buying it.
> 
> View attachment 15596499


This is one of my all time favorite Heuer. Absolute class.

It fits your wrist impeccably. Congrats


----------



## rokman

i don't like gold watches but this CS3140 is PURE CLASS, enjoy it for many more years to come.


----------



## Luis_Leite

Not sure if you are welcoming those buying 2hand watches, but if you are , I am happy to join the proud carrera owners club! (slightly controversial piece regarding movement, but no one can discuss the charming look)


----------



## Orange_GT3

Luis_Leite said:


> Not sure if you are welcoming those buying 2hand watches, but if you are , I am happy to join the proud carrera owners club! (slightly controversial piece regarding movement, but no one can discuss the charming look)
> View attachment 15660039


2nd hand or not, you are welcome in the Carrera Club.


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer Carrera on Yusk Straps


----------



## matkinson814




----------



## martin_blank

My two..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

It's Monday, all I need is great coffee and a great watch


----------



## Orangecurrent

martin_blank said:


> My two..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow - what a pair!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zezima 4520

rokman said:


> i don't like gold watches but this CS3140 is PURE CLASS, enjoy it for many more years to come.


Thank you! Sorry I took a little 2month vacation from the forum 
I have to say I am still very happy with the watch and it fits nicely indeed!


----------



## Zezima 4520

Vallée de Joux - said:


> This is one of my all time favorite Heuer. Absolute class.
> 
> It fits your wrist impeccably. Congrats


Thank you! Yes it fits great, it's a pleasure to wear although I don't wear it that often. I tend to put it on for special occasions....Which are increasingly rare since a year


----------



## rokman

Happy new member of the Carrera club. Just received this beauty today. Also glad for my first tag since the 90's.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Switching from the Carrera Twin-time to the the Aquagraph the rest of the day









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Tater

Currently back at the factory because they decided to replace my stock Heuer branded clasp with a regular TH clasp during service...love the watch, though


----------



## Orange_GT3

Darth Tater said:


> replace my stock Heuer branded clasp with a regular TH clasp during service


That doesn't inspire confidence in the service centre!


----------



## Darth Tater

Orange_GT3 said:


> That doesn't inspire confidence in the service centre!


It certainly does not. I'd highly recommend just sending the watch head in for servicing, or if you're dealing with an ETA/Sellita movement to use a local watchmaker.


----------



## BROkerNNN

Darth Tater said:


> Currently back at the factory because they decided to replace my stock Heuer branded clasp with a regular TH clasp during service...love the watch, though
> 
> View attachment 15799682


CLEAN


----------



## Robert999




----------



## C.V.

deepsea03 said:


> Heuer Carrera on Yusk Straps


I am liking this VERY much.


----------



## Donga454




----------



## deepsea03

C.V. said:


> I am liking this VERY much.


Thank you


----------



## WolfHunter3877

Just swapped the metal bracelet to a a nice stitched rubber strap, definitely more sporty...


----------



## itguy61

IMG_1449.jpeg




__
itguy61


__
Apr 17, 2021


----------



## LMR38

These pics are awesome. Hoping to join you all in the Carrera club soon...


----------



## Bugster




----------



## Monygg85

New addition for me - absolutely love it!


----------



## cmann_97

Carrera 1887


----------



## Orange_GT3

cmann_97 said:


> Carrera 1887


Isn't that a Calibre 16 model? CAS2150?


----------



## SinCity

First time TAG owner here. A green, dark brown, or black rally strap are in this baby's future. I think the tan rally that sees some occasional duty on my Zenith A384 Revival looks pretty snazzy on the Carrera as well.


----------



## rokman

SinCity said:


> First time TAG owner here. A green, dark brown, or black rally strap are in this baby's future. I think the tan rally that sees some occasional duty on my Zenith A384 Revival looks pretty snazzy on the Carrera as well.
> 
> View attachment 15883222


What a beauty 
Enjoy it...

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## SinCity

rokman said:


> What a beauty
> Enjoy it...
> 
> Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


Thank you! Yes, it's a keeper. I absolutely love the dial, power reserve, and the proportions!


----------



## Pongster

Am missing my carrera badly. In service center last Aug 26. Almost 9 months and still not yet done. Argh.


----------



## Simon

Just tried on this at boutique today - surprised it hasn't been snapped up - new limited green carerra Heuer 02
quite beautiful and a nicer green than most of this seasons' green offerings


----------



## Torque124

My favorite watch in my collection:


----------



## Torque124

Hey guys question; this is my first Tag. Is everyone's Carrera calibre 16 very hard to hand wind that you eventually give up and just shake it and wear it? Mine is like that...
Thanks


----------



## Gerard.Greene

Hi There, first time post, Has anyone a Carrera 5 - with Metal Bracelet for sale, or point me in the right direction for a good deal? 41mm Black with Day & Date


----------



## 911TagCarrera

Tag Heuer Carrera in a 911 Carrera...


----------



## Torque124

Now that's just showing off....


----------



## rokman

Love this watch.









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Gerard.Greene said:


> Hi There, first time post, Has anyone a Carrera 5 - with Metal Bracelet for sale, or point me in the right direction for a good deal? 41mm Black with Day & Date


Welcome to WUS.

You might try posting in the wanted to buy forum...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## phisch

Messing around with a leather rally strap from CheapestNatoStraps. I scratched up the factory clasp (then made it worse trying to re-brush it) and am waiting on a replacement. Not bad for 10 bucks. Really soft, we'll see how it holds up this summer.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Phil Rask

Pongster said:


> Am missing my carrera badly. In service center last Aug 26. Almost 9 months and still not yet done. Argh.


What's taking so long ??


----------



## Pongster

Phil Rask said:


> What's taking so long ??


They had to ship it to TAG in Geneva to service the chronograph.


----------



## Black5

Pongster said:


> Am missing my carrera badly. In service center last Aug 26. Almost 9 months and still not yet done. Argh.


Which model?

Vintage?

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

Torque124 said:


> Hey guys question; this is my first Tag. Is everyone's Carrera calibre 16 very hard to hand wind that you eventually give up and just shake it and wear it? Mine is like that...
> Thanks


I wouldn't know, I've never wound it&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pongster

Black5 said:


> Which model?
> 
> Vintage?
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Not vintage. A reissue.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

New to me after a 5 year wait, on what I thought was an impossible piece to pick up.



If interested, over in f2, I posted the whole thing:









Is it a Grail... Even if You Didn't Know You Wanted...


Wow, gorgeous and so unique! Congrats!




www.watchuseek.com





1 of only 100 made for the 100th Anniversary.


----------



## Orange_GT3

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> New to me after a 5 year wait, on what I thought was an impossible piece to pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> If interested, over in f2, I posted the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a Grail... Even if You Didn't Know You Wanted...
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous and so unique! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of only 100 made for the 100th Anniversary.


Woah, congratulations! Not my favourite iteration of the Mikrograph as that belongs to the CAR5040 but seriously impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> Not vintage. A reissue.
> View attachment 15981683


Just serviced


----------



## Black5

Pongster said:


> Not vintage. A reissue.
> View attachment 15981683


Very nice...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> New to me after a 5 year wait, on what I thought was an impossible piece to pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> If interested, over in f2, I posted the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a Grail... Even if You Didn't Know You Wanted...
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous and so unique! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of only 100 made for the 100th Anniversary.


Wow Mr. Big.

That is a truly stunning and historic piece!

I wasn't even aware of it's existence until your post.

Thank you for sharing this with us...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Castron

Just found this one and it will now have a place in rotation! I believe it's a 2447t 2nd execution with the black tachy.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScDevon

I bought it new at a good discount before I really got into the hobby. Still one of my favorite watches. Highly reliable and accurate.


----------



## YoungFatherTime

Always been into TAGs and the Carreras are making my favorite.


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## Stanhope

Got this in mid 2000s. I've beaten it up! Still going though and it definitely is a stunner.


----------



## Stanhope

deepsea03 said:


>


Sweet! Love the case.


----------



## deepsea03

Stanhope said:


> Sweet! Love the case.


Thank you


----------



## seminolsito




----------



## enricodepaoli

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> New to me after a 5 year wait, on what I thought was an impossible piece to pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> If interested, over in f2, I posted the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a Grail... Even if You Didn't Know You Wanted...
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous and so unique! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of only 100 made for the 100th Anniversary.


Amazing watch and picture! This looks really special. Congrats!


----------



## rokman

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Just picked up a Calibre5 Day Date.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

seminolsito said:


> View attachment 16065842


Hard to tell, but is this the brown one? CV2A12?
If so, this is one of my all-time favorite watches. And a watch I definitely regret trading away

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoore

Mercedes SLR Calibre S


----------



## JaakobHurt

Hello,
I’m new to this site, so beg your pardon in advance if I ask a wrong question in a wrong forum.
I have inherited a Tag Heuer Carrera watch (WV211A), which originally came with a leather strap, but I would like to upgrade to the stainless steel bracelet. Did some research and found that BA0787 bracelet should be the match. After googling I realized that a price tag is around 300-400 eur and wanted to ask if there is a suitable alternative for the original bracelet and where it could be purchased?
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## JaakobHurt

Tag Heuer Carrera (WV211A)


----------



## WichitaViajero

Tag Heuer Carrera (War211a)


----------



## El Pescador




----------



## Can1860

Carrera club..


----------



## rokman

Things are pretty slow in the Carrera club









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

New Carrera checking in hanging out in the kids play room.

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClaytonStephens

Just joined. Picked it up this week in Vegas.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulmanrus

gossler said:


> Flyback, cal 36


I have one these a stunning tag


----------



## Mauric

My uncle gave me this watch six years ago. It's such a good watch.


----------



## Soulmanrus

Soulmanrus said:


> I have one these a stunning tag


It is stunning I’d like to get a different strap do you know where is the best place to look


----------



## Can1860

Soulmanrus said:


> It is stunning I’d like to get a different strap do you know where is the best place to look


 I got the straps for my Carreras at Watch Strap World


----------



## kiwiwatch

It was the Carrera that got me into this 'mess' - I saw a Carrera in an AD in an international transit area and fell in love with this watch. I couldn't imagine paying $1000s for a watch and let it go ... I picked up this watch on the used market and discovered there was a difference between quartz and mechanical watches ... since then ... bitten by the horology and beautiful mechanical watch bug ... and this particular version of the Carrera will ALWAYS be in my collection!


----------



## kiwiwatch

I was taken aback by the 'hate' for Tag Heuer in many 'enthusiast youtube' forums ... I am not a fan of all their watches but the one above, the history of the Carrera, and the legendary Valjoux 7750 make this watch a treasure!


----------



## denmanproject

A Carrera was my first nice watch years ago, they still give me that special feeling like no other watch does, and I have owned many Rolex, AP's etc. Picked this one up yesterday, had owned it before very happy to have one back in the collection!


----------



## Maiden

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwiwatch

denmanproject said:


> A Carrera was my first nice watch years ago, they still give me that special feeling like no other watch does, and I have owned many Rolex, AP's etc. Picked this one up yesterday, had owned it before very happy to have one back in the collection!


A gorgeous watch!!


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Bought this back in 2016, when it came out. Fell in love with it as soon as I saw the press photos from Bazelworld - and then had to get my head around the price (up until then my dearest watch had cost £2100). But I was determined to get it, and after several visits to jewellers trying it on (wasn't sure if 45mm was too big) I eventually pulled the trigger. I know the skeleton Carrera isn't everyone's cup of tea, but I love it just as much now as when I first saw it.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

denmanproject said:


> A Carrera was my first nice watch years ago, they still give me that special feeling like no other watch does, and I have owned many Rolex, AP's etc. Picked this one up yesterday, had owned it before very happy to have one back in the collection!


This is a stunner. I've tried these on several times, but never quite managed to convince myself to buy. There is a gorgeous blue dial that was only available in Japan and limited to 300pcs too...


----------



## smellyfinger

So, I just bought my first Tag but it didn't come with papers. Wasn't exactly sure what all I needed with it when buying. Serial number and all looks legit from Tag's site, but is there any way to order the papers and such when if I ever go to sell it?


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

This was my 50th birthday present a couple of years ago... haven't worn it that much to be honest, it's very big on the wrist, bigger than my 45mm Heuer 01. I blame the overly long lugs.


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## Rakumi

Great purchase. I have the blue dial version of this one. You really cannot go wrong with this one at all. Just pure class.



borchard929 said:


> Just picked up a Calibre5 Day Date.
> View attachment 16143471
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi

Great purchase. Enjoy it. I have the previous version. It is a classic watch. The only thing better is the environment you are hanging in. Enjoy the time with the kids. 



PilotRuss said:


> New Carrera checking in hanging out in the kids play room.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydney7629

my first Tag...


----------



## keisuke880

First Carrera! Loving it so far


----------



## mxxxxxm30

I can’t believe I just got this:








First Carrera. First Heuer. First really nice watch.
Any suggestions on 18mm (lug) to 16mm (buckle) leather rally straps? This Hirsch is nice quality and might be growing on me, but looking for classic, all black with perforations. 
Edit: Nevermind I found the oem strap is still available online.

Also… anyone happen to have an original 1964 re issue box?


----------



## Jim Dollares




----------



## chelseacjd

Postman delivered this today.. have officially joined the Carrera club 😏


----------



## jeremyAZ

Hi everyone, any ideas about this Carrera (it was my FIL's)? I'm not sure if I should keep it or have my mother-in-law let someone else appreciate it.


----------



## Jim Dollares

jeremyAZ said:


> Hi everyone, any ideas about this Carrera (it was my FIL's)? I'm not sure if I should keep it or have my mother-in-law let someone else appreciate it.


I believe it is a reference cv5110


----------



## Orange_GT3

jeremyAZ said:


> Hi everyone, any ideas about this Carrera (it was my FIL's)? I'm not sure if I should keep it or have my mother-in-law let someone else appreciate it.


It is a CV5110 and is one of the nicest Carerras ever made. If it were me, I would be keeping it. Your FiL clearly had good taste.


----------



## jeremyAZ

Orange_GT3 said:


> It is a CV5110 and is one of the nicest Carerras ever made. If it were me, I would be keeping it. Your FiL clearly had good taste.


Thanks! I wish I was able to discuss with him (and learn) instead of sifting through websites. But it's really fascinating nonetheless.


----------



## jeremyAZ

Oh, I found this.... he bought the watch from a gentleman at Calibre11.com who provided a pic of Jack Heuer with the watch that my FIL bought (and I now have). Quick question, where do I go to have it properly valued for insurance purposes?


----------



## Orange_GT3

jeremyAZ said:


> Oh, I found this.... he bought the watch from a gentleman at Calibre11.com who provided a pic of Jack Heuer with the watch that my FIL bought (and I now have). Quick question, where do I go to have it properly valued for insurance purposes?


That's a very cool back story and reason enough to keep it.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Carrera owners and specifically 1964 reissue or other Lemania 1873 based Carreras: *What are your service costs from TAG?* Just realized TAG doesn’t release parts to independent watchmakers.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

1964 Heuer Carrera Re-Issue & Le Carrera Panamericana


Picture rights belong to myself. Thisss is the 1996 Heuer 1964 Carrera Re-Issue. Yes TAG made this watch possible - and I am extremely grateful that they did and that they are looking back to their roots more than ever, today - but, it was Heuer who had his hands in designing the original...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Gumbee

My wife bought me my first Tag, a blue face calibre 5 while on a cruise.


----------



## mxxxxxm30




----------



## enricodepaoli

AQUAGRAPH said:


> View attachment 16398398
> 
> 
> This was my 50th birthday present a couple of years ago... haven't worn it that much to be honest, it's very big on the wrist, bigger than my 45mm Heuer 01. I blame the overly long lugs.


They have come a long way for a watch that started off at 36mm !!


----------



## enricodepaoli

chelseacjd said:


> Postman delivered this today.. have officially joined the Carrera club 😏
> 
> View attachment 16464516


Very nice and clean. Owning a 36mm Carrera myself, I can say I enjoy the versions that tend to be on the smaller (closer to the original) size. Very nice watch!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Jim Dollares said:


> View attachment 16463361



BEAUTIFUL !! Is this 36 or 39mm ?


----------



## Jonathan T

Sydney7629 said:


> my first Tag...
> 
> View attachment 16449752


got my eye on this. just can't decide between this and the Carrera 39mm 3 hander (date only)


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Recently joined the Carrera club! A very special watch I intend to hold onto in perpetuity.


----------



## nidjol

My Grand Carrera 36RS









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## theux

I have a CV2014 as well. Worn few times actually. I will sell it soon for a new Omega.


----------



## Gumbee

I'm thinking Grand Seiko hi-beat green birch.


----------



## CousinVinny

StanleyInquisition said:


> View attachment 16502108
> 
> View attachment 16502109
> 
> Recently joined the Carrera club! A very special watch I intend to hold onto in perpetuity.


Great looking watch, congrats!


Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## PaulK

Missed having a Carrera in the collection, and stumbled onto this one. Having owned this watch with black, white & blue face, I found myself wearing the white one much more frequently. Best part is, it was a smokin’ deal!


----------



## RomanMalom

I really liked your watches. Thank you for helping with the choice.
They say that their straps wear out quickly. But for us, time is not a problem. I bought here https://www.horusstraps.com/collection/tagheuer. Straps are sold at every turn.I want to say that you have very good taste


----------



## Orange_GT3

nidjol said:


> My Grand Carrera 36RS


Not my favourite Carrera but you certainly don't see many of these 36RS in the wild. Lovely movement too!


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Just watched buyers guide to TAG Heuer the other day. They recommended the white dial variant of my above 1964 Carrera Reissue. They recommended it as a dress watch, which makes sense, because a lot of people are turned off by the 36mm size. 

I find they wear a bit larger due to their striking lug design. I also find that they work with anything from khaki shorts and a t shirt to dress attire. Classic designs are versatile by nature.


----------



## Jim Dollares

The mighty Ice King


----------



## Nme559

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, is the Carrera Chronograph (CBN2A10.BA0643) usable in the water? As in can you use the pusher for chrono while under water?


----------



## Orange_GT3

Nme559 said:


> As in can you use the pusher for chrono while under water?


No!


----------



## Nme559

Orange_GT3 said:


> No!


Thank you.. my friend was showing me his watch while we were swimming. I asked if he is able to use his chronograph while under water and he instantly activated it before I could say anything. I was looking for any info on this but even the user manual was not easy to find on their website.


----------



## Jonathan T

Jim Dollares said:


> The mighty Ice King
> 
> View attachment 16817806


Very nice!


----------



## mxxxxxm30




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## Magna Graecia

Picked up an alligator strap from the Tag Heuer boutique in Buckhead this weekend for my Carrera Twin Time.


----------



## Jim Dollares

Magna Graecia said:


> Picked up an alligator strap from the Tag Heuer boutique in Buckhead this weekend for my Carrera Twin Time.
> View attachment 16880823


That is a very nice look, well done


----------



## Magna Graecia

Jim Dollares said:


> That is a very nice look, well done


Thanks! It took six weeks for it to arrive after I placed the order at the boutique. My AD, that sold me the piece, was unable to order one-he said it’s a boutique only accessory.


----------



## Jim Dollares

Magna Graecia said:


> Thanks! It took six weeks for it to arrive after I placed the order at the boutique. My AD, that sold me the piece, was unable to order one-he said it’s a boutique only accessory.


Really? The luxury business is silly sometimes


----------



## Magna Graecia

Jim Dollares said:


> Really? The luxury business is silly sometimes


I agree.


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

Re-issue Twin Time


----------



## AllenG

Twin Time Today


----------



## rokman

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## evilym

I wish TH would make some 40mm chrono Carrera with ceramic bezel... 

Till then, I'll enjoy mine


----------



## AQUAGRAPH




----------



## evilym

Gonna buy some strap for autumn (black, blue, grey etc). 

Was thinking about similiar style to Nick Mankey Desing. Maybe Watch Stewart (Ericas Original kinda too expensive in my opinion) or some canvas...? 

Standar NATO is no go (this Carrera is already big on my wrist). 

I will appreciate any toughts or help


----------



## Jim Dollares

evilym said:


> Gonna buy some strap for autumn (black, blue, grey etc).
> 
> Was thinking about similiar style to Nick Mankey Desing. Maybe Watch Stewart (Ericas Original kinda too expensive in my opinion) or some canvas...?
> 
> Standar NATO is no go (this Carrera is already big on my wrist).
> 
> I will appreciate any toughts or help
> 
> View attachment 16944649


I used to wear my H01 on a rubber with brown alligator on top, perfect autumn look


----------



## Arunkulfi

I am more of a casio gshock person but looking for other brands now, pls can you adivise if this particular model is good and a collectable item 👍









TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Automatic Men 44 mm - CBN2A1AA.FT6228


TAG Heuer Carrera CBN2A1AA.FT6228 Calibre 16 Automatic Homme 44 mm. Discover more on the TAG Heuer official website.




www.tagheuer.com


----------



## evilym

Jim Dollares said:


> I used to wear my H01 on a rubber with brown alligator on top, perfect autumn look


Looks nice! 
Not sure if I want ruber-leather strap tho... It's OEM?



Arunkulfi said:


> I am more of a casio gshock person but looking for other brands now, pls can you adivise if this particular model is good and a collectable item 👍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Automatic Men 44 mm - CBN2A1AA.FT6228
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Carrera CBN2A1AA.FT6228 Calibre 16 Automatic Homme 44 mm. Discover more on the TAG Heuer official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tagheuer.com


What do You mean collectable? Like investment?
If You like it, buy it


----------



## Orange_GT3

Arunkulfi said:


> a collectable item


No. It's a Calibre 16 which is a Valjoux 7750 = not collectible.


----------



## Jim Dollares

evilym said:


> It's OEM?


Yes!


----------



## OmegaAlphaMan

Picked up a nice pre-owned Carrera this week and I really like it. I was looking for a nice blue-dial watch that goes well in different situations. I like the classic styling of this and this size is just right at 41mm. Good accuracy so far within just about 3 seconds per day.


----------



## Jim Dollares

OmegaAlphaMan said:


> Picked up a nice pre-owned Carrera this week and I really like it. I was looking for a nice blue-dial watch that goes well in different situations. I like the classic styling of this and this size is just right at 41mm. Good accuracy so far within just about 3 seconds per day.
> View attachment 16948036


Congrats! Timeless classic design, looks superb in any occasion. Personally I been lusting for the 39mm silver for a while


----------



## OmegaAlphaMan

Jim Dollares said:


> Congrats! Timeless classic design, looks superb in any occasion. Personally I been lusting for the 39mm silver for a while


Thanks. I had tried an older version WV211A 39mm , but it just felt a little too small and bracelet was thinner than I prefer. I did like the styling though. It really depends on how it looks/feels when you try it on.


----------



## Jim Dollares

OmegaAlphaMan said:


> Thanks. I had tried an older version WV211A 39mm , but it just felt a little too small and bracelet was thinner than I prefer. I did like the styling though. It really depends on how it looks/feels when you try it on.


Yeah I never fell for the previous gen but the new one is a big step up in finish and overall premium appeal


----------



## Arunkulfi

evilym said:


> Looks nice!
> Not sure if I want ruber-leather strap tho... It's OEM?
> 
> 
> What do You mean collectable? Like investment?
> If You like it, buy it


I don’t buy watches to sell more like ltd edition bold watches 😂


----------



## AllenG

Blue alligator today


----------



## Magna Graecia

Jim Dollares said:


> That is a very nice look, well done


Thanks! Sorry for the tardy reply, I’ve been traveling for work.


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## evilym




----------



## pixelstate

Some Pics of my 26 year old CS3111.. These re-Editions are really nice with the manual movement similar to the one found in the excellent Speedmaster Moonwatch


----------



## mxxxxxm30

pixelstate said:


> Some Pics of my 26 year old CS3111.. These re-Editions are really nice with the manual movement similar to the one found in the excellent Speedmaster Moonwatch


I’ve got mine on today! And yes the movement is the same Lemania 1873 as the speedmaster professional. I actually ended up getting this instead of a speedy pro, due to the classic size.


----------



## evilym




----------



## mxxxxxm30

Now are you reaching into a sack? Or is that your shorts pocket? If the former, then you may be at the forefront of a wrist shot movement sir.


----------



## evilym

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Now are you reaching into a sack? Or is that your shorts pocket? If the former, then you may be at the forefront of a wrist shot movement sir.


😂
Just a pocket 😉


----------



## ScDevon

Nice pieces, everybody!


----------



## gbyleveldt

A pretty sad looking one I got a few weeks back. Some TLC and it came out looking rather spiffy! My photography skills can do with a little work…


----------



## JVS82

Anyone here interested in this one?









FS - Tag Heuer Carrera Sport Chrono


Hey guys looking to sell my Tag Heuer Carrera Chrono; great looking watch blue dial, blue ceramic bezel, display case back, Heuer 02 movement, 80 hours power reserve! 100m WR Original stainless steel bracelet with all its links included, plus the leather rally strap in the pics great package...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## singularityseven

I recently got to shoot a friend's Skipper & Blue Dreamer, so I thought I'd share it here:


----------



## Jim Dollares

killer video bruh!! Love the dinky dink skipperera!!!


----------



## JVS82

JVS82 said:


> Anyone here interested in this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FS - Tag Heuer Carrera Sport Chrono
> 
> 
> Hey guys looking to sell my Tag Heuer Carrera Chrono; great looking watch blue dial, blue ceramic bezel, display case back, Heuer 02 movement, 80 hours power reserve! 100m WR Original stainless steel bracelet with all its links included, plus the leather rally strap in the pics great package...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


No?


----------



## Orangecurrent

singularityseven said:


> I recently got to shoot a friend's Skipper & Blue Dreamer, so I thought I'd share it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17111535
> 
> 
> View attachment 17111537
> 
> 
> View attachment 17111538
> 
> 
> View attachment 17111539


there is no hate for Heuer! wrong brand!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hax

Long time lurker.. finally join the carrera club.


----------



## Jonathan T

hax said:


> Long time lurker.. finally join the carrera club.
> View attachment 17148655


Nice!!


----------



## Jim Dollares

hax said:


> Long time lurker.. finally join the carrera club.
> View attachment 17148655


And what a way to join the club! Wow, big congrats


----------



## hax

Jonathan T said:


> Nice!!


Thanks!!



Jim Dollares said:


> And what a way to join the club! Wow, big congrats


Thank you.. never thought i would fall in love with another watch after my omega but here i am....  think i need to stop looking at watches online.. lol


----------

